# Diablo OG In Dual Monster Plant System



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I finally decided to stop prowling around like some shady character and post something. This is my current medi-grow. It's on a small scale designed to maximize every watt of power output.

Diablo
1000w 
4x2
Aero-DWC hybrid

This isn't my first time growing, but it's my first time posting, so bear with me. I would love feedback from other experienced growers... especially all you hydro artists out there.

More to come shortly. This photo was taken when I first planted the beautiful clones I acquired from a TRUSTED local shop.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Progression.

Starting with larger clones, I noticed a temporary period of nutrient deficiency as the root system established itself.

But with the intensity of this system, once the roots get going, it's game on.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

And let flowering commence. Switched to HPS 12/12 on 4/20.

I finally stopped messing around with those air pumps intended for aquarium usage. Attention all hydro growers: Don't waste your time and money on those. Even the largest aquarium air pump will lose its power after one grow.

After switching to a commercial grade air-pump (like the kinds you see spewing air bubbles in a giant octopus tank in a fish market), I noticed at least a fifty percent increase in oxygen output in the res. There are volcanoes of oxygen bubbles in my res now. The effect was detrimental at first because the massive air stones (six in all) and two magnetic drive pumps were depleting the res of trace minerals. But loading them with calmag did the trick and the boost in oxygen is now having the intended effect of martian-like root growth.

I've done a few hydro grows before, and what they say is true about the oxygen. If you can manage through the harshness on seedlings or young clones, more oxygen just means more and better quality plant matter. It's really that simple. And yes, they do seem to be flowering faster with the oxygen boost as well. The guys at the hydro shops won't tell you this because they sell the crap aquarium pumps too... but one commercial grade pump costing about 60.00 outperforms three large aquarium pumps totaling more than 120.00. It's loud as hell, but do you want a bigger and faster yield? I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 30, 2011)

I dig it man! I'm taking a wild guess you are in SoCal.....I say this because I grew the diablo OG from a cut from a local dispensary too. From the research I did about it, it seemed pretty exclusive the area. Or I'm wrong and it's been making it's way around! Veg is looking nice man. This was a VERY heavy yielder, with TONS of trichs. Mine didn't have much taste, but I grew in straight coco for the first time that grow. The stone was nice and heavy. I think you'll like it man. Welcome to the site. Watch out, now that you have a profile, this place is pretty addictive 

EDIT* Holy shit bro! You just posted that last set of pics. GREAT job on the roots. Monster. Can't wait to see what happens with this. NICE.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Didn't take long to get a meaningful response. Thanks, bushy.

Yah, So-Cal, bro. I'm pleased by your review as I'm growing the Diablo for the first time. I can tell you that the tops are clustering in record time and the leaves are showing pre-trichs at an extremely early stage. These ladies have proven to be more sensitive than the Platinum OG I grew before them, though. The ph is trickier, and they need lots of calmag. Not for beginners, but the yield promises to be nice. More to come.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

These clones are of an amazing quality. They pretty much had baby trichs and single hairs growing throughout veg, like they were just barely holding back the urge to flower. But as soon as I switched to Hps, they started showing baby trichs like the ones in this picture.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 30, 2011)

Totally agree. It was a bit finnicky with the PH. PLUS, like I said it was my first go at pure coco. I usually do soil. Now, I do a 60/40 soil coco blend. I use cal/mag and the Diablo ate it right up! Later in flower it turned very dark in spots, almost black. It reminded me somewhat of Black Domina I grew YEARS ago (man did I make soooo many mistakes, but I had the heart haha)..... The resin production on this is gonna amaze you. I'll post a few pics later of mine finished if you don't mind. I'll be sticking around to see those cola-monsters! Have a good one bro.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't mind at all, please post pix of some of your work.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Ghost cut og from a prior grow.

This was a fine, fine smoke. I recall taking a huge bong load as soon as the buds dried. I jarred it for curing, but you can't blame me for taking a hit early. The early smoke was incredibly energetic. I went out for a morning walk and it was rainy and windy out. Y'know those bolts of energy you get through your body? It was like riding a roller coaster standing still.

Ah, fond memories of grows past.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking at this, I recall the days of my youth watching the tiny little plant in the cup on my windowsill that turned out to be a tiny little male.

The bad ol' days seem like a distant memory.

In my opinion, one of the greatest challenges to an overall yield is the plant getting root-bound. Even if you give it tons of light, if the roots run out of space, the yield will hit a ceiling faster. If you remove that factor, there really is no limit to the growth.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Well what's a journal without updates?

Not much to say other than they're growing like crazy.

Hands down, this Diablo strain has the most bud sites per square inch I've seen on a clone or a seedling. They are also the shortest, bushiest strain I have ever worked with, and the leaves are silky. So far I've had experience with: Ice, Ghost Cut (supposedly) OG Kush, Blackberry Kush, Master Kush, and Platinum OG Kush.

These Diablos are the best clones I've gotten my hands on. Props to the Collective.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Painful memories from my last grow.

This is what a sativa dom with out-of-control vertical growth looks like. 

The boys at the shop I went to didn't tell me these were six foot plants. Virtually limitless growth potential by the removal of any possibility that the plants will get root-bound is NOT always a good thing.

I had to break the branches that grew past the light, but they just healed themselves and turned upright again. When all was said and done, the combined root mass was so huge and heavy that I was actually afraid of it. Sativa dom? Never again.


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2011)

Since I have several hours until lights on, I thought I would show this time-lapse series of 22 days of growth on an earlier project.

It's an earlier incarnation of my setup, hence the aquarium pump... while I was still getting a feel for what the system was capable of, and more importantly what I needed to add/change. I usually try to avoid starting from seed, but a friend of mine crossed it himself so...

It was an OG crossed with...cough...cough... it turned out solid, but not one of my best. I'll give him credit for breeding vigor into his seeds, tho. It almost doesn't look like cannabis... like spinach or something.


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2011)

Contrary to what the sticky says, I DO NOT MIND if you post comments or pictures. In fact I encourage it. I know some of you are looking at my grow. Why so quiet? Probably all high.


----------



## bushybush (May 1, 2011)

It's WAYYYYYY more quiet on the weekend here bro.....Everyone is usually too stoned to log in  I have a feeling most people post when they are "working" at their computer jobs. HA. They'll be coming through....Let me see if I can find a few of my diablo pics....I have way more that show close ups of trichs, cured etc....But they are on an old memory card and I'm too soned/lazy to get them right now.


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2011)

Wow, she is lanky. I gotta wipe the grow area down. Updated pix in a moment.


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2011)

These girls look like they have something to prove. Clustering is occurring at an alarming rate. I thought I had it seen it all. I'm not sure at this point whether it's the increase in oxygen or the strength of the pheno. Probably both.

I just clipped out the weak undergrowth...these things are a bushy nightmare already, and the more intense nutrient regimen hasn't even begun yet. The sweet smell of success fills the grow area. Time for a bowl and a chimichunga.

Thriving.

Peace Out.


----------



## spacecake13 (May 2, 2011)

Nice grow. Any updates on how u got on?


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2011)

They're stretching pretty good, but not too much. I just raised the light and will have updated pix up in a jiff.


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2011)

I'm beginning to see more and more just how refined these plants look. They may not be the hugest I've grown, but they're probably the most gorgeous.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2011)

It's a little late night flush / water change for me. Just finished. 

Loaded these pictures even before loading a bowl. That's how much I care about you guys.


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2011)

Going into the two week mark, their stretch rate / bud development ratio has me pretty happy. These plants are of a very manageable height.

The rate they're going, I don't think it's going to take the full 9-10 weeks as indicated by the strain description. I could be wrong, but this is the fastest rate of flower I've seen in all my growing adventures.


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2011)

The bush is starting to look branchier. Branchier? Is that a word?


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2011)

These two plants are running on 1450ppm and I'm having to inject 10ml of nutrient every other day to keep them at that level.

Attention all hydro growers: Increasing your oxygen levels in the res results in MASSIVE nutrient consumption without so much as one brown patch of nute burn.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

It's getting hotter it's a burning love, and I just can't seem to get enough ah.

OOps, am I showing my age?

Who likes bud porn? You like bud porn.

I got some tight macros this time. Just for you.

ps. I've been growing for some years now, and I can say with all honesty that none of my past grows had me drooling as much as this one. I think I picked the right project to finally post a journal on. I can hardly wait to see these mamas bulk up their nugs... and they seem to know how impatient I am because they are delivering in speed and quality beyond anything I've grown before. And believe you me, I've seen some insane growing.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 7, 2011)

Who DOESN'T like bud porn?


Very nice looking plants, I feel bad that you haven't gotten much attention. Don't let that stop you from posting, though. These ladies are beautiful! Can't wait to play with hydro!


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

Thanks. I think a few people are checking me out, but prefer to spectate from the shadows? Lol.

Anyway, I'm pretty happy with my grow this go-round, and you should be happy with yours too... that's what really matters, eh?

It's fine if I don't get many responses because it's the quality that counts. I'll be checking out your grow as mine progresses.

Peace.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 7, 2011)

We've taken a seat and are along for the ride. 

Is this a method that's used regularly? We're familiar with hydroponics, but the idea of using the plants to offset the weight issue is intriguing.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

That's funny because I'm intrigued by the idea of a larger number of smaller plants to create the full canopy effect as you have done. I really don't have the patience nor the space for a massive scrog or sea so I opt to concentrate all of my system's power on two plants at a time only. Lotsa growers use 1000w lamps, but few have that amount of light trapped into as tight a space as I do. This results in uncontrollable growth at times as I will show in my next post.

I don't think too many growers are using this method of cannibalizing aero and dwc in an oversized tub, but by god, more people should imo.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

For some reason, I feel like re-opening a flub from my last grow. This was, according to the collective, Platinum OG Kush. And now I understand that OG's are a family of varied pheno's with both sativa and indica traits, but I didn't know they included such tall sativa characteristics until I tried growing a Platinum clone indoors in my very limited space box. Anyone with Platinum OG Kush experience feel free to chime in.

Note the first photo. The buds hadn't even thickened yet and I already had to bend one of the branches into that absurd position past the maxed out height on the light. This plant grew almost an inch and a half a day at a certain point. It was truly frightening and not something I would recommend.

The second photo is what it eventually ripened into. Not bad, but it's always better to have them further away from your hid lamp, which is basically a little oven suspended over your plants. Note the little cardboard shields I taped to the light in a desperate attempt to minimize heat stress / bleaching. It worked a little bit, but some of the top buds still suffered.


----------



## ottermunky (May 7, 2011)

ive looed int dwc before, it certainly looks very effective looking at your grow! Ive heard about issues with root rot in these types of grows. have you experienced anything like that? from the pics it looks like you have amazing roots structures though! very impressive grow man. subbed +rep


----------



## kevin murphy (May 7, 2011)

looking nice them lad..ill be watchin this....


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

Root rot will occur in this type of grow or any other type of hydro application for three reasons:
1) Water temp climbing over 75f and staying above 75f for sustained periods.
2) Lack of oxygen to the roots.
3) Light hitting the roots.

If you keep water temp below 75f always and attack, I mean ATTACK the roots with as much oxygen as possible, you will never know what root rot looks like, feels like, or smells like. I've never seen it.

I'm really going to make an effort to answer any questions with as much detail as I know. 

Thanks for the kind comment. I enjoy your projects as well.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking nice them lad..ill be watchin this....


Can I take a wild guess and assume you're Irish? Lol.

Thanks. I'm going to try to keep it a true daily journal until finish.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 7, 2011)

yo im subbed. Im curious as what two plants can accuatly bring with an experianced grower. No sensable judge would give time for two plants.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 7, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> No sensable judge would give time for two plants.


Three words:

Location, Location, Location. 

There are some areas where you'll get the death sentence for ANY marijuana. Our marijuana laws are one of the only things that make me glad to be an american sometimes  Especially in a state with pro-MMJ laws. I'll take jail time over death any day.


Also, Nice looking results from your last grow! An inch a day is impressive, even if it's scary looking


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> yo im subbed. Im curious as what two plants can accuatly bring with an experianced grower. No sensable judge would give time for two plants.


I'm glad you asked that. A good grow will yield a pound. An average grow anywhere from 12-14 ounces. This is in 4x2. Is that sensible enough?


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 7, 2011)

damn only 4x2? I use 4x4 or 4x5. check my grow facts for some good advice


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Three words:
> 
> Location, Location, Location.
> 
> ...


Right right. I like to stay WAAAAY below my six plant limit.

Thanks. I liked the harvest of my last grow...but this one I think I'm gonna LOVE.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> damn only 4x2? I use 4x4 or 4x5. check my grow facts for some good advice


Yah, dude. I checked out your journal real quick... but I need to study it more carefully 'cause you're a pretty intense grower. I love your setup and would like to expand someday.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

Here is some bud porn from my last grow to keep you amused until the lights come on. The first two photos are about three or so weeks from finish. The last two are close to finished. Plat OGK.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

I remember horticulture wasn't my favorite subject in junior high...too obsessed with girls. 

I guess I'm still obsessed with girls.


----------



## BluBerry (May 7, 2011)

*Nice looking buds you have there. I have two El Monstre flowering now at 7 weeks. *
*Not sure how much to expect, but I would love to get anywhere near a pound. *
*That is my goal for my next one though.*


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

Hi. Thanks, BluBerry.

Took a quick look at your day 42 pix. Very Nice. I can't say for sure unless I'm standing in front of your grow area in person, but it looks like you're gonna have quite a harvest even if you do fall short of that magical pound mark. I'm always shooting for the 16oz mark too. Last time I made it and then some with two plants, but the suckers grew so tall that some of the top buds got heat stressed. So I would say I grew about 14oz of prime bud and about 2.5oz of heat stressed bud which still got me plenty high... just not as pretty looking.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2011)

Something big upstairs requires something big downstairs.

EDIT:
Those are the six inch net pots btw. So the main root columns are pretty massive at this point, and they are slowly filling the bottom of the res with more mass. With each hydro grow, as I observed, made errors, corrected them... I've become almost more of a root grower than a plant grower.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (May 7, 2011)

Kush is my cologne, Kush is my cologne. Haha Damn nice grow. Keep up the good work. Tuned in till the results are final


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

iBlaze DrO said:


> Kush is my cologne, Kush is my cologne. Haha Damn nice grow. Keep up the good work. Tuned in till the results are final


Thanks, duder. I eat Kush for breakfast lunch and dinner. I can't smoke things called 'Star Dawg' and stuff like that anymore. I've even tuned out of Trainwreck, all the other wrecks, all the Diesels (although a good sour is nice from time to time), and all that other stuff. For the sake of pure nostalgia, the only things other than OGK that I would get excited to smoke is some masterfully cultivated Ice, and pure original Northern Lights.


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 8, 2011)

Dude, you know roots. They look so healthy. I, like you, see myself as more of a root grower as well. I think a lot more people should look at it like that. Great space maximization too! I am definitely watching this.


----------



## mazand1982 (May 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Didn't take long to get a meaningful response. Thanks, bushy.
> 
> Yah, So-Cal, bro. I'm pleased by your review as I'm growing the Diablo for the first time. I can tell you that the tops are clustering in record time and the leaves are showing pre-trichs at an extremely early stage. These ladies have proven to be more sensitive than the Platinum OG I grew before them, though. The ph is trickier, and they need lots of calmag. Not for beginners, but the yield promises to be nice. More to come.


lord i seen u said u were from so cal, what part?..im in orange county, know of anywhere that has bomb clones??


----------



## thegrouch34 (May 8, 2011)

My first grow was diablo og. This SHIT hermed on me and ruined my whole crop. Watch it like a hawk. and make sureou dont see any balls pop out. Goodluck as it was a massive yeilder for me aswell.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> lord i seen u said u were from so cal, what part?..im in orange county, know of anywhere that has bomb clones??


I could refer you to this great place I got these Diablos from, but I'm pretty far from OC... Western part of LA.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

thegrouch34 said:


> My first grow was diablo og. This SHIT hermed on me and ruined my whole crop. Watch it like a hawk. and make sureou dont see any balls pop out. Goodluck as it was a massive yeilder for me aswell.


Do you remember at what stage in your grow they hermed?


----------



## thegrouch34 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah around week 5 I would presume.


----------



## BluBerry (May 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hi. Thanks, BluBerry.
> 
> Took a quick look at your day 42 pix. Very Nice. I can't say for sure unless I'm standing in front of your grow area in person, but it looks like you're gonna have quite a harvest even if you do fall short of that magical pound mark. I'm always shooting for the 16oz mark too. Last time I made it and then some with two plants, but the suckers grew so tall that some of the top buds got heat stressed. So I would say I grew about 14oz of prime bud and about 2.5oz of heat stressed bud which still got me plenty high... just not as pretty looking.


 
*Thanks! I doubt I get anywhere near a pound this grow. I would be happy and tickled if I get 8 oz, but for my first hydro grow I think 4-6 would be sufficient for me. I might be surprised though. But the next one I'm going for the lb. I think a half lb per plant is very doable under the right conditions. *


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

thegrouch34 said:


> Yeah around week 5 I would presume.


I'll keep an eye out. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Thanks! I doubt I get anywhere near a pound this grow. I would be happy and tickled if I get 8 oz, but for my first hydro grow I think 4-6 would be sufficient for me. I might be surprised though. But the next one I'm going for the lb. I think a half lb per plant is very doable under the right conditions. *


Think of it this way. If you get anywhere close to 8oz overall, then all you need to do is double up for that 1 pounder. It can be done.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

Take a look at this 16 day time lapse series. That's Blackberry Kush on the left and that's the Platinum OG Kush on the right. There really was no indication early on that I would have height problems... but all that changed when the light went HPS and 12/12.

Now that I look at it, though, those stretchy nodes already look mighty suspicious.

But get a load of that vigor. These plants exhibited alien growth.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to Donkey Dick Forest. Here you will find all your herbal desires fulfilled. Come, take off your coat, relax, and enjoy the scenery.

"But nothing should flower this fast," you say? I didn't think so either until I started pummeling the roots with oxygen.


----------



## thegrouch34 (May 9, 2011)

Props. It looks really good.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2011)

thegrouch34 said:


> Props. It looks really good.


 thanks, boss.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 9, 2011)

Very nice. Any possibility of a current shot of the space for reference? I'm curious to know how much height you have left.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Very nice. Any possibility of a current shot of the space for reference? I'm curious to know how much height you have left.


My camera's batteries died last night. I'll have pix up soon.

I have a good amount of vertical height left. I think my cab's overall height is like 72" or 74", but the storage bin they're in is pretty tall. I'll have an update up asap.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Very nice. Any possibility of a current shot of the space for reference? I'm curious to know how much height you have left.


I'll take some more pix tomorrow or day after so we can see a bit more of a dramatic change. 
But here are the measurements. The tallest point of both plants is 33" which is about 9" away from the light (kinda close I know, but I like to push it). I have four more inches to move the light up, so at the rate they're stretching (vertical growth has already slowed nicely) I think I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2011)

I'm puffing on the free joint I just got from a local collective as I type this. Now, as most of you know, the free joints you get at these places are generally dried leaves and not worth smokin'. But after I got through telling the girl at the counter about my grow, she threw in a REAL house doobie, not a 'free doobie' in my bag gratis.

Now, never mind that the girl is a dark-haired, smokey-eyed, cutie...this is a real joint. It's super dense and burns as slow as wood. It makes me cough and has a sage taste. I'm not sure yet, but I think I love her. But, honestly, I don't know if it's me or my grow. Lol.

Edit:
Oh, and by the way, for all of those wondering why my box is so cool and creates such hyper-fast growth, I have to confess that a close friend of mine is a structural engineer with access to metal fabricating equipment. Sorry. But hey, I designed it and gave him the specs to cut. After doing several grows with it, I now would have asked him to do it a little differently...oh well.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 11, 2011)

@ "Keep your undies on, this isn't a pic update."

Way to keep a girl waiting! 

Nice score! Either way, you or the grow, a killer free joint can't be bad! Seems like it did the trick 

still waiting for those box pics  and it's totally time for you to slap some batteries in the camera to snap some pictures of the twins.... And you should think about rechargeable batteries. Saves money, time and the planet in the end lol and the planet isn't going to save itself... but then again I'm a hippie at heart 

My girls are doing AWESOME. I'm pleased with the results so far. Did a pic update last night, you should check it out 

looking forward to seeing your beauties!


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2011)

They're gettin' there. The smell is pretty intense already. When I open the doors after a few hours of lights on, it's like a boxing glove of odor jabbing me in the face. It's just a stiff jab right now. The round-house knockout blow comes a few weeks later.






My cat loves marijuana salad. He doesn't care what strain it is as long as it's fresh. I was struggling with moving my light up yesterday and the little bastard took another nibble.


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> @ "Keep your undies on, this isn't a pic update."
> 
> Way to keep a girl waiting!
> 
> ...


Here's a couple of pix to give you a better idea of where they are height-wise in relation to the box interior.


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2011)

The odor is developing into a heavy cloud. I hate those plants that you actually have to sniff to smell.

I'm thinking about switching to the bulking mix this Sunday. These chix are heavy drinkers. Raised to 1480ppm and have been injecting about 6ml of nutes a day to keep them there. Ph has stabilized nicely. It's dropping a tenth of a point a day. I haven't had to add a drop of ph up in a while. Technology rules.


Edit:

CHILL PILL

Okay, so I'm going to try to make this more of a journal and less of a  bud-porn fest. The chiller pictured above is the 1/10 hp AquaEuro. Interestingly, I ordered the 1/13 hp (which would have been more than adequate for the amount of water I need to cool) but received the bigger 1/10 hp unit. I never called the online dealer assuming they just liked my charming phone voice and threw in a wink wink. I get that a lot. I'm really cute. Just kidding. Or am I? Lol. 

Anyway, the chiller turned out to be a godsend. I can crank my internal sprayer pump as long as I want since the heat build-up from that has been neutralized in addition to the more severe heat buildup from the intensity of the light trapped in that tight enclosure. So the self-regulating temperature, along with the self-regulating float switch topper were working in perfect unison. The intensity of the square inch lumens, the constant cool water, auto refresh, but it wasn't really in perfect harmony because something was still missing. You guessed it the oxygen. You can't get me to shut up about oxygen if you tried. With the commercial grade pump upgrade, the oxygen output finally completes the harmonious interaction of hot light, cold water, and immense oxygen. I think of it sort of as a Yin and Yang of hydroponics, the interdependent cycle of life in perfect balance. 

ON BLACK-OUTS (POWER FAILURE NOT FAINTING)

Another poster (I'm one of her greatest fans) mentioned a concern about power outages. I did, in fact, have one a couple of grows ago and remember that about three or four hours of no power had me climbing the fucking walls. The plants didn't suffer at all and now that I look at it, I think it's because of the aeroponics aspect of my hybrid. I have a large amount of root mass suspended in air, so if the oxygen supply should fail, they can ride it out much longer because the roots can just breathe the oxygen available in the box along with any residual oxygen stored in the roots and lingering in the water after the pump has died. I think that's one of the major advantages to my setup over straight dwc where there is a far greater chance of the roots drowning with pump failure.

LAZY STONED FUCKER

That's me. I like letting technology do the work. And this thing has become a plant life-support engine. It's not quite as easy as 'set it and forget it,' but I'm not running around nearly as much as I used to (thank god). It took a lot of work to make it that way, but I like the fact that it does what it's supposed to and I can pretty much concentrate on other things... like smoking OGK.

KEEPING IT REAL AND KEEPING IT LEGAL (I LOVE CALIFORNIA)

I was thinking about going bigger, but why? I think I'm at the perfect level where I can do this and, although it jacks up my power bill, it's not something I can't afford to pay on time (obviously). Being at the happy level is what it's all about anyway, don't you think? I'd like to do more in the future, just not so much at a time. I want to keep it pretty micro, and def state law compliant of course.

A NOTE TO MY SISTAS AND BROS

I feel really fortunate to be living here. I was born and raised in SoCal but didn't really feel like I had 'come home' until the pot laws became what we know today. It's by no means fully legalized, and the laws on the books aren't perfect, but there is an atmosphere that is more sane and everyone is more comfortable with... including our brave men and women behind the badge. Local cops are waaaay more relaxed about it and you can tell just from talking to them that it's a position they wish they could have taken long ago.

I'm a great advocate for responsible, legal use of cannabis. I often think stoners get a bad rap in society and the media (even film), where we are simultaneously glorified and ridiculed as 'the dumb stoner.' We may forget where we left our keys or cell phone from time to time... but hey, who hasn't? Some of the best people are stoners and if everyone just fuckin' chilled and smoked pot and drank less and stopped being so angry, the world would be a little calmer. We'd have less auto accidents, fewer domestic disputes... Don't laugh, you know it's true. Other than a Cheetos and Ben and Jerry's shortage, what can really happen?

I really feel for my brothers and sisters in less evolved states (I'm looking at you Texas). You guys still have to hide in the shadows. Godspeed to you. And to everyone in states with med laws, how's your grow doing? And pass that fuckin' bong, pipe, joint, blunt, vape whip gas mask.

Poice!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 13, 2011)

The ladies are looking fantastic! I'm curious about this bulking mix you speak of. I've heard of a few things that are supposed to bulk out the buds, but I'm a skeptic. Though since people complain about popcorn buds with flouro-grows, I'm open to new ideas and am curious about your experience. 

We've had flouro grown buds before and it was just fine. I think it has to do with how you grow it as well. People don't always take all aspects of the grow into consideration. I think it's perfectly possible to get nice dank nugs from flouro. You just have to do it right  Ours are already bulking out well! 

Nice fancy chiller you have there! Will definitely have to get me one of those when we go full hydro! I'm impressed with your perfect balance! It sounds like it couldn't work any better than you've got it! (maybe only a little, but that's splitting hairs.) I work hard to keep my girls at a perfect balance!! Lucky lazy fucking stoner!! 

Power outages scare the crap out of me with hydro. Knowing me, I'd have a panic attack and start trying to make my own bubbles  (pictures herself turning blue trying..... teehee) Maybe I'll have to get myself a bellows.... Someday I plan to get my own wind power.... The dreams of a tree-hugger  One of these days.... Then I won't have to worry about it. I'll just have to worry about replacing my batteries.

We're in a legal location, but the 5-0 in our area are not so nice. Head to the big city and it's a different story, but here they'll take before they verify. Some of the local cops still act as if it's completely illegal here, when we have medicinal laws in place to protect patients. Sure you can win a court battle.... after they've destroyed your crop and taken all your shit! No thanks! We keep on the DL and keep our heads down. It's sad but true. We don't even have friends we tell. The only ones that know, are fellow patients. 

Damn I'm rambling lol


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> The ladies are looking fantastic! I'm curious about this bulking mix you speak of. I've heard of a few things that are supposed to bulk out the buds, but I'm a skeptic. Though since people complain about popcorn buds with flouro-grows, I'm open to new ideas and am curious about your experience.
> 
> We've had flouro grown buds before and it was just fine. I think it has to do with how you grow it as well. People don't always take all aspects of the grow into consideration. I think it's perfectly possible to get nice dank nugs from flouro. You just have to do it right  Ours are already bulking out well!
> 
> ...


There are two stages to the flowering nutes I'm using. It's the GH flower base to Liquid koolbloom (0-10-10) that's key. First stage, you give it more base and less koolbloom, second stage you cut back on the base and bomb it with the koolbloom, depleting the N even further and causing the plant to panic thinking its life is coming to an end. Lol. BTW, I LOVE LIQUID KOOLBLOOM. I would drink it if I could. Once I noticed some dried residue at the bottom of an old bottle and it had crystallized. This is basically pure liquid sugar. I know I shouldn't drink it. It smells enticing, though.

Hey, there's always room for improvement. I have a 50lb co2 tank lying around that I never use because there's too much airflow in my box and to work out a fan off/co2 on timer cycle just doesn't seem worth it because of the amount of air exchange in the tight grow box space. Sometimes I look at the tank collecting dust in the corner and wonder, "Can I possibly make them grow faster? Do I really need them to?" To which the answer is always no. But the tank remains for my future modest expansion goals. My dream improvements would be: expansion of space to accommodate maybe four plants this size maybe 5' x 5', another thousand watter and a dual external piggy-back res system... that would take a few $$ and what I have suits my needs just fine for the moment, so that's something for the future.

That sucks about your sitch. If you're kinda out of the way, it's not surprising, tho. I'm a big city slicker so it's a different vibe altogether I'm sure.

It's not that bad with a blackout when you consider the infrequency of them in general and their very temporary state unless there's a storm or something. The plants are amazingly strong and would surprise you with their resilience.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2011)

Doing a minor adjustment, my hand accidentally touched a bud. It smells not like lemon, but lemon candy. Unreal.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> mmmmm lemonheads......


exactly. It's one thing for the buds to smell like fruit, but this stuff smells like a fruit-flavored confection. 

I can HARDLY wait to load the first bowl when they're done. I think I might have to blow the dust of my vape for that occassion.


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2011)

I think they're finally starting to live up to the name of my journal.

I'm close to 75 percent sure I'll have my best yield yet. Seventh time the charm.

It's gotta be the oxygen. This is the first time I've seen vigor of this magnitude. But then again, I also have to say that these clones are of the very finest genetics. They almost seem programmed to yellow and shed their lower leaves themselves, making pruning next to non-existent. I just pick up the yellow leaves that they shed on their own. But the oxygen, the oxygen. It's really accelerating their life cycle also. I never thought a grow could go this fast. The nugs are chunking almost before my very eyes. If I walk away just for a few hours and come back later, the buds look just a little fuller. No shit.

I'm so amazed by these beauties that I'm gonna call the manager of the collective tomorrow. I doubt he'll remember me, but he'll remember his clones. Or will he? Who cares? He's gonna flip his lid when he sees this.


----------



## BluBerry (May 14, 2011)

*Ladies are looking good!!*
*So you have bubblers and sprayers? Lovin the roots*


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Ladies are looking good!!*
> *So you have bubblers and sprayers? Lovin the roots*


Thanks, BB. What have you been up to? I didn't see latest pix in your journal. Get on it, Lad!


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2011)

Okay, so here's the thing. I don't think my journal is getting enough views despite the beautiful girls in my avatars and the beautiful girls in my cab. So as a grower who moonlights as a glam/art photographer, I'm just gonna throw up larger photos of beautiful models I have shot over the past few years. Blatant eye candy? Sure, but I'll keep doing it with every update if no one complains.

*EDIT (5-16-11): *
*My blatant eye candy has been removed. For the sake of continuity to this journal, I wanted to put a note here. So don't be all, "What beautiful models?"*


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

*MY LOVE AFFAIR WITH OG KUSH*

The buds are stacking up hard in Donkey Dick forest. All is quiet but the roar of fans and pumps. I'm crazy for OG Kush. I'm starting bulking formula manana. Man, with OG's it's all about the bulking phase. From what I've observed of OG and various other kush strains, I've noticed how well defined each bud is, and how uniformly sized and shaped they are. You don't see any of that 'crazy budding' you get from various other strains. And the buds never get as huge as a Starbucks coffee cup (unfortunately) like various other strains out there. But from what I've seen from OG's early flowering indicators, this is gonna be good. I can hardly wait until they start swelling. I have a feeling they're gonna do it in overdrive like they've been doing everything else.

I don't want to come off as some California OG Kush whore, but I am. I've smoked everything from high to low, Kiddies. I know my weed. From the first time I scored those doobies behind the handball courts in 8th grade to the moment I type this, I can honestly say that OG Kush, any of the many varieties (and I have yet to try Charlie Sheen OGKush), with that distinctive earthy aroma and that wood-like density is hands down my favorite. Of OGK subsets I've tried, my favorites are: Fire, San Fernando Valley, Herojuana, Jade, Goliath (giant dense nugs), and definitely DIABLO. There's a whole bunch of others I've tried and love, but I'm way too high to remember them all right now. I'm currently smoking Cartman OG Kush. Oh, and Seismic OG is something really good I recently discovered. It causes 'body earth-quakes.'


----------



## BluBerry (May 15, 2011)

*Looking very good! The ladies in and outside the cab.*


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 15, 2011)

So you're a fan of the OG's eh? Ever tried Larry OG or OGiesel? Cali-connect strains. Well worth looking for if you're an OG fan. Both are on the fruitier side of the OG strains, with a bit less of the sweet musk/armpits smell OGs usually have. Definitely rock hard nugs though.


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> So you're a fan of the OG's eh? Ever tried Larry OG or OGiesel? Cali-connect strains. Well worth looking for if you're an OG fan. Both are on the fruitier side of the OG strains, with a bit less of the sweet musk/armpits smell OGs usually have. Definitely rock hard nugs though.


Haven't tried the Larry or OGiesel. Honestly, there are so many OG's and so little time to smoke and grow them all. I'm gonna try tho. Cali-connect you say? Hmmmmm...(scratching chin).


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

No pic update yet. I've a few more hours to go until lights on. Just wanted to give all my creepy stalkers a heads up. I'm flushing tonite so will have a big, big update.

And as promised, new Diablo Journal Girl as well.

*Edit (5-16-11)*
*What's a Diablo Journal Girl? If you're just getting here, you missed it. Lol.*


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

con·nois·seur
1
*: expert*; _especially_ *:* one who understands the details, technique, or principles of an art and is competent to act as a critical judge 

2
*:* one who enjoys with discrimination and appreciation of subtleties <a _connoisseur_ of fine weed>


So begins bulking phase. They're getting the sugar water now. The root mass looks like it's just about on target to get as scary as my last grow. It's nice having a strain that's not growing past the light this time. 

And soil growers? I'm not one of those guys who refers to you as 'dirt bags' and whatnot. But I will say that this baby would have become root bound even in a very large soil pot long ago.


----------



## daveroller (May 15, 2011)

Just to get my priorities straight, that's a hot chick. But look at all those colas! Holy shit, no wonder you can get a pound of bud out of that small space. I want to do that someday. A pound would probably last me 5 years at the rate I smoke.

Subscribed!


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

What could be more beautiful than the grace of a woman or the full bloom of OG Kush? Not much. It's time for Liquid Koolbloom. It's been a little over three hours since the water change and I already see a reaction in them. 

And I just wanted to add a pic of my MH conversion lamp. She's not as strong as the native HPS, but she has come through in many a veg session already. Sadly, she may have only a grow or so left in her. But we'll see, because she still looks plenty bright.

*Sprayer Cycle*
For the past four weeks they've been on a 15min on/15min off cycle during light period. I have them spraying continually in the light period now for the duration of the grow. This causes what's known in the bud world as "morbid obesity."

*Fluid Consumption*
These clones are drinking the most I have ever seen. I have to refill that twelve gallon external res constantly (almost every day) to keep from letting the level drop below the pump. The diluting effect (since I have plain water only in my external res) requires me to manually readjust ppm on a daily basis as well. Towards the end, when it's time for the final flush cycle, I use my auto-topping system as a continual daily water changer. I replace the small 12 gal external res with a huge one exactly like the one housing the plants. I use this huge bad boy as the external res and pump out the day's water with my handy power head and the res just refreshes itself as I just stand there and listen to the click, pour, click, pour of my float switch and refresh line. It's way awesome to go through this cycle and watch the first few days as the ppm drops steadily. The lowest I've gotten it is 20ppm, but I'm gonna try to get it under 10ppm this time... It's really cool. I'll document it more closely when that magical week comes, of course.


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Just to get my priorities straight, that's a hot chick. But look at all those colas! Holy shit, no wonder you can get a pound of bud out of that small space. I want to do that someday. A pound would probably last me 5 years at the rate I smoke.
> 
> Subscribed!


Thanks, bud. Five years? I think a pound would last me just a little over one year (if I took it easy) Lol.


----------



## daveroller (May 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, bud. Five years? I think a pound would last me just a little over one year (if I took it easy) Lol.


I just do a little each night to relieve pain and treat my insomnia right now. But if I had that much on hand, I'd be tempted to use more. Actually, I only started tokin' again last summer after 30 years dry when I discovered that it takes away my nerve pain, when my Rx meds aren't working. Amazing medicine for calming the nerves & mind. It should be completely legal everywhere. Just don't get high before a calculus exam.


----------



## jamaicanskunk (May 15, 2011)

Very nice trich development. that shit is covered in perty whitness.


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I just do a little each night to relieve pain and treat my insomnia right now. But if I had that much on hand, I'd be tempted to use more. Actually, I only started tokin' again last summer after 30 years dry when I discovered that it takes away my nerve pain, when my Rx meds aren't working. Amazing medicine for calming the nerves & mind. It should be completely legal everywhere. Just don't get high before a calculus exam.


Lol. That's a pretty fair run-down. Yeah, when I don't have jars and jars of it, I do smoke less, but after a harvest, you better believe it's WA-HOO time. I mean, isn't that why we all grow in the first place? Wa-hoo time at a dispensary on their highest shelf stuff would bleed your bank account dry in a hurry.

That's great that cannabis serves as a viable, natural treatment for your ailments. I have insomnia and a bad back (herniated disc). But before I go rattling on about my war wounds like some old codger, I'll stop there.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

Final Update. As promised, I'm making today's update a big one. Here's the third installment. A little canopy from above action this time. I'm pretty pleased with the way these ladies are utilizing the available space. They're not crowding themselves with too many huge fan leaves. Beauty and brains.


----------



## ewtinaboot (May 16, 2011)

One of the dudes in the shadows..... Looks like they are gonna be dense as sh*t. Nice job. I like your style. I also employ the self scrog or screen-less scrog. I weave my little girls into a big mess. I got some diablo og from a store here in so cal too- but i got ripped off. Only two were true og's, the others were a trainwreck variation- not bad but the two real diablos were amazing.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

Aw, they took my photos down. Oh well, Sorry! I knew it wouldn't last very long!


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

ewtinaboot said:


> One of the dudes in the shadows..... Looks like they are gonna be dense as sh*t. Nice job. I like your style. I also employ the self scrog or screen-less scrog. I weave my little girls into a big mess. I got some diablo og from a store here in so cal too- but i got ripped off. Only two were true og's, the others were a trainwreck variation- not bad but the two real diablos were amazing.


Thanks! Yeah, it's a bitch when you think you're getting legit OG and you end up with some kind of cross that's not quite right. I always stay away from any seed saying it's OG Kush, cuz that's sketchy right there. And sometimes even the clones calling themselves OG floating around aren't always on target.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

jamaicanskunk said:


> Very nice trich development. that shit is covered in perty whitness.


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## BluBerry (May 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Aw, they took my photos down. Oh well, Sorry! I knew it wouldn't last very long!


*That sucks! *


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *That sucks! *


I know. I was kinda' having fun with it too.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

But not as much as tomorrow...





Alright, so the quality of my girl pictures has dropped somewhat, but the grow must go on! Or is that... on with the grow!

Either way, the sugar-heavy mixture ended up at ph 5.8 when first mixed to the RO. It shot up to 6.1 last night with sprinklers going constantly. Back down to 5.9 right now. I actually tried to lower the ph a bit, but when 7ml of down didn't make it budge, I left it alone. I've noticed right around this time in the grow, when they get to a certain size, the plants pretty much call the shots and decide what the ph is gonna be.


----------



## mazand1982 (May 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> But not as much as tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lord, dude your diablo looks fuckin bomb, mine came out shitty , live and learn...i know the lemon smell your talking about,


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> lord, dude your diablo looks fuckin bomb, mine came out shitty , live and learn...i know the lemon smell your talking about,


duder, Wtf are you talkin' about? I looked at your grow. I didn't see anything shitty.


----------



## mazand1982 (May 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> duder, Wtf are you talkin' about? I looked at your grow. I didn't see anything shitty.


it looks good but i sort of rootlocked them i think, they smell grassy and ive seen that before, its curing now but i know what i did wrong wont happen again,lol, either way your plants make my diablo look like pistel in a grow house,lol..haha...good luck, my 4 pack im having goin now will do good...


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

I know what you're thinking. "Oh there goes that guy again about OG Kush...blah, blah, blah... what a cliche."

But it's that cough, you see. No other marijuana strain that I've smoked causes quite that same cough that a good OG does. Y'know the deep down OG cough? That earthy taste just pounding at your eyes, throat, and lungs? The kind of hit that makes your gums pulsate afterward?

I think you do.

That's not Crystal OG in the picture despite what the label says, btw. It's a house OG from a local shop named after a character in South Park. "Cartman OG Kush." I give props to the person who grew this... whatever it really is... But it doesn't matter what it really is, because it's a true OG... and If I say it's a true OG, well let's say I'm pretty picky.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> it looks good but i sort of rootlocked them i think, they smell grassy and ive seen that before, its curing now but i know what i did wrong wont happen again,lol, either way your plants make my diablo look like pistel in a grow house,lol..haha...good luck, my 4 pack im having goin now will do good...


When my shit smells grassy it's because I didn't let 'em dry enough before putting them in jars. Last grow I did that. OG's are tricky. They're trickier to grow, trickier to harvest at right time, and trickier to cure. It was a Platinum OG and they seemed deceptively dry after about a week. I jarred them and they smelled like out of this world. When I went to burp the next day, GRASSY! I freaked and dumped them all out of the jars. After they were really dry, I jarred them again and there was nothing left but the heaven smell.

No matter how long you flush, you can't get all of the stored chlorophyll out of the bud. If you don't let those traces dry thoroughly, that smell will sweat through the buds and you're fucked.

Edit:
Oh, and when curing OG, it is absolutely essential that they are kept out of light and in total darkness... especially in first two weeks of cure. They're ultra photosensitive and the trich color and aroma can degrade quickly if left in light.

Anyway, let me know if that grassy smell goes away. I'm hoping it will get better with time.


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

Okay ladies and germs, these plants are out of control. They are literally coming out of the box now with the weight of the buds when I open the doors, so I had to change the direction of the second tie on one of the main stalks to tie it back into the box...actually no, correction, it's not the main stalk but a lower branch of one of the plants that grew into a second main stalk. It's the strongest kola in the bunch, and it's one of the lowest branches on plant 1 (see pic one), ah training. (incredible, this is just one day of bulk nutes). The lower branches are sagging already with the fast weight gain of the buds, requiring a tie-up, while the bigger stalks require a tie down (or back). Shuffling around in that forest, I got a good feel for the weight of some of the main kolas. Heavy as fuck already and I'm not even finished with week four?

Uh, yeah. These plants are starting to scare me a little.


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

*Those are gonna be some big buds!! Looking very nice in here. *
*I love the new girl. Shes a hottie..*
*Makes you wonder how they found them to delete them. Hrmmm... *


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Those are gonna be some big buds!! Looking very nice in here. *
> *I love the new girl. Shes a hottie..*
> *Makes you wonder how they found them to delete them. Hrmmm... *


Ha ha. I like you, Blu. In fact I'm gonna dedicate this grow to you.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 17, 2011)

Despite the fact that I haven't posted, I've been following. Sucks that they took your girl pics away. Funny though that they don't seem to mind the avatar. I like the fact that it changes so often. It's like they're posing for me 

Those big girls you got growing there are looking mighty monstrous! I wish mine were growing as fast as yours are.... actually that would probably be bad for me. I am very limited on space, LOL! But I have to say I'm impressed with your results thus far! 

I'm curious as to what kind of tools you use for checking your ppm's, ph etc. I'd like to invest in some quality tools, but it's hard to distinguish the crap from the good stuff. So what do you use? Are you happy with it? Now that I'm using a bubble cloner I'm fretting about these things which I cannot check!


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Despite the fact that I haven't posted, I've been following. Sucks that they took your girl pics away. Funny though that they don't seem to mind the avatar. I like the fact that it changes so often. It's like they're posing for me
> 
> Those big girls you got growing there are looking mighty monstrous! I wish mine were growing as fast as yours are.... actually that would probably be bad for me. I am very limited on space, LOL! But I have to say I'm impressed with your results thus far!
> 
> I'm curious as to what kind of tools you use for checking your ppm's, ph etc. I'd like to invest in some quality tools, but it's hard to distinguish the crap from the good stuff. So what do you use? Are you happy with it? Now that I'm using a bubble cloner I'm fretting about these things which I cannot check!


Oh, HI! I was wondering where my favorite cabinet sorceress was. Yeah, it does suck about the girly pix being taken down, but I knew it was coming since they were quite suggestive...I was just hoping maybe they would stay up for a few days more, tho. I think they allow it in my avatar because the actual image displayed is quite small... and none of the photos I've been using depict any real nudity.

I have a 24/7 dedicated tri-meter monitoring my res. I forget the brand name, but I'll look at mine later and look it up on the internet (can't take a picture of it right now because it's hidden behind a stand of branches -- can barely read the sucker let alone photograph it). The thing is designed and marketed for serious growers. All the pros in the big ops, you will see that light blue box with the three digital readout windows. Consequently it's not cheap. set you back about 300.00. The cheaper alternative is the hand-held pen variety of meters. These are a good less expensive alternative, but I gotta tell yah, the difference between glancing at the mounted readout of the trimeter versus dipping and holding a pen device into your water every time you want to check... well, you get the idea. As for the pens, which is probably the route you want to go for a starter, they're all pretty good and functional. Just stay away from extraordinarily cheaply priced products... You do, after all, get what you pay for.

I can already tell that your obsessive growing mind is latching onto hydro. Ha! Just be sure to let me know in detail what you got going with that cloner. In addition to offering my point of view, I just want to see what you're doing. Your plants are doing great. You may not develop as fast as me, but you can take your time and really baby them since out-of-control size is not an issue with you. This probably results in really fine, picture perfect buds... quality over massive quantity? That works.

But again, my system is a freakish engine. I want to issue a caveat to any beginners looking at my journal that they should NOT expect results like this. They'll only be disappointed if they do. Lol.

Edit: 
Oh, and if any newbs should look at your journal thinking it will be easy to get something as good as your grow by clipping a few fluoros over a flower pot, they got another thing coming again! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

It's my goal to smoke as may different OG Kush strains as possible before I croak the big one. There's a local place I know that specializes in OG and they just lowered their prices...woo hoo.

I'm playing hooky from work today...hee hee. I just took a hit of the OG Reserve. It's hard to describe what I'm feeling right now, so I'll just say I'm heavily medicated. Good thing I don't plan to operate heavy machinery any time soon. But does my grow box count? Lol.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 17, 2011)

Monster making machines aren't considered heavy machinery... I think. Unless you're planning on changing water or something, which I wouldn't recommend, lol. Dang! I had a feeling you'd have some sort of fancy tools outside of my price range  (only judging by your other fancy machine... lazy fuckin stoner! lol) 

I don't want to do pictures right now... call me lazy!  But, currently we're running a 30-40 gallon air pump in a foot long airstone. That is inside a sterlite shoebox storage bin. We have 1 inch holes drilled in the top and used a foam gardening pad to make pacman shaped holes to hold our clones stalks. All of the stalks are less than 1/4 inch or so in the water. I read a few things that said that barely in the water was best, so that's what I did. 

But I'm experiencing some drooping in a few of the experimental subjects. Others are yellowing and starting to root so I'm not sure I understand why a few are droopy  Unfortunately I can't find my ph meter (which is killing me! Curse the bloody thing!) so I don't know if my ph is maybe off. I have high ph water here (about ph 8.5 - 9) and treat it anytime I water. I gave this extra to try to get it down to the 5.5 or so magic number but without a way to test, I'm only guessing (I know it's terrible to guess). My biggest question is, do I want to add anything to the water for nutes? or should ph'd tap water be okay? 

Sorry to clog you're journal up with questions, at least this will get you back to the top! 

Totally digging some Afghooey that was delivered today.  Great stuff for pain! and fun to grow! She's a gem!


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ha ha. I like you, Blu. In fact I'm gonna dedicate this grow to you.


*Thanks! That mean I get some bud too? Lol Jk!*
*I am planning on getting a tri-meter myself. I found them on eBay for $125-$300. *
*Will definitely be worth it to not have to take a cup of water out each time to check my stuff*


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Thanks! That mean I get some bud too? Lol Jk!*
> *I am planning on getting a tri-meter myself. I found them on eBay for $125-$300. *
> *Will definitely be worth it to not have to take a cup of water out each time to check my stuff*


Yeah, I wish there was a way we could do like a bowl swap at least, but I don't think the site moderators have that in mind.
I think a tri-meter is a sure indication that you're getting serious. After I let two ph pens dry out by accident, I stopped messin' with those.


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

*Nah they prob wouldn't like that too much.*
*I just like to have good quality stuff to make the grow easier and better.*


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Heavy as fuck already and I'm not even finished with week four?
> 
> Uh, yeah. These plants are starting to scare me a little.


So Jealous. Your ladies are looking fantastic!


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Monster making machines aren't considered heavy machinery... I think. Unless you're planning on changing water or something, which I wouldn't recommend, lol. Dang! I had a feeling you'd have some sort of fancy tools outside of my price range  (only judging by your other fancy machine... lazy fuckin stoner! lol)
> 
> I don't want to do pictures right now... call me lazy!  But, currently we're running a 30-40 gallon air pump in a foot long airstone. That is inside a sterlite shoebox storage bin. We have 1 inch holes drilled in the top and used a foam gardening pad to make pacman shaped holes to hold our clones stalks. All of the stalks are less than 1/4 inch or so in the water. I read a few things that said that barely in the water was best, so that's what I did.
> 
> ...



So we got an Afghooer, huh? It's funny. Two of my favorite shops are walking distance from me so I usually stroll to either place. On my way there this morning I saw a HUGE empty prescription bottle someone left on a park bench. Sure enough, Afghooey Rx. Ha ha.

Am not messing with any pumps or water changes tonite, so I smoked another bowl.  (making ample use of bong smoking emoticon). I would say yes, you absolutely MUST know EXACTLY what the ph of your fluid is at all times. You can attribute your leaf droop or any other weird indicator to that. The default ph of your water is way high and when you're getting the stems from the cuttings to react with the root catalyst, everything must be just so. If I were cloning (which I myself rarely do but know experts), I would make sure 1) the water is bubbling -you're covered on that. 2) the water is pure as possible with a ph of 5.5. 3) the water is a mild temp about 70f. 4) the cuttings are covered with a plastic dome with one of those vent sliders, getting foliar fed occasionally... or if not, some other way of keeping very high humidity. Not gonna mention the light, cuz you know about that already. Other than that, I can't think of much else. I wouldn't introduce nutrient until you're sure they're rooted and gonna make it. and if so, very very mild, like almost next to nothing 100-300ppm (depending on purity of your water.


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

Look mods! She's wearing something this time! You can't possibly have a problem with this? I mean really, this is beautiful, SHE is beautiful, don't you think? And I do believe my choice in images this time is much, much tamer. I want to make it sort of a calendar girl thing since I am maintaining a true daily journal?

Oh, yeah... the plants. There's just a weeee bit of tiny brown spots from nute burn. I'm pushing them to the limit. The ppms I'm running right now would have burned my past grows to a crisp.


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> So Jealous. Your ladies are looking fantastic!


Poice!


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Nah they prob wouldn't like that too much.*
> *I just like to have good quality stuff to make the grow easier and better.*


 Good...I mean great quality stuff is a must, brother.


----------



## daveroller (May 17, 2011)

Am I right that this all began as only 2 plants? I'm in awe of the volume of bud that you've gotten out of them. I really need to figure out how to do it myself someday, especially growing so many huge colas like you have. Does it have something to do with the way that you bent them over and staked them down early on? Or was it early topping? Something else? If you tell me, I'll keep it a secret... honest!


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2011)

Second update of the day. It really seems like they change from lights on to about five hours into the light period. Here are my babies in all their glory.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Am I right that this all began as only 2 plants? I'm in awe of the volume of bud that you've gotten out of them. I really need to figure out how to do it myself someday, especially growing so many huge colas like you have. Does it have something to do with the way that you bent them over and staked them down early on? Or was it early topping? Something else? If you tell me, I'll keep it a secret... honest!


Yessir, two plants. That's the first thing people say when they see my cab in late flower. "I wouldn't have believed they were only two plants without just the two main tree trunks to prove it." I take that as a grand compliment from growers and just plain ol' pot-heads alike. But from a grower it's all the sweeter of course.

To tell all truth, when I read other journals and there are people intensely discussing fimming, topping, super-cropping, I'm not even sure what they're talking about. You saw what I did, bro. On the very first page of my journal, you'll see the ties I made in early clone re-veg. I didn't change or add much. I just let them develop in that posture and they stayed low as hell. When they really got their wheels spinning in the initial stretch phase of flower, I added one more tie to each of the main tops to pry the plants open more, allowing the inner branches to spread. Aside from some minor ties I added last night to pull some sagging lower branches up, It's not a complicated train at all.

I'm spoiled, really, by the power I've engineered into my system. First, nothing dies in there unless I cull it. And second, plants grow so rapidly and vigorously in there, I've come to think of it as "angry growth." It's really all I can do to keep plants from exploding into outer-space in that cab. Tying is just a desperate attempt to keep them away from the blazing hot light, it just happens to result in multiple kolas too (lucky me).

And lastly, I'm gonna give it up to the pheno. These clones came from a highly engineered mother. I have the name and number of the club manager who I got them from. I'm not gonna lose that info. Hot damn.

Edit:

Just to give you and anyone reading this an idea, once the roots start poking out of the net pot and the first few strands dip into the surface of that bubbling cauldron, you can forget about it. I would duct-tape the fuckin' things down onto the surface of the tub if I could. There's no such thing as too low when it comes to a monster root system. When a root system gets monster, you could haphazardly chop branches and it will replace itself with two, three or four...I guess that's what they mean by some of those cutting techniques I've read discussed here and elsewhere. But that's because a setup like this is so crazy. I have mutant vigor, so I don't really have time or reason to cut or chop tops because usually there are so many, I don't see a need for forced multiplication. -- and again, they grow so fast, I don't even have time to think about it.

I had to do that severe 'pinching' technique last time in a last ditch attempt to keep the buds from burning due to the out of control sativa growth. More than pinching, these branches were pretty thick and woody like bamboo already, so I had to snap, snap, snap, snap, and snap. It was painful as you can imagine. When the branches are woody already, it's not bending, it's breaking. There was clear sap oozing from the breaks everywhere. When I was finished, it looked like Yogi Bear took a squat in the middle of my grow. But the roots were unimaginably huge at that point and drinking at an incredible rate. The plants just laughed off the damage, healed themselves at the breaks and turned semi-upright again. And the broken branches seemed to get angry because the top buds chunked up even thicker on the broken ones that had to heal themselves. Frightening. 

Once I had this strange dream that the plants were so out of control that they were growing out of the box like alien vines all over the walls of my apartment. Hey, don't tell me you don't dream about your grows... when you can remember them, of course.


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

*I'm glad to see that you are like me and like dark haired ladies. Brunettes*
*




*


----------



## daveroller (May 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yessir, two plants. That's the first thing people say when they see my cab in late flower. "I wouldn't have believed they were only two plants without just the two main tree trunks to prove it." I take that as a grand compliment from growers and just plain ol' pot-heads alike. But from a grower it's all the sweeter of course.
> 
> To tell all truth, when I read other journals and there are people intensely discussing fimming, topping, super-cropping, I'm not even sure what they're talking about. You saw what I did, bro. On the very first page of my journal, you'll see the ties I made in early clone re-veg. I didn't change or add much. I just let them develop in that posture and they stayed low as hell. When they really got their wheels spinning in the initial stretch phase of flower, I added one more tie to each of the main tops to pry the plants open more, allowing the inner branches to spread. Aside from some minor ties I added last night to pull some sagging lower branches up, It's not a complicated train at all.
> 
> ...


Amazing... Sounds like I need more bubbles and stronger lights, and to bend the plants over early on. Then spread the branches apart as they get bigger, to let more light in. Not as tricky as I thought. So the trick is all about getting a massive root system and bathing the leaves with strong light? I'm using fluorescent tubes in a square fixture that holds 8 of them, supposedly giving 16,000 lumens altogether. I know that doesn't penetrate as far into the leaves as the light that you're using, but this way I don't need a special exhaust system going through the light housing to cool it down. This week I'm planning to add 1 or 2 more "warm" fluorescent bulbs on the side(s) of my cabinet to get more light between the leaves (125 watts each). I hope that will help my plant grow bigger. In a future grow I'll also try out the nutes that you're using. This time I'm using Advanced Nutrients stuff, including Overdrive, Big Bud, B-52 & Voodoo Juice.


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Amazing... Sounds like I need more bubbles and stronger lights, and to bend the plants over early on. Then spread the branches apart as they get bigger, to let more light in. Not as tricky as I thought. So the trick is all about getting a massive root system and bathing the leaves with strong light? I'm using fluorescent tubes in a square fixture that holds 8 of them, supposedly giving 16,000 lumens altogether. I know that doesn't penetrate as far into the leaves as the light that you're using, but this way I don't need a special exhaust system going through the light housing to cool it down. This week I'm planning to add 1 or 2 more "warm" fluorescent bulbs on the side(s) of my cabinet to get more light between the leaves (125 watts each). I hope that will help my plant grow bigger. In a future grow I'll also try out the nutes that you're using. This time I'm using Advanced Nutrients stuff, including Overdrive, Big Bud, B-52 & Voodoo Juice.


*Grow healthy roots and you will have healthy plants. Tons of oxygen air bubbles and a good light will do wonders. *
*You say your lights are 16,000 Lumens. MH/HPS are around 40,000+ Lumens (alot more light penetration)*
*You want bigger plants. You need better lights..*
*I'm running the same nutes as you.. I'm pleased with it*


----------



## daveroller (May 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Grow healthy roots and you will have healthy plants. Tons of oxygen air bubbles and a good light will do wonders. *
> *You say your lights are 16,000 Lumens. MH/HPS are around 40,000+ Lumens (alot more light penetration)*
> *You want bigger plants. You need better lights..*
> *I'm running the same nutes as you.. I'm pleased with it*


Wow! 40,000 lumens. That's quite a big difference. What wattage bulb are you talking about? 400 watts? 1,000 watts? If I don't get enough bud using fluorescents, I'll have to think about changing to MH/HPS.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I'm glad to see that you are like me and like dark haired ladies. Brunettes*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like 'em all, baby.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Amazing... Sounds like I need more bubbles and stronger lights, and to bend the plants over early on. Then spread the branches apart as they get bigger, to let more light in. Not as tricky as I thought. So the trick is all about getting a massive root system and bathing the leaves with strong light? I'm using fluorescent tubes in a square fixture that holds 8 of them, supposedly giving 16,000 lumens altogether. I know that doesn't penetrate as far into the leaves as the light that you're using, but this way I don't need a special exhaust system going through the light housing to cool it down. This week I'm planning to add 1 or 2 more "warm" fluorescent bulbs on the side(s) of my cabinet to get more light between the leaves (125 watts each). I hope that will help my plant grow bigger. In a future grow I'll also try out the nutes that you're using. This time I'm using Advanced Nutrients stuff, including Overdrive, Big Bud, B-52 & Voodoo Juice.


Yeah, you pretty much got it, bro. But bear in mind that this type of training is best for starting out with clones. Clones are just a regenerated branch from a mother, so they tend to grow like strong vines, perfectly suited for growing in the horizontal position. When starting with seed, I've found that the opportunity to force the plant to lie down doesn't really present itself for me. When I grow seedlings, they stay so short up to the 5th, 6th, 7th node and the stalk is so squat and thick, there's no way to bend. And again, I never really messed with top chopping because my lowest branches would reach up, develop strong sub branches of their own, mulitiplying the tops with natural growth only. I'm really intrigued by forced multiplication through skillful cutting, but with this level of vigor, no time, no need.

Bluberry is right about the difference between hid and fluoro. I don't want to get into the mathematics of it, so maybe he'll answer your lumens to wattage question for yah!  BUT you are also right about the heat exchange problem that fluoros DON'T have. If you could slide a couple more tubes at the lower part of your plants on the sides, fairly close to the plant's main stalk, I think it would help nicely.

You're using excellent nutes btw. No need to change if you're used to it.

Edit:

Of course I don't see why you can't just make a 'mad-scientist' fluoro chamber by overloading your area with tubes, but enough fluoros can generate some heat of their own I would imagine.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Of course I don't see why you can't just make a 'mad-scientist' fluoro chamber by overloading your area with tubes, but enough fluoros can generate some heat of their own I would imagine.



We struggle with temps with 12 bulbs. 

Though, I wouldn't mind seeing some insane grow with a massive amount of flouro's


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> We struggle with temps with 12 bulbs.
> 
> Though, I wouldn't mind seeing some insane grow with a massive amount of flouro's


Oh, hey, I just realized that you're Snickerdoodle's husband. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2011)

The ladies are looking gorgeous, no? I'm not sure how well it's coming across in the photos since I update daily, but they look noticeably bulkier every day to the naked eye in person. I'm ratcheting down the ppm to 1400 although they're still drinking heavily. Oh, yeah... remind me to refill the external res later, willya? Thanks. *(Edit: Thanks Mary Janey, I'm glad you removed that filth and showed me the error of my ways)*


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2011)

Hey, mods. You forgot to take down the other one.

Okay, okay no more pictures of CLOTHED women. Shee-it. I thought a bunch of stoners wouldn't get their undies all in a bind over something like that. What is this? Sunday school? We're marijuana growers fer Chrissakes!

My art is being censored! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

I haven't take a look below since the water change. I bet it's getting mighty heavy down there. I'm almost afraid to look.


----------



## thegrouch34 (May 19, 2011)

Looking like they are right on target. I think i told you before that i got 8 zips off two of these diablos but remeber they did herm on me around week 5. Thats coming up for you. Watch them like a hawk. I would shed a tear for you if these bitches went he-bitch. 
One love!


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to Donkey Dick Country. Just a minor follow up. So y'know how I decided to ease back a little and take 'em down to 1400ppm? After about four hours, they drank it down to 1350. I know, incredible. So I said fuck it and injected them back up to 1450 with nute and calmag. Let's see what these girls really have. Fasten your seat-belts and keep your arms and legs in the car at all times. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

thegrouch34 said:


> Looking like they are right on target. I think i told you before that i got 8 zips off two of these diablos but remeber they did herm on me around week 5. Thats coming up for you. Watch them like a hawk. I would shed a tear for you if these bitches went he-bitch.
> One love!


I'm watching.
edit:
but then again, so are you. If they herm, then we all see it together...and we go out in a blaze of glory no matter what...TOGETHER. MUA HA HA HA HA HA (rubbing hands together in evil manner).
But as we watch, let's keep in mind that these plants have gotten world-class treatment. So if they herm, it wasn't my fault. (I'm always looking for places where I can use 'world-class').


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Another brush with lemon fuel. Working with the plants, I accidentally got a real sticky smudge on my finger. Smells like... Victory. Lemon-scented Victory. This stuff is gonna get me lemon-fuel happy, I can sense it already.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

I'm not a super-cropper, chopper or topper. This is all I do.


----------



## daveroller (May 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm not a super-cropper, chopper or topper. This is all I do.


Nice to see that you can get such amazing yields without doing that other stuff.

QUESTION: Do those long colas develop entirely during the flowering phase? I never got that far before, so I haven't seen colas on my own plants yet. Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## daveroller (May 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Welcome to Donkey Dick Country. Just a minor follow up. So y'know how I decided to ease back a little and take 'em down to 1400ppm? After about four hours, they drank it down to 1350. I know, incredible. So I said fuck it and injected them back up to 1450 with nute and calmag. Let's see what these girls really have. Fasten your seat-belts and keep your arms and legs in the car at all times. Enjoy the ride.


GORGEOUS shot of some huge colas! How will you know when the buds are ready to harvest?


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 19, 2011)

Those things are flowering fast my man. Great job!


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Nice to see that you can get such amazing yields without doing that other stuff.
> 
> QUESTION: Do those long colas develop entirely during the flowering phase? I never got that far before, so I haven't seen colas on my own plants yet. Just wondering what to expect.


If a plant is genetically inclined to develop long colas (donkey cox), yes, you'll see that stacking formation by mid-flower. It's just doing it a bit faster in my current grow because this is my best grow yet, where I have all the factors pumping at optimal or near optimal levels. But please be aware that not all plants are genetically inclined to grow donkey dicks. For example, the Platinum OG from my last grow (which had strong sativa characteristics) didn't donkey dick as much because they had a stretchier structure with more space between the nodes. It's all about node spacing on the stalks. If the plant genetically has pretty tight nodes, they will stop stretching early and the continued chunking will fill up those gaps creating that donkey dick effect.

You'll have to remind me what strain you're growing so I can research it and give you an idea of the kind of bud structure to expect.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

daveroller said:


> GORGEOUS shot of some huge colas! How will you know when the buds are ready to harvest?


Though there is some variance in length of life cycle among different strains, I think the number most growers have in mind concerning a flowering period is anywhere between 8-10 weeks. The description label on the pots of these clones says 9-10 weeks (It's also generally known that OG Kush strains take a bit longer than others to mature), but at the rate they've been going, I'm not going to cling to the label's estimate.

Though there is the strain's prescribed flowering period to consider, I tend to rely more on the visual indicators of the buds. I harvest when all the hairs have turned orange/brown, the trichs have a good sprinkling of amber, and the buds are so fat, they're shouting, "Please...no more. I can't take another bite." It usually takes right around 8-9 weeks for the buds to get to this state.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Those things are flowering fast my man. Great job!


Poice!


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

So the dude at the shop told me OG Reserve is better than the Supreme OG Kush. Well I'm not so sure because I smoked a few bowls of the Supreme last night and I'm still high. Was really high when I woke up this morning, so much so, I didn't even wake and bake. It felt really great, my body felt all tingly on my way to work.

There was some Ice I grew once that I will never forget. As far as the euphoria factor, this Ice I grew would have been great for depression. Smoking it made you feel unbelievably happy, but when it comes to that 'next morning I'm still high' feeling, nothing beats OGK.


----------



## daveroller (May 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If a plant is genetically inclined to develop long colas (donkey cox), yes, you'll see that stacking formation by mid-flower. It's just doing it a bit faster in my current grow because this is my best grow yet, where I have all the factors pumping at optimal or near optimal levels. But please be aware that not all plants are genetically inclined to grow donkey dicks. For example, the Platinum OG from my last grow (which had strong sativa characteristics) didn't donkey dick as much because they had a stretchier structure with more space between the nodes. It's all about node spacing on the stalks. If the plant genetically has pretty tight nodes, they will stop stretching early and the continued chunking will fill up those gaps creating that donkey dick effect.
> 
> You'll have to remind me what strain you're growing so I can research it and give you an idea of the kind of bud structure to expect.


I think that might be really good news for me, because the nodes on my plant have always formed really tightly together, with hardly any space in between them at first (although they do stretch apart as the plant grows).

I'm growing a strain called "LSD", which is supposed to be mostly Indica. And it's a cross between Mazar & Skunk #1. Here's a link to its description:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-lsd-feminized/prod_1159.html

It's been growing about twice as wide as it is tall. Just switched to flowering last Saturday and it's starting to stink like skunk... and I LOVE it!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 19, 2011)

Looking mighty tasty! 

Minus the idea of them being like donkey dicks of course... not my bag, baby! Noooooo.....


----------



## daveroller (May 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Though there is some variance in length of life cycle among different strains, I think the number most growers have in mind concerning a flowering period is anywhere between 8-10 weeks. The description label on the pots of these clones says 9-10 weeks (It's also generally known that OG Kush strains take a bit longer than others to mature), but at the rate they've been going, I'm not going to cling to the label's estimate.
> 
> Though there is the strain's prescribed flowering period to consider, I tend to rely more on the visual indicators of the buds. I harvest when all the hairs have turned orange/brown, the trichs have a good sprinkling of amber, and the buds are so fat, they're shouting, "Please...no more. I can't take another bite." It usually takes right around 8-9 weeks for the buds to get to this state.


That's great info that I'll keep in mind. Thanks a lot. Mine's supposed to flower for about 9 weeks, but I'll rely on the visual appearance like you do.

(I just realized how long I have to wait to get some smokable bud from my plant. Was planning to go without toking until my buds were cured, but sheez! 3 months? No fuckin way! Wish I lived in California... 
At least growing is an awesomely fun hobby.)


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Looking mighty tasty!
> 
> Minus the idea of them being like donkey dicks of course... not my bag, baby! Noooooo.....


LOL! I think I need to come up with another phrase for the ladies? How about popsicles? LOL.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I think that might be really good news for me, because the nodes on my plant have always formed really tightly together, with hardly any space in between them at first (although they do stretch apart as the plant grows).
> 
> I'm growing a strain called "LSD", which is supposed to be mostly Indica. And it's a cross between Mazar & Skunk #1. Here's a link to its description:
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. I read the strain description. LSD, huh? You picked an excellent indoor strain, mister. Yah, yer not gonna have to worry about out of control stretch in early flower. And yes, that is definitely a strain that is capable of dense, towering colas.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That's great info that I'll keep in mind. Thanks a lot. Mine's supposed to flower for about 9 weeks, but I'll rely on the visual appearance like you do.
> 
> (I just realized how long I have to wait to get some smokable bud from my plant. Was planning to go without toking until my buds were cured, but sheez! 3 months? No fuckin way! Wish I lived in California...
> At least growing is an awesomely fun hobby.)


OOOOOh... three months without getting the high on? Stop talking like that. You're scaring me.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> LOL! I think I need to come up with another phrase for the ladies? How about popsicles? LOL.


ROFL I struggle to imagine donkey dicks being tasty, no matter what the application. Sorry, might be a ewwie girl thing 

Popsicles could work.... Those orange and red marbled ones I had as a kid were awesome! And they were huge! Ahh the good old days... *wants a popsicle now*


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> ROFL I struggle to imagine donkey dicks being tasty, no matter what the application. Sorry, might be a ewwie girl thing
> 
> Popsicles could work.... Those orange and red marbled ones I had as a kid were awesome! And they were huge! Ahh the good old days... *wants a popsicle now*


When I was a kid those orange and red popsicles were called "Big Sticks." I guess that's an appropriate name for large colas as well.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2011)

Just a pic update tonight. Don't feel like typing that much. Here they are for your viewing pleasure.





Calyx formation is excellent. They're developing the bulbous teardrop shape rapidly. I caught a sign of the first hairs drying. The color is a brilliant orange. Loving this strain so far. Another experienced grower warned me about the possibility of herm right around this time. I see no balls. So far so good.










EDIT: Oh, and how could I forget this one?





EDIT AGAIN:
Okay. I feel like typing again. I know a lot of people in their journals say things like "You wouldn't believe the smell" or "It smells amazing" or something like that, yeah? Well let me tell y'all. This is my seventh grow, and although I made a lot of mistakes throughout those grows, I never really fucked any of them up... just learned each time and made my system better. So I can say with fair confidence that I've smelled many awe-inspiring, dream-capturing smells... But this one, ladies and gentlemen, of the ices, the og kushes, the fruity kush crosses, these here Diablo plants are making the heaviest stink I've ever experienced. The odor just hangs there in the morning as the plants sit in their dark period... I swear, it's so strong you can almost taste it in your mouth. I have a very large carbon scrubber that I vent the heat in the light to, btw. The plants laugh at this thing... but if there was no carbon scrubber, my upstairs neighbors would probably smell it, and that would be bad.

Side note: I've noticed a very interesting trait that all kush strains have in common. I've noticed that the swollen calyxes of all OG plants exhibit striped indentations. It's very faint, but all OG's have them. If you're growing an OG Kush, look for that. If it doesn't have them, someone has some splanin' to do. *CORRECTION:* Upon closer examination of my own photos (duh) the calyxes of the buds have more like faint striped ridges, not really indentations. But it's kind of hard to describe. You can clearly make out these striped patters on all OG's and Master Kush strains as well. I wonder if it has something to do with the Afghan origins of the pheno that eventually became OG Kush? Or do the OG Kush strains have less to do with Afghan origins than I'm thinking? This can get really confusing...


----------



## BluBerry (May 20, 2011)

*Anxious to see those donkey dicks fill in. Gonna be some big buds!!*


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Anxious to see those donkey dicks fill in. Gonna be some big buds!!*


You and me both, baby.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 20, 2011)

Wow! The twins are looking gorgeous! What pretty little monsters they've become! I can almost smell them through my screen! mmmmmmm


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Wow! The twins are looking gorgeous! What pretty little monsters they've become! I can almost smell them through my screen! mmmmmmm


Thanks! Now every time I start typing the words Donkey Dick, I think, "Oh no, I'd better not. Snickerdoodle won't like it." Lol


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 20, 2011)

haha!  

You can't deny my logic though. Donkey dicks do not equal yum! There's got to be something more..... appealing that you could call them  

Even just taking out the word Donkey would make it better  at least for me anyways >.>


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> haha!
> 
> You can't deny my logic though. Donkey dicks do not equal yum! There's got to be something more..... appealing that you could call them
> 
> Even just taking out the word Donkey would make it better  at least for me anyways >.>


Lol. You're too much.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 20, 2011)

Better too much than too little


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Better too much than too little


Spoken like a true grower.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ghost cut og from a prior grow.
> 
> This was a fine, fine smoke. I recall taking a huge bong load as soon as the buds dried. I jarred it for curing, but you can't blame me for taking a hit early. The early smoke was incredibly energetic. I went out for a morning walk and it was rainy and windy out. Y'know those bolts of energy you get through your body? It was like riding a roller coaster standing still.
> 
> Ah, fond memories of grows past.


Looks like some sick ass dank! Great job!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well I finally decided to stop prowling around like some shady character and post something. This is my current medi-grow. It's on a small scale designed to maximize every watt of power output.
> 
> Diablo
> 1000w
> ...


Where is this Local shop? I assume we are in the same area (LOS ANGELES) Those clones are very healthy and big!


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Where is this Local shop? I assume we are in the same area (LOS ANGELES) Those clones are very healthy and big!


Dude,
If you're in LA, check this place out. Call ahead, and find out when a new shipment of phenos has arrived. When they have a new shipment of fresh clones in, the selection and health is way above average. This is the first time I'm growing their genetics, but from what I have seen so far, their OG genetics are legit. And these days, that really means something. The manager is really cool and knowledgeable about growing. Just talk to him and tell him what kind of setup you're running and he'll have good information regarding the strains they have in relation to your system.

http://www.sunsetsupershop.com/

EDIT:
Oh, and check it. They deliver meds AND clones until midnight if you're not too far from West Hollywood.


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Looks like some sick ass dank! Great job!


Thanks, Sleez. Love your screen name almost as much as your grow. The LED technology is something I've been thinking about for some time. I was psyched when I found your journal because you're giving me the opportunity to see what that kind of light does to an OG strain. Your nugs look great so far and are def looking OG. I'm VERY interested in seeing how that fancy light of yours performs in the bulking phase. I'm watching your journal.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Dude,
> If you're in LA, check this place out. Call ahead, and find out when a new shipment of phenos has arrived. When they have a new shipment of fresh clones in, the selection and health is way above average. This is the first time I'm growing their genetics, but from what I have seen so far, their OG genetics are legit. And these days, that really means something. The manager is really cool and knowledgeable about growing. Just talk to him and tell him what kind of setup you're running and he'll have good information regarding the strains they have in relation to your system.
> 
> http://www.sunsetsupershop.com/
> ...


Wow they deliver too! Awesome! Ya I have been growing only OGs, cuz we are OGs from LA! jk. Ill definitely check them out when I need some more clones. Im also growing $100 OG in a grow tent under LED. Check my sig, they are still babies right now, and they are recovering from ugly clones!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, Sleez. Love your screen name almost as much as your grow. The LED technology is something I've been thinking about for some time. I was psyched when I found your journal because you're giving me the opportunity to see what that kind of light does to an OG strain. Your nugs look great so far and are def looking OG. I'm VERY interested in seeing how that fancy light of yours performs in the bulking phase. I'm watching your journal.


Thanks man! Dude that Fire OG grow box is under a 300w 1w diode LED. The actual power draw is only 150w! Think about the endless possibilities using LED with the save in energy, fans, etc. There are a few manufacturers that I like for LEDs, so if you ever want to buy one hit me up first. My other grow is 500w 3w diode LEDs. The actual power draw on that is 304 watts. I am hoping that is enough to power my new grow from start to finish, but I might add another light later on. Its a trial and error thing with that grow. Your OG is looking beautiful too!


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Wow they deliver too! Awesome! Ya I have been growing only OGs, cuz we are OGs from LA! jk. Ill definitely check them out when I need some more clones. Im also growing $100 OG in a grow tent under LED. Check my sig, they are still babies right now, and they are recovering from ugly clones!


Hear, hear, OG brother. Yah, I checked out the $100, you don't waste any time do you? I need to start doing that too. Honestly, even if you're just experienced hobby growers like us, if you're in LA, you better be growing OG.

Yeah, check in there when you get a chance. I'm never gonna look anywhere else for clones after seeing how these are performing.


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks man! Dude that Fire OG grow box is under a 300w 1w diode LED. The actual power draw is only 150w! Think about the endless possibilities using LED with the save in energy, fans, etc. There are a few manufacturers that I like for LEDs, so if you ever want to buy one hit me up first. My other grow is 500w 3w diode LEDs. The actual power draw on that is 304 watts. I am hoping that is enough to power my new grow from start to finish, but I might add another light later on. Its a trial and error thing with that grow. Your OG is looking beautiful too!


Sorry, bro. I'm really high right now... having alittle trouble with the keyboard. Lol.

Are you fucking' shitting me? That shit emits that kind of power for such a low draw? I'm gonna make LED experiments a future project goal. In the meantime I'm gonna watch your shit grow. If and when I'm ready to try the LED experiment, I'll consider you a source of information.

Peace.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

We've hit day 30. A milestone. Here's a pulled back shot with the flash off to highlight the shadows cast by the bulk. 
I'd like to take a moment to say that I'm really happy with the experience I've had here at RIU since starting a thread (finally). I feel a real sense of community among my fellow growers. I continue to learn from you all, and I hope someone has been able get something useful from my ramblings.
I'm very high right now on something called Emperor OG. It's lovely. Okay, I'll stop before my rambling gets out of control. I know how distracting those thick paragraphs can be from the bud porno.
EDIT:
I've had these shooting muscle aches in my shoulders where the shoulder muscle meets the lower neck for years. It's not an injury or anything, just bad sleep posture. I'm the kind of person who tosses and turns and ends up in weird positions. Ever since I started smoking strictly OG Kush, my upper back muscles feel better than ever. Almost no pain at all. It happened almost without my noticing. One day in the shower, I noticed. Hey, my neck doesn't hurt anymore. And those conservative clowns keep saying it has no real medicinal value? Puh-leez.
EDIT AGAIN:
What would my dream job be? I'd love to oversee a large, licensed grow op. I'm not a large-scale expert, but I'm intensely familiar with the basic and a few advanced principles. I'm sure with the knowledge of the larger scale experts here at RIU, I'd be a quick study. I'd like to do this for people with really serious illnesses in order to provide them meds at low or no cost. These dispensaries, God love 'em, but how's an Aids or cancer patient gonna afford 70 dollars for three and a half grams? Now imagine twenty more plants exactly like the two in the picture above. Now that would be something. I'm pretty sure I could do it too.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

I'm about to wake and bake and head to my local hydro shop for more Liquid Koolbloom. With week one of bulking phase complete, it's time to REALLY start hitting them with an even heavier sugar mixture.

Yeah, I love this part.


----------



## daveroller (May 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm about to wake and bake and head to my local hydro shop for more Liquid Koolbloom. With week one of bulking phase complete, it's time to REALLY start hitting them with an even heavier sugar mixture.
> 
> Yeah, I love this part.


How do you know when it's time to add that stuff and how much to use?

Is your beautiful plant getting close to harvest, do you think?

If my plant looked like yours, I'd stare at it all day, just like I never get tired of looking at beautiful tits.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

daveroller said:


> How do you know when it's time to add that stuff and how much to use?
> 
> Is your beautiful plant getting close to harvest, do you think?
> 
> If my plant looked like yours, I'd stare at it all day, just like I never get tired of looking at beautiful tits.


Lol. Beautiful tits, huh? I can see your point, but for me, I'm just slightly more of caboose man myself.

To question one: I have the GH feeding chart (they give it to you free at the hydro shop). I used to follow the chart almost to the letter (except PPM because the aero element of my system made them need less than what the chart said) and that worked pretty great. But as I grew more and gained more experience, I realized I could play around with the suggested proportions of base and additive to sort of customize the mixture to a given strain. These here girls are super hungry and super powerful, so I'm exaggerating the mixture proportions beyond what the chart says. The chart will suggest a solid base proportion of mix appropriate to the point of the plant's life cycle... but it's really fun when you start tweaking the mixture to suit your current grow.

To your second question, Yes, I would say I'm pretty close to harvest, but I can also say you'll probably be looking at my journal for another four weeks or so. After four more weeks, the plants you see now will be a distant memory and they will have transformed into something pretty different looking. At this point, I can only guess how they're gonna look when they're done, but what they've shown so far is very promising.

Plant gazing (especially if you're high off your ass on OG all the time like me) can get quite addictive. But after you complete a few grows, you do worry less AND stare less. But I still stare, don't get me wrong, just not nearly as much as my first few grows.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

Man, I'm seriously baked. I just had an internal debate with myself on whether to go to hydro shop today, or put it off till tomorrow. How fucking lazy is that? Anyway, I'm gonna take another hit, get off my ass and go. It would be too embarrassing to say I was going and then not go cuz I got high. See what a great motivator an RIU journal is? I'll be back.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

I'm not trying to turn my journal into a commercial for GH, but I'm obsessed with this stuff. It smells like concentrated Flintstones vitamins. 





Don't worry, I'm not gonna drink it. I just wanted to show its color.


----------



## BluBerry (May 21, 2011)

*Gulp gulp!! Don't mistake it for a glass of tea*


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (May 21, 2011)

really nice bro keep it up....


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

DinafemHazeAuto said:


> really nice bro keep it up....


thanks. I don't always finish what I start in life, but ganja growing is the def exception.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

Hurry! Look at my latest Flower Calendar Girl before they take it down... though I don't see why they would since this is my copyrighted photo and it's tasteful and shows no nudity.
Now look at my other latest Flower Calendar Girl.





They're putting on weight in a hurry. I see more drying hairs. I'm so amazed by the speed of these plants. Usually it takes forever for me to see my first orange hair. Yeah!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful! You are only 1 day ahead of me! I can see orange hairs starting to show up also! How tall are those colas? I can see the difference in the leaves compared to my LED grow. I think I can see some of the leaves curling up because of transpiration due to the 1000 watter's heat, and the green in your leaves is a little different. Still beautiful, but I think the light spectrum from the LEDs seem to absorb a little better vs HID.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

My twin Goddesses wouldn't be where they are today without these twin Goddesses providing them all the RO they need with a twist of the faucet handle. This thing is great and I strongly recommend one for every household, whether pot person or not. It's basically the exact thing you see in one of those coin operated bottled water machines. It's great drinking water, and you never have to buy bottled water again. Now it seems kind of gross to me that so many people rely on a dinky Brita filter for their drinking water.





The sediment filter is getting kind of grungy, but it's still producing under 10ppm water. This type of filtration system generally tends to lower the ph of your tap also. My tap is in the high sevens and low eights, and the water generally comes out around 5.5 to 6.5, perfect for growing. Lucky me, huh? But it's the damned mineral loss you gotta watch out for. I've noticed it doesn't taste as good as a fancy mineral water because it has so few particles.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Beautiful! You are only 1 day ahead of me! I can see orange hairs starting to show up also! How tall are those colas? I can see the difference in the leaves compared to my LED grow. I think I can see some of the leaves curling up because of transpiration due to the 1000 watter's heat, and the green in your leaves is a little different. Still beautiful, but I think the light spectrum from the LEDs seem to absorb a little better vs HID.


I haven't measured them, but they're pretty big. 

That is correct. My leaves are NOT perfect. They're tougher, wilder, and curled because of the heat/wind stress (which I have in control this time, but some is still unavoidable). That's why I'm always jealous of those people who have really mature colas, yet the leaves all still look tender and fresh. The LED's low heat is very attractive indeed. 

Of course the trade-off for having wilder leaves is that with the intensity of the hid light and the constant wind, my stems get thicker and hence the buds get bigger. That wind tunnel is a tree branch creating machine.

Edit:
Oh, it's difficult to perceive their true green with such an intense warm spectrum blazing down on them, everything photographs yellow/orange under that beast. In regular light, they're a deep forest green with a lime-colored green interspersed in the upper leaves and the ones closer to the actual buds... similar to what yours looks like in regular light. You just can't really tell under that orange monster skewing the colors in my photos.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2011)

No longer fresh and white, the roots have reached that rich, brown aged stage of mid to late flower. They're still drinking strong with the sprayers on constantly at about 1350ppm and falling rapidly. I've noticed with this constant feeding method, the plants have an incredible resilience to any kind of damage and will not be stopped not matter what.

The roots are all, "Oh my God, you mean there's still more space? Okay, here we go..." I've often thought of the advantages of having an individual bucket system, but I keep thinking of that tight mass of roots getting all balled up and trapped in those little buckets.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 21, 2011)

beautiful roots!


----------



## daveroller (May 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lol. Beautiful tits, huh? I can see your point, but for me, I'm just slightly more of caboose man myself.
> 
> To question one: I have the GH feeding chart (they give it to you free at the hydro shop). I used to follow the chart almost to the letter (except PPM because the aero element of my system made them need less than what the chart said) and that worked pretty great. But as I grew more and gained more experience, I realized I could play around with the suggested proportions of base and additive to sort of customize the mixture to a given strain. These here girls are super hungry and super powerful, so I'm exaggerating the mixture proportions beyond what the chart says. The chart will suggest a solid base proportion of mix appropriate to the point of the plant's life cycle... but it's really fun when you start tweaking the mixture to suit your current grow.
> 
> ...


Hey, some gals have beautiful tits and bony asses and some have saggy tits and beautiful, curvy backsides. So it all depends on quality in my book. I like them both.

I wasn't planning to use Liquid Kool Bloom, but now I might, based on your results. Yeah, I've seen your colas fatten up pretty good lately. Gorgeous. I bet I can find the feeding chart posted on the company's web site somewhere.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey, some gals have beautiful tits and bony asses and some have saggy tits and beautiful, curvy backsides. So it all depends on quality in my book. I like them both.
> 
> I wasn't planning to use Liquid Kool Bloom, but now I might, based on your results. Yeah, I've seen your colas fatten up pretty good lately. Gorgeous. I bet I can find the feeding chart posted on the company's web site somewhere.


right, of course you can get it online. Yeah, I have to admit that my obsession for women exceeds even my obsession for cannabis.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> beautiful roots!


 peace and love, brother.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

Lookit that crazy Sativa Bullshit. Okay, Here's the deal. Based upon what I saw my last OG do (pictured above), if these plants, which have proven to be superior in speed and vigor to the plant in the pictures above, swell like the top buds did here... Hm it's still kind of hard to say. This here Platinum OG plant landed me 8.25 oz btw.

Someone stop me if you think I'm getting ahead of myself, but I see a couple of potential half ounce branches in there (in my current grow). I've seen branches greater than a quarter (dry) ounces... We'll have to see, but I'm getting a little excited.

As a dedicated OG Kush grower, it's my ultimate goal to grow a single branch that yields one solid dry ounce.

EDIT:
BTW, this grow was completed BEFORE I increased the oxygen in the res by almost 50%.


----------



## daveroller (May 22, 2011)

I looked through this journal again today to write down the nutes that you use. I also found a helpful GH chart here:

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_FloraDuo_twinpack.pdf

But I also noticed that you showed a bottle of Botanicare Cal-Mag in one of your photos. Looking at the label, it wasn't obvious to me how to use it (how much & which weeks). Can you enlighten me how you use that stuff?


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I looked through this journal again today to write down the nutes that you use. I also found a helpful GH chart here:
> 
> http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_FloraDuo_twinpack.pdf
> 
> But I also noticed that you showed a bottle of Botanicare Cal-Mag in one of your photos. Looking at the label, it wasn't obvious to me how to use it (how much & which weeks). Can you enlighten me how you use that stuff?


Just stick to 1ml to 5ml per gallon depending on the condition of your water. I use a little more because my RO is what they call a 'blank canvas,' and what little trace minerals remain are quickly neutralized by the two magnetic driven pumps in my water along with six bubble discs blasting something like 45 square liters of oxygen a minute. You'll probably need less since you don't have all these mineral depleting elements in your res like I do. Supplementing your res with just a touch should be good.

EDIT:
Oh, and you can use it throughout your grow. Add just a little more as your plant(s) size up in flowering. But like any other additive, BE CONSERVATIVE when you introduce it to your grow, see how the plant reacts, and add more or cut back depending on what the plant tells you. Always use common sense... It's easy to fuck something up by trying to add too much too fast. Plants generally dig calmag, but too much of any good thing can cause a problem with the overall balance.


----------



## dirk d (May 22, 2011)

wow lordjin your buds are looking amazing. sweet grow. i was thinking of upgrading my eco air pumps after checking out your grow. excellent job.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow lordjin your buds are looking amazing. sweet grow. i was thinking of upgrading my eco air pumps after checking out your grow. excellent job.


Peace, brother.

With every hydro grower I convince to increase oxygen, I feel like my job has been done. I like to think of myself as 'Captain O' -- fighting root rot by spreading the good word at RIU. That's what I do.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

Just look at her. That's a 45 square liter per minute powerhouse buzzing away on that cinder block. Right out of the box, feeling the weight of its metal housing (and this thing has its own little air intake manifold) I knew I had something that was gonna change my grow. But it's when I plugged it in to test it and the rush of air made little little craters in my hand that I really knew it was gonna kick ass.
EDIT:
Oh, and for anyone who cares, this single unit replaced three jumbo four outlet Eco Air pumps -- and it's about 45 percent more air than those three aquarium units were putting out.


----------



## daveroller (May 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Just stick to 1ml to 5ml per gallon depending on the condition of your water. I use a little more because my RO is what they call a 'blank canvas,' and what little trace minerals remain are quickly neutralized by the two magnetic driven pumps in my water along with six bubble discs blasting something like 45 square liters of oxygen a minute. You'll probably need less since you don't have all these mineral depleting elements in your res like I do. Supplementing your res with just a touch should be good.
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, and you can use it throughout your grow. Add just a little more as your plant(s) size up in flowering. But like any other additive, BE CONSERVATIVE when you introduce it to your grow, see how the plant reacts, and add more or cut back depending on what the plant tells you. Always use common sense... It's easy to fuck something up by trying to add too much too fast. Plants generally dig calmag, but too much of any good thing can cause a problem with the overall balance.


Thanks dude! I use RO water as well, because I like having a blank canvass. (Except newbie as I am, I buy it at Wal-Mart.) I will definitely be conservative with the Cal-Mag and see how my plant reacts.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

That's what they're doing when I open the doors now. I had to tie another branch back into the box. I have a feeling I'll be adding more ties as the bulking advances.










Did my weekly water change again. It's getting pretty ugly down below. I couldn't get the damned camera to focus underneath this time for some reason. But you'll take my word for it, yeah?


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

I like air, but not in my bud. That's why I dig OG so much. If it's a real OG, no chance of airy bud (if grown properly of course). I'm using my last grow as a continued reminder and reference of where the buds should be closer to finish.





The trichome coverage on my last grow was superb. These nugs really lived up to their 'platinum' name as they were very bright and white with crystals when cured.





When it comes to maximum trichome ooze, It's tough to beat 1000 watts.


----------



## dirk d (May 22, 2011)

wow jin that looks f***ing sweet!!


----------



## 4tatude (May 22, 2011)

dirk im kinda pissed at you for not stearing me over here
lordjin first time to run across your grow, im subbed up and have a lot of reading to do.. i just read a few pages of your journal and like what i see.
GREAT JOB!!!
ILL BE BACK lol


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow jin that looks f***ing sweet!!


Thanks, boss. I dig your nuggage and hash skills as well.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

4tatude said:


> dirk im kinda pissed at you for not stearing me over here
> lordjin first time to run across your grow, im subbed up and have a lot of reading to do.. i just read a few pages of your journal and like what i see.
> GREAT JOB!!!
> ILL BE BACK lol


Much love, bro-ham. I'm glad someone is reading this shit. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2011)

What is it about Marijuana that we all love so much? Why do we look forward to that wake and bake and a stroll in the park? Or that bowl after a shitty day at work? What drives us to plant seeds, cut branches, and pump gallons upon gallons of water? Are we hopeless daydreamers? Probably. I, personally, love that something I used to do as a kid behind my parents' back has now finally been recognized as a legitimate medicine... Something it always was... long before Merk of Pfizer ever existed.





I feel sorry for all those people who poo poo on pot, cling to their alcohol, their right wing politics, and their violent, intolerant ways. "Hey, chill out, man. Try some of this." I'd say that to every one of these people if I could. Down deep inside, even they know pot is better... They're just stubborn or stupid... or both.





See, a lot of these people still have the head-achey shwag from the seventies in mind when they think of pot, not knowing just how far the art of its cultivation has come. I'm confident that all of those alchies who are ignorant of the effects of today's high-grade strains would never go back to drinking 'to get fucked up' if they just tried a little Headband or Grand Daddy Purps. (Oh, yeah. And your eyes do not deceive you, that bud IS the size of a football. Ice from my very first grow)





The argument that our so-called 'drug use' is fueling the bloodshed in Mexico and elsewhere doesn't wash with me. I grow my own... And when I'm not smoking my own, I'm getting it from local collectives, who get it from small local growers themselves. So there. Take your 'drug war' argument and shove it. See y'all tomorrow. Peace.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The argument that our so-called 'drug use' is fueling the bloodshed in Mexico and elsewhere doesn't wash with me. I grow my own... And when I'm not smoking my own, I'm getting it from local collectives, who get it from small local growers themselves. So there. Take your 'drug war' argument and shove it. See y'all tomorrow. Peace.


Fuck those guys. They'll see when it gets legalized in at least one state. The medicinal value shows, and there are people that can't live without it. 

I wonder if Canada is going to show us how it's done 

Great looking plants! I'm totally jealous. Almost thinking I need to convert the entire corner into a little hydro science station hehe!


The wife would NEVER let it happen... at least, not in THIS place.


----------



## lordjin (May 23, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Fuck those guys. They'll see when it gets legalized in at least one state. The medicinal value shows, and there are people that can't live without it.
> 
> I wonder if Canada is going to show us how it's done
> 
> ...


Ha ha. I'm American through and through, but sometimes, I just FEEL Canadian.

Hey, Chairman, I'll try to help you convince Snicker to go Hydro. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 23, 2011)

It's getting Ugly in there. Getting bigger. Hairs continuing to dry. Smoke 'em if yo got 'em.
edit: I've clicked around and I think mine is the only true daily journal with photo updates. Get on it stoners! I've been looking at your last update for days now. My shit's gonna be done by the time you get your next update up.


----------



## lordjin (May 23, 2011)

Are your colas doing really well or are you just happy to see me?





I don't mean to get all phallic on y'all. It's just these plants. I know I have a real hard-on for them.





Okay, so I added a few close-ups of the buds. Trich development moving along nicely. Note the hairs drying. Big chunks always follow the brown hairs. Remember that. (I tried the macro function on the camera for the donkey shots this time. I think it picks up a bit more detail that way.)

Edit:
Also note the 'striped' calyxes characteristic of OG Kush. See if you can spot it.
Edit Again:
From the way the scent first came about (which was really when I first got the clones, but you know what i mean) to the way they smell now, the label on the pot they came in isn't exaggerating. This is going to be a very lemony OG. It smells just as bomb as it looks.
Edit Yet Again:
These plants are still putting away the liquid Koolbloom like no tomorrow. It's bud steroids in a bottle. I think they're gonna drink this whole bottle I just bought by the time I'm done.


----------



## BluBerry (May 24, 2011)

*Looking damn good in there. And the budz are prob only half way done. Should be some monsters!! *
*I update my journal but it don't get much response so I don't put as much effort into it anymore. Keep up the good work!*


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking damn good in there. And the budz are prob only half way done. Should be some monsters!! *
> *I update my journal but it don't get much response so I don't put as much effort into it anymore. Keep up the good work!*


Hey, I'm looking it at.
I think it might be because of that sticky rule that says not to post in someone else's journal unless asked. I, personally, don't care and actually welcome comments. But I saw a separate Journal discussion page? That might be a clue. I don't see any need to discuss the journal anywhere else but in the actual journal, though.

Yah, halfway there. It's the second half where the magic really h appens... but you know that already.


----------



## dirk d (May 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ghost cut og from a prior grow.
> 
> This was a fine, fine smoke. I recall taking a huge bong load as soon as the buds dried. I jarred it for curing, but you can't blame me for taking a hit early. The early smoke was incredibly energetic. I went out for a morning walk and it was rainy and windy out. Y'know those bolts of energy you get through your body? It was like riding a roller coaster standing still.
> 
> Ah, fond memories of grows past.


is that dr. greenthumbs ghost cut?


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

dirk d said:


> is that dr. greenthumbs ghost cut?


No, but I've heard of that. I acquired these as small cuttings that I revegged. A lot of people say "GHOST CUT," but I'm not altogther sure how true these claims are.

Have you tried the Greenthumb?


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> edit: I've clicked around and I think mine is the only true daily journal with photo updates. Get on it stoners! I've been looking at your last update for days now. My shit's gonna be done by the time you get your next update up.


I've tried to update, I really have, but I've been super busy trying to get a job... and my internet is crap . You can expect an update from me sometime today though. Those girls of yours are truly turning into monsters! I'm loving the massive development. Might have to get me some of that bulking solution! Mine seemed to have slowed a bit after the nute burn issue, but I was expecting that


----------



## dirk d (May 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No, but I've heard of that. I acquired these as small cuttings that I revegged. A lot of people say "GHOST CUT," but I'm not altogther sure how true these claims are.
> 
> Have you tried the Greenthumb?


i havnt tried the greenthumbs ghost cut but it is on my short list. just got some CC Tahoe OG so once i get them sexed and into flower will probably get the ghost by greenthumb. i'm ammasing a large amount of seed strains so i got to start germing all of them lol. its quite addicting!!


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> I've tried to update, I really have, but I've been super busy trying to get a job... and my internet is crap . You can expect an update from me sometime today though. Those girls of yours are truly turning into monsters! I'm loving the massive development. Might have to get me some of that bulking solution! Mine seemed to have slowed a bit after the nute burn issue, but I was expecting that


My best thoughts and wishes for your grow and your job search.

Watching a grow go picture perfectly is great, but there is something to be said for a problem occuring, getting overcome, and the plants recovering. There's a great satisfaction in that too.


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i havnt tried the greenthumbs ghost cut but it is on my short list. just got some CC Tahoe OG so once i get them sexed and into flower will probably get the ghost by greenthumb. i'm ammasing a large amount of seed strains so i got to start germing all of them lol. its quite addicting!!


Oh, is that Tahoe OG a seed? I have mixed feelings about seeds calling themselves "OG Kush." A seed generally means that something had to be crossed with the OG pheno to produce the seeds. I, personally, don't grow from seeds, but know people who do. I've heard reports of 'OG seeds,' and watched others grow it. One of my colleagues grew a Privada something or other and the plants ended up looking A LOT like some kind of Chem Dawg crossed with something that gave it a real spicy smell. It was great smoke, but to market something like that as OG Kush is dishonest in my opinion.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Watching a grow go picture perfectly is great, but there is something to be said for a problem occuring, getting overcome, and the plants recovering. There's a great satisfaction in that too.


Our AFG-S was almost toast 5 months ago. It was nice to watch it grow back out and up. Snickerdoodle was so sad when I cut all the dead growth on her. 

Now she's the best producer! crazy.


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Our AFG-S was almost toast 5 months ago. It was nice to watch it grow back out and up. Snickerdoodle was so sad when I cut all the dead growth on her.
> 
> Now she's the best producer! crazy.


Right, right. It's that kind of thing I like the most. Over the years, I've enjoyed watching people's grows here on RIU... Especially those where disaster is averted and a great grow results.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> My best thoughts and wishes for your grow and your job search.
> 
> Watching a grow go picture perfectly is great, but there is something to be said for a problem occuring, getting overcome, and the plants recovering. There's a great satisfaction in that too.


Thanks! I already got the offer, just have to pass my piss test now... 

been a rough couple of days if you know what I mean


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Thanks! I already got the offer, just have to pass my piss test now...
> 
> been a rough couple of days if you know what I mean


Congrats on the offer, but bummer on the urine test. BEST of luck on that. 

Funny story: Only once in my life did I apply for a job that required a piss test. I remember I had my friend's urine in one of those compact crest toothpaste bottles strapped to my leg. Before actually entering the clinic, I put said crest bottle full of friend's urine on the hot, hot dash of my car, took a stroll, had a sandwich, and came back to some hot urine. I passed with flying colors, handing back the attendant a very warm cup of yellow. The job was a joke, though, and I quit after a week thinking, 'gosh, I went through that for this?'


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

I took a look at the Cali-Connection and Dr. Greenthumb sites. 

About Cali-Connection... Cali-Connection in the United Kingdom? From where I'm sitting, the real Cali-Connection is in California. Don't you think if they ever finally develop a true OG Kush seed, it's gonna happen right here in California? I've never heard of it. I noticed the guy brags about his OG male plant that he has crossed all these killer OG pheno's to with photos of legit OG bud that he got from somewhere. I don't buy it.

Dr. Greenthumb, same thing. Here is the sales entry word for word from the site regarding the so-called "OG KUSH" seeds (accompanied by a photo of a killer OG plant that he got from somewhere):
*" On Sale " OG Kush*- Original Ghost Cut
_Product Code- _*OGF **(Feminized) &#9792;*
*[S1 Original Clone NOT a cross]*

Huh? How can an original Clone NOT a cross be a seed? Another OG Kush 'expert' this time in Canada?
My advice? Don't waste your money on these criminally over-priced seeds. There is no way they can be real OG Kush. They're just using the name to generate sales, hoping word of mouth won't come back and bite them on the ass. And some shady company in jolly old England using my home state in their very name! Have they no shame?

If you really, really want to grow true OG, do the research and find a reputable shop for clones. Growing from seed is fine, and I'm sure all the other strains are great for this kind of growing, but NOT OG Kush. All these OG Kush seeds have the stink of bogus. I mean, really, I live in freakin' California and it's not always easy for ME to find a legit pheno worth growing. How the hell is some guy in the UK or Canada gonna have the real shit I need?

EDIT: Oh, and I like how Dr. Greenthumb not only has OG seeds, but they're feminized as well? Too good to be true. Feminizing requires even more genetic manipulation techniques, giving more room for weird genetic activity, taking it further away from the original OG mother, if the mother was even a real OG to begin with.


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 24, 2011)

Looking great! That skyscraper is gonna get away from you! Might even super-crop itself overnight


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Looking great! That skyscraper is gonna get away from you! Might even super-crop itself overnight


Peace to you, brother. They're still drinking like no tomorrow. I'll have to drop in your journal in a moment... Been a little bizzy. I'll comment you up in a moment (I just can't seem to shut up lol).


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2011)

Just some flash off shots to show the shadows these massive colas are casting. I just injected 10ml of concentrate and they're not budging from 1260ppm. I'm gonna check on 'em in a few minutes before hitting them with another 10ml, but the ppm reading usually rises faster than that when I inject because I have massive circulation.





It's time for me to stop boasting about the smell because now it is just this thing that I have accepted as part of my life.





EDIT: Okay, just got back. It rose to 1290ppm. I think I'll leave it there. I'm targeting 1300ppm roughly for this week.
EDIT2: Don't call the Liquid Koolbloom police on me, but I made my concentrate even more koolbloom-centric by injecting another 10ml. Take that, girls! Take it, I SAID!


----------



## kevin murphy (May 25, 2011)

fuckin nice pics them ald.bet u cant wait for harvest love some of mine to be like that...


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 25, 2011)

So. Do you think your magic juice might have an affect on our soil grow? We've been adding molasses every few waterings, but I'm wondering if there might be more that we can do to bulk our buds (other then HID lighting)

Other then that, looking very nice.


----------



## dirk d (May 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, is that Tahoe OG a seed? I have mixed feelings about seeds calling themselves "OG Kush." A seed generally means that something had to be crossed with the OG pheno to produce the seeds. I, personally, don't grow from seeds, but know people who do. I've heard reports of 'OG seeds,' and watched others grow it. One of my colleagues grew a Privada something or other and the plants ended up looking A LOT like some kind of Chem Dawg crossed with something that gave it a real spicy smell. It was great smoke, but to market something like that as OG Kush is dishonest in my opinion.


well my buddy grew out the Tahoe OG from Cali Connect and said it was his favorite strain and hes an excellent grower. Im still new to growing and smoking verified strains. always just smoked whatever i could get my hands on. im pretty close to cali am going to take a trip down end of june. pretty close to moving down to so cal so we'll see. In the meantime im just trying to test as many flavors as i can and find something i really love. 

Also im growing out the Reserva Privada OG Kush right now have her 3 weeks in flower. so far my favorite strain has been the Reserva Privada Kandy Kush but we'll see with my new batchs coming if that will stay that way.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

dirk d said:


> well my buddy grew out the Tahoe OG from Cali Connect and said it was his favorite strain and hes an excellent grower. Im still new to growing and smoking verified strains. always just smoked whatever i could get my hands on. im pretty close to cali am going to take a trip down end of june. pretty close to moving down to so cal so we'll see. In the meantime im just trying to test as many flavors as i can and find something i really love.
> 
> Also im growing out the Reserva Privada OG Kush right now have her 3 weeks in flower. so far my favorite strain has been the Reserva Privada Kandy Kush but we'll see with my new batchs coming if that will stay that way.


Hey, dude. I'm not saying that stuff isn't good. That Privada OG kush got me and my buddies high as fuck. I'm just not sure I, personally, would think of it as real OG Kush, cuz it's not. 

I get the feeling those guys like Privada and Cali-connect are doing most of their sales OUTSIDE of California. Say for example a person is really happy with the Cali-connect Tahoe OG Kush, that person wouldn't be as happy if he walked down to the corner and compared it to the Tahoe at a good dispensary. People outside of Cali can't do that.

Again, for the most part I'm sure all those seeds grow potent weed, but to say your strain is something that it isn't to drive sales? We have enough dishonesty in this world... AND THOSE PRICES?

Edit:
Move to SoCal if you can. I was born and raised in Los Angeles, but as I said in one of my prior posts, I finally feel like I'm home. The cannabis culture is really, really developed here now. It's getting to the point where we're rivalling Amsterdam for being associated with weed... AND we have the greatest strain known to marijuana-kind... I would trade any of that Amsterdam coffee shop shit for a Bomb OG any day of the week.

I wonder how many dispensaries outside of SoCal carry Chronic Tonic, Cannabis infused lemonade and fruit punch? The stuff is fucking amazing. It tastes like Hawaiian punch and gets you super fucking high.

And the women, oh my lord the women of SoCal... I live in an area where it's very common to see beautiful women in tights walking their poodles.

Find a job here, do what you have to do, but just get down here for God's sake! Lol!


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 25, 2011)

Still looking great. I love it when the fan leaves have that slight "cupping" toward's the light. It's indicative of a healthy, lush plant that only wants more. Good luck with your ppm levels. What a pain.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> So. Do you think your magic juice might have an affect on our soil grow? We've been adding molasses every few waterings, but I'm wondering if there might be more that we can do to bulk our buds (other then HID lighting)
> 
> Other then that, looking very nice.


When it comes to soil, I know that it's dark brown and you shouldn't get it too wet or let it dry too much. That's all I know. I would ask an experienced soil grower who has used GH products... I'm sure there's no shortage of them here. 

I absolutely do not want to give advice on something I know little to nothing about... and possibly screw you up.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Still looking great. I love it when the fan leaves have that slight "cupping" toward's the light. It's indicative of a healthy, lush plant that only wants more. Good luck with your ppm levels. What a pain.


Aw, you're just being polite. I know I have ugly-ass leaves. Lol!


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin nice pics them ald.bet u cant wait for harvest love some of mine to be like that...


It's funny, no matter how many times you grow, harvest day always seems like a distant dream...UNTIL of course harvest day comes without realizing that it has come. I have a love/hate thing when it comes to harvest. My old roommate was a 420 person and she used to help me... She had a fine hand at trimming, too.... But she moved out of town, so I've been harvesting by myself these days. NOT FUN. Once I trimmed bud for 16 hours straight. My fingers were covered in goo, my hands and my back were killing me... I almost died that time.

the trouble is, I can't ask just anyone to help, because it takes skill to trim well and not everyone understands how to do it properly.

EDIT: But my favorite time of harvest is when you're done, of course. It's finally time to get that brown ball of goo you've been collecting off your scissors and smoke that shit! Lol.


----------



## dirk d (May 25, 2011)

Jin your getting me all excited!! i love half naked women walking their dogs, cats, boyfriends, i dont care what they're walking as long as they are half naked. im getting my tickets in another week so i'll be there end of june. hopefully i can just stay their but im really about 4 months from finishing everything i have here. maybe i'll check out some dispensaries down there see whats on the menu. So Cal has been calling my name for at least 10 years now!!


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

dirk d said:


> Jin your getting me all excited!! i love half naked women walking their dogs, cats, boyfriends, i dont care what they're walking as long as they are half naked. im getting my tickets in another week so i'll be there end of july. hopefully i can just stay their but im really about 4 months from finishing everything i have here. maybe i'll check out some dispensaries down there see whats on the menu. So Cal has been calling my name for at least 10 years now!!


Dude, that's funny as hell. Why are stoners so funny?

Yeah, Socal wants you too.


----------



## mrcartoon (May 25, 2011)

Just cruised your grow and loved you bud porn pics! Made my night! 

+rep to you!


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

mrcartoon said:


> Just cruised your grow and loved you bud porn pics! Made my night!
> 
> +rep to you!


Hey, hey! It's Mr. Cartoon! How ya doin', buddy? Thanks for the compliment. I'm glad I could be of service.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

Hey! Snickerdoodle! I burned my leaves too! 















I think I'm getting high just looking at these monster girls. The label on the pot says that the nugs bulk up late and that patient growers will be rewarded. I haven't been doing much waiting around, and I'm impatient as all get out, and they still seem to be bulking fast and early, not late.


----------



## dirk d (May 25, 2011)

wow man everytime i see one of your updates im blown away. lol. f***. i got to spend more time in cali for sure!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 25, 2011)

I think your beating me now! Looking great! I will compare my Day 35 tomorrow with your Day 35. I just started flowering my $100 OG Kush today, and ordered another 500 watt Blackstar to finish off my grow. Also got a bigger tent (4xx4x6.5), so hopefully I can beat you that grow! lol


----------



## sleezy1 (May 25, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow man everytime i see one of your updates im blown away. lol. f***. i got to spend more time in cali for sure!


Thats how we Cali OGs do it out hurr!


----------



## dirk d (May 25, 2011)

ya you Cali OG's got a head start but watch out for the Oregonian Og's we learn real fast.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

Best thoughts and wishes to you. If I were the prayin' kind, I'd surely do it for you.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow man everytime i see one of your updates im blown away. lol. f***. i got to spend more time in cali for sure!


This is how we roll in Cali, G.
Is that your bike in your profile picture? If so, get on that thing like Easy Fucking Rider and cruise down to the southern coast. Even if it's just for a visit. Sun, surf, beautiful bikinis (even in the dead of winter) and Chronic Tonic.

Peace!


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I think your beating me now! Looking great! I will compare my Day 35 tomorrow with your Day 35. I just started flowering my $100 OG Kush today, and ordered another 500 watt Blackstar to finish off my grow. Also got a bigger tent (4xx4x6.5), so hopefully I can beat you that grow! lol


Nice gear. I WANT you to beat me with that light so I can switch to it.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2011)

dirk d said:


> ya you Cali OG's got a head start but watch out for the Oregonian Og's we learn real fast.


Let the OG goodness spread to the four corners of the continental US. But transporting live clones across state lines might be tricky from both a legal and logistical standpoint. Lol.


----------



## mazand1982 (May 25, 2011)

lord whats the hottest your room gets?


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> lord whats the hottest your room gets?


Since I have such a big light in a such a tiny space (the guys at the hydro shop think I'm a lunatic), I need massive, and I mean MASSIVE air movement. I have a computer fan attached as the intake side of my light hood. The exhaust is running out the four inch ducting to the main exhaust fan which blows out of a large carbon filter mounted on the back of the unit. In addition (here's the lunatic part) I have a compact ac running behind the plants that you can't really see. It's mounted on steel brackets I installed as bracing shelf for the ac unit itself. Once I got it in just right (my engineer buddy and I spent hours and he injured his thumb), I sealed it with a thick weather stripping foam tape. All this to maintain a 75f median temperature in the mid canopy area. High canopy more like 80f median. 

When the weather is mild and cool like it is right now, the compressor of the ac doesn't even kick in and the fan alone keeps it at median 75f. My ambient room temperature outside the box is quite cool right now, and that's helping the whole system run a little easier and consume a little less power. That's why I consider this beast of a cabinet a 'growing engine.' When everything is running during light period, it vibrates pretty hard like a huge suction engine. That's why my grows go abnormally fast.

edit:
I realize not everyone has an engineer best friend to help him out with home projects, so I consider myself really lucky. Hey, I'm pretty good with my hands, but from functional theory to major assistance in execution of my design, I'm not afraid to admit that he helped A LOT. I can provide design specs for something that would be exactly like this (better since I learned how I made design mistakes). Of course I don't expect you to gut a steel cabinet like we did, but it can easily be made with plywood on a sturdy wood frame as a materials substitute and the functionality would be pretty much the same. Also, since I got it into my head to make this, I've seen the advent of grow tents. These tents also have gotten better over the years, and I'm thinking about getting one as a momma shack for perp harvest.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 26, 2011)

4x4 growtent and 2 500 watt blackstars is all you need. Quiet and cool.


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> 4x4 growtent and 2 500 watt blackstars is all you need. Quiet and cool.


How much do they go for apiece?


----------



## kevin murphy (May 26, 2011)

biggggggg reeeepppppppppp lad them plants are sweet as a mother fuckkkaaa


lordjin said:


> Hey! Snickerdoodle! I burned my leaves too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirk d (May 26, 2011)

hey jin, i just got myself a 5 x 5 secret jardin for my veg room. just got my perpetual harvest going 1 rack every 3 weeks. if you got the space i wouldnt go with the 4 x 4 only because that additional 9 sq ft really gives you that "extra" move around area. i got my for $270 brand new and its freakin sweet!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 26, 2011)

Wow! Those girls are looking great! The rate at which those two are bulking is pretty impressive! 

My update is coming.... I swear! I've got photos uploading, was too tired last night to function let alone make sense of my words enough to post.  Been super busy lately. Glad to finally have a day of chill


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> hey jin, i just got myself a 5 x 5 secret jardin for my veg room. just got my perpetual harvest going 1 rack every 3 weeks. if you got the space i wouldnt go with the 4 x 4 only because that additional 9 sq ft really gives you that "extra" move around area. i got my for $270 brand new and its freakin sweet!


Thanks. I know what you're saying. Move around space is def something I have my eye on.


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Wow! Those girls are looking great! The rate at which those two are bulking is pretty impressive!
> 
> My update is coming.... I swear! I've got photos uploading, was too tired last night to function let alone make sense of my words enough to post.  Been super busy lately. Glad to finally have a day of chill


Thank you, sweetie. Don't even sweat it. You'll get your pix up when you can. The REAL world is more important after all. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> biggggggg reeeepppppppppp lad them plants are sweet as a mother fuckkkaaa


 
Much love, Mr. Murphy!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> 4x4 growtent and 2 500 watt blackstars is all you need. Quiet and cool.


$550 a piece delivered! I got a partial sponsorship from lighthouse so I got a major discount


----------



## daveroller (May 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's getting Ugly in there. Getting bigger. Hairs continuing to dry. Smoke 'em if yo got 'em.
> edit: I've clicked around and I think mine is the only true daily journal with photo updates. Get on it stoners! I've been looking at your last update for days now. My shit's gonna be done by the time you get your next update up.


Hey, I'm not even a stoner and I can't keep up with your daily updates! LOL! Love your journal and your advice, jin. Great stuff that you added in the past few days. Keep it comin'. I just added a few days' worth in my journal last night.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thank you, sweetie. Don't even sweat it. You'll get your pix up when you can. The REAL world is more important after all. Lol.


Fuck the real world!  Taking care of my girls is my top priority! .... okay maybe not my TOP but you get what I mean!


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I hate my fuckin' job. Sorry, bad day at work. I'm not gonna let that stop me from updating, though. The deepest, heart-felt thank you to all of you watching. Peace to you and yours and happy growing.


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Fuck the real world!  Taking care of my girls is my top priority! .... okay maybe not my TOP but you get what I mean!


Fuck the real world is right. WHAT WAS I THINKING? This IS the real world. LOL!


----------



## wanabe (May 26, 2011)

im sub looks good


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey, I'm not even a stoner and I can't keep up with your daily updates! LOL! Love your journal and your advice, jin. Great stuff that you added in the past few days. Keep it comin'. I just added a few days' worth in my journal last night.


Thanks, yo. I'm going to your journal after I eat something. Starved...


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 26, 2011)

In response to picture #4... Is that a rocket in your garden or are you happy to see me?

Houston we have liftoff!


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> In response to picture #4... Is that a rocket in your garden or are you happy to see me?
> 
> Houston we have liftoff!


They are rather rocket like, huh?


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

The lower colas are still giving off a very lemony smell, but the upper towers right under the light are starting to give off that characteristic OG 'fuel' smell.

I've been tying and pruning tonight. When I came back in here to type this, the smell from my hand made my room smell like a dispensary.

Nice. Even if this isn't my biggest yield, I'm pretty certain the quality of this bud is going to outshine any of the OGs I've grown prior.

I can hardly wait to smoke this shit.....Erg..


----------



## mazand1982 (May 26, 2011)

lordjin, ur shit looks meaner than a wolverine...lol...talk about frosty, i like that, very good for day 35 of flower IMO, i just went into 12/12 yesterday with my little cabinet grow...cant wait to see more/final harvest!


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> lordjin, ur shit looks meaner than a wolverine...lol...talk about frosty, i like that, very good for day 35 of flower IMO, i just went into 12/12 yesterday with my little cabinet grow...cant wait to see more/final harvest!


Thanks, Chief. I'm going over to your journal now.


----------



## lordjin (May 27, 2011)

So just a massive block of big photos to showcase the progress. The hairs are drying rapidly and they're getting bulkier by the minute.





I've got it nailed down. It's definitely the massive volume of oxygen that is accelerating the plant's life cycle like this.





I'm going for the world record OG speed grow. I'm gonna beat that 10 weeks on the label.













































Okay, now scroll back up and see if you can tell where I burned my leaves. This has become a pretty familiar routine for me. The buds always bulk top down. When even the little scraggly buds at the bottom have swelled and triched up, it's getting done. Not quite there yet, but almost. So for those of you who want to cut down on your wait time, what do you do? That's correct. You pound your roots with so much oxygen, it's almost more air than water.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 28, 2011)

It looks like the tips of the leaves more then anything else.

Looking mighty juicy


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> It looks like the tips of the leaves more then anything else.
> 
> Looking mighty juicy


Thanks.... Oh my poor leaves...lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

These here clippers by Fiskars are the best. I don't have a grinder because of it. These babies have indestructible blades that never lose their edge. They also have a laser sharp point perfectly shaped for reaching those pesky under leaves during bud trimming. The spring loaded action is essential for marathon trimming. Buy it. Your hands will thank you.

That's 707 Headband I'm smoking btw.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 28, 2011)

Diggin the auto-zoom


----------



## stelthy (May 28, 2011)

Hi dude, Just read through several pages and am enjoying the ride  *REP!* for DWC & Great results as always  - STELTHY


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, Just read through several pages and am enjoying the ride  *REP!* for DWC & Great results as always  - STELTHY


Thanks for reading, Pilgrim. I hope it turns out really obese so you all get a good show. And I think it will. Had to change one of the ties to an upward angle. She's getting heavy and more awesome to be sure.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Diggin the auto-zoom


You could probably try a hydro experiment for stuff costing less than 100 bucks at Walmart.


----------



## BluBerry (May 28, 2011)

*Looking fukkin awesome in here as always!! Gonna be a great harvest!!*


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking fukkin awesome in here as always!! Gonna be a great harvest!!*


Hey, there. Thanks much. I'm ashamed to admit I haven't been by your journal lately. Let me take a walk down to my dispensary. I'll check your latest when i get back.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

I've never seen this before so I thought I'd show it to you. The collective I go to for my OG smoke usually gives their premium OG's in clear glass jars. But the dude recommended something they had displayed away from all the other OG's on a higher shelf in a smaller jar. The nugs looked dense and evil, so I thought I'd try it. This is the first time I have seen that gold label and the light protective brown glass jar. Expensive as shit.


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 28, 2011)

Haha love those jars. A couple clubs around here do that for their private reserve. Here's some bomb Island Sweet Skunk. Mmmm


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha love those jars. A couple clubs around here do that for their private reserve. Here's some bomb Island Sweet Skunk. Mmmm


Bad-Ass, Dude. Looks like the top shelf shit alright.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've never seen this before so I thought I'd show it to you. The collective I go to for my OG smoke usually gives their premium OG's in clear glass jars. But the dude recommended something they had displayed away from all the other OG's on a higher shelf in a smaller jar. The nugs looked dense and evil, so I thought I'd try it. This is the first time I have seen that gold label and the light protective brown glass jar. Expensive as shit.


OMG. I just took a hit of Phenotype A. This is the best OG Kush I have ever tasted in my life. As soon as I stopped pulling on the bong and did that final 'inhale push' I could sense the refined, laser-sharp flavor that was coming with the exhale. I waited a few seconds and breathed out the most perfect, earthiest, flowery, heaviest white cloud ever. I can still taste it lingering in my throat as I type this. This is so good, I can only hope the shit I'm now growing is anywhere near this.

EDIT:
You don't understand what a huge event this is. I've smoked many, many a kick-arse OG. This Phenotype A has me soaring in the clouds right now as I type this. Ribbons of energy through my hands and behind my eyes at the back of my head. Amazing. Phenotype A. I'm gonna have to remember to ask about it next time. Wow.

EDIT 2:
Took another hit. The second hit tasted like straight up tongue-numbing anesthesia... very 'mediciney.' I am so incredibly high right now. This this the best weed I have ever smoked in my life. I'm fuckin' floored by this.


----------



## ChronicMayne (May 28, 2011)

delicious Looking


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> OMG. I just took a hit of Phenotype A. This is the best OG Kush I have ever tasted in my life. As soon as I stopped pulling on the bong and did that final 'inhale push' I could sense the refined, laser-sharp flavor that was coming with the exhale. I waited a few seconds and breathed out the most perfect, earthiest, flowery, heaviest white cloud ever. I can still taste it lingering in my throat as I type this. This is so good, I can only hope the shit I'm now growing is anywhere near this.
> 
> EDIT:
> You don't understand what a huge event this is. I've smoked many, many a kick-arse OG. This Phenotype A has me soaring in the clouds right now as I type this. Ribbons of energy through my hands and behind my eyes at the back of my head. Amazing. Phenotype A. I'm gonna have to remember to ask about it next time. Wow.


Haha, for sure. Where's the bud pic? I'm sure it's iced out. Had some Godfather a week or so ago that was super intense like that. Just got some Purple Cheese today that is really really smooth. Grown top notch.



Purple cheese. Mmmm... Smells like a berry cheesecake.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha, for sure. Where's the bud pic? I'm sure it's iced out. Had some Godfather a week or so ago that was super intense like that. Just got some Purple Cheese today that is really really smooth. Grown top notch.
> 
> View attachment 1622741View attachment 1622742View attachment 1622743
> 
> Purple cheese. Mmmm... Smells like a berry cheesecake.


Okay, this has officially become a cheap bud-adult-material-fest.

Damn, dude. That purple bud looks fucking AMAZING. I've noticed that purple smoke causes dreamy heady effects for me. Very nice indeed. Viva La Chiba.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 28, 2011)

nice grow fellow medi patient....
I want to try to grow diablo eventually .... looks like the kinda og i f's wit....
diablo is known for its cologne /perfume smell... and it being a very indica leaning og...
I think Fire og x another og ..i forget.... just saw the genetics not so long ago...
Let me know if your in the la area , pasadena , eagle rock , sfv... i stay closeby there.... i always seem to gift and trade cuts wen i have em..

and wow man sick job your set up is top notch..


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

So it's mysteriously, almost ominously labeled. It's one of the best I've tried hands down. Really impressed with this.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> nice grow fellow medi patient....
> I want to try to grow diablo eventually .... looks like the kinda og i f's wit....
> diablo is known for its cologne /perfume smell... and it being a very indica leaning og...
> I think Fire og x another og ..i forget.... just saw the genetics not so long ago...
> ...


Cheers! That does make sense if this Diablo thing has a Fire lineage... the structure and density of this Diablo has been very Fire-like. Which is great for me because Fire is one of the best IMO. You can't go wrong with Fire.

Yeah, I'm familiar with all those areas you mentioned. I'll check you out later if I can remember! Lol!


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

Weekly Calendar Girl Update.



































Did a lot of weak under-branch sacrificing tonight. I'm such a lazy bone-head. I prolly shoulda' done it sooner, but y'know how it is... Got a big pile of weak fluff wilting on my bookshelf now... Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> OMG. I just took a hit of Phenotype A. This is the best OG Kush I have ever tasted in my life. As soon as I stopped pulling on the bong and did that final 'inhale push' I could sense the refined, laser-sharp flavor that was coming with the exhale. I waited a few seconds and breathed out the most perfect, earthiest, flowery, heaviest white cloud ever. I can still taste it lingering in my throat as I type this. This is so good, I can only hope the shit I'm now growing is anywhere near this.
> 
> EDIT:
> You don't understand what a huge event this is. I've smoked many, many a kick-arse OG. This Phenotype A has me soaring in the clouds right now as I type this. Ribbons of energy through my hands and behind my eyes at the back of my head. Amazing. Phenotype A. I'm gonna have to remember to ask about it next time. Wow.
> ...


Invite me over to smoke that shit punk!


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Invite me over to smoke that shit punk!


Lol. I'm trying to offset it by smoking Blackberry Kush on the side. My brain might explode if I hit that Pheno A too much. I'm actually a little scared of it.


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2011)

A few macros. I've found that I don't really need one of those microscopes because the camera's macro setting pretty much tells me all I need to know. As you can see, it's still early, but they look milky rather than crystal clear already. In fact if you look carefully, you can see some that are just about ready to start turning brown. See if you can spot them.





The rate of hair drying, in addition to overall development, has been pretty astonishing.





This would have been a prime candidate for cloning and growing for many generations.





The buds are starting to take on the beginnings of that 'mature look.'










See if you can tell with the compressed resolution of this website where my trichs are in terms of maturity.





I'm going to keep putting up macro trich shots as the grow progresses... and maybe you guys can tell me when to harvest depending on your opinion of optimal trich coloration?





This bud below is one of my favorites. I swear, not to toot my own horn too much, but if I were to look up OG Kush in the dictionary, I would be satisfied with this picture.





This one below is the strongest of the lot. Remember, this branch started as one of the lowest nodes on plant one. The plant just decided to channel a ton of power to this point and it basically split off into two tree trunks down below. It's actually bigger than the plant's main cola, which is the other King King chubby on the opposite end.





And this one here belongs to plant two. I had to push aside a larger front cola to photograph it. Plant two was actually looking significantly stronger and bigger in veg. Funny how things change. It's def the other way around now.





And the rest are various angles again just to show their progression even from a few days ago if you care to skip back days and compare. Just open a new window and do a side by side with previous days. It's pretty interesting imo.




















I don't know. I think General Hydroponics should give me a little promotional kick back for this. Maybe a year's supply of free nutes? If there is anyone with GH out there looking at this, or knows someone from GH...PM me for info. Lol.


----------



## BluBerry (May 29, 2011)

*Nice macros. Those budz are starting to fatten up a bit more for sure.*


----------



## 323cheezy (May 29, 2011)

Ya Bee im in eagle rock i go mostly for cuts in sfv (progressive options)...
Seems like u came out with softball like buds... i always have a tuff time keeping the strech down on my ogs..
They sometime grow out the gate and cant support there own weight....
That seemed not to be a issue for u ..i can attribute this to three posible factors.... maybe one or two are true.....
1. Diablo being a very indicom dominant og .... grows similar to a abusive og... or kush xog hybrid...indica leaning in growth...
2. You flowered early in order to prevent strech....
3.Your conditions are better than most and have an extreme amount of lite....


Nonetheless .. Its looks og in formation(Fat pod like structures ...with minimal hairs) , even tho there wasnt much strech
It seems it clustered up so fast that it almost looks like it foxtailed....
Its probly some fire....
I noticed a couple pages back u post alot of pics of meds ... i do that sfrom time to time.... 
Ill tell u this tho ...Even tho its easy to buy dank meds at most places ....for under 50 ... youll never get that supper bomb that youll get from your own grows....
Nothing like chiefing the crowns off my own plants....
Personal grows can be way better than these huge comercial grows....
Looks like its gonna be a hot july...peace 

ps..like the centafolds....


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 29, 2011)

By color alone, I can tell these ladies still have a long way to go. Get ready for some serious swelling, soon  Great job using GH too. I know guys who will never grow with them because of the complicated 3-part system and the amount of salt-buildup that comes along with them. From this end, it looks as if you're using a slew of expensive food from the Humboldt/Advanced/FoxFarm's/Botanicaire nutrient lines. One thing I will recommended though, if you aren't using it, is the Advanced Nutrients Mother Earth Juice Super Tea. Yeah, long name, hahaha. But this stuff is the cleanest running organic base nutrient for hydroponic systems. It's as thin a coffee and smells like a super strong tea. Aside from that, it will mix part for part with whatever nutrients you are using, wont' clog lines or pumps, doesn't cause any slime/buildup, and will turn your plants into sweet-stinky-sugar factories. You definitely don't need to use it or even look in to it, but I highly recommend doing so. A guy like you running such a clean setup, water chiller and all, has few areas left to maximize potential. If you're using General Hydroponics and experiencing no problems, which is a commendable task in itself, I think you could work up to a better nutrient line and start pumping out the best nugs in a 50 mile radius


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> By color alone, I can tell these ladies still have a long way to go. Get ready for some serious swelling, soon  Great job using GH too. I know guys who will never grow with them because of the complicated 3-part system and the amount of salt-buildup that comes along with them. From this end, it looks as if you're using a slew of expensive food from the Humboldt/Advanced/FoxFarm's/Botanicaire nutrient lines. One thing I will recommended though, if you aren't using it, is the Advanced Nutrients Mother Earth Juice Super Tea. Yeah, long name, hahaha. But this stuff is the cleanest running organic base nutrient for hydroponic systems. It's as thin a coffee and smells like a super strong tea. Aside from that, it will mix part for part with whatever nutrients you are using, wont' clog lines or pumps, doesn't cause any slime/buildup, and will turn your plants into sweet-stinky-sugar factories. You definitely don't need to use it or even look in to it, but I highly recommend doing so. A guy like you running such a clean setup, water chiller and all, has few areas left to maximize potential. If you're using General Hydroponics and experiencing no problems, which is a commendable task in itself, I think you could work up to a better nutrient line and start pumping out the best nugs in a 50 mile radius


First, thanks.

I think of all the comments I've received, that was the one really that make me scratch my chin. In all honesty, I'm ready to try something different. Advanced Nutrients Mother Earth Juice Super Tea, huh? That is a mouthful. I wouldn't mind something thin and resistant to salt buildup to tell all truth. Is that what you use?

About GH, I'd say the stuff is good, but in the beginning stages, when you don't have any roots in the water absorbing it, it can cause problems just swimming in there by itself. I was thinking about researching a nute brand shift, and Advanced is def on my short list. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Ya Bee im in eagle rock i go mostly for cuts in sfv (progressive options)...
> Seems like u came out with softball like buds... i always have a tuff time keeping the strech down on my ogs..
> They sometime grow out the gate and cant support there own weight....
> That seemed not to be a issue for u ..i can attribute this to three posible factors.... maybe one or two are true.....
> ...


Hey, that it is some interesting OG commentary. It sounds like you've had some experience with this.

I think I need to respond to your comment about personal grow vs. commercially grown bought at a dispensary. You're totally right of course. I smoked some more of the Pheno A I bought yesterday and it's great, but that should not take away from the quality of my personal micro grow over something grown in a giant dungeon or outside.

Yeah, the shortness is helping a lot. That's exactly what I was looking for (still stinging from my last grow) and the dude manager at the shop didn't steer me wrong. When I saw Diablo, I was pretty much gonna grow it no matter what, though.

There's so much light concentrated in my box that heat stress is manageable in good conditions, but never completely unavoidable. I don't see any true fox-tailing, yet, and I don't think I will since vertical movement has stopped completely long ago. They are genetically programmed to stop stretch completely... it's amazing. Some lesser pheno's I've grown will continue to grow vertically ever so slightly even as the buds thicken. Not these. They just stopped vertical like a machine and started bulking buds. Immense strain. I recommend highly.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Nice macros. Those budz are starting to fatten up a bit more for sure.*


Thanks for noticing. I can see a difference every day fo sho. To the naked I... I mean eye it's more dramatic as you know. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but we'll see just how big they get.


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> First, thanks.
> 
> I think of all the comments I've received, that was the one really that make me scratch my chin. In all honesty, I'm ready to try something different. Advanced Nutrients Mother Earth Juice Super Tea, huh? That is a mouthful. I wouldn't mind something thin and resistant to salt buildup to tell all truth. Is that what you use?
> 
> About GH, I'd say the stuff is good, but in the beginning stages, when you don't have any roots in the water absorbing it, it can cause problems just swimming in there by itself. I was thinking about researching a nute brand shift, and Advanced is def on my short list. Thanks for the suggestion.


Earth Juice is GREAT. I use that, in conjunction with Botanicare's Commercial Nutrient System. Their nutrient line is really milky and creamy, instead of sea-through and salty. It's very cheap and works awesome as a base nutrient complex. Instead of mixing the three at different amounts for each stage of growth, you just use one of the systems. Grow for veg, Bloom for early flower, and Ripe from mid flower until flush. Everything is synthetic and super super easy on the plants. They can't seem to get enough. Incorporating organics in to hydroponics is a bit of a hassle and tends to cause problems for a lot of people. This can be due to cheap and or unsuitable organic nutrients being introduced to your system. Mother Earth has been designed specifically to combat all the headaches that can come with organic hydro: Gunk and Slime, Bacteria Cultures, Clogged pump lines, etc. It can be used as a standalone food system but your plant can definitely take a lot more than that. Mother Earth is a fairly easy/soft nutrient system and your plants will LOVE you for feeding them it, but they'll love you even more when used in conjunction with a synthetic and more complete nutrient system such as Botanicare's CNS-17. There are plenty other additives to maximize growth and nutrient uptake but you really don't need them. You definitely have things dailed down fairly well, and all those other additives like Sweeteners and Bud Swellers are icing on the cake ASSUMING that your plants are already getting absolutely everything they want. Here's a few shots of my nutrient cabinets:


I'm not trying to spend your money for you by any means, and I definitely don't think you're doing wrong. As I said before, I wouldn't have even known you were using General Hydroponics until you said something. They definitely have been around for a while, and make a solid product, but I don't think many people will argue with me when I say that there have been some GREAT new products out there that are a hydroponic grower's dream. GH will always be around and will always do the job. Advanced Nutrients was made specifically for Marijuana, even if it isn't completely marketed that way (It kinda is, though ) - Humboldt and Fox Farm's are the Real McCoy when it comes to additives. Their products work fantastic when used in moderation. Botanicare, like I said, is the business. Their stuff is well priced, milky smooth, super clean running, sweet smelling, and will give you nothing but humongous healthy plants 

Here's a few links for ya:
http://botanicare.net/fertilizers/cns17
http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/mother_earth_super_tea/mother_earth_super_tea_product_information.php

Keep up the good work bro! That's some top shelf nug. Wish I could smoke some  NorCal is flooded with so much run-of-the-mill OG's right now.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Earth Juice is GREAT. I use that, in conjunction with Botanicare's Commercial Nutrient System. Their nutrient line is really milky and creamy, instead of sea-through and salty. It's very cheap and works awesome as a base nutrient complex. Instead of mixing the three at different amounts for each stage of growth, you just use one of the systems. Grow for veg, Bloom for early flower, and Ripe from mid flower until flush. Everything is synthetic and super super easy on the plants. They can't seem to get enough. Incorporating organics in to hydroponics is a bit of a hassle and tends to cause problems for a lot of people. This can be due to cheap and or unsuitable organic nutrients being introduced to your system. Mother Earth has been designed specifically to combat all the headaches that can come with organic hydro: Gunk and Slime, Bacteria Cultures, Clogged pump lines, etc. It can be used as a standalone food system but your plant can definitely take a lot more than that. Mother Earth is a fairly easy/soft nutrient system and your plants will LOVE you for feeding them it, but they'll love you even more when used in conjunction with a synthetic and more complete nutrient system such as Botanicare's CNS-17. There are plenty other additives to maximize growth and nutrient uptake but you really don't need them. You definitely have things dailed down fairly well, and all those other additives like Sweeteners and Bud Swellers are icing on the cake ASSUMING that your plants are already getting absolutely everything they want. Here's a few shots of my nutrient cabinets:
> View attachment 1623687View attachment 1623689
> 
> I'm not trying to spend your money for you by any means, and I definitely don't think you're doing wrong. As I said before, I wouldn't have even known you were using General Hydroponics until you said something. They definitely have been around for a while, and make a solid product, but I don't think many people will argue with me when I say that there have been some GREAT new products out there that are a hydroponic grower's dream. GH will always be around and will always do the job. Advanced Nutrients was made specifically for Marijuana, even if it isn't completely marketed that way (It kinda is, though ) - Humboldt and Fox Farm's are the Real McCoy when it comes to additives. Their products work fantastic when used in moderation. Botanicare, like I said, is the business. Their stuff is well priced, milky smooth, super clean running, sweet smelling, and will give you nothing but humongous healthy plants
> ...


Great, great information. Much obliged. You've sold me. I'm switching for my next grow to the Advanced. Who knows how my plants would look right now if I had been using that stuff since veg?


----------



## Tcm04 (May 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Great, great information. Much obliged. You've sold me. I'm switching for my next grow to the Advanced. Who knows how my plants would look right now if I had been using that stuff since veg?


Gatorade bottle sized nugs sand blasted with powdered sugar?


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

Tcm04 said:


> Gatorade bottle sized nugs sand blasted with powdered sugar?


Well it's kinda late in the grow to switch now, but I'm shooting for something not too far from gator-sized.


----------



## Tcm04 (May 29, 2011)

Haha, you're right on that one. Keep em jammin.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

Staying true to the daily photo update. Here they are today. I changed the water and now they're getting almost pure sugar. This is the week to really watch out for. Again, I don't want to congratulate myself too much, but I think that above photo has impact. Now I'm wondering if I should call the people at High Times. I am a photographer after all. Rep Cali! Woo hoo!





They're already pretty huge and I haven't hit the 40 day mark yet. I have high hopes for this yield. Keeping Liquid Koolbloom bottles crossed.



































And one last one for the night. Stay tuned, Kiddies.





Final note: I mean it is about growing BUD after all? Not tons and tons of leaves and stems? This is genetically a very intelligent plant. The smartest I've seen.
Final Final note: Attention "OG Kush Seed" growers: Your plants are beautiful, but when they flower, you'll notice they just don't quite look like this.


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 29, 2011)

You should snap a couple night shots when the lights go out. I'm sure they look super frosty without that HPS on em.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> You should snap a couple night shots when the lights go out. I'm sure they look super frosty without that HPS on em.


I'm afraid I can't do that. The lights turn off at 5am. Ha ha!


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 29, 2011)

Whenever's clever


----------



## sudynim (May 29, 2011)

love the system man.....i need some help though. im new to the forum and noones answering my posts, i have some HUGE sativas that need support but i dont know how to go about it. is it too late to scrog(10 days into flower) id appriciate any help. plz check out my thread too


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

It's rare that I go back to the same OG more than once. Have you ever wondered what the best marijuana in the world looks like? Wonder no longer. You would not believe how 70's music sounds on this shit.





It's more than just the bolts of energy you get... a few hours after smoking the Pheno A, you just stop and realize how incredibly high you still are. The level of euphoria, that indescribable happy feeling, is amazing with this stuff. I really feel good right now. I wish we could all get together in a room and smoke this. It would be a love-fest. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Whenever's clever


You sly devil. I would want to snap photos right when lights go off only... I'm a stickler that way... And 5am time is sleepy time. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2011)

sudynim said:


> love the system man.....i need some help though. im new to the forum and noones answering my posts, i have some HUGE sativas that need support but i dont know how to go about it. is it too late to scrog(10 days into flower) id appriciate any help. plz check out my thread too


Get those sativas under control! I replied to your thread.


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You sly devil. I would want to snap photos right when lights go off only... I'm a stickler that way... And 5am time is sleepy time. Lol.


 Oh I hear ya there. Right before the lights come on or go off only.


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Oh I hear ya there. Right before the lights come on or go off only.


The regular light photos will have to wait for harvest morning. They look the sickest when they're done anyway.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 30, 2011)

nice couple of nuggets there lol...


lordjin said:


> It's rare that I go back to the same OG more than once. Have you ever wondered what the best marijuana in the world looks like? Wonder no longer. You would not believe how 70's music sounds on this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice couple of nuggets there lol...


There isn't anything terribly extraordinary about their appearance. They pretty much look just like any other solid OG. But it's when you cut or grind these nugs that you see (smell) the difference. And when you take that first hit, the incredibly precise flavor immediately let's you know why it's so darned expensive.


----------



## RioAbajoRio (May 30, 2011)

Okay, heres a few boring questions for you! I am interested in the overall height of your 'duel' system and also what height have the plants achieved? Also, would there be any benefit in a deeper reservoir for additional root growth either above or below nutrient level?


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

RioAbajoRio said:


> Okay, heres a few boring questions for you! I am interested in the overall height of your 'duel' system and also what height have the plants achieved? Also, would there be any benefit in a deeper reservoir for additional root growth either above or below nutrient level?


At least you're not asking me what I do for a living... Now THAT would be boring...Lol!
The overall height of my cab is like somewhere between 72"-74", I forget exactly, but you get the idea. The tallest cola is about 35"-37" inches from surface of tub (an estimate based upon an earlier measurement, but they haven't stretched much or at all since, so it's pretty accurate). 

The deeper reservoir question. What makes your line of questioning far from boring is that very, very excellent question. I chose a deeper reservoir for that exact reason. I knew I wanted to create that 'hanging garden' feel with much roots exposed to air (the sprayer system needs lots of room to spray around as well), so I chose a very deep tub that would allow for a good amount of water in the bottom of the res, but still lots of free air space for root hang which is intended to be nourished by fluid sprayers mounted on pvc plumbing. This works out great for me because I just grow two large plants instead of more numerous smaller plants. Not that this kind of setup wouldn't be great for lots of smaller plants, but if you're gonna do that, I wouldn't grow them all in the same container like this, but in separate bubble buckets as many of the other fine hydro growers at RIU do.

But YES, that 'hanging garden' effect on the roots results in monstrous plant growth. Peace.


----------



## RioAbajoRio (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I wasnt sure I would get one given its my very first post!. I admit to being seduced by the initial training on the system to reduce overall height which allows the desired 'hanging garden' feel. If it provides a little more generous space for lights too that has to be a huge bonus! The hybrid is also a lot more forgiving in the case of powercuts etc. This definately floats my boat! Going to re read all posts for more specifics but may be back to pick your brains on system design...


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

RioAbajoRio said:


> Thanks for the response, I wasnt sure I would get one given its my very first post!. I admit to being seduced by the initial training on the system to reduce overall height which allows the desired 'hanging garden' feel. If it provides a little more generous space for lights too that has to be a huge bonus! The hybrid is also a lot more forgiving in the case of powercuts etc. This definately floats my boat! Going to re read all posts for more specifics but may be back to pick your brains on system design...


You're welcome. I don't judge posters by number of posts. Some of the most skilled growers don't post much, and some of the most unskilled newbs post a heck of a lot, giving them a higher user rank which really doesn't mean anything in terms of grow skill.


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

I think I got slightly better macros this time. This bud could easily waltz down the aisle at the Cannabis Cup.





Note the tiny quantities I've been acquiring at a time. The fact that it's a bit higher priced is offset nicely by its potency. Even a monster stoner like me needs just a little of this to get super baked. To give you an idea of the kind of guy I am, after a harvest, I have the tolerance of an adult Rhino. During 'in-between' periods, I have the tolerance of a juvenile rhino. So if it takes just one hit to get ME flying high, I would imagine this shit could be dangerous to a rookie toker.


----------



## sudynim (May 30, 2011)

hey dude thanks for the sub! rep+ for sure not many ppl seem interested. do u top them b4 u scrog them?


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

sudynim said:


> hey dude thanks for the sub! rep+ for sure not many ppl seem interested. do u top them b4 u scrog them?


If by topping you mean actually cutting tops off, no. I simply tie the main branch down hard while it's still small and let it grow lying down.

Also, I would suggest putting a link to your grow as your signature every time you post. That's probably part of the reason you're not getting as many views. You should even put one of your best pictures as a tiny thumbnail in your sig.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 30, 2011)

man u really luv pheno a huh???lol
Its all about the bottle ....without that bottle it would just be ....well .... one of a million pieces of dank laying around at a random colective...lol..jk...
Looks nice... I been chiefing some xxx og , madman og, legend og.... id reccomend those one.. my favorites at the momment....

Keep up the nice work bro ..... and come peep out my journal.....
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413528-california-dream-grow-skywalker-og-13.html
I have some supper high rez macro shots of my previous grow..peep


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> man u really luv pheno a huh???lol
> Its all about the bottle ....without that bottle it would just be ....well .... one of a million pieces of dank laying around at a random colective...lol..jk...
> Looks nice... I been chiefing some xxx og , madman og, legend og.... id reccomend those one.. my favorites at the momment....
> 
> ...


No, no... I know what you're thinking. I know exactly what you mean by those 'millions and millions of dank nugs laying around a collective.' This is different, and it's more than the fact that they already have them pre-measured on a little silver tray on top of the main counter... LOL. This stuff is evil. It's the kind of shit that makes you feel like you're having an adventure just walking down to the post office on the corner. LOL. And I smoke all those top shelf OG's all the time... a different kind every three days or so. This Pheno A (or this particular cut of it) is La Bamba.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 30, 2011)

I wonder what you could do with a few clones of THAT pheno. Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I wonder what you could do with a few clones of THAT pheno. Looks mighty tasty!



I'm alternating with Blackberry Kush right now. Just woke up from a nap and hit some of that. It's pretty awesome. The Blackberry and Pheno A are way better than peanut butter and jelly...

If I could ever get my hands on clones from the line this bud came from I would spare no expense in creating the ultimate generational harvest system.


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

Day 40. It just has a certain ring to it, doesn't it? Anyway, they're running at roughly 1100ppm on a very sugar-centric mix. The leaves don't look too happy about the lack of nitrogen, but you gotta do all you can to combat that grassy smell/taste.















Trichs still looking very immature. They have a ways to go, so I'm hoping for a significant increase in size. They show dramatic weight increase every three days if you skip back and compare.























































Well the pot label says "flowers bulk up late." It's getting late. I sure hope these flowers start bulking up pretty soon... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2011)

Okay, here's how they look straight on with the flash. I forgot to do that in the above block of photos. I think these are clearer for comparative purposes. Thanks again to all of you who have been watching and commenting. I feel I'm getting valuable insight into LED lighting and nutrient alternatives from a couple of you. I can hardly wait to post my next grow where I have implemented a nutrient change for sure... and perhaps a change to LED? I'm looking at you, Sleezy.

























I wasn't satisfied with the night's bulking, so I increased the ppm to 1150 with nute and calmag. I'm an extremist by nature...in fact I'm naked as I type this.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful buds. I can't imagine they could bulk up any more!

I'm fascinated of the idea of LED lighting as well. I'm wondering if anyone has done a side by side comparison with the spendy light panels and the $30 ones on ebay. I don't want to sound like a cheapskate, but until I'm not paying for meds, It's gonna be hard to make things happen, if you know what I mean. That, and I don't see the need in spending $600 on something that might not be worth all the hype if it's not necessary.



At least you're not shy about why guys have the internet


----------



## sudynim (May 31, 2011)

ur girls r lookin great man! thanks for the advice on the link but my roommate is the tech guy ill leave that for him to figure out. i just cage em up and tied town the tops. i posted some pics lemmie know what u think. i dont think ppl believe im a noob so they just skip over my shit.....sigh thanks for takin the time


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Beautiful buds. I can't imagine they could bulk up any more!
> 
> I'm fascinated of the idea of LED lighting as well. I'm wondering if anyone has done a side by side comparison with the spendy light panels and the $30 ones on ebay. I don't want to sound like a cheapskate, but until I'm not paying for meds, It's gonna be hard to make things happen, if you know what I mean. That, and I don't see the need in spending $600 on something that might not be worth all the hype if it's not necessary.
> 
> ...



Thanks again. Believe it or not, they still have quite a bit of bulking to do based on the indication of fresh to dry hair ratio at this point. When all the hairs have shriveled into brown, the buds should be much fatter and heavier, and the trichs more pronounced. The fresh hairs still outnumber the dry ones pretty significantly still.

Yeah, when I think I could probably get two thousand watt fixtures with ballasts for right around six hundred, I gotta know that the LED can produce. I realize it's difficult to expect LED's to do what my thousand watter trapped in 4x2 is doing, but who knows?

I'm feeling so great about this grow, I'm thinking of really doing something serious for my next project. Stay tuned!


----------



## ottermunky (May 31, 2011)

I'd say this is quite serious already! I can't wait to see what you consider serious! also interested in what results come with led I have heard mixed reports, Definetly wont be as effective as a 1000w but led has come a long way in a short time. I think the spectrum isnt as full. Not sure, dont know much about it lol


----------



## daveroller (May 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Great, great information. Much obliged. You've sold me. I'm switching for my next grow to the Advanced. Who knows how my plants would look right now if I had been using that stuff since veg?


If you do buy Advanced Nutrients, I would personally recommend getting it either from the company itself or from one of their authorized sellers. I got burned when I bought from a seller on Amazon.com that had the cheapest price. At least one of the bottles that I got from that seller had some bogus shit in it, not the Sensi-Grow that I paid for. And AN's guarantee only applies if you buy their product from an authorized dealer.


----------



## daveroller (May 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Day 40. It just has a certain ring to it, doesn't it? Anyway, they're running at roughly 1100ppm on a very sugar-centric mix. The leaves don't look too happy about the lack of nitrogen, but you gotta do all you can to combat that grassy smell/taste.
> 
> Well the pot label says "flowers bulk up late." It's getting late. I sure hope these flowers start bulking up pretty soon... Lol.


If I remember right, you wrote that Liquid KoolBloom contains a lot of sugar. Is that the source of sugar in your mix that you're talking about?


----------



## medicine21 (May 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, when I think I could probably get two thousand watt fixtures with ballasts for right around six hundred, I gotta know that the LED can produce. I realize it's difficult to expect LED's to do what my thousand watter trapped in 4x2 is doing, but who knows?
> 
> I'm feeling so great about this grow, I'm thinking of really doing something serious for my next project. Stay tuned!


Lordjin, first off - awesome buds and a great journal! I very much enjoy the (regular) updates and your style of delivering them, although I have been a silent observer thus far.

I struggle to see why you need to change anything with a setup that looks pretty dialed in. I don't think you should be changing nutes or lights or anything else for that matter. I can also understand the continuous strive for improvement/perfection and maybe just a change. You probably know just as well not to change too many things at once, in fact probably not more than ONE thing at a time. Sounds like you wanna play around with different nutes AND lights in the future. I'd pick ONE and go for it, if you really feel the urge.

As far as LED lights go, I have been researching them for the last 6 months intensively and have something of my own going on as well with LEDs. To save you countless hours of going through all the journals (completed and not) which I have done, I will tell you - they work. You CAN replace your HID with them. You CAN achieve a higher g/W with them. You CAN have frostier and denser nugs with them. But you WILL have to dial your space in again. Light height, canopy management, veg timing, temp, humidity - expect a learning curve.

If I had to make a SINGLE recommendation for your 2x4 area, after all my research I would suggest TWO GLH Spectra 290W. A single one of these covers a 3x3 area and draws about 300W of power. Normally, it would be a bit of a stretch to replace a 1000W HPS with 600W LED and expect the same results but since in your case you run the 1000W over a 2x4 you are not using it to it's full 4x4 potential anyway. I would guess 3 runs with these lights and you are matching if not exceeding your 1000W results with a higher quality product to boot.

I'll leave you with an amusing and hopefully accurate quote I saw on another forum (from a "mentor/moderator") which made me think of your training technique:

_The top shoot sends a message that says, "Get behind me and stay there." The plant obeys. Cut the top, the next two take over and deliver the same message. Bend the top over and ... something ... happens to the signal. Now the plant hears, "I've fallen and I can't get up!" Every stem is now convinced it's the boss and should be the largest bud on the plant._


----------



## dsmoke1 (May 31, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I struggle to see why you need to change anything with a setup that looks pretty dialed in. I don't think you should be changing nutes or lights or anything else for that matter. I can also understand the continuous strive for improvement/perfection and maybe just a change. You probably know just as well not to change too many things at once, in fact probably not more than ONE thing at a time. Sounds like you wanna play around with different nutes AND lights in the future. I'd pick ONE and go for it, if you really feel the urge.


I whole heartedly agree with you, for the most part. When I was in the military, I remember saying to people, all the time: "If it isn't broke, don't fix it". These words are true and effective in the grand scheme of things. I'm simply working my way in to the abstract here. Nutrients are a tricky thing to discuss, so let's start with a general statement.

From the outside, one may be inclined to say that there is no difference between nutrient systems, as anyone can do extremely well or extremely bad with any nutrient line. This has been seen time and time before. This post has all the right ingredients to perpetuate that idea. My only argument, is that there are too many variables to consider that a measurable truth. There are way too many things that need to be controlled with each individual grow to say that nutrients really won't do _anything_ to your final crop, and that switching them won't either. It really takes a desire to maximize your potential when talking about making changes to a system that is seemingly perfect already. Lordjin may not need to switch nutrient lines, but if I was some sort of grow-observer with a giant check-list of areas needing improvement, that may be one I would encourage him to investigate. The Lucas Formula has been around for a long time, and has done amazing things since then. For the small time, in-house grower, with one light, all the accoutrement, bells and whistles, I would say that there is definitely room to step up from the Lucas Formula food system. 

But, having said that. No one is saying anyone needs to step anything up. Lordjin's grow looks awesome, and there is no doubt in my mind that he will be smiling from ear to ear when he finally gets to enjoy what is looking to be some ridiculously awesome weed. I do see a lot of potential though. There's a difference between head-stash growers and commercial growers. I fall way, way, short of commercial. This gives me much more time to really, really perfect things. I could find the cheapest thing out and make it work, but that's what people do when they're growing 500 plants. That's great and all for growing product you want sell, because it really doesn't make a huge difference there. But when you're growing product that you do not want to sell, it makes a VERY big difference. My two cents. Sorry for ranting, a bit stoned, this early, I know, I know....


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

daveroller said:


> If you do buy Advanced Nutrients, I would personally recommend getting it either from the company itself or from one of their authorized sellers. I got burned when I bought from a seller on Amazon.com that had the cheapest price. At least one of the bottles that I got from that seller had some bogus shit in it, not the Sensi-Grow that I paid for. And AN's guarantee only applies if you buy their product from an authorized dealer.


I'll be sure to keep that in mind. My hydro shop is pretty legit and they carry Advanced's full line.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Lordjin, first off - awesome buds and a great journal! I very much enjoy the (regular) updates and your style of delivering them, although I have been a silent observer thus far.
> 
> I struggle to see why you need to change anything with a setup that looks pretty dialed in. I don't think you should be changing nutes or lights or anything else for that matter. I can also understand the continuous strive for improvement/perfection and maybe just a change. You probably know just as well not to change too many things at once, in fact probably not more than ONE thing at a time. Sounds like you wanna play around with different nutes AND lights in the future. I'd pick ONE and go for it, if you really feel the urge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 'sobering' input...Lol.

Well I'll say one thing, based on the tone of your suggestions, I can tell I'm not talking to a noob. Your suggestion about leaving everything as is has weight with me. Yeah, things pretty much kick ass for me the way I have it going now... I'll keep in mind the new learning curve you mention (something I need to be reminded of lest I get over-confident), and I agree it is best to take small steps when trying changes.

Thanks for watching. And it's great to finally hear from you!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I whole heartedly agree with you, for the most part. When I was in the military, I remember saying to people, all the time: "If it isn't broke, don't fix it". These words are true and effective in the grand scheme of things. I'm simply working my way in to the abstract here. Nutrients are a tricky thing to discuss, so let's start with a general statement.
> 
> From the outside, one may be inclined to say that there is no difference between nutrient systems, as anyone can do extremely well or extremely bad with any nutrient line. This has been seen time and time before. This post has all the right ingredients to perpetuate that idea. My only argument, is that there are too many variables to consider that a measurable truth. There are way too many things that need to be controlled with each individual grow to say that nutrients really won't do _anything_ to your final crop, and that switching them won't either. It really takes a desire to maximize your potential when talking about making changes to a system that is seemingly perfect already. Lordjin may not need to switch nutrient lines, but if I was some sort of grow-observer with a giant check-list of areas needing improvement, that may be one I would encourage him to investigate. The Lucas Formula has been around for a long time, and has done amazing things since then. For the small time, in-house grower, with one light, all the accoutrement, bells and whistles, I would say that there is definitely room to step up from the Lucas Formula food system.
> 
> But, having said that. No one is saying anyone needs to step anything up. Lordjin's grow looks awesome, and there is no doubt in my mind that he will be smiling from ear to ear when he finally gets to enjoy what is looking to be some ridiculously awesome weed. I do see a lot of potential though. There's a difference between head-stash growers and commercial growers. I fall way, way, short of commercial. This gives me much more time to really, really perfect things. I could find the cheapest thing out and make it work, but that's what people do when they're growing 500 plants. That's great and all for growing product you want sell, because it really doesn't make a huge difference there. But when you're growing product that you do not want to sell, it makes a VERY big difference. My two cents. Sorry for ranting, a bit stoned, this early, I know, I know....


"Sorry for ranting, a bit stoned, this early, I know, I know"
Lol. I'm the same way.

Great comment, bro. You coined my grow situation perfectly. I'll ease my way to a new nute (Advanced) and see where that takes me. I've never tried Advanced, so I do have more experience to gain. We learn something new with each grow, and that experience never goes anywhere. I love that.

Yeah, each grow and each grower is different. I think it's a matter of one's ability to maximize what a given nute brand has to offer in a given situation... And that's where the learning through observation comes in. 

I wanna get a 5x5 tent and expand my situation. I'm thinking of eventually changing the box I'm using right now to a mother house. With what I've learned through Hydro application, I can make a clone factory fairly easily. 

Also, intrigued by the information in your PM. I'm gonna check it out later tonight. Thanks much, bro.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

ottermunky said:


> I'd say this is quite serious already! I can't wait to see what you consider serious! also interested in what results come with led I have heard mixed reports, Definetly wont be as effective as a 1000w but led has come a long way in a short time. I think the spectrum isnt as full. Not sure, dont know much about it lol


 
I'm just in love with idea of low to no heat growing. I'll keep watching others who are using them for now.


----------



## medicine21 (May 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm just in love with idea of low to no heat growing. I'll keep watching others who are using them for now.


Make no mistake - LEDs DO make heat. It's not as much as HPS for sure and it's not directly beaming down on the plants, but they will bump the temps a few degrees depending on wattage. When I started with 130W LED for seedlings it did feel a bit counterproductive ADDING a 1500W heater to maintain temps. But once I added a dehumidifier and a CO2 burner, I needed cooling again.


----------



## ottermunky (May 31, 2011)

the heat thing is a bastard whatever you do really!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Make no mistake - LEDs DO make heat. It's not as much as HPS for sure and it's not directly beaming down on the plants, but they will bump the temps a few degrees depending on wattage. When I started with 130W LED for seedlings it did feel a bit counterproductive ADDING a 1500W heater to maintain temps. But once I added a dehumidifier and a CO2 burner, I needed cooling again.


Having worked with HID's and the massive heat exchange that comes with them, I think I would welcome the amount of heat the LED's produce by comparision. When I expand to a six plant tent, I will be using a 50lb tank and regulator system as opposed to the burner kind of CO2 dispersal.

For my future tent project, I plant to use 2 x 1000w in a 5x5 grow area with six plants in separate buckets. I'm really leaning towards sticking with HID, but am still an open book on LED's. I just need to see that one grow that convinces me fully.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

ottermunky said:


> the heat thing is a bastard whatever you do really!


 
I hear you. But when it comes to heat, I'm used to dealing with that bastard's evil cousin, who is three times the bastard.


----------



## dirk d (May 31, 2011)

from what my buddies tell me who have used LED lights they say its good for veg not for flower. and even in veg they use it as supplemental lighting. I think LED's are still a couple years away and by then who know how much farther HID lights will go.


----------



## GerryJarcia (May 31, 2011)

Check the RIU forums... https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1581400d1304381380-9-purple-kush-under-360-dunitgrowpk_magnumledmay2-011.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416863-9-purple-kush-under-360-a.html


----------



## medicine21 (May 31, 2011)

dirk d said:


> from what my buddies tell me who have used LED lights they say its good for veg not for flower. and even in veg they use it as supplemental lighting. I think LED's are still a couple years away and by then who know how much farther HID lights will go.


You're going by hearsay and old news with old lights. Technology moves quicker than you think. This is not the place for this topic however. This is: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/240615-led-users-unite.html


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

Just got home from work and got super high on Pheno A. I'll have pictures up later tonite.

Peace, all.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

daveroller said:


> If I remember right, you wrote that Liquid KoolBloom contains a lot of sugar. Is that the source of sugar in your mix that you're talking about?


Yessir. L. Koolbloom is all the sugar my babies (and your baby) need. It's true, sugar is fattening... for humans AND plants. Ha ha.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

dirk d said:


> from what my buddies tell me who have used LED lights they say its good for veg not for flower. and even in veg they use it as supplemental lighting. I think LED's are still a couple years away and by then who know how much farther HID lights will go.


Yeah, patnah. It's hard to beat that blazing hid. You know it's gonna work when you stare at the bulb for a split second and you see that glowing 'after image' when you close your eyes just like looking at the sun. I've heard traditional outdoor growers going on and on about how a light bulb can never beat the sun. True, but the plant indoors is subject to ideal conditions 24/7 and doesn't have to waste any energy protecting itself from harsh elements outside... And I'll put my indoor-grown bud against any outdoor grown bud any day of the week.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, here's how they look straight on with the flash. I forgot to do that in the above block of photos. I think these are clearer for comparative purposes. Thanks again to all of you who have been watching and commenting. I feel I'm getting valuable insight into LED lighting and nutrient alternatives from a couple of you. I can hardly wait to post my next grow where I have implemented a nutrient change for sure... and perhaps a change to LED? I'm looking at you, Sleezy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sexy Lordy lord! I just hit day 40 also, if you wanna compare. You have a much better camera though, im using my iphone 4


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

Thar she blows mateys! Yarrrrrgh!













































The scary (in a good way) thing? I'm starting to actually believe that pot label. I think what we've seen before this week has been 'pre-bulking.'


----------



## mazand1982 (May 31, 2011)

LORD, i think your plants looks absolutely spectacular, wow bro...BIG props and +rep....your cabinet is perfect


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Looking sexy Lordy lord! I just hit day 40 also, if you wanna compare. You have a much better camera though, im using my iphone 4


Believe it or not, this here camera is one of the very first digitals put out by Nikon decades ago. It's an oldie but a goody!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> LORD, i think your plants looks absolutely spectacular, wow bro...BIG props and +rep....your cabinet is perfect


Wow! Love the new Avatar! Rastafari!

edit:

Oh, and thanks, thanks for the great compliment. Duh? Extra good coming from an experienced grower.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my god I just took a big hit and coughed up medicine taste.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey, what can I say? I think it's high (very, very high) time I did a little random rambling. I mean, it is MY journal?

Well, I'm not going to go into the gory details, but I've been fighting with my roommate and the managers at my job. I feel incredibly high on this Pheno A OG, but I'm also feeling a little pensive about the uncertain future.

I wish you all the best. Not just in pot-growing, but in life. I really get the sense that you're all good souls and I DO believe the positive energy around here is actually making them grow better.

Is it time for a group hug? I don't know, man. It's this Pheno A talking. I really wish I could share it with you all. Kinda' like a weed Jesus? I make three grams of Pheno A into bucket-loads? Lol. Good night, Y'all. The future may be uncertain, but my updates aren't.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Swelling overnight! Bam! Good shit man, those things are gonna get fat. Starting to see some pistil coloration too. Woo! Stanky yet?

Coughing too  Just mixed a joint with Platinum Blackberry Kush and Jack Herer. Blackberry lemonade. Mmmmm.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Swelling overnight! Bam! Good shit man, those things are gonna get fat. Starting to see some pistil coloration too. Woo! Stanky yet?
> 
> Coughing too  Just mixed a joint with Platinum Blackberry Kush and Jack Herer. Blackberry lemonade. Mmmmm.


Oh yeah, let's talk about what we're smoking. Good idea! I took my last Pheno A hit about 25 minutes ago and I can't believe how high I still am. Dare I take another hit? Pushing the limits of human consumption, I AM MARIJUANA MAN. Lol.

Edit:
I'm so high, bro. I just picked up the bong, and put it back down. I'm gonna eat some chili.


----------



## daveroller (Jun 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, what can I say? I think it's high (very, very high) time I did a little random rambling. I mean, it is MY journal?
> 
> Well, I'm not going to go into the gory details, but I've been fighting with my roommate and the managers at my job. I feel incredibly high on this Pheno A OG, but I'm also feeling a little pensive about the uncertain future.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the ugly situation at work. I've been there a bunch of times throughout my working life, if that helps at all. Maybe you could make some pot brownies and bring them in for everyone to improve their attitudes.  But then again, assholes don't appreciate that kind of stuff and why waste good pot on them?

If worse comes to worst, you could make a living building grow rooms for people. If anyone just starting out saw your pictures from this grow, they'd pay a lot to have a room like yours. You could maybe even design & build big rooms for budding commercial growers... maybe even manage their grows for them.

I'm glad that you've decided to continue this journal no matter what, because you've helped me out tremendously.

Good luck, Jin. I hope things get better for ya.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh yeah, let's talk about what we're smoking. Good idea! I took my last Pheno A hit about 25 minutes ago and I can't believe how high I still am. Dare I take another hit? Pushing the limits of human consumption, I AM MARIJUANA MAN. Lol.
> 
> Edit:
> I'm so high, bro. I just picked up the bong, and put it back down. I'm gonna eat some chili.


Hahahaha.... Man, you really love OG  - Wish I could smoke some Godfather with you. It's the most legit OG Kush / GDP cross you've ever smoked hands down. Was even in Kush Magazine as Norcal's bud of the month last month. Available from one spot only, homebred phenos-

Here's some hi-res pics for ya
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2408/img59581.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/7545/img58511.jpg

Seriously tastes like fruits and earth.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Sorry to hear about the ugly situation at work. I've been there a bunch of times throughout my working life, if that helps at all. Maybe you could make some pot brownies and bring them in for everyone to improve their attitudes.  But then again, assholes don't appreciate that kind of stuff and why waste good pot on them?
> 
> If worse comes to worst, you could make a living building grow rooms for people. If anyone just starting out saw your pictures from this grow, they'd pay a lot to have a room like yours. You could maybe even design & build big rooms for budding commercial growers... maybe even manage their grows for them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave. That means a lot. I'm confident things will work out and get better (they always do). It's just not as easy to see that when you're going through it. 

Growing and doing the updates is the best therapy I can think of. Doing this whole thing definitely helps to keep me centered and occupied. I would be worse off if I didn't have my little hobby. Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, what can I say? I think it's high (very, very high) time I did a little random rambling. I mean, it is MY journal?
> 
> Well, I'm not going to go into the gory details, but I've been fighting with my roommate and the managers at my job. I feel incredibly high on this Pheno A OG, but I'm also feeling a little pensive about the uncertain future.
> 
> ...


Damn what did they put in that bud? Can I get some to give to my EX gf? lol. Goodluck with everything at work bro, it will all work out. As for the roommate...hog tie his ass and throw him in the closet


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Damn what did they put in that bud? Can I get some to give to my EX gf? lol. Goodluck with everything at work bro, it will all work out. As for the roommate...hog tie his ass and throw him in the closet


You're funny, dude. I wish I could just hog tie my roommate, but I probably shouldn't do that to a person, least of all a female! Ha!

Yeah, this is just a minor distraction. I realize people have much, much worse problems than me these days, so I may moan from time to time, but I haven't forgotten what's important.

Thanks, man.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Hahahaha.... Man, you really love OG  - Wish I could smoke some Godfather with you. It's the most legit OG Kush / GDP cross you've ever smoked hands down. Was even in Kush Magazine as Norcal's bud of the month last month. Available from one spot only, homebred phenos-
> 
> Here's some hi-res pics for ya
> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2408/img59581.jpg
> ...


Yeah, I've heard Godfather being requested and talked about at the shops. That is a really impressive sounding OG name. You don't call an OG Godfather unless it's a top pheno.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

I smoked the last of my Pheno A last night. This morning I was bummed a little thinking I had to truck down do the dispensary again and plunk down more $.

But y'know how I cut out the weak under-growth a few days ago? I noticed they had dried so I trimmed a few tiny buds, chopped it up, and stuffed it in bowl. I really wasn't expecting much because my body is used to a top-flight pheno right now... but guess what? It still tasted grassy, but I'm high as fuck... on the dried, premature under-clippings. I'm amazed. I think I'm gonna have to be careful with the actual bud when it's done. Diablo = Devil en Espanol. No joke.
(the dried buds are tiny and wispy, but they're sugar-coated.)


----------



## 2ez (Jun 1, 2011)

lookin great


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

2ez said:


> lookin great


thanks, but what you think about my plants? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

They drank almost four gallons in the past three days.

Okay, no I would say they drank about a gallon a day in the past three days... something right around there. Still massive.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2011)

they must be hungry...
usually if i have a heavy eater...(one that eats alomst every day).. i will flush er out more .... cause the nutes tend to build up.....
haha ...but what about my plants..... goofball


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

Striving not to disappoint journal junkies, here is an extra big photo update tonight. Despite all we've seen, I don't think the show is quite over just yet.

































































These last two show the main cola area of plant 2. Remember, this started as the larger, stronger plant in veg. It's pulled down main cola area is smaller than the cluster of colas that formed at its tail end. These are nowhere near colas of plant 1, but they're showing some promise.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> they must be hungry...
> usually if i have a heavy eater...(one that eats alomst every day).. i will flush er out more .... cause the nutes tend to build up.....
> haha ...but what about my plants..... goofball


I stick to a strict weekly flush regimen every time I change water. After pumping out the old week's solution, I refill with plain RO and let the whole thing run, flushing main pump and chiller line, for 30-45 minutes. The plants react very well to this. This paired with the float switch activated external res auto-topper (that will refill to float line with fresh water if the level should fall even slightly) keeps the system pretty fresh and robust. Having to inject with a jar of fresh concentrate mix regularly to keep the PPM level up acts sort of as an active 'constant water change / nute refresh' rhythm cycle with the auto topper. This effectively eliminates nute build-up completely. I've developed this sort of 'rhythm' of feeding that works pretty great. I would recommend this type of feeding to anyone wanting to know more. With what I have going, I could probably let the thing run for weeks on end without changing the water, but I do it every week without fail anyway to raise the ceiling of quality. In between water change flushes are more important than you might think, kiddies!


----------



## dirk d (Jun 1, 2011)

jin i got to say i love everything your doing! love the fact i get to look at some new hottie everyday, look at dank everyday. love it!

i also do a flush every res change for about a day but i change my res every 3 weeks.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

dirk d said:


> jin i got to say i love everything your doing! love the fact i get to look at some new hottie everyday, look at dank everyday. love it!
> 
> i also do a flush every res change for about a day but i change my res every 3 weeks.


I love how everyone has their own style. Yeah, flush at res-change is pretty standard practice among vets.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you out there? Am I the only one? Come on...

Anyone running large volume hydro needs one of these things. One of the bad-asses on here has me hooked on the idea of this 'undercurrent' method of hydro that looks fucking amazing (you know who you are). I figure I could rig my auto-topper to that 'control station' bucket in a system like that with an auxiliary res acting as the auto-top source. The marriage of undercurrent principles with the auto-topper is a match made in heaven. That, with my chiller cooling the whole thing as it runs makes a system worth noting. I'm gonna do it for my expansion project.

The auto topper is simply a grounded on/off switch that is activated by the simple falling of a flotation device. It's great and not expensive. What many of you may think of as an ultra-fancy bell or whistle will quickly become an essential tool that you never knew what you did before without it, know what I mean?

EDIT:
Oh, and what is going to make a multiple unit monster undercurrent system the shit, of course, is the tri-meter rigged to it. If I cannibalize my gear to an under-current, whoa, watch out. Ideally, I would need another tri-meter, one for the mother shack and one for the undercurrent. So much to buy, so little money.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2011)

I think this may effectively be a rival for aeroponics. The more I think about it, the more I seem to understand that the water movement enriched with tiny air particles is intended to replace the active feeding/circulation that aero-sprayers provide.

I'm wondering, would the fact that the pump is being run externally in-line reduce if not eliminate pump heat you get with a submersible running constantly in the res itself? I think this would mean my chiller would have to work a little less hard and only have to deal with the warming of the water from the lights.

This aero-dwc hybrid tub I made is pretty primitive by comparison and not nearly as well suited for larger volume growing. I look forward to exploring this "under-current" aspect of hydroponic growing and adding little tweaks of my own to the concept.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dude! You're getting it. An auto-topper and tri-meter are definitely bells and whistles on the Cadillac if you know what I mean. I can tell your mind is working on something awesome. Undercurrent DWC is something, that from what I can tell, not many are doing. The ones who are, are having unparalleled success. It's hard to not sound like I'm trying to sell something when it's just that simple and effective. The principles are rudimentary, but man do they make sense. This is like NFT on crystal meth. Your plants roots are not floating in a little stream of solution, or a stagnant pond, but instead they are met with turbulent rapids and a constant source of oxygen and rich nutrients that are always changing yet always the same. I know you're sitting down scheming right now, and that's a good idea. You're going to blow yourself away with this... Watch  - I don't even need see the final product and I'm already an advocate. It's just that simple.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

I was talking to someone today standing next to the box during the dark period. We had to go outside because the smell started getting to us.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I think this may effectively be a rival for aeroponics. The more I think about it, the more I seem to understand that the water movement enriched with tiny air particles is intended to replace the active feeding/circulation that aero-sprayers provide.
> 
> I'm wondering, would the fact that the pump is being run externally in-line reduce if not eliminate pump heat you get with a submersible running constantly in the res itself? I think this would mean my chiller would have to work a little less hard and only have to deal with the warming of the water from the lights.
> 
> This aero-dwc hybrid tub I made is pretty primitive by comparison and not nearly as well suited for larger volume growing. I look forward to exploring this "under-current" aspect of hydroponic growing and adding little tweaks of my own to the concept.


thcfarmer is your source for UC journals. Many guys running the systems there with mixed success. Some kill it, some get killed by it and return to their old ways. There's a lot of hype for UC and I gotta say I was taken by it as well. However, not far enough to actually fork over the $$$ for a system and the required chiller. After researching for a few months I have come to the conclusion that the UC does not really yield more than other setups. Many different opinions as with anything else, but there appears to be a consensus on a few things at least: 1. UC plants consume a lot less nutes - have to go reeeal slow and easy or get burned. 2. Plants take a bit longer to finish 3. A chiller is a must


----------



## dirk d (Jun 2, 2011)

i think more important than the system being run is the grower. if you master your system you can get excellent yields regardless if you grow dirt, hydro, aero or UC. its all about dialing your system in and maximizing your potential. from what iv seen 2 plants in a UC by jin rivals any system iv seen so far. I would much rather run fewer plants that yield more than more plants yielding less. that being said im going to have to up my game if im going to keep watching this thread. lol


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 2, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> thcfarmer is your source for UC journals. Many guys running the systems there with mixed success. Some kill it, some get killed by it and return to their old ways. There's a lot of hype for UC and I gotta say I was taken by it as well. However, not far enough to actually fork over the $$$ for a system and the required chiller. After researching for a few months I have come to the conclusion that the UC does not really yield more than other setups. Many different opinions as with anything else, but there appears to be a consensus on a few things at least: 1. UC plants consume a lot less nutes - have to go reeeal slow and easy or get burned. 2. Plants take a bit longer to finish 3. A chiller is a must


Seen that too. Most of the guys having problems with UC are running 50 plants in a warehouse. One leak and the whole system drains. Various other problems too, like guys not knowing that they can stretch nutes much longer and overfeeding. Aside from that, those were just janky grows. I've seen shitty aero grows. I've seen super shitty soil grows. Seen them all dialed down too. Undercurrent rocks in the right hands.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i think more important than the system being run is the grower. if you master your system you can get excellent yields regardless if you grow dirt, hydro, aero or UC. its all about dialing your system in and maximizing your potential. from what iv seen 2 plants in a UC by jin rivals any system iv seen so far. I would much rather run fewer plants that yield more than more plants yielding less. that being said im going to have to up my game if im going to keep watching this thread. lol


Thanks, Dirk. You are so right about the person being the main factor over equipment. In music, do we ever say that Eddie Van Halen is better than Hendrix was because he had a better/different guitar or vise versa? No. 

I am a bigger fan of fewer larger plants mainly because medical patients have a six adult plant limit in California. With a possible undercurrent for me, I would focus on six eighteen gallon bins and the security of their seals. I can see how a leak or leaks would cause a problem in a system like that. And with so much water movement, if your seals aren't perfect, you'll have a very wet problem. The other thing I noticed about that undercurrent thing is that if you pop a 45 Liter per minute air pump in the mix with a heavy stone blasting right under the root zone in each container, they'll do great purely in a stagnant DWC situation and the flow pump can be put on a timer to customize flow periods. The theory is awesome and the possibilities seem endless, but I'm gonna observe for sure what others are doing with it before I move forward.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> thcfarmer is your source for UC journals. Many guys running the systems there with mixed success. Some kill it, some get killed by it and return to their old ways. There's a lot of hype for UC and I gotta say I was taken by it as well. However, not far enough to actually fork over the $$$ for a system and the required chiller. After researching for a few months I have come to the conclusion that the UC does not really yield more than other setups. Many different opinions as with anything else, but there appears to be a consensus on a few things at least: 1. UC plants consume a lot less nutes - have to go reeeal slow and easy or get burned. 2. Plants take a bit longer to finish 3. A chiller is a must


Interesting. I've got time to do a little research and I def will study it more. I've found that MASSIVE oxygen is essential. I've seen a startling improvement in plant/system performance simply from increasing the oxygen quotient significantly. I'm pretty latched onto the fact that any kind of water delivery system should be considered as nothing more than medium for the oxygen. So I'm thinking that increasing the oxygen to something greater than what most of the UC users are doing would change the basic system and amp it up more. Also, I have a 1/10 hp chiller that works like a soldier, so I feel pretty good about trying this.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Seen that too. Most of the guys having problems with UC are running 50 plants in a warehouse. One leak and the whole system drains. Various other problems too, like guys not knowing that they can stretch nutes much longer and overfeeding. Aside from that, those were just janky grows. I've seen shitty aero grows. I've seen super shitty soil grows. Seen them all dialed down too. Undercurrent rocks in the right hands.


You all make such excellent points. Hard for me to take sides in a good debate in my own journal. Lol!

Yeah, dude, eye to eye with you on that one. Anything can be so-so in the wrong hands and by reverse, anything can be GREAT in the right hands. I can see problems trying to run a giant 50 plant network this way... I think I would stick to traditional flood and drain for a grow of that kind of volume. And I'm used to aero feeding requirements which have way lower ppms than average hydro nute requirements, so I already tend towards a pretty light touch (at first). Really, when it comes to feeding, the plants tell you all you need to know and the digital instruments just become a verification by numbers. I've noticed that when the roots start getting monster, you see the plant super erect and growing like nuts, you can add more nutes... but always depending upon how your plants look. That's rule number one in my book.

I dig this side discussion developing. It helps to kill time until my next update.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

Another thing I love, love, love about that UC configuration is the immensity of the training possibilities it provides. I can see laying the stalks of the clones downward into the area above the plumbing. All those bin edges and pvc pipes would serves as perfect anchor points for string. I really do like taking the time to train with string ties rather than throwing a screen over the whole thing... I think it's more elegant and you have finer control over your train strategy.

I'm convinced that with the kind of training I mentioned above, a UC running six giant plants in individual 18 gallon bins, under say a pair of 1000watters, 3 pounds easy.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Dude! You're getting it. An auto-topper and tri-meter are definitely bells and whistles on the Cadillac if you know what I mean. I can tell your mind is working on something awesome. Undercurrent DWC is something, that from what I can tell, not many are doing. The ones who are, are having unparalleled success. It's hard to not sound like I'm trying to sell something when it's just that simple and effective. The principles are rudimentary, but man do they make sense. This is like NFT on crystal meth. Your plants roots are not floating in a little stream of solution, or a stagnant pond, but instead they are met with turbulent rapids and a constant source of oxygen and rich nutrients that are always changing yet always the same. I know you're sitting down scheming right now, and that's a good idea. You're going to blow yourself away with this... Watch  - I don't even need see the final product and I'm already an advocate. It's just that simple.


Yeah, you've gotten me pretty pumped on the idea. The timing couldn't have been better really, because there was no way I was going to expand to six plants in a wider space with this same kind of tub I'm using for this tight enclosure. The thing I'm using now will be reduced to a mother shack... Maybe I'll convert to LED and move my HID to the UC tent to join another 1000watter? We'll see...


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 2, 2011)

lordjin, what are the signs you see that tell you that your plants could use more nutes?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Another thing I love, love, love about that UC configuration is the immensity of the training possibilities it provides. I can see laying the stalks of the clones downward into the area above the plumbing. All those bin edges and pvc pipes would serves as perfect anchor points for string. I really do like taking the time to train with string ties rather than throwing a screen over the whole thing... I think it's more elegant and you have finer control over your train strategy.
> 
> I'm convinced that with the kind of training I mentioned above, a UC running six giant plants in individual 18 gallon bins, under say a pair of 1000watters, 3 pounds easy.


A lot of guys cage around the buckets with tomato cages. Bend them square and tape the legs to the side of the bucket. Like so:






But then again, they don't have the time to really fine tune everything by hand. You do. Bending the stalks in toward the center would create a massive network of tops. It will also allow for less lighting required to cover the buckets. You'll pull 1.5 pounds per 1000 watter for sure. Shit, 1 pound per 1000 watter is pretty standard in the growing world. You can improve on that immensely with your brainchild


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> A lot of guys cage around the buckets with tomato cages. Bend them square and tape the legs to the side of the bucket. Like so:
> 
> 
> But then again, they don't have the time to really fine tune everything by hand. You do. Bending the stalks in toward the center would create a massive network of tops. It will also allow for less lighting required to cover the buckets. You'll pull 1.5 pounds per 1000 watter for sure. Shit, 1 pound per 1000 watter is pretty standard in the growing world. You can improve on that immensely with your brainchild


Dude, are you fooking serious? That is one of the most spectacular large volume grow shots I've ever seen. Look at that fuckin tree trunk! Yeah, if I had a space like that, those tomato cages would be more logical, but 5x5 tent? Yeah, I'll lay 'em down inward. BUT that is nothing short of inspirational, brother. Thanks for posting that lovely photo in my journal. I'm doing uc, don't you worry about that. I may even print out that photo and tape it to my wall. Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, that was a large scale Undercurrent op. They averaged under 1000W of lighting per plant, and harvested _over_ 2lbs per plant. Gotta love vertical, bare-bulb lighting. I'm sure that was a HUGE part of the yield. But, they also seem to be having no issues with the system. How could you be mad at that?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> lordjin, what are the signs you see that tell you that your plants could use more nutes?


Wow, Medicine, that is a good question. Really, in my system I see such alien-like vigor that it's more about their limit before burning than seeing that they need more. They just grow like mad... so your question actually required a bit of thought. Here's my best answer: When I see the PPM dropping too fast with the auto-topper, I increase the baseline PPM by anywhere from 10 to 50PPM and this slows down the rate of PPM drop. When the PPM drops very slowly or when it stays static for long periods, I know they're in a good feeding rhythm and are taking up as much as they can without burning (too much).


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Yeah, that was a large scale Undercurrent op. They averaged under 1000W of lighting per plant, and harvested _over_ 2lbs per plant. Gotta love vertical, bare-bulb lighting. I'm sure that was a HUGE part of the yield. But, they also seem to be having no issues with the system. How could you be mad at that?


Yeah, yeah... bare bulb concrete bunker... isn't that everyone's dream here? That lighting in the photo is sure insane. Yeah, no shit, 2 pounds each, huh? Sure looks like it.

It's all about the seals. If you know what you're doing with tools, it shouldn't leak. It's all about the seals... It's all about the seals... repeat, it's all about the seals. Can you tell I've worked with water before? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

The shop I got these clones from is situated right between landmark Whiskey and Viper Room. It's where all the celebs go for their meds. It's no wonder this pheno kicks ass so much.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The shop I got these clones from is situated right between landmark Whiskey and Viper Room. It's where all the celebs go for their meds. It's no wonder this pheno kicks ass so much.


You're lucky there man. A lot of times you never know what you're getting from a club. The market is so flooded up here people will say anything to sell their product. For me, a young mother from seed does the trick for a ton of cuttings - How nice it must be to have a club that you can truly trust  Ordering seeds from overseas can be a pain at times.


----------



## jamesking (Jun 2, 2011)

What the hell??? Those trunks look huge!! How long are those vegged for? and what is the yield on something like that?


----------



## jamesking (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I just popped a boner....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

These big shlongers are swaying in a gentle cool breeze that smells like indica dominant intensity. No more six foot tall bitches that take forever to finish. No sir, not for me.










The canopy is developing that nice 'aged' look. The leaves are seriously getting the life sucked out of them by the buds.


















































Last one for the night. Keep your eye out for buds even fatter than this. Peace!
Edit: OOps forgot to insert the picture! Lol. This is the last one I was talking about:


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

What a great grow it's been. Hope you've been enjoying the visuals as much as I have! Soak this in quickly in case they take it down.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> You're lucky there man. A lot of times you never know what you're getting from a club. The market is so flooded up here people will say anything to sell their product. For me, a young mother from seed does the trick for a ton of cuttings - How nice it must be to have a club that you can truly trust  Ordering seeds from overseas can be a pain at times.


I heard that. I'm pretty happy about the fact that the question mark regarding genetics sources has been erased for me. I'm going nowhere else now. For anyone remotely near the West Hollywood area, or if you're anywhere near LA, it might be worth a little drive.. . Highly recommend.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

jamesking said:


> I think I just popped a boner....


Hey, hey... I don't want any stains in my journal now.


----------



## Cptn (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Jin!
Just found this today and read it front to back.
Really enjoying your grow. This thread has swagger.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

Cptn said:


> Thanks Jin!
> Just found this today and read it front to back.
> Really enjoying your grow. This thread has swagger.


Much love, Hoss. Big shout out from me and my homies.... Well, just me, but thanks anyway. Lol!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

lj
great journal with lots of thoughts and real exp on input. have read most in last couple of days, i dont have extensive growing knolidge or experiance, but have come to many of the same conclusions re 02 saturation and the whole dwc/ bubbler bucket concept. 
as a plumber by trade i know how hard it is to set up a system without leaks etc. and thats from an experienced plumber, cant imagine some of the crashes experienced by the adverage joe thats unfamillier with plumbing. the 2 most important thing in any multi part system is testing and testing lol. a properly set up system should provide optimum conditons with verylittle maintenance required. jmo
im working with a bubbler bucket set up now and really like it because i can give individual attention, move around in tent area easiy, and use the base to tie to when shaping. i just tied all mine back last night and will flip in a couple days after recovery. i gained a foot of grow heighth just by shaping. 
im loving this system but it and i will be ever evolving as we can always improve right?


----------



## deezy305 (Jun 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> These big shlongers are swaying in a gentle cool breeze that smells like indica dominant intensity. No more six foot tall bitches that take forever to finish. No sir, not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the line of nutrients are u using?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lj
> great journal with lots of thoughts and real exp on input. have read most in last couple of days, i dont have extensive growing knolidge or experiance, but have come to many of the same conclusions re 02 saturation and the whole dwc/ bubbler bucket concept.
> as a plumber by trade i know how hard it is to set up a system without leaks etc. and thats from an experienced plumber, cant imagine some of the crashes experienced by the adverage joe thats unfamillier with plumbing. the 2 most important thing in any multi part system is testing and testing lol. a properly set up system should provide optimum conditons with verylittle maintenance required. jmo
> im working with a bubbler bucket set up now and really like it because i can give individual attention, move around in tent area easiy, and use the base to tie to when shaping. i just tied all mine back last night and will flip in a couple days after recovery. i gained a foot of grow heighth just by shaping.
> im loving this system but it and i will be ever evolving as we can always improve right?


Thanks for reading, amigo. Yeah, that multi-link undercurrent looks a little daunting, but I have extensive experience with cutting and cementing PVC joints, cutting custom holes in plastic tubs with heated x-acto knife... it just takes a little hand strength and determination to build an air-tight system. As a plumber, i'm sure you know this type of stuff is a joke compared to real pressure plumbing. I think you'd have a jump on all of us for that fact.

Anyway, I'm fuckin' starving and need to take a shower. I'll check your journal in a bit.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 2, 2011)

deezy305 said:


> what are the line of nutrients are u using?


GH three part, Liquid Koolbloom, and Floralicious Plus. All GH, except Calmag by Botanicare. That's it!


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm really high right now so bear with me. I came upon your grow with 0 (zero) experience and just a lot of research under my belt (bet it good or bad). I read it front and back and I'd have to say that it might have convinced me to start my first grow with the same sort of D.W.C. / Aeroponics type grow. I had originally gone from D.W.C... to Ebb n Flow... to drain to waste drip irrigation, but I'm seriously considering your system of growth. Any advice for a complete noob?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I'm really high right now so bear with me. I came upon your grow with 0 (zero) experience and just a lot of research under my belt (bet it good or bad). I read it front and back and I'd have to say that it might have convinced me to start my first grow with the same sort of D.W.C. / Aeroponics type grow. I had originally gone from D.W.C... to Ebb n Flow... to drain to waste drip irrigation, but I'm seriously considering your system of growth. Any advice for a complete noob?


What? Someone surfing RIU.org is under the influence of m-m-marijuana? Gasp! Lol!

You'll have to forgive ME, because I have next to zero experience posting on RIU not high.

I need some basic information first. What (aside from money) do you have or have access to? And if money is all that you have, what kind of budget are we talking about? And what amount of space were you thinking of using? Give me a rundown and I'll talk your ears off with information and suggestions.

Much thanks for reading and your interest!


----------



## RioAbajoRio (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi ya! Getting all my bits and pieces together to knock up a prototype of this system, just love it! Got another question for you regarding the aero part...Are you drawing from the same nute supply ? I had initially expected that answer to be yes until I saw a post about aero needing less nutrients and build up issues, then wondered if a seperate supply was needed? Scratches head, logic says it wouldnt work, no recirculation so would have to be auto fed from a different tank and then where would the run off go? Think I might have talked myself into the answer. God Im rambling. Where was I? oh yes, prototype..what if anything would you change about the system itself in hindsight? Access problems? Cleaning/res changing issues? Deeper tub? Run off tap? More holes? Less holes? Im looking to try and learn from your mistakes lol xx


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)

RioAbajoRio said:


> Hi ya! Getting all my bits and pieces together to knock up a prototype of this system, just love it! Got another question for you regarding the aero part...Are you drawing from the same nute supply ? I had initially expected that answer to be yes until I saw a post about aero needing less nutrients and build up issues, then wondered if a seperate supply was needed? Scratches head, logic says it wouldnt work, no recirculation so would have to be auto fed from a different tank and then where would the run off go? Think I might have talked myself into the answer. God Im rambling. Where was I? oh yes, prototype..what if anything would you change about the system itself in hindsight? Access problems? Cleaning/res changing issues? Deeper tub? Run off tap? More holes? Less holes? Im looking to try and learn from your mistakes lol xx


Yes, by all means keep it simple and recirculating. I simply placed a submersible with ample power right smack dab in the middle of the res bottom. Running up and over said pump is a what I like to call a PVC 'H' bar with only four sprayer heads for each plant (two on each side). Don't think adding lotsa spray heads will make thing better, it will just make things messier. 

I wouldn't make any drastic changes to the tub itself because what you see is a product of many add-ons over a span of multiple grows. Water changes for me involve dipping a powerhead in the res, flipping a switch, and watching the old res solution pump out into my kitchen sink. Compared to hours and gallons of water through a soil pot? You get the picture. You need less nutes with aero (and UC as I just learned) for the same reasons. The vigorous, active water movement in both type of systems accelerates dispersal and consequently absorption of nutrients, thus needing less, and easier to burn your babies. Just load your res with oxy, keep it cool and shielded from light and your plants will grow like mad.

As for other system changes I wish for...I would make my lighting a completely enclosed wind tunnel, but that would mean I would have to cut another perfect four inch hole in the sheet metal of the cab somewhere. Don't have the tools and I don't want to bug my friend for something like that... but other than that no real major changes. I'm relieving this tub and cab combo of flowering duties in the near future, though, and will use it to house two monster mother plants in veg.

If you're going to make a tub like mine, please install the auto-topper I have described. This sprayer environment is so active, fluid is absorbed rapidly by the plants... having to hand top something like this would be very, very impractical. You would be running around with a pitcher of water constantly.

If you have any more questions as you build, I'm all ears.

Thanks!


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What? Someone surfing RIU.org is under the influence of m-m-marijuana? Gasp! Lol!
> 
> You'll have to forgive ME, because I have next to zero experience posting on RIU not high.
> 
> ...


Hm.. okay this might take a little while as I try to remember.. So I am planning to grow in a 3 car garage in which I am most concerned about temps rather than size.. however I can easily partition the one car garage from the two car garage and that is where I intend to grow, at least initially (I plan to expand into the 2 car garage area after a time and make the one car garage my area for mothers). Being that I'm going to be living in an area that gets REALLY hot during the summer I will purchase an air conditioner for the garage; luckily there is also a door leading to the side yard in the one car garage from which I can draw fresh air and exhaust my scrubbed air.

I'm going to be using one of the Secret Jardin grow rooms... I'm thinking the 8' by 4' by 7'. Oh I almost forgot about my budget. I'm going to be spending (at least this point) upwards of 2,500 and in case I plan to go bigger, I have the funds necessary. I am a California Prop 215 medical patient. Seeing as how I live in NorCal I have access to a lot of quality growers and hydro stores, my roommate's brother-in-law who is going to be my mentor also owns and operates a dispensary in SoCal (I think in Irvine? I can't remember). I also have a reliable partner whom I went to high school with and have known for a long time. 

So right now the plan is (or waaas) to set up a 8' by 4' tray on top of a frame and have a 50 gallon reservoir underneath that I'd just discard the nutrients from into my outdoor flower garden when it gets full. I'm going to have a 60 gallon drum sitting right outside my grow tent (another reason for the air conditioner) with a water pump to pump water to my 12 plants through drip emitters. I still have yet to figure out whether this is a continuous feed system or if it runs on a feed timer . For the plants I'm going to put them in pots and fill them with 80% hydroton and 20% rockwool after purchasing clones (rooted in rockwool) from a local dispensary. I'm thinking of putting two spike drip emitters in each pot or a ring drip feed. For air management I'm going to have a 6 inch inline fan drawing in air at the bottom of my tent and a 8 inch inline connected to a Can Carbon filter at the top so as to create negative pressure.

For lights I'm going to be using 2 600 watt HPS lights.. however this might change and if I have enough money that might be 2 1000 watt HPS lights--I am concerned about heat in such a small grow area, though. I might just use 2 600 watt MH lights for Veggie and 2 1000 watt HPS for flowering. For plants I am going to start with something high yielding and forgiving to a beginner--so I'm most likely going to get Bubba Kush clones. I do not plan to train or tie down my plants as this is my first grow and I really don't want to fuck anything up. I'm just going to have to keep a close eye on the distance between my lights and my top colas. For nutes I am using the Grow, Micro, and Bloom system as well as Bud Candy and Big Bud from Advanced Nutes along with Bushmaster and Snow Storm Ultra from Humbold County's Own, the latter of which come highly recommended to me from an experienced local grower. I will have to find some kind of root booster additive in the future. Still researching that. 

That's the spiel right now. I might switch in the future to your D.W.C. type grow though. I initially chose drain to waste drip irrigation mainly because it doesn't really waste water and besides, that's how Nature waters her plants! Haha. Anyways, I know that was kind of long winded. Yeah.

Edit: You're going to be making some AMAZING earwax hash with the trim from your plants! I don't know why I remembered that just now. I... just did.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Hm.. okay this might take a little while as I try to remember.. So I am planning to grow in a 3 car garage in which I am most concerned about temps rather than size.. however I can easily partition the one car garage from the two car garage and that is where I intend to grow, at least initially (I plan to expand into the 2 car garage area after a time and make the one car garage my area for mothers). Being that I'm going to be living in an area that gets REALLY hot during the summer I will purchase an air conditioner for the garage; luckily there is also a door leading to the side yard in the one car garage from which I can draw fresh air and exhaust my scrubbed air.
> 
> I'm going to be using one of the Secret Jardin grow rooms... I'm thinking the 8' by 4' by 7'. Oh I almost forgot about my budget. I'm going to be spending (at least this point) upwards of 2,500 and in case I plan to go bigger, I have the funds necessary. I am a California Prop 215 medical patient. Seeing as how I live in NorCal I have access to a lot of quality growers and hydro stores, my roommate's brother-in-law who is going to be my mentor also owns and operates a dispensary in SoCal (I think in Irvine? I can't remember). I also have a reliable partner whom I went to high school with and have known for a long time.
> 
> ...


Whoa, you don't need my help. In fact I might need yours. Lol.

You sound like you know what you're talking about. You're a noob? Hmmm... I don't know, lotsa self-proclaimed 'noobs' on here sound like they know more than me. Ha ha.

Yeah, just do what you're gonna do. I don't disagree with anything you said in your description. Good growing.


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Whoa, you don't need my help. In fact I might need yours. Lol.
> 
> You sound like you know what you're talking about. You're a noob? Hmmm... I don't know, lotsa self-proclaimed 'noobs' on here sound like they know more than me. Ha ha.
> 
> Yeah, just do what you're gonna do. I don't disagree with anything you said in your description. Good growing.


Aw don't be so humble. That's okay though, your results speak for themselves..  I say I'm a noob because all I've done is research, research, research... gaining mentors along the way. I haven't actually grown anything yet but if I get anything close to yours I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Aw don't be so humble. That's okay though, your results speak for themselves..  I say I'm a noob because all I've done is research, research, research... gaining mentors along the way. I haven't actually grown anything yet but if I get anything close to yours I'll be ecstatic!


Based upon what you had to say, I'm sure you'll do just fine. You mentioned your own mentor in addition to all the research? I think you'll have a successful first grow, be really inspired by it to improve, and go on to even better grows... Just like I did.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)

No clever titles this time. Just BIG NUG TIME.
























































Last two with flash off to show massive bulk shading.










I'm really hoping plant 2 (the colas of which you see in the rear) is just behind the stronger plant 1 (foreground) in development and will eventually look like her bigger sister.
I know there's been some talk of nutrient brands being thrown around, but come on guys, give it up for GH and Liquid Koolbloom. I think their brand, just as much as anything else in my grow, deserves credit.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a closer look at the often overlooked plant 2. I think she would probably be the best plant in most boxes, but not this one. She's just a little slower I think and will come around.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Keep on trucking dude. How much longer? Starting to see some nice calyx formation and pistil coloration. Gotta be a couple weeks out at most!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Keep on trucking dude. How much longer? Starting to see some nice calyx formation and pistil coloration. Gotta be a couple weeks out at most!


And a happy early, early Saturday morning to you, sir. I'm thinking two more weeks and then another week of pure water rinse.

edit:

The hairs really correlate best with prescribed flowering time. I think the label on the pot is right. From the number of fresh hairs still showing (and many are still erect and plump with no signs of wilting) it's gonna take 63 days at least. I think I mistook the rapid initial bulking for flower speed, but I think it was just immense vigor. These plants aren't done yet, and from what I've seen, they don't look even close to full swell.

edit again:

Sorry to keep rambling. Feeling like a high rambling rambler just now. As the flowering period advances, I start ratcheting down the ppm levels and in the last week, I inject straight Koolbloom when the ppm level falls. This creates mind-numbing flower bulk... Well, it did in my last three or so grows.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Jun 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The hairs really correlate best with prescribed flowering time. I think the label on the pot is right. From the number of fresh hairs still showing (and many are still erect and plump with no signs of wilting) it's gonna take 63 days at least. I think I mistook the rapid initial bulking for flower speed, but I think it was just immense vigor. These plants aren't done yet, and from what I've seen, they don't look even close to full swell.


 I can't believe the size of your buds, and to think, you've still got 1/3 of the time left? Man. What a deal! 

I love being able to get clones for a fair donation (sometimes free!) 

It's nice to get good genetics.

I hate you.



lordjin said:


> As the flowering period advances, I start ratcheting down the ppm levels and in the last week, I inject straight Koolbloom when the ppm level falls. This creates mind-numbing flower bulk... Well, it did in my last three or so grows.


I still can't believe there's still more bulking to go! Do you even need to stop by the shops down there? I mean, I know it's nice to get a variety, but I'm sure you get a good enough stash from some of these monster grows


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I can't believe the size of your buds, and to think, you've still got 1/3 of the time left? Man. What a deal!
> 
> I love being able to get clones for a fair donation (sometimes free!)
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that. It sure put a little grin on my face this morning before walking to get a cup of java. I need my coffee, so I'll make this brief.

I do, actually, just like the rest of mortal man, have to hit the shops. I try to limit it between grows, but when a grow starts advancing and looks really good, I get all excited and want to be high for the spectacle. It's also a great way for me to compare what I've grown to the top OG's of the shops. Since my body is used to smoking nothing but top flight OG's my harvested bud better be as good or better. My bud has never failed me. Always as good or better than the $75 for 3.5g stuff at the shops.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2011)

I been doing that for years sonny..lol
I couldnt name u all the ogs ive smoked...
But ill tell u one thing ... its not the same as it used to be ...
Some of the kushes back then were killing the ogs out right now...
And most the ogs goin out threw the black market in 06..07 were way danker than most of what i smoke now...(and nothing like the kushes youd get in the the shops that are labeled pk hindu or ghanni).. most the masters dont even grow it anymore and just supervise or oversee distribution through the collecs.....

I can get top notch right now for 50 ... that puts some 60 dollar 70 og scammers prices to shame ..
And u can even get good for 45....now...
If you really want to blow money like that ...yeah youll get top notch product ... ....
but At times your just getting betters slices ..and higher potency meds....or home brands with fancy names ...trust..
20% thc is far high enuff...
And the stuff i get is all mostly tested at 20+.....

I will say that your og bud structure is spot on ..and better than most on riu who grow out og strains...
Seems fitting since were probly working with similar gear.....
Great job on the diablo's ...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I been doing that for years sonny..lol
> I couldnt name u all the ogs ive smoked...
> But ill tell u one thing ... its not the same as it used to be ...
> Some of the kushes back then were killing the ogs out right now...
> ...


Wow, I would kill for a great OG at $50 per 3.5g. I think $60 is a pretty good deal. I guess I'm used to slightly more expensive shops because of the area I live in. I mean, I probably got my clones from a shop that has seen the likes of Seth Rogan on more than one occasion. The shop I go to for my personal meds is pricey. Their OG's go for 60 for 3.5g but used to be 75 for 4.5g. I really didn't mind paying the 75 when it used to be 4.5g, but these days I'm trying to buy smaller quantities at a time trying to control my pace of consumption. How has it been working? Not so good. I just go to the shop every other day. At least I'm getting more exercise. 

I've sampled a few of the shops around my area, but there are sooooo many concentrated in the part of town I live in, it's not even funny. For example, there are six (count 'em six) that I know of in walking distance from me. A short drive will increase your selection and so forth. Sure enough, all these places have the 'gold-standard' label jars that they keep on higher shelves. The OG's generally are found in this category. Again, too many shops to try them all, but based on my sampling, this here local shop I go to has consistently the best quality OG meds. I hate it when I shell out for OG from some shop and it doesn't quite have that signature earthy punch. It's too bad you can't return it.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2011)

Its really a matter of opinoin....
I have 8 collectives within a mile radius of my house...and over 300 within 20 miles...
Im not braggin... its just the way its is now..
Ive been to over 40 different clubs .... riding the first time patient deals ... and i will tell u theres some bad apples but most places are good..
I stick one place now since they have bomb meds at a good price and theyre close buy....
Plus there shit s always on par ... and have enuff varieties to fufill your og fascination....

One time i went to this place in hollywood .. 
They had a massive selection of ogs and lower end ...
Everything was 60 t o 80 on og's from jupiter to saturn og..mauwie wowwie og....
I told the guy stop playing...(mind u this place is good)...
I never paid so much since i was dealing on the black market..
Dude told me straight up "The reason we do this is cause lil punk rich kids will buy anything for 70 if it dank og"..
so he ofered me the jupiter for 55 and mowie og..
I took the mowiee wowwie og for 55 and was out ...it was goood but about the same quality i could get for 50 easily...

Too me its a sickness really ... started when i first yielded big...
I always been a blunt smoking pot head for 15+years and eventually became acustom to smoking even more than ever....
I mean all that weed siting around ... i just couldnt help myself...
Now between harvest i easily spend $200+ on meds per week when im out....
So going the 60 route just wouldnt slice it for me...

It really is a waste of money ...
I think that the club who first coined diablo og and was said to have the best diablo(true cut) is out in the valley ??? Reseda i believe???
There called HR (humbolt remedies)... they only charge 45 cap now...
Most of the good shops will folow suit .....

I can tell you for sure ive smoked og from clubs for $60-65...
And it was dank but no where as near as good as the 50cap stuff i get now....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Its really a matter of opinoin....
> I have 8 collectives within a mile radius of my house...and over 300 within 20 miles...
> Im not braggin... its just the way its is now..
> Ive been to over 40 different clubs .... riding the first time patient deals ... and i will tell u theres some bad apples but most places are good..
> ...


Yeah, it's highway robbery at some (most) of those places. And dig how fucking many there are now? I thought I had a lot, you beat even me.

That's why I got my eye on turning my box into a mother generator and starting a large tent for perpetual harvest (or as close to it as possible). This waiting around between grows is for the birds. And that's when you spend your money on store bought weed. You shouldn't have to spend 200 bucks a week on weed, and neither should I.

I figure it this way:

I start revegging a couple of clones into mothers. That takes around four weeks to get a plant big and strong enough to take cuttings from... but I'll veg extra long, like eight or nine weeks so the thing becomes this vegetated monster (I've never vegged past a month in all my regular flower grows - the thought of vegetating for two months for the purpose of harvesting clones excites me based on the vigor I have achieved in that box.) I take several dozen cuttings, virtually stripping the two giant, giant mothers of all viable shoots (and with my plants the number and strength of shoots in veg is beyond belief).

I take the six strongest, and I mean STRONGEST, meanest, monster cuttings, and plant them in the tent. I take whatever is left of the two mother plants and make as many more cuttings as possible, donating them to fellow patients and whatnot. While the cuttings in the flower tent are re-vegging again, I pull the remains of the mothers out and clean out the tub for a reset with two of the other larger finest clones set aside for this purpose. I figure if I keep breeding with the strongest, best branches of my grows, the quality will improve with each cycle. The challenge now is working out the timing between vegging mothers and flowering cuttings. If I lengthen the veg time of the mothers a little, and shorten the re-veg time of the clones in the undercurrent, I think a balance should be easy to strike. And if my mothers should get too big too soon, I can always cut them back and harvest clones as I go... perfect, right? Now it will ALWAYS be harvest time before I run out of the bud from my last grow. I can do this. It'll just take a little planning.


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, it's highway robbery at some (most) of those places. And dig how fucking many there are now? I thought I had a lot, you beat even me.
> 
> That's why I got my eye on turning my box into a mother generator and starting a large tent for perpetual harvest (or as close to it as possible). This waiting around between grows is for the birds. And that's when you spend your money on store bought weed. You shouldn't have to spend 200 bucks a week on weed, and neither should I.
> 
> ...


Forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm still learning... But although it sounds like you are selecting the most vigorous clones and cuttings aren't you still running with the same genetics? So they'll grow out the same regardless of whether you artificially select the best looking branches/cuttings? I thought you could only select the most vigorous plants from seed and then only see noticeable improvement after many generations of selection. That's my basic understanding of it, anyways, from one college Biology class, lol. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm still learning... But although it sounds like you are selecting the most vigorous clones and cuttings aren't you still running with the same genetics? So they'll grow out the same regardless of whether you artificially select the best looking branches/cuttings? I thought you could only select the most vigorous plants from seed and then only see noticeable improvement after many generations of selection. That's my basic understanding of it, anyways, from one college Biology class, lol. Correct me if I'm wrong


I think you're right. My terminology may have been a little too liberal when I used the word "breeding." However, I have noticed a difference in strength and vigor depending upon which part of the mother plant the clone has been taken from. They also grow a little differently depending upon the part of the plant they've been cut from. For example the clones in my current grow, I could tell that plant one was taken from a higher extremity while plant two looked like it came from a lower one. Initially, plant two, the clone taken from a lower part of the mother, grew bigger and stronger in veg. But the biggest donkey dicks you see now are from plant one, the clone that looked like it was a higher branch.

Genetic selection is not being altered here. You're correct. But rather grow characteristics are being kept optimal by superior branch selection.

Edit: And by 'improving the quality with each cycle,' I think I meant more specifically to say improving yield... as quality dictated by genetic factors should remain stable.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2011)

I think he just wants to maintain the healthies cuts and make them mothers..
And then take more cuts from those mothers and make mothers from those cuts....
In order to keep a consistant flow of this diablo cut ... to grow it out since its a keeper in his mind....
But to say it ill evolve into a differnt strain???...i dont think there will be much varieation ..... maybe little due to altering conditions.....
Either way if he doesnt want to lose the strain keepin a mother is ideal....

opps i was a lil late....lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I think he just wants to maintain the healthies cuts and make them mothers..
> And then take more cuts from those mothers and make mothers from those cuts....
> In order to keep a consistant flow of this diablo cut ... to grow it out since its a keeper in his mind....
> But to say it ill evolve into a differnt strain???...i dont think there will be much varieation ..... maybe little due to altering conditions.....
> ...


Absolutely. That is exactly what I had in mind.

This here plant one ranks through the roof as clone candidate, but alas, she's just a bud-yielder. I'm confident in the source, though, and realize that these here diablo genetics are not a fluke with these people. If they have diablo again at time of clone acquisition, I would be insane not to consider strongly after what I've seen these do, but there are sooo many wonderful OG strains....


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah okay, that makes a lot more sense. When I first read it I thought you were describing genetic selection which wouldn't really make sense lol XD. Just curious... you're going to make some earwax hash with your trim right? I've helped my friends trim in the past and that's always what we did after the trim was done drying--nothing more rewarding than spending a day trimming and then getting an eighth of amazing earwax hash in return


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Ah okay, that makes a lot more sense. When I first read it I thought you were describing genetic selection which wouldn't really make sense lol XD. Just curious... you're going to make some earwax hash with your trim right? I've helped my friends trim in the past and that's always what we did after the trim was done drying--nothing more rewarding than spending a day trimming and then getting an eighth of amazing earwax hash in return


Yes, genetics are established already in the clone. You're just looking to continue its line the best you can. that's why it's so crucial to get a kick ass phenotype.

Earwax hash? That sounds interesting. Normally I just let my leaves hang out in a box to dry and keif 'em with a sifter box I have. How do you make earwax?


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yes, genetics are established already in the clone. You're just looking to continue its line the best you can. that's why it's so crucial to get a kick ass phenotype.
> 
> Earwax hash? That sounds interesting. Normally I just let my leaves hang out in a box to dry and keif 'em with a sifter box I have. How do you make earwax?


It's essentially just butane extraction except in the way that it's finished. Most butane oil hash makers just kinda stir the amber oil around in the pyrex over a low induction heat source and then call it a day once they figure all of the butane has boiled away like in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWrWfd-0UjI. 

Earwax hash unfortunately takes a lot more work. So you take a dabber (like for concentrate glass and shit) and while your pyrex plate is still inside of the warm water tray you really agitate it a lot with your dabber to get the most butane evaporation and spread it over the pyrex. Instead of turning a dark amber oil it starts looking like, well more like boogars in that it is limey-green, gooey consistency eventually. Just keep making lines and lines into the hash mixture, scrape it up, spread it back down, make more lines and circles and shit and eventually you get a super aerated, butane-free earwax hash. It's up to you how you want the consistency to be.

Here's the most accurate video I've found on Youtube of the process: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPImH-7wk9A 
Edit: Starts at about 3:37

although the process I've used in the past differs in that I used an unbleached filter and a glass pipe (rather than ABS). I like to make sure that whatever duct tape I'm using is farther up the pipe from the filter so it doesn't contaminate it. I am pretty much an amateur at it but this method has worked in the past with AMAZING results. A lot of clubs in my area (South Bay) carry earwax / full melt hash that is pretty pricey. It's pretty rewarding to make it yourself for way cheaper.

Edit 2: My friend tells me he likes to stir in a little kief as well to add taste.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, it's that magical time again. A weekly Calendar Girl update can mean only one thing. That's right. Another week has gone by and they are continuing to size up. I think it gets noticeably more crowded looking to the naked eye around every three days or so. Judge for yourself...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

Minor update. Just a few close-ups.















Remember, if you're a cute 420 girl, and you would like to try some of this when it's done, PM me for details...Lol!
I also am in need of a roommate right now, so inquire within if in need of a place in West LA.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> It's essentially just butane extraction except in the way that it's finished. Most butane oil hash makers just kinda stir the amber oil around in the pyrex over a low induction heat source and then call it a day once they figure all of the butane has boiled away like in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWrWfd-0UjI.
> 
> Earwax hash unfortunately takes a lot more work. So you take a dabber (like for concentrate glass and shit) and while your pyrex plate is still inside of the warm water tray you really agitate it a lot with your dabber to get the most butane evaporation and spread it over the pyrex. Instead of turning a dark amber oil it starts looking like, well more like boogars in that it is limey-green, gooey consistency eventually. Just keep making lines and lines into the hash mixture, scrape it up, spread it back down, make more lines and circles and shit and eventually you get a super aerated, butane-free earwax hash. It's up to you how you want the consistency to be.
> 
> ...


Not sure if messin' with burning chemicals is my thing. Too much like a meth lab. Lol! No, seriously, that sounds awesome, and I would love to smoke your earwax (gross), but I really, really shouldn't burn things... in fact I'm not even sure if sharp objects are a good thing in my hands. It's all I can do to collect the kief I am so lazy. I was thinking about pressing it into those discs once, but am quite happy with sprinkling my bowls with kief, although doing so can make you cough your eyes out.


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Not sure if messin' with burning chemicals is my thing. Too much like a meth lab. Lol! No, seriously, that sounds awesome, and I would love to smoke your earwax (gross), but I really, really shouldn't burn things... in fact I'm not even sure if sharp objects are a good thing in my hands. It's all I can do to collect the kief I am so lazy. I was thinking about pressing it into those discs once, but am quite happy with sprinkling my bowls with kief, although doing so can make you cough your eyes out.


I feel you dude. Sesh's on the couch usually start with emptying the third compartment of my grinder and sprinkling some of that kief on top of a nice big party bowl mmmm. Once I get my grow started up and after my first harvest I'd be happy to share some of my earwax hash with you (or if you have a fair amount of trim you want to bring and make into earwax hash hehe)! If you're ever headed up to Yosemite for a shroomin' weekend let me know haha I'll be living along the way this fall in my new bigass house. 

Dude are you a photographer? Your Day 45 calendar model is oh so fiiiiine B)


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I feel you dude. Sesh's on the couch usually start with emptying the third compartment of my grinder and sprinkling some of that kief on top of a nice big party bowl mmmm. Once I get my grow started up and after my first harvest I'd be happy to share some of my earwax hash with you (or if you have a fair amount of trim you want to bring and make into earwax hash hehe)! If you're ever headed up to Yosemite for a shroomin' weekend let me know haha I'll be living along the way this fall in my new bigass house.
> 
> Dude are you a photographer? Your Day 45 calendar model is oh so fiiiiine B)


Yeah, I'll just let the people who have had practice make it (like you).

Yeah, I'm a photographer on the side... sorta like I'm a pot grower... I've got it down to a science, but I need to expand...Lol.

Thank you. Day 45 girl is perhaps my favorite of them all too. She's just as beautiful inside as out. Not difficult to fall in love with that one.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

SWEET!!!!
All i can say without writing a book of praise...
GREAT GARDENING SKILLS BRO!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> SWEET!!!!
> All i can say without writing a book of praise...
> GREAT GARDENING SKILLS BRO!!


Why thank you, but I've made no secret of my recent "eureka." It's the oxygen I'm pumping. Unlike the more massive root mass at the bottom of the res I was expecting, the aggressive oxygen presence served to keep root overgrowth in check. Makes sense since the roots don't have to travel anywhere to find oxygen. The oxygen increase is having a noticeable effect on all the components of productivity in my system... not the least of which is the enhanced effectiveness of Liquid Koolbloom. The plants are still drinking the stuff greedily, but I don't want to over-dose them (a kind of overfeeding that is different from a straight burn) so as not require a flush period of more than a week. So I will in all likelihood change the water tomorrow (no way I'm letting these babies go more than a week without fresh nutes), and dial the PPM down to a thousand. I'll keep it at a thousand by shooting pure Koolbloom as I feed. Watch what happens next. Now I know how Dr. Frankenstein must have felt.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Why thank you, but I've made no secret of my recent "eureka." It's the oxygen I'm pumping. Unlike the more massive root mass at the bottom of the res I was expecting, the aggressive oxygen presence served to keep root overgrowth in check. Makes sense since the roots don't have to travel anywhere to find oxygen. The oxygen increase is having a noticeable effect on all the components of productivity in my system... not the least of which is the enhanced effectiveness of Liquid Koolbloom. The plants are still drinking the stuff greedily, but I don't want to over-dose them (a kind of overfeeding that is different from a straight burn) so as not require a flush period of more than a week. So I will in all likelihood change the water tomorrow (no way I'm letting these babies go more than a week without fresh nutes), and dial the PPM down to a thousand. I'll keep it at a thousand by shooting pure Koolbloom as I feed. Watch what happens next. Now I know how Dr. Frankenstein must have felt.


agreed lj
i had an o2 problem before n it brought to light how esential o2 is not only for health but nute uptake etc etc, just overall health. im running a 40lpm pump with a stone in every bucket, the plant response has been wonderfull, n like youi said the root ball is big but not overbearing. if they have what they need they dont need to waste energy looking. 
not familiar with Kool bloom but will read up a little on it since your so big on it. i know ive read it but just didnt retain, would you mind giving a run down of the nutes your using n why that in paticular? would help us nubees to understand what is behind the choices/mix


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> agreed lj
> i had an o2 problem before n it brought to light how esential o2 is not only for health but nute uptake etc etc, just overall health. im running a 40lpm pump with a stone in every bucket, the plant response has been wonderfull, n like youi said the root ball is big but not overbearing. if they have what they need they dont need to waste energy looking.
> not familiar with Kool bloom but will read up a little on it since your so big on it. i know ive read it but just didnt retain, would you mind giving a run down of the nutes your using n why that in paticular? would help us nubees to understand what is behind the choices/mix


I'm just using the GH micro three part and Koolbloom along with Foralicious plus. No particular reason in using their brand. When I started my first grow, the dude at the shop said GH was the most widely used and very dependable, so I just went with that. I've been using it ever since. I'm thinking about changing, but I've had a lot of practice with GH, so know exactly what it'll do (for me).

Oh, so you're running one of those serious, loud pumps too? Aren't they great? As long as you can put the grow FAR away from where you sleep...Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

I changed the water again. The sugar concentration has the ph dangerously high. In the past few weeks, the plants have been exhibiting a tendency to rise in ph in the first three to six hours after water change, and then level off to a slow drop. I think this is the last water change until flush.





The bud pictured in the next three below is my crowning achievement as a grower. It is the single most magnificent OG Kush cola I've ever grown, and I'm proud to share it with you here if not at harvest lol. I've grown bigger buds, but for a true OG Kush, not some weird cross, these nugs are big.















The sweet zone is getting thicker. Let's see what happens in the next week.





A sweet pulled-back macro of one of the mid-sized smaller buds. Isn't she pretty?





And another shot to highlight the massive columns that have developed. 





Next two are today's contribution to what has become the 'flash off' segment of my galleries. This is a bit closer to how it looks to the naked eye under the HPS compared to flash on, but the dynamic range of shadow is exaggerated a bit. It looks really cool, though, imo.










*DIABLO BAPTISM*
The roots have taken a beating but they just keep drinking. Here is plant two getting a much needed rinse after a long week of drinking.


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 5, 2011)

All good shit. Those buds are FAT. How's your humidity? It'd be such a shame to grow such beautiful bud and then have some bud rot show up during harvest


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Get at it man! Almost there.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> All good shit. Those buds are FAT. How's your humidity? It'd be such a shame to grow such beautiful bud and then have some bud rot show up during harvest


I know, with the kind of density that's developing, the thought of mold did occur to me. The humidity is very low at 20% most of the time, rarely rising to 30% never over 35%. If you'll notice how dry and wind-battered my leaves look, you can see that I'm doing all I can to keep the air dry and moving. I'm hoping that due to the lack of humidity and constant wind, the buds will protect themselves from rot by sheer oil production.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

these last couple weeks should put some serious weight on those monsters lol, are they typical kush buds? meaning HARD. id not call those donkeys typical except on a donkey...
you running what 62 65 days? what % amber/milky/clear you looking to reach? i cut a few along the way last time and found a big difference in high with very little time, im talking 3 or 4 days between samples. makes for an interesting stash to say the least.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> these last couple weeks should put some serious weight on those monsters lol, are they typical kush buds? meaning HARD. id not call those donkeys typical except on a donkey...
> you running what 62 65 days? what % amber/milky/clear you looking to reach? i cut a few along the way last time and found a big difference in high with very little time, im talking 3 or 4 days between samples. makes for an interesting stash to say the least.


The hardness test I don't usually do until flush week. That's when I give a few a good squeeze to determine density. But based purely on the look, and the fact that even the thick branches are starting to strain under the weight, I'm thinkin' they'll be okay in terms of hardness.

I'm hoping for 63 days. I like to harvest right when you see amber peppered here and there with most cloudy.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Get at it man! Almost there.


Believe me, I'm doing everything I can to make them go faster. I want to smoke this so badly, it's quite killing me. The smell is beyond description. I can tell this is the best weed I've ever grown and I haven't even taken the first legit bowl yet.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm just using the GH micro three part and Koolbloom along with Foralicious plus. No particular reason in using their brand. When I started my first grow, the dude at the shop said GH was the most widely used and very dependable, so I just went with that. I've been using it ever since. I'm thinking about changing, but I've had a lot of practice with GH, so know exactly what it'll do (for me).
> 
> Oh, so you're running one of those serious, loud pumps too? Aren't they great? As long as you can put the grow FAR away from where you sleep...Lol.


yea they are great, yea they are loud lmao, my flower tent is in garage off the living room and entry, if i got company or such coming over i swap out to a couple smaller active air 15lpm for a little stelth. no way of ignoring the noise. lol the ol lady trumped me the other day when an unexpected guest arrived, before ansdwering the door she flipped the drier on. even in the garage it was un noticable. think ill keep her lol by the way she says to tell you those are beautiful!!! guess we are both envious...
im kinda the same, started out with botanicare and just feel comfortable with it. when i restock might try a run of GH just for the experience, might like it better you never know. when i see big ol donkeys like you got im thinking i need something to finish better.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> yea they are great, yea they are loud lmao, my flower tent is in garage off the living room and entry, if i got company or such coming over i swap out to a couple smaller active air 15lpm for a little stelth. no way of ignoring the noise. lol the ol lady trumped me the other day when an unexpected guest arrived, before ansdwering the door she flipped the drier on. even in the garage it was un noticable. think ill keep her lol by the way she says to tell you those are beautiful!!! guess we are both envious...
> im kinda the same, started out with botanicare and just feel comfortable with it. when i restock might try a run of GH just for the experience, might like it better you never know. when i see big ol donkeys like you got im thinking i need something to finish better.


My overall system running is loud as hell. It was loud as hell even BEFORE I upgraded the commercial pump. It's funny, when a grow finally ends and I unplug everything, a silence like thunder falls in my apartment. It's a sweet silence I trim the bud to.

Thanks for the compliments and thanks for lookin'. I only wish our grows were timed better so we could harvest at the same time. But I guess I'll be getting mighty high on my harvest by the time you're into full mature bloom. Hee hee... Sorry.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks like we are at the same time in flower.... give or take a day or two... (we beame members at the exact same date too on rui)
Ill tell u one thing diablo isnt really a true og in grow pattern.. 
in flavor its dead on og flavor a lil more indica kush like....
Not a bad thing ... A good thing in regards too yield..

I tend to think the best purest ogs have wicked stretch and enjoy a ver low nute reg.....
After all ... og yeild for shit compared to other strains ... 
And thats one reason its so expensive and so potent.....

On second thought ...your stuff looks very og in bud formation...
Great work Jin


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> It looks like we are at the same time in flower.... give or take a day or two... (we beame members at the exact same date too on rui)
> Ill tell u one thing diablo isnt really a true og in grow pattern..
> in flavor its dead on og flavor a lil more indica kush like....
> Not a bad thing ... A good thing in regards too yield..
> ...


I'm used to smaller nugs from OG's as well. That's why I'm so amazed this time around. There are, however, a few OG strains that yield some sizeable chunks (Goliath being one I can think of off hand). I've seen true OG in full bloom lotsa times. If one studies the structure of my current grow carefully, one will see that the nug structure is spot-on OG, it just looks different (better) than OG bud photos we're all used to because they're growing extra-freakish.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2011)

ops double post....


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL...
Allot of people are growing watered down og crosses....

some cases it Dpends on your camera and photography skills....

I just happened to notice that most og varieties now are crossed with kushes inorder to produce higher yield.....
(makes sences since californians know that there is some kush in og...hence the name..)
Og buds can grow as big as softballs ..... the real issue being that the classic og tend to stretch insanely ...
Making the bud sites spead further apart...causing less yield..
By any means there are ways around this...(toping , lst,etc)
All im saying is og crosses are better yielders...
I know ive grown abusive og... and it was a very good yielder , but was kush dom.....
Diablo being og dom..but in my exp. not a true og....

No worires tho diadlo is like top 20 in the med scene.... and your stuff looks great....
U want freekish check out my journal....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> LOL...
> Allot of people are growing watered down og crosses....
> 
> some cases it Dpends on your camera and photography skills....
> ...


Okay, the depth of your OG Kush knowledge is started to lose me a little... Lol. Geez, I had no idea of the subtle differences in lineage you speak of. All I go by is smell and taste to judge a 'true OG,' maybe not even knowing what the term 'true OG' really, really means. 
My last was a Platinum OG that was very, very stretchy and had further spaced nugs. Perhaps that was closer to 'true og' in its structure.

So this here Diablo is more on the OG side than the Kush side? Wow, my head is spinning... or it could just be because I'm high...Lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol..
dont mind me ...
Sometimes i take these things to serious...
I just go by what i see man....n what i smoke n grow....
Have a good one bro !


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I changed the water again. The sugar concentration has the ph dangerously high. In the past few weeks, the plants have been exhibiting a tendency to rise in ph in the first three to six hours after water change, and then level off to a slow drop. I think this is the last water change until flush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking massive! Im jealous, you are defintely beating me now. Great Job Lordjin! How tall are those colas? Mine are only 14 inches max


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Looking massive! Im jealous, you are defintely beating me now. Great Job Lordjin! How tall are those colas? Mine are only 14 inches max


 Thanks, bro. You may have me in height. These bazookas have no gaps between nodes, so they're shorter and growing wider instead of taller. Their stretch completely froze ages ago.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not gonna type much this time. I'm pretty speechless myself at this point.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew you were gonna get nice buds. With 4x2 space for a 1000w. And hydro. 
Temps look a bit high. See how the leafs are pointing up? My ladies prefew lower temps near the end to bring out more colour and denser buds.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I knew you were gonna get nice buds. With 4x2 space for a 1000w. And hydro.
> Temps look a bit high. See how the leafs are pointing up? My ladies prefew lower temps near the end to bring out more colour and denser buds.


The high temp is the trade-off. There's nothing I can do about it short of turning the light off completely. I don't see a lack in density.

Edit:
Also, higher temps, if you can manage it without killing the plants, paired with low humidity causes the buds to produce more resin to protect themselves from drying out... resulting in more potency. These buds and leaves are getting battered by high temps and constant wind. This is a good preventative measure against mold, and again, results in greater potency as the plant seeks to protect itself with oils. It's actually the finished plants with droopy downward leaves that are less potent.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 7, 2011)

Im jealous too....
Looks like you got the edge on me yield wise....
But my leaves look way more healthier than yours....hehe

Theres only one way to settle this ....
A harvoff.....
Whats a harv off....???
Its basically you put your harvest against mine....lol
We take turns burning only the best buds off the crowns...
And whoesever stuff is more dank takes the prize.....(or watever person passes out first losses..u dig)
u guessed it .... winner takes all....lol
Or we could just have people vote on pics ...your call...???


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Im jealous too....
> Looks like you got the edge on me yield wise....
> But my leaves look way more healthier than yours....hehe
> 
> ...


Lol.

Good thing for me we grow these plants to harvest the buds and not the leaves, eh? I'll lose a 'prettiest leaves' contest every time...

A harv-off? That's some funny ass shit too. I'm up for that. I've already suggested to another guy here growing Fire Og that we should put up detailed smoke reports when we're done and perhaps arrange for a small bud swap.

Voting on pics is good, but no way to really know without smoking it yourself. If that other dude is up for it eventually, I'd be open to a three way swap. What OG are you currently growing?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 7, 2011)

Louis XIII, Chemdawg, larry, sk, and lawrence fishbourne.....(i made the last one up)
I pretty much only grow ogs with a (preferably) male name attached...

But (excuse me while i laugh)...was only being foolish i wouldnt put up a popcorn nug of lou .... up against your harvest....
The lous mine... and thats a risk im not willing to take...

However...im down for a sesh... just let me chop these suckas up and will talk.......
(call me)


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn dude, are you sure those are OG? What happened to little golf ball nugs everywhere? Those things are THICK!! Keep jammin' til payday.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Louis XIII, Chemdawg, larry, sk, and lawrence fishbourne.....(i made the last one up)
> I pretty much only grow ogs with a (preferably) male name attached...
> 
> But (excuse me while i laugh)...was only being foolish i wouldnt put up a popcorn nug of lou .... up against your harvest....
> ...


I actually like Louis XIII a lot. It's a very heavy stone. OG's with male names? Have you looked into Charlie Sheen OG? I've heard the name tossed about, but don't know what it is. Probably somethin they just made up... but funny.

I'm pretty close to harvest myself. So when I'm done, I'm gonna check back with you and that other guy (Sleezy) growing Fire. I think we OG growers need to stick together.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Damn dude, are you sure those are OG? What happened to little golf ball nugs everywhere? Those things are THICK!! Keep jammin' til payday.


 
I know. As someone else pointed out, would a true OG really grow like that?

Well as far as OG plant structure characteristics are concerned, I'm pretty familiar. The buds usually ARE more individual in appearance and are spaced a little wider apart... The buds themselves are recognizeably OG, but the way they are spaced on the plant is super stout and chubby... I think it might be due in part to the extreme grow environment they're getting. One thing is for sure, the smell puts all doubts to rest.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I actually like Louis XIII a lot. It's a very heavy stone. OG's with male names? Have you looked into Charlie Sheen OG? I've heard the name tossed about, but don't know what it is. Probably somethin they just made up... but funny.
> 
> I'm pretty close to harvest myself. So when I'm done, I'm gonna check back with you and that other guy (Sleezy) growing Fire. I think we OG growers need to stick together.


I was thinking of starting a group...(exclusively for og growers).....
The og snobs sounds like a catchy name....

Allot people are not too familiar with its characteristics....
I can tell once uve grown og thiers no mistaking it ....
Your stuff is no doubt og .. 

Charlie sheen is just some bullshit gimmmick ....i only deal with real cuts....
Will chat later....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I was thinking of starting a group...(exclusively for og growers).....
> The og snobs sounds like a catchy name....
> 
> Allot people are not too familiar with its characteristics....
> ...


Hey, an OG grower club... that sounds pretty cool. Count me in. I don't grow anything else either.

Yeah, sometimes it's hard to sift through all the fake name cuts to what's the real deal.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey I figured out how to use my digital camera and I took some new pics for ya! This is from Flower Day 47.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here in the valley I have run across, Skywalker OG, SFV OG, TAHOE OG, Fire OG, $100 OG, Platinum OG, Diablo OG, Larry OG, Herojuana OG, Henry VIII OG, obama OG, sheen OG The Hills OG....I wanna grow alllllll of them because Im an OG GROWER ya digg? Los Scandalous OG (made that up)


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Hey I figured out how to use my digital camera and I took some new pics for ya! This is from Flower Day 47.


Oh fuckin' yeah, hoss. That is MUCH better photo quality. Yeah, just as I thought, I want to smoke that when it's done. 

Can you believe it? I'm high out of my mind on my dried prune trimmings. It's a very, very speedy, rush high because of the lack of maturity, but MAN I'm high. I think the real stuff is gonna be fuckin' lethal.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Here in the valley I have run across, Skywalker OG, SFV OG, TAHOE OG, Fire OG, $100 OG, Platinum OG, Diablo OG, Larry OG, Herojuana OG, Henry VIII OG, obama OG, sheen OG The Hills OG....I wanna grow alllllll of them because Im an OG GROWER ya digg? Los Scandalous OG (made that up)


How come there ain't no "Original Gangsta OG?" That would be like OG OG. Crazy shit. Lol. Can I call mine OG OG Kush?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh fuckin' yeah, hoss. That is MUCH better photo quality. Yeah, just as I thought, I want to smoke that when it's done.
> 
> Can you believe it? I'm high out of my mind on my dried prune trimmings. It's a very, very speedy, rush high because of the lack of maturity, but MAN I'm high. I think the real stuff is gonna be fuckin' lethal.


You lil cheater! I won't dare to touch anything until Day 60! But im glad your having fun!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> How come there ain't no "Original Gangsta OG?" That would be like OG OG. Crazy shit. Lol. Can I call mine OG OG Kush?



I'll name my OG strain- Bo$$ OG 

and you can name your OG strain- Lord OG or.....Da OG Kush


----------



## mazand1982 (Jun 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Hey I figured out how to use my digital camera and I took some new pics for ya! This is from Flower Day 47.



lord, about how much do you estimate yopu will get from these 2 plants and how large is your grow room exactly???...thanks bud, looking awesome!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> lord, about how much do you estimate yopu will get from these 2 plants and how large is your grow room exactly???...thanks bud, looking awesome!


Ha ha. Do you have Sleezy's and my plants mixed up? I think you replied to his posted comment. Lol.

As far as yield goes, an average will land me anywhere from 12-14 zips. A particularly outstanding yield (like my last grow) a shade over the magical pound mark. As far as these two here? I try not to guess or hope to much.... I have too much experience with this. So now I'm just chillin' and letting it ride out and happy to weigh whatever it comes to when they're dry. But I'll have a detailed harvest/yield report...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> You lil cheater! I won't dare to touch anything until Day 60! But im glad your having fun!


No, no. I have absolutely not touched any of the real buds with swollen glands. These were just those pesky, scrawny things that only a complete noob would leave on his plants. Real throw-away stuff... or so I thought. Something told me to just leave those sickly branches on my bookshelf to dry. So glad I didn't toss 'em. It has saved me another $100 trip to the dispensary.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny little story to go with tonight's update. I had a minor domestic dispute here on the home front that brought five very large police officers into my living room tonight. Don't worry, it was just a stupid misunderstanding and everything is kosher now. So the cops being here ended up as almost a social call. 

We got to chatting about cats, photography (one of the cop's relatives is a photographer)... just making common small talk. Then the officer I presumed to be the highest in rank asks if he can have a look inside my cab. I rushed over there with a head jerk and flung open the doors. They stood there, five over six foot uniformed cops with their jaws open. One of them said that with these small residential grows, he is NOT used to seeing such magnificent plants and such a high-tech, clean system. I made them all clarify that in all their experience so far as cops, mine is the BEST residential grow they've seen. They said hands down as I pumped my fist in victory. One of them said he even wanted to take a picture to show some of the guys back at the station he was so impressed... but then he stopped and said, "but you probably wouldn't be comfortable with that." I laughed and actually slapped him on the shoulder. Then I said, "Can I just step back a few feet and take in this scene? I wish I could have a picture of you guys staring at my plants." We all had a good laugh and wished each other a pleasant evening.

What can I say? I just have a way with cops.



































Tonight's avatar change and update is dedicated to the Los Angeles Police Department. Peace and good growing.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Better cut them down and stash em! Dirty lil pigs! I wouldn't ever trust 50. Your nutz! How in the hell did they know you had dank in there? Did you show them your license? Crazy Crazy Crazy! I don't tell anyone but 2-3 friends at most! They wanted to take a pic for evidence for a warrant! To arrest you for those two plants of yours! Then they would take em and store it for when they have vacation for 30 days, smoke all your OG and laugh it up! My boy is a pig and thats what he does. Stashes all the weed he catches people smoking in public, lets them go with a warning and brings home the dank. Last time he had half a pound stored up!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh and your dank is looking very OG OG!


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Better cut them down and stash em! Dirty lil pigs! I wouldn't ever trust 50. Your nutz! How in the hell did they know you had dank in there? Did you show them your license? Crazy Crazy Crazy! I don't tell anyone but 2-3 friends at most! They wanted to take a pic for evidence for a warrant! To arrest you for those two plants of yours! Then they would take em and store it for when they have vacation for 30 days, smoke all your OG and laugh it up! My boy is a pig and thats what he does. Stashes all the weed he catches people smoking in public, lets them go with a warning and brings home the dank. Last time he had half a pound stored up!



There isn't a damn law out there stops cops from tricking you and lying to you. I would never let cops look at my grow, that is just way too risky.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gotta love Cali  Most Police officers in this state are starting to get a pretty good grasp of what constitutes a crime. Most police officers that I have dealt with, are either completely laissez-faire when it comes to chronic, or over emphatic with the whole "I used to smoke in the eighties, dude" act. Let's keep it that way 

Lord, I know you're a die-hard OG fan, which means you can tolerate kushes, so I'm just going to ask. Have you heard of Plushberry? It's TGA's first Kush strain, which was just released this year, and sold out within seven hours of release. Anyways, supposed to be the best smelling stuff he's ever grown. And, it turns pink at room temp. Lucky for us, we were able to get seeds. Anyways, if you're looking for a life-long keeper kush strain, that some say is unmatched in flavor, check out PB:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/398941-plush-berry-picture-thread.html

Definitely one of those strains you grow, jar up, and never tell a soul about. Weed that good must not end up in the wrong hands  

Aside from that, I'm nearly surprised that I am actually noticing growth day by day. You are making headway, fast. On top of that, those buds like effin' primo. Definitely an OG, I was just giving you a hard time for having such gnarly plants. They have that classic OG bud formation to them, and they seem to be favoring the main stems for production. I'm sure the smell is a dead giveaway too. I just picked up some Woody Kush that smells like some OG Kush that just spend all day laboring in a wood shop. Gonna smoke some now for the first time. Keep on truckin' pal.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> There isn't a damn law out there stops cops from tricking you and lying to you. I would never let cops look at my grow, that is just way too risky.


Tricking him in to doing what? Admitting that he possesses plants, legally, well under the limits and within the guidelines of state law and a doctor's prescription? It would be a waste of time for any cop to attempt to build a case on someone who is breaking no state law whatsoever. it's Cali. If you're prop 215 compliant, and you have two plants in your house, there is really nothing they could do. I guess they could call the feds and bring the DEA in, but I'm not sure if they would consider busting a medically compliant two plant grow worthwhile. Good thing it's 2011, right?


----------



## gearaholic (Jun 8, 2011)

wow looks incredible. why do you cross hatch the 2 plants?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Better cut them down and stash em! Dirty lil pigs! I wouldn't ever trust 50. Your nutz! How in the hell did they know you had dank in there? Did you show them your license? Crazy Crazy Crazy! I don't tell anyone but 2-3 friends at most! They wanted to take a pic for evidence for a warrant! To arrest you for those two plants of yours! Then they would take em and store it for when they have vacation for 30 days, smoke all your OG and laugh it up! My boy is a pig and thats what he does. Stashes all the weed he catches people smoking in public, lets them go with a warning and brings home the dank. Last time he had half a pound stored up!


Dude, don't get me wrong. I appreciate and understand your concern, and it was something of an effort to shake those old fears of police, but I have largely let my fear of cops go. Their visit was completely unrelated to my grow. My manager knows about it. You can even smell it from outside. They did. And so they knew about it even before I mentioned it to them outside. I CANNOT hide this smell even if I piggy-backed three carbon scrubbers. Since there is nothing I can do really to hide this, I put it out in the open as much as possible. This is something I can't hide physically, so I don't try to hide it socially. I fully embrace that there is absolutely nothing illegal or even unlawful about what I am doing. You wouldn't be seeing my journal posted on my IP address at home if I didn't truly feel this way... And it took many years of just spectating at RIU before I finally took the plunge, so I still had a little paranoia going not that long ago. California has changed. Cops are our friends. The sooner we start truly believing that and living that way, the more cannabis will be brought out into the open... and the greater likelihood towards full legalization.

When head officer joked about taking a picture. He was JOKING. There was absolutely no tension in the air AT ALL. I even slapped him on the back. Technically it's still illegal by Federal standards. But regular beat cops hate it when feds try to muscle in on their turf. What you see in the movies about cops hating feds isn't that much of an exaggeration of real life. The cops feel that they are in control of the marijuana situation in California... and they want to keep it that way. They are completely, and I mean completely as compliant with state law as the rest of us. Believe it, brother. I'm actually glad for what happened tonight. It was a great test for me to actually see for myself if what I'm doing is legal. It is. I shit you not, they were COMPLIMENTING me on my grow and warning me not to tell ANYONE about it to avoid the remote chance of a home invasion.

I'm telling you bro, LA cops are different now and they're not all bad. It's just a tough stereotype these guys have to deal with. They have a bad rep, but they deal with a rough crowd.

EDIT:

OH, and the coolest cop, the biggest guy, was wearing a short-sleeved uniform that showed some kind of wicked looking dragon tattoo on his right arm.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> There isn't a damn law out there stops cops from tricking you and lying to you. I would never let cops look at my grow, that is just way too risky.


Look at my lengthy response regarding cops. It could just be my part of the city, but I doubt it. State Law is State Law. I didn't even have to show them my rec.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Gotta love Cali  Most Police officers in this state are starting to get a pretty good grasp of what constitutes a crime. Most police officers that I have dealt with, are either completely laissez-faire when it comes to chronic, or over emphatic with the whole "I used to smoke in the eighties, dude" act. Let's keep it that way
> 
> Lord, I know you're a die-hard OG fan, which means you can tolerate kushes, so I'm just going to ask. Have you heard of Plushberry? It's TGA's first Kush strain, which was just released this year, and sold out within seven hours of release. Anyways, supposed to be the best smelling stuff he's ever grown. And, it turns pink at room temp. Lucky for us, we were able to get seeds. Anyways, if you're looking for a life-long keeper kush strain, that some say is unmatched in flavor, check out PB:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love Cali, man. I feel 'free' at last... well, almost. But compared to scoring weed on a street corner looking out for black and whites? Heaven.

Thanks for noticing my progress. I'll have to check out that Plush Berry. Yeah, I love Kushes too. Master is a classic standby as well.

Woody Kush? Maybe I've been a little hard on exotic crosses. I want that.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Tricking him in to doing what? Admitting that he possesses plants, legally, well under the limits and within the guidelines of state law and a doctor's prescription? It would be a waste of time for any cop to attempt to build a case on someone who is breaking no state law whatsoever. it's Cali. If you're prop 215 compliant, and you have two plants in your house, there is really nothing they could do. I guess they could call the feds and bring the DEA in, but I'm not sure if they would consider busting a medically compliant two plant grow worthwhile. Good thing it's 2011, right?


Right.

And again, as i said somewhere else, cops and feds are not best friends AT ALL. Cops want feds far away from their jurisdiction, so yeah, they're not gonna call the Dea for anything... let alone a small time state compliant dude like me.

And you know what? Eric Holder just has to say certain things in public, but even HE knows that state compliant folks growing two plants in file cabinets are not a concern. In fact in a very real sense, it's small growers like US who are the real threat to cartels trafficking marijuana in bulk across our borders. So you see? Why would they want to bust us, when we're part of the solution...NOT the problem.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> And you know what? Eric Holder just has to say certain things in public, but even HE knows that state compliant folks growing two plants in file cabinets are not a concern. In fact in a very real sense, it's small growers like US who are the real threat to cartels trafficking marijuana in bulk across our borders. So you see? Why would they want to bust us, when we're part of the solution...NOT the problem.


Ding ding ding! We have a winner


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Tricking him in to doing what? Admitting that he possesses plants, legally, well under the limits and within the guidelines of state law and a doctor's prescription? It would be a waste of time for any cop to attempt to build a case on someone who is breaking no state law whatsoever. it's Cali. If you're prop 215 compliant, and you have two plants in your house, there is really nothing they could do. I guess they could call the feds and bring the DEA in, but I'm not sure if they would consider busting a medically compliant two plant grow worthwhile. Good thing it's 2011, right?


Yeah I do see your point. I have had a lot of bad experiences with the police in the past, especially when I was a skater. I have never trusted police as they have tricked friends into saying things they shouldn't have--even saying that everything said was off the record (which of course it isn't). 

So you have to excuse me when I say this. I've been yelled at by cops, cuffed by cops, kicked around by cops, all for stupid reasons. I'm tired of it. And it might just be my area but I'm not sure I will ever truly trust a cop. 

All the more power to you, Lordjin, if you can openly show off your grow to the po po. Must be a good feeling.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm actually glad for what happened tonight. It was a great test for me to actually see for myself if what I'm doing is legal. It is. I shit you not, they were COMPLIMENTING me on my grow and warning me not to tell ANYONE about it to avoid the remote chance of a home invasion.
> 
> I'm telling you bro, LA cops are different now and they're not all bad. It's just a tough stereotype these guys have to deal with. They have a bad rep, but they deal with a rough crowd.


There it is.







I know exactly how you feel. I'm not so open about it per say, but it has nothing to do with fear of police. That shit they said about home invasions is no joke.

There's a group of police that get a bad reputation and don't deserve it. There's another crowd that does. That one, however, is just a product of the always present human malfeasance. So, assuming that most Police Officers are just normal people with normal ideals like me and you, one would conclude that a law abiding citizen and a law enforcer are a perfect match for best friends. You were a law abiding citizen in the presence of law enforcers. What's sketch about that? It's two parts sanity, one part beating around the bush. And it works, for now. The next step is legalization. In which case I see the golden goose being slaughtered, and served up on a platter to mega corporations. Dank weed will never die, but the golden goose will. Maybe, if you're good enough at growing, you can have a little silver, or copper goose 

Am I making sense? No?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Yeah I do see your point. I have had a lot of bad experiences with the police in the past, especially when I was a skater. I have never trusted police as they have tricked friends into saying things they shouldn't have--even saying that everything said was off the record (which of course it isn't).
> 
> So you have to excuse me when I say this. I've been yelled at by cops, cuffed by cops, kicked around by cops, all for stupid reasons. I'm tired of it. And it might just be my area but I'm not sure I will ever truly trust a cop.
> 
> All the more power to you, Lordjin, if you can openly show off your grow to the po po. Must be a good feeling.


I can dig what you are saying, hoss. And I am truly sorry for your bad encounters with the uniformed. And if you have skater in your history, all the worse. I too have been on the receiving end of the hard fist of the law myself in my slightly checkered past, but I have made a conscious effort to truly live by what the law says it is. Again, this was a great test for me, and I feel I have jumped a hurdle. I would be lying if I said I wasn't just a little nervous at seeing that uniformed goon-squad outside my door, but I remained cool and confident and just was dying to see what that golden certificate I got from the doctor is really worth. I didn't even have to take it out. It's all about the good rapport you establish with them. I was a punk kid too, but as an older guy now, I feel more confident with them as the laws are written in California.

Thanks, bro. After tonight, I feel just that much more confident about my legality.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> There it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can be pretty open about it (I have to since you can smell it from outside), but if you saw the layout of my apartment complex and saw how my place is situated in said complex, you'd see that I have a pretty good situation in terms of security... which is hugely important. 

Exactly. When I'm in the presence of the law, this former rebellious youth who used to spit on the idea of cops, puts on his Captain Law-abiding Citizen costume. Cops love that. You lavish them with respect of their authority and they won't fuck with you... you end up talking about your grow with them... Weird experience... and I wouldn't trade it for the world.

EDIT:
and about weed becoming corporate? I could be very wrong, but somehow I think you and I will be dead before we see that. A black Jewish lesbian will be president at that time too.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Yeah I do see your point. I have had a lot of bad experiences with the police in the past, especially when I was a skater. I have never trusted police as they have tricked friends into saying things they shouldn't have--even saying that everything said was off the record (which of course it isn't).
> 
> So you have to excuse me when I say this. I've been yelled at by cops, cuffed by cops, kicked around by cops, all for stupid reasons. I'm tired of it. And it might just be my area but I'm not sure I will ever truly trust a cop.
> 
> All the more power to you, Lordjin, if you can openly show off your grow to the po po. Must be a good feeling.


Hey man, I've been there too. Did some dirt. Had my run-ins. I'm just level headed enough to chalk that up to me being an insolent little bastard of a teenager, and realize that nowadays, cops are my friend. I see you're from the Bay, so I feel you on the whole "area" thing. I'm from Sac, and things get really fucking hairy on my block. If I get pulled over, I almost always get the feeling as if the cop is thinking "Thank God, this guy isn't some tweaker all twacked out on the road without a valid licence". If anyone is going to protect my grow besides me, it's the police. Provided our Pitbull doesn't eviscerate the culprits. I know where you're coming from, and I felt that way well in to my early twenties. It took a while, but I've shaken my hatred. Aside from the occasional pedal-smash through a yellow light, I don't break the law. Because of this, I attract little to no police attraction. If you're selling it, they'll buy it. In time my man, you'll come around  It's a shitty job and I commend them for doing what they do. Some of them are assholes, but that's just because some people are assholes, and some people are cops. Charge it to chaos theory. Be easy


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> and about weed becoming corporate? I could be very wrong, but somehow I think you and I will be dead before we see that. A black Jewish lesbian will be president at that time too.


As much as I love all the old fucks and all their shitty logic, I realize that they don't have much time left. Once they die off, shit's going down son! It's science. Science prevails. Cannabis is medicine. I know that, and you know that. I estimate we're under the 10 year mark. That's what is so great about the technology boom. Information flow. This shit is evolving faster than we can understand it. Because of this, everyone will truly understand cannabis at sometime before our collapse. At the going rate, no hasty revision of the bible can prepare for what scientific advances in the next few decades will explain. My two cents!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Hey man, I've been there too. Did some dirt. Had my run-ins. I'm just level headed enough to chalk that up to me being an insolent little bastard of a teenager, and realize that nowadays, cops are my friend. I see you're from the Bay, so I feel you on the whole "area" thing. I'm from Sac, and things get really fucking hairy on my block. If I get pulled over, I almost always get the feeling as if the cop is thinking "Thank God, this guy isn't some tweaker all twacked out on the road without a valid licence". If anyone is going to protect my grow besides me, it's the police. Provided our Pitbull doesn't eviscerate the culprits. I know where you're coming from, and I felt that way well in to my early twenties. It took a while, but I've shaken my hatred. Aside from the occasional pedal-smash through a yellow light, I don't break the law. Because of this, I attract little to no police attraction. If you're selling it, they'll buy it. In time my man, you'll come around  It's a shitty job and I commend them for doing what they do. Some of them are assholes, but that's just because some people are assholes, and some people are cops. Charge it to chaos theory. Be easy


Well said, good man. 

Why do I get the feeling that all these journals are just a buncha old guys who used to be punk kids?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well said, good man.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that all these journals are just a buncha old guys who used to be punk kids?


Haha, for sure. I wouldn't consider myself an old guy, but I definitely couldn't tell you any of my high school teacher's names.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha, for sure. I wouldn't consider myself an old guy, but I definitely couldn't tell you any of my high school teacher's names.


Hey, we're only as old as we feel. Man, you're scaring me with that high school teacher's name shit. I can't remember a single one, either, now that you mention it...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

gearaholic said:


> wow looks incredible. why do you cross hatch the 2 plants?


It's a method of increasing number of top colas called LST (low stress training).


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 8, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Hey man, I've been there too. Did some dirt. Had my run-ins. I'm just level headed enough to chalk that up to me being an insolent little bastard of a teenager, and realize that nowadays, cops are my friend. I see you're from the Bay, so I feel you on the whole "area" thing. I'm from Sac, and things get really fucking hairy on my block. If I get pulled over, I almost always get the feeling as if the cop is thinking "Thank God, this guy isn't some tweaker all twacked out on the road without a valid licence". If anyone is going to protect my grow besides me, it's the police. Provided our Pitbull doesn't eviscerate the culprits. I know where you're coming from, and I felt that way well in to my early twenties. It took a while, but I've shaken my hatred. Aside from the occasional pedal-smash through a yellow light, I don't break the law. Because of this, I attract little to no police attraction. If you're selling it, they'll buy it. In time my man, you'll come around  It's a shitty job and I commend them for doing what they do. Some of them are assholes, but that's just because some people are assholes, and some people are cops. Charge it to chaos theory. Be easy


I think I might see your point, with time. As of right now, however, it is really difficult for me to not hate the police. Long story short, bad cops basically locked up two of my friends in prison, and I almost had to go in along with them. It's a fucked up situation and I would probably be in prison too right now if I hadn't taken a second look at my life and turned it around. 

Now I'm going to University on a full scholarship and although it was a fucked up situation, caused entirely by cops, I've taken to believing that people are better off living good lives as they see fit. To be honest I would be happy if they did away with the entire police force in my area. In some countries in Europe it is mandatory to own a gun and the crime rates there are much much lower than America's and they have nothing close to our police forces--or should I say armies. Not to mention, the police union in my city is demanding 90% pensions... NOBODY gets 90% of their salary in retirement in the private sector, so why should cops? The money that they demand is taken away from our poor ass schools--meaning dumber generations in the future. It's really disheartening when police have directly almost ruined my life and then indirectly ruined almost countless others. It's frustrating, really.

But I'm not trying to hijack jin's thread by any means I just wanted to explain my extreme distrust (for a time, hatred) of police. I guess it's just something I have to work on.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 8, 2011)

You showed the cops your grow.???..lol
probly a good idea since u say its easy to smell....
I have nothing against cops.... but i wouldnt trust em....
I hvnt always been a legal member ...(had a rec)...
And cops in la dont rally care about marijuana cause its a misdemeanor...
Legally there is nothing they can do .. So there was no real reason to fear them...
Ive been busted before .. because of mj and it led to imprisonment.... and i live in cali ...(only for several days.lol)
The smell of the marijuana led/ gave the probable cause to search me ....
And back then i had other illegal substance on me....
I was stupid then and didnt understand the law ...
But now i understand my rights and legally can have so much mj with me....
Ive been caught rcently on the train(metro) with some erb..
Two sheriffs nitced the smell...even thru the botles..
And wanted to check me ..i howd the too separate containers... and my rec.
And they let me go ...
They laughed about it....I told them i bought it.... but i was delivering it to a fellow patient (it was some louie i grew)...
theyy were fascinated by the rec and weed also .. mind u tho... they were checking me for other illegal things..
But i had nothing to hide...

Ive had cop frinends...
One in particular.. that i befriended in a college course (law)....ironically..
My gf was also in the class...
He was cool , and offered to take me out .. to mess with the prostitutes and get free food ....
He evn invited me to some raunchy sex party.. which i declined to go to ....
Come to find out after the class was over .. he was calling my gf and aski her to go out for lunch..prick! (he had the number for afterclas studies in are study group)

All in all ... i love the law and in most cases it works in our advantage..
But im just leary of cops..

Let me know when you guy want to see how og really looks like (sleezy ,jin) were alll at the same time.....
Im sure you guys can join the OG consulate..... 
Im already the louie Ambasador....lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I think I might see your point, with time. As of right now, however, it is really difficult for me to not hate the police. Long story short, bad cops basically locked up two of my friends in prison, and I almost had to go in along with them. It's a fucked up situation and I would probably be in prison too right now if I hadn't taken a second look at my life and turned it around.
> 
> Now I'm going to University on a full scholarship and although it was a fucked up situation, caused entirely by cops, I've taken to believing that people are better off living good lives as they see fit. To be honest I would be happy if they did away with the entire police force in my area. In some countries in Europe it is mandatory to own a gun and the crime rates there are much much lower than America's and they have nothing close to our police forces--or should I say armies. Not to mention, the police union in my city is demanding 90% pensions... NOBODY gets 90% of their salary in retirement in the private sector, so why should cops? The money that they demand is taken away from our poor ass schools--meaning dumber generations in the future. It's really disheartening when police have directly almost ruined my life and then indirectly ruined almost countless others. It's frustrating, really.
> 
> But I'm not trying to hijack jin's thread by any means I just wanted to explain my extreme distrust (for a time, hatred) of police. I guess it's just something I have to work on.


Duder, don't worry about hijacking my thread. I find this open discussion I've started very fascinating and have enjoyed reading all your thoughts. That's what an open forum is all about, isn't it?

Yeah, I don't expect to change the way you feel. And I certainly am no lover of police. I acknowledge them, what they do, and to a very real degree respect them, but the sight of them still makes me tense a little...old habits die hard.

But my point is that we're not doing anything wrong, so we have no need to be paranoid and defensive anymore. With some (like you), the chill out towards the po po will take a little longer, but that's understandable.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> You showed the cops your grow.???..lol
> probly a good idea since u say its easy to smell....
> I have nothing against cops.... but i wouldnt trust em....
> I hvnt always been a legal member ...(had a rec)...
> ...


Hey, Love your train story. Totally. That's how the cops were in my house. They were fascinated by it. That's sweet that you were delivering your own meds to a friend, tho. 

And that cop macking on your girl ain't cool.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 8, 2011)

jin just be careful man. i too am state compliant but a buddy of mine got robbed about a year ago. his dumb ass told someone and they told 3 huge guys that he was growing. they came pistil whipped him and took off with about 10k cash and about 20 plants. the cops got the $$$ back but his crop was ruined. just saying being "too open" might bring things much worse than the police. there are a lot of people who would love to robb someone and then sell their plants on the black market.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dirk d said:


> jin just be careful man. i too am state compliant but a buddy of mine got robbed about a year ago. his dumb ass told someone and they told 3 huge guys that he was growing. they came pistil whipped him and took off with about 10k cash and about 20 plants. the cops got the $$$ back but his crop was ruined. just saying being "too open" might bring things much worse than the police. there are a lot of people who would love to robb someone and then sell their plants on the black market.


Totally. But when I say 'open' I mean that my manager knows and my immediate next door neighbor (she can obviously smell it when she walks past my door to get to hers). Other than that, only close, close friends who live out of state know about it. Also, anyone trying to break in would have a heck of a time getting in here... the effort alone wouldn't be worth my paltry two plants. And the smell cannot be detected outside of our building which is heavily gated anyway.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

listening to you guys makes me glad to be the old dude lol, i grew up in a place and time where you went to prison for posesion, no question about it. im state compliant but would proly shit if the cops knocked on my door. my old lady laughs at me when a pig pulls up behind me, i get nervous even if im not doing anything. i know they usually are cool, but ive the scars to prove it wasnt always that way. the physical wounds heal, the mental ones im not so sure about. its been decades since ive been in any trouble. glad i made it through those rough years...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> listening to you guys makes me glad to be the old dude lol, i grew up in a place and time where you went to prison for posesion, no question about it. im state compliant but would proly shit if the cops knocked on my door. my old lady laughs at me when a pig pulls up behind me, i get nervous even if im not doing anything. i know they usually are cool, but ive the scars to prove it wasnt always that way. the physical wounds heal, the mental ones im not so sure about. its been decades since ive been in any trouble. glad i made it through those rough years...


Hear, hear. Very heartfelt. I dig it.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

So for tonight's lecture, I would like to begin with trichome development. Note how the full ooze of maturity is starting to manifest on this lower mid-sized nug.





I think this photo might give us a clearer indication as to where the buds may be in terms of maturity. Chime in on this one, y'all.





And so to round it out, here are the usual varied angle shots to show their progress. Enjoy.

























The weaker plant below. She's looking a little better as time goes by. I'll probably use buds from her for any swap I do. Lol!















So that does it for tonight. Note how the hairs are turning brown and it looks like they're 'disappearing' into the swollen glands and all you see is solid, sugar-coated bud meat with little brown tips. They're starting to take on that finished look alright.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 8, 2011)

lol man i like every update you put out. looks like the trichs are getting cloudy. how long is this strain supposed to go for?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

dirk d said:


> lol man i like every update you put out. looks like the trichs are getting cloudy. how long is this strain supposed to go for?


OG's are notorious for slow finishes. The label says 9-10 weeks. I see more clear ones than I was expecting at this point, so it still looks like a ways.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

How much longer do you think Lordjin? I checked my trichs on a lower bud today, and i found 20-30% amber trichs! wtf. So I did what you did and chopped it, check it again with the microscope, smelled my fingers, got hypnotized from the OG smell, thought about you cheating, and put it in my bong and smoked it! It tasted like sweet grass, but smelled like sticky icky exhaled bud smoke. I got soooo high man! I wonder if I got high of my nutes, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> How much longer do you think Lordjin? I checked my trichs on a lower bud today, and i found 20-30% amber trichs! wtf. So I did what you did and chopped it, check it again with the microscope, smelled my fingers, got hypnotized from the OG smell, thought about you cheating, and put it in my bong and smoked it! It tasted like sweet grass, but smelled like sticky icky exhaled bud smoke. I got soooo high man! I wonder if I got high of my nutes, lol.


Whoa. Are you serious? I don't see any ambers yet on mine. Amazing. Could it have something to do with LED?

Yes, absolutely. I got high on nutes too. It tastes really bad, but gets you mega high, doesn't it?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Whoa. Are you serious? I don't see any ambers yet on mine. Amazing. Could it have something to do with LED?
> 
> Yes, absolutely. I got high on nutes too. It tastes really bad, but gets you mega high, doesn't it?


Ya it was pretty good considerating it wasnt flushed and on day 48. I think the LEDs have to be making them amber! What do you think I should do? I was thinking there would be major weight being put on day 50s... Maybe chop day 55? or Just wait till 60.. we'll see


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 9, 2011)

mine look done already...lots of amber....
Not much new growth..
But im trying to wait till day 54.....(8weeks)
Seeing as im on day 52 .....
It looks like you could go another week or two ..
Depending on how you like your bud....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> mine look done already...lots of amber....
> Not much new growth..
> But im trying to wait till day 54.....(8weeks)
> Seeing as im on day 52 .....
> ...


Oh, you're so lucky. Post some pictures here if you want.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya it was pretty good considerating it wasnt flushed and on day 48. I think the LEDs have to be making them amber! What do you think I should do? I was thinking there would be major weight being put on day 50s... Maybe chop day 55? or Just wait till 60.. we'll see


Patience, young Grasshopper. That fancy light of yours is something else. Just let 'em do their thing. I can tell by your much improved photos that they're just hitting their stride.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, so as a photographer I feel it's my duty to try different things to get you a more varied look at my buds. Here I have partially shielded the compact flash built into the camera unit with my hand for a more subtle blend of flash and hps light. Looks pretty cool, huh?





This is a closer look at the strongest cola. Just look at her go.





The lower branches are swelling up too.





A bit of a closer look at this beauty never hurts.





Check out that towering column looming in the shadows... Huge and smelly.





Another under angle shot to show the crystal stacking.





I feel like I'm lost in Donkey Dick Forest and I never want to be found.





Trich development looks more precise and controlled than Platinum OGK.





This fat and still clear? Oh, boy...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 9, 2011)

im thinking i need a new camera ... my close ups cme out kinda blurry....
Need some hd.im working with sd...but its good as you go furthr backs n all...
I see allot of new growth on your buds still...some white hairs still shouting out...
Looking really great tho.... u got some major bud sites ....

I have very little new growth on my louie n chem .... and the sk is yellowing but putting out the most new growth...
How much longer do u think????






ill erase these images tmorrow night...dont wanna jack your thread....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> im thinking i need a new camera ... my close ups cme out kinda blurry....
> Need some hd.im working with sd...but its good as you go furthr backs n all...
> I see allot of new growth on your buds still...some white hairs still shouting out...
> Looking really great tho.... u got some major bud sites ....
> ...


Dude, don't erase, em. They're getting me high looking at them. Especially the Larry.

Edit:
Your bud structure definitely looks more classic OG than mine. Those fat squat marble chunk nugs look ripe for harvest. Your plants are the kinda' shit most often seen in magazines and posters and stuff. It's not your grow skill that comes into question here, but your photography skills... Lol! I bet if I had a little photo session with your girls, it would tell a lot more about your plants there.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 9, 2011)

My photography skills are ill son...
Like i said its the camera.....
Figured a 8.0mpixes would pull som clear shots... 
but not as good as i anticipated.....

Ill tell u that sometimes camera work can make a plant look better than it looks to the naked eye....
Or make it look worse....
In some cases its worse, but larry i can asure you looks better in those pics ...at least bigger.....
But the camera doesnt show the sheer beauty of louie....
(takin last week)





no justice....
But these close ups hd from my friend took of my last harvest ....were dope
blue larry (larry og x blue dream)




this time was a perfect run ..no pm .. no mites..no crispy leaves ...very low nutes..


Those were some pics of my last harvest ....that had some problems...(pm)
I had purchased clones with pm on them.... and it took its toal..... 
However my friend came out with his hd cam.... and after a supper sharp trim session i was able to separate the pm on the leaves ...
And the buds was smokable..... the skywalker being the only really badly infected one.....
heres how a cam makes bud look better than it is .... 
Dont get me wrong.... my buds looked amazing last run..... but the cam really helps...

One more larry for ya .....

Peace brah...
Man id love to see how some lou would grow in your setup....hes ove 4ft tall....dont know if he would fit.....


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn Jin. Look at those calyxes. Does that thing want to foxtail or what?

And loving your new avatar. Caaaaakes. You're a photographer? Didn't know if that was just a hobby or something. I have been doing freelance photo and film for a bit now  In the middle of obtaining my bachelors in Digital Film and Video at the Art Institute right now. We should have a photo-off some day  I definitely have some really nice stuff archived. I can tell you do more stock/model photography, but I'm sure you enjoy a little street level/abstract photo. Werner Bischof and Henri Cartier-Bresson are two of the greats who I attempt to emulate. Working with a 60D right now and a few lenses (50mm 1.4, 18-135mm, 80-200mm) - I need a macro lens, BAAAD! So do you ;-P With weed that like. Sigma makes some nice ones, and think I might have to order one up.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Dude, don't erase, em. They're getting me high looking at them. Especially the Larry.
> 
> Edit:
> Your bud structure definitely looks more classic OG than mine. Those fat squat marble chunk nugs look ripe for harvest. Your plants are the kinda' shit most often seen in magazines and posters and stuff. It's not your grow skill that comes into question here, but your photography skills... Lol! I bet if I had a little photo session with your girls, it would tell a lot more about your plants there.


Do you say this to all the OG growers? You said that to me also, and I felt special! You are just playing with my emotions...lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Damn Jin. Look at those calyxes. Does that thing want to foxtail or what?
> 
> And loving your new avatar. Caaaaakes. You're a photographer? Didn't know if that was just a hobby or something. I have been doing freelance photo and film for a bit now  In the middle of obtaining my bachelors in Digital Film and Video at the Art Institute right now. We should have a photo-off some day  I definitely have some really nice stuff archived. I can tell you do more stock/model photography, but I'm sure you enjoy a little street level/abstract photo. Werner Bischof and Henri Cartier-Bresson are two of the greats who I attempt to emulate. Working with a 60D right now and a few lenses (50mm 1.4, 18-135mm, 80-200mm) - I need a macro lens, BAAAD! So do you ;-P With weed that like. Sigma makes some nice ones, and think I might have to order one up.


Interesting. I see we have more in common than we thought. I've been shooting mostly with the 7D these days. The HD video through a true SLR lens is to die for. I use my twenty year old first, and I mean FIRST generation Nikon point and shoot digicam for my bud shots, tho. This thing was one of the first digital cameras to hit the market widely.... before the digital SLR technology was perfected. It's old as fuck, but it still takes rich pix. I don't use my professional camera on my grow because I don't need 18 megapixel images to upload to RIU... Lol.

I am interested in all forms of photography: landscape, urban, abstract... But as you might have guessed, my main focus is glamour photography of beautiful female models. I've done nude studies with most of the models you've seen in my journal -- the artistic/glamour nude is my reason for picking up a camera... big surprise, huh? But I can't share those images with you here, unfortunately. I tried putting up some implied nudes and they were promptly removed. A female moderater even removed one where the model was fully clothed in a blouse and skirt... I don't know what was up with that move. I've also been getting into production photography for independent horror films. I recently did a character shoot for promotional material on an indie slasher movie a friend of mine is directing. It was a blast. The cast and crew were great and they even had their DP there in the studio shooting me shooting the actors for behind the scenes footage (dvd bonus features). It was cool talking to a moving picture camera expert... she was just as fascinated by the process of still photography as I am by the process of moving photography (film). I think I'm gonna keep pursuing this aspect of photography. This project could open huge doors for my director friend... and based on the work I did for him free of charge on this project, he'll have something nice for me if something nice happens to him (and it's already started happening).

If you have a user account at Deviant Art, I could give you the link to my profile that showcases my nude work. 

Plants:
I see some signs of mild foxtailing on a few of the heads. I actually think foxtails are kinda' cute now. i smoked a foxtailed Pure Kush bud last night and it was fun slicing off the dense horns and smoking those first.

The smell is so powerful now that I have to close the door to my room because the constant fumes can get to you...and the box is in the living room pretty far away from my room.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> do you say this to all the og growers? You said that to me also, and i felt special! You are just playing with my emotions...lol


omg, dude. I just read that and laughed my ass off.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 9, 2011)

ya ive been smoking some funny OG this morning


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lordjin, I did something really bad today. Read about it on my 300w Journal.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been busy, so I haven't had much forum time. Your girls are looking mighty fine there! I bet you're just itching to chop lol. Went back a few pages and saw your humorous run in with the cops! Sounds like good times! I don't think our area cops are as cool  Man how I want to move lol 

Also, thinking of you, we popped a BUKU seed last week! (Burmese Kush and OG Kush cross) It's doing well, I'll try to snap a few pictures next time I'm upstairs with the camera  

Missed your ladies! Looks like they've been busy busy!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Lordjin, I did something really bad today. Read about it on my 300w Journal.


Oh you just chopped a bud? 

What a relief. I thought you pushed an old lady down the stairs or something.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> I've been busy, so I haven't had much forum time. Your girls are looking mighty fine there! I bet you're just itching to chop lol. Went back a few pages and saw your humorous run in with the cops! Sounds like good times! I don't think our area cops are as cool  Man how I want to move lol
> 
> Also, thinking of you, we popped a BUKU seed last week! (Burmese Kush and OG Kush cross) It's doing well, I'll try to snap a few pictures next time I'm upstairs with the camera
> 
> Missed your ladies! Looks like they've been busy busy!!


Hi! Long time no read!

Thanks! My ladies missed you too.

Edit:
Buku? Lemme see!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> My photography skills are ill son...
> Peace brah...
> Man id love to see how some lou would grow in your setup....hes ove 4ft tall....dont know if he would fit.....


Is Lou really that tall? Maybe if I used a lower profile bin and trained....


----------



## Copycat (Jun 9, 2011)

nice ladies


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

Copycat said:


> nice ladies


Thanks. Funny avatar.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Interesting. I see we have more in common than we thought. I've been shooting mostly with the 7D these days. The HD video through a true SLR lens is to die for. I use my twenty year old first, and I mean FIRST generation Nikon point and shoot digicam for my bud shots, tho. This thing was one of the first digital cameras to hit the market widely.... before the digital SLR technology was perfected. It's old as fuck, but it still takes rich pix. I don't use my professional camera on my grow because I don't need 18 megapixel images to upload to RIU... Lol.
> 
> I am interested in all forms of photography: landscape, urban, abstract... But as you might have guessed, my main focus is glamour photography of beautiful female models. I've done nude studies with most of the models you've seen in my journal -- the artistic/glamour nude is my reason for picking up a camera... big surprise, huh? But I can't share those images with you here, unfortunately. I tried putting up some implied nudes and they were promptly removed. A female moderater even removed one where the model was fully clothed in a blouse and skirt... I don't know what was up with that move. I've also been getting into production photography for independent horror films. I recently did a character shoot for promotional material on an indie slasher movie a friend of mine is directing. It was a blast. The cast and crew were great and they even had their DP there in the studio shooting me shooting the actors for behind the scenes footage (dvd bonus features). It was cool talking to a moving picture camera expert... she was just as fascinated by the process of still photography as I am by the process of moving photography (film). I think I'm gonna keep pursuing this aspect of photography. This project could open huge doors for my director friend... and based on the work I did for him free of charge on this project, he'll have something nice for me if something nice happens to him (and it's already started happening).
> 
> ...


Right on! Sounds like you're pretty serious about it. Way cool. I quit my old job a while back and have been looking for an artistic outlet that's worthwhile, and of course, able to subsidize my somewhat lavish lifestyle. Haha. I started tattooing for a while, but that's a pain in the ass. Not the actual artistic aspect, anyways. It just sucks swallowing your pride and doing a 4 hour tribal piece on some turd. Tried wedding/senior photos and film. No fucking way am I dealing with people in their "me me me" moments like that. Holy crap. So, now it's on to simply honing my skills as an individual artist. Not easy either. Shoot me your DA in a PM, I'll definitely check it out.

Are you going to the cup in San Fran later this month?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, so I finally called up the manager of the shop that hit me with these clones. We had a great chat. I was astounded that he remembered me... and he DID. He credited his fine memory to his medication... Lol.
So to all the good folks at The Sunset Super Shop, this update is dedicated to you and your fine genetics. Again, I'd be happy to write a more lengthy review of your service anywhere you want me to. Just let me know. Thanks again, guys. And remember, I couldn't have done this without you. And I'll be needing more clones soon... Lol!
http://www.sunsetsupershop.com/













































The PPM was down to 920 so I just jacked it back up to 990 with straight Koolbloom and Calmag.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Right on! Sounds like you're pretty serious about it. Way cool. I quit my old job a while back and have been looking for an artistic outlet that's worthwhile, and of course, able to subsidize my somewhat lavish lifestyle. Haha. I started tattooing for a while, but that's a pain in the ass. Not the actual artistic aspect, anyways. It just sucks swallowing your pride and doing a 4 hour tribal piece on some turd. Tried wedding/senior photos and film. No fucking way am I dealing with people in their "me me me" moments like that. Holy crap. So, now it's on to simply honing my skills as an individual artist. Not easy either. Shoot me your DA in a PM, I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> Are you going to the cup in San Fran later this month?


I'm serious about it when an interesting project comes around. I love, love, love just taking photos of hot girls, but working in film is on another level. I was happy to shoot for free for the opportunity to get the exposure and credit. I'll send my DA link in a sec.

Tattooing is hard, dude. I remember once I drew my own dragon design and all the shops I took it to said it was too hard for them.

edit:
I don't think I'll be making the Cup this time around, but it does sound amazing.


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 9, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Right on! Sounds like you're pretty serious about it. Way cool. I quit my old job a while back and have been looking for an artistic outlet that's worthwhile, and of course, able to subsidize my somewhat lavish lifestyle. Haha. I started tattooing for a while, but that's a pain in the ass. Not the actual artistic aspect, anyways. It just sucks swallowing your pride and doing a 4 hour tribal piece on some turd. Tried wedding/senior photos and film. No fucking way am I dealing with people in their "me me me" moments like that. Holy crap. So, now it's on to simply honing my skills as an individual artist. Not easy either. Shoot me your DA in a PM, I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> Are you going to the cup in San Fran later this month?


I know this question wasn't directed towards me lol but I'm going to that. And HempCon starts tomorrow in my city!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

Trichs are primarily milky with a few clear still hanging around. A few are just dying to start turning brown. I wonder if you can tell in any of these photos? And note the light purple developing at some of the more mature tips.


















































The shot above is of the weaker plant two. So it looks like she's not completely useless after all.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 10, 2011)

man those buds just keep putting out new growth still...
Must be nice!
Id givem 10 more days.....jmo

Edit....
I kno the sunst supper shop....its about 3 miles away from me...
Never went there... i tend not to go to downtown for meds or holywood..
Evn though i went to la and hollywierd to get meds before....
Theres allot of overpricd meds... but ive had some god experience....
IMO..... the valley and Eagle rock have the best meds ....for good prices...

I wouldnt pick up clones from a med shop either...
Usually these shops dont let go of ther best cuts...(cuts are good tho)
The creator of lou doesnt even name his buds louie 13....
He runs a couple shops , but changed the name since everyone claimed to have the real deal ...
And he pretty much knew who had the real cut and where it went.....
Now this cut is made into several different strains.. and sold as home brands....(at his collec)
He told me it was just ridicoulous all these people claiming to havve it....
....
He would never let go of this cut for 15 some odd dolllrs...lol
This cut is over 17 years old.... and was gifted to him 10+ years ago....(for alot of money)...back then it was different....
Yeah the cut has been leaked, sold for big money in the past, and dubbed by a totally different collective....
He told me (weve met..his shop is a mile away from me)... that he would of just wanted to call it og kush ....but there were about 5 different ogs and people would get confused......(hes a very reputable dude)
Before we became friends ... he would have never gave me this cut.....
He was just selling blue dream , black domina, and you would never seee his cut for sell....
The only ones who will have it are the ones who grow it for the shop.....
And a couple lucky people like me....

I usually go to a dispenciary in the valley....
They have a genetic database and a breader....
They have had drops from raskal, swerve, from there actul mothers...
But mostly source cuts from memebers....
People like you and me.... that souced the cut out and verified it.....or were just gifted the cut....
There are so many cuts available....diablo of coarse is there...
We have a genetisist .... plants are grown out and confirmed.... and pics are posted on the weedtracker...

At this point you just need to network with other growers....
There are tons of people wanting to gift me cuts.... trade cuts... they just want my lou...lol

Im thinking maybe white bubba, the power, sour dubs , and maybe another skywalker this run..... 
maybe diablo....


----------



## RioAbajoRio (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi ya! Would like to ask a couple of Q's via PM, will you accept a friends request please?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> man those buds just keep putting out new growth still...
> Must be nice!
> Id givem 10 more days.....jmo
> 
> ...


You're preachin to the choir. I've had my fair share of going to shop to shop looking for righteous phenos to grow. Since I don't have a network with fellow growers who manage cuts, I had to rely on this route. Thankfully Sunset Super came through as I absolutely DO NOT want to waste all this time and power on a so-so pheno... cuz with my system I could end up with a pound of a so-so pheno.

But I hear you... My outlook is evolving due to my experience here interacting with others at RIU.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

RioAbajoRio said:


> Hi ya! Would like to ask a couple of Q's via PM, will you accept a friends request please?


Ask away. I never turn away a friend request.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah, dreams of a bountiful harvest fill my head. I wake up each morning to the deep, pungent smell of my girls surrounding me. I cannot escape it, so I don't even try. It's just part of my life. I should try to do something about the odor, but why? To me it smells great.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 10, 2011)

wow jin!! i just want to say i love your grow man. i just reread your entire journal. watching you grow these victorian secret models has inspired me to get an under current system. i needed to add another veg unit to handle my perpetual but decided im just going to get rid of the aero units and replace it with a 4 bucket under current system. then in another 3 weeks or so im going to replace 1 of my aeroponic racks with a 8 site UC. thanks again for all your hard work. amazing job! i see im going to have to come down to cali sooner rather than later!! lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 10, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow jin!! i just want to say i love your grow man. i just reread your entire journal. watching you grow these victorian secret models has inspired me to get an under current system. i needed to add another veg unit to handle my perpetual but decided im just going to get rid of the aero units and replace it with a 4 bucket under current system. then in another 3 weeks or so im going to replace 1 of my aeroponic racks with a 8 site UC. thanks again for all your hard work. amazing job! i see im going to have to come down to cali sooner rather than later!! lol.


dirk
it is inspirational isnt it??? i changed over n love it. if you had of been set updwc you wouldnt have had that lil mishap the other day. btw i use my same aero unit for veg before the dwc, works like a charm. heck you already got it, just modify to suit your veg needs... jmo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow jin!! i just want to say i love your grow man. i just reread your entire journal. watching you grow these victorian secret models has inspired me to get an under current system. i needed to add another veg unit to handle my perpetual but decided im just going to get rid of the aero units and replace it with a 4 bucket under current system. then in another 3 weeks or so im going to replace 1 of my aeroponic racks with a 8 site UC. thanks again for all your hard work. amazing job! i see im going to have to come down to cali sooner rather than later!! lol.


What up, Dirk? Thanks for watching, man... and all the great comments too. 

I got UC on the brain too, but I gotta figure out how I can run two thousand watt lights without frying all the fuses in my apartment...


----------



## dirk d (Jun 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What up, Dirk? Thanks for watching, man... and all the great comments too.
> 
> I got UC on the brain too, but I gotta figure out how I can run two thousand watt lights without frying all the fuses in my apartment...


thats an easy one jin. just had an electrician install some 20 amp circuits. i ran out of room after those 2. He just said dont worry about it you can replace the single breakers with dual breaker circuits. that way you can add the extra juice and not worry about them tripping. you are going to need a place for the outlet. you could also run it on top of the sheet rock but dont know about apartment living rules.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

dirk d said:


> thats an easy one jin. just had an electrician install some 20 amp circuits. i ran out of room after those 2. He just said dont worry about it you can replace the single breakers with dual breaker circuits. that way you can add the extra juice and not worry about them tripping. you are going to need a place for the outlet. you could also run it on top of the sheet rock but dont know about apartment living rules.


Please explain in greater detail... or in terms a complete non-electrician can understand. I can do simple re-wiring of a lamp cord with caps, but that's about the extent of my electrical ability.

By replacing breaker circuits, do you mean in my fuse box?

edit:

Hm... maybe I should just call a professional.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 11, 2011)

i've done a lot of construction building and even some electrical but i won't touch the panel. in you panel you have breaker circuits. so when you blow a fuse you have to go and reset that breaker. well you would have to pull that out and replace it with a special breaker that has 2 switchs which control the breaker. so what that means is that if you have a 15 amp circuit in your panel. by removing that circuit breaker you could easily put a dual breaker in thus giving you an extra 15 amp circuit to load. you need a professional electrician with a license. thats the best i could do on this blackberry kush. lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

See if you can spot the signs of amber trichs. It might be hard on these reduced res photos, but I can see them in the original res.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i've done a lot of construction building and even some electrical but i won't touch the panel. in you panel you have breaker circuits. so when you blow a fuse you have to go and reset that breaker. well you would have to pull that out and replace it with a special breaker that has 2 switchs which control the breaker. so what that means is that if you have a 15 amp circuit in your panel. by removing that circuit breaker you could easily put a dual breaker in thus giving you an extra 15 amp circuit to load. you need a professional electrician with a license. thats the best i could do on this blackberry kush. lol.


I pretty much can do whatever I want in my apartment. I'm gonna call a pro. No way I'm fucking with what you just described.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 11, 2011)

Yo gin i have worked as a freelance electrician...
Have a certificate an everything...
I worked for the union for one day and quit....
I was stupid... wanted to go back to college....
But i did wire allot of my own house up.....
and other houses.....
You could ask me some questions... been so long since i worked with tools an all...
But it could be a simple fix....
Let me try to read up on your journ and answer your question....

okay,
I dont think running a 1000 watter would be a problem...
I dont know what kinda service you have.... meaning how many Amps your panel is....you know where the power comes in from the electrical company....
Most households have a 100 amp service....Which is ideal .....
Either in 15 amp breakers or 20.....
At the service panel its easy .... nothing to be scared of.... youll see the number 20 or 15...
These breakers go off when you go over the allowed amps... 
And usually we just switch em back on..... 
Im sure you know this im just trying to explain it as easily as possible.....

It wold be ideal for you to have a single breaker (circuit) just for your 1000 watter....
Just like your washer and dryer are by code required to have there own circuit....

I really dont know how many breakers you got just for the room..... 
But it is quite easy to calculate ... and i know a 1000 should run fine on a 20 amper....

It would be great seeing if u didnt have a big service ..... too run a sub panel...
But that cn be alot of work and cost big money ....
Its not that tuff to do ... but youl need to have a pipe bender and know how to wire it up...
In most cases youll need an electrician ..... and sub panels are pricey for labor and parts.....

What i did once was changed my breakers from 15 to 20amps....
This can be dangerous if u dont know what your doing....
But not really to big of a job.... can be done in less than a hour....
In most cases #12 and 14 wire works for both 20 amp and 15 amp breakers...

To really know if u have enuff power in your service youll have to study ohms law...
I could expalin it... but rather itd be easy to learn.... Watts x volts= amp..... Amps /volt = watts ...
And so on....

I just remembered your in an apartment so i really dont knw how your gonna do all this ...my bad....


----------



## dirk d (Jun 11, 2011)

nice flowers jin, im just dumbfounded everytime i look at your girls. the biggest cola i ever had was 6 grams dry lol. she was a beauty though, also took me about 6 days longer to dry her out fully.


----------



## sudynim (Jun 11, 2011)

things r looking awesome man! that is a huge cola, i cant wait to see harvest time.....


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

LORDJIN! your buds look amazing! Typical OG look to it. Something you would see on a poster, magazine, or profile on OG Kush. I am going to start flushing for 3 days on day 56 and chop day 59. How bout you?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

dirk d said:


> nice flowers jin, im just dumbfounded everytime i look at your girls. the biggest cola i ever had was 6 grams dry lol. she was a beauty though, also took me about 6 days longer to dry her out fully.


You're much too kind, sir. A six dry gram bud is nothing to sneeze at. And in all honesty, I know my thoughts of a half ounce bud might be fantasizing just a little... but you gotta dare to dream, right?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Yo gin i have worked as a freelance electrician...
> Have a certificate an everything...
> I worked for the union for one day and quit....
> I was stupid... wanted to go back to college....
> ...


I'm familiar with resetting my breaker box fuses as I've caused overloads before. And yes, a simple flip of the fuse switch always turns it back on. I was stupidly using a cord that couldn't handle the power draw of my lamp and it wasn't until after melting two of them that I finally got that super chubby heavy duty one like they use on movie sets for their heavy lights. Now power draw is fine and if I plug my lights in two separate breaker areas in my apartment, I think I should be okay... I THINK.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

sudynim said:


> things r looking awesome man! that is a huge cola, i cant wait to see harvest time.....


You and me, both. I'm gonna dedicate harvest day to you.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> LORDJIN! your buds look amazing! Typical OG look to it. Something you would see on a poster, magazine, or profile on OG Kush. I am going to start flushing for 3 days on day 56 and chop day 59. How bout you?


Ah, this is the good stuff. I'm gonna let them drink down their nutes until Wed of the coming week, letting the PPM gradually fall. Wed I will start my flush and let them run on continual sprayer of water for a solid week (changing the water out every day with my auto-topper). That would put me at 63 days.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

Answer? To Flush.

Y'know how you smoke some bud sometimes and the ash leaves solid black charcoal particles? That's nutes yer smoking. A well flushed bud not only is a cleaner high that doesn't give you headaches, when you burn it, it should keep burning all the way down to a fine white ash... and even those last hits to clear a bowl should taste pretty good.

Flushing isn't about adding potency, but rather enhancing presentation.

Edit:
That's why it's hard for me to smoke dispensary stuff after my harvest runs out. Few growers take the care I do.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

I should have shown it to you sooner... Uh... It's something I've been working on in my...other room... yeah, that's it. Isn't it lovely? I know what you're thinking, "where does he find the time?" I know, I'm pretty amazing if I do say so myself.
Here! Enjoy before the real owner of this bud shows up... Lol!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 11, 2011)

i always thought it burned black cause it was still not dry enuff...
I try to put a couple gallons threw... before i harvest ...
Rather i just taper down on nutes.....
Still lurning tho... post harvest is the true test of a great grower...

I cheated and cut some chem d down already .... the rest should be coming down next week....
Did u ever notice a big difference when u dont flush...???


----------



## dirk d (Jun 11, 2011)

is that raskals fire og??


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I should have shown it to you sooner... Uh... It's something I've been working on in my...other room... yeah, that's it. Isn't it lovely? I know what you're thinking, "where does he find the time?" I know, I'm pretty amazing if I do say so myself.
> Here! Enjoy before the real owner of this bud shows up... Lol!


Wow that looks like some FIRE! The owner must be very happy!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

dirk d said:


> is that raskals fire og??


You might want to ask Sleezy1.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i always thought it burned black cause it was still not dry enuff...
> I try to put a couple gallons threw... before i harvest ...
> Rather i just taper down on nutes.....
> Still lurning tho... post harvest is the true test of a great grower...
> ...


Yeah, it's partially the wet chlorophyll too when it burns black, but as remaining nutes are the prime contributor to grassiness, I guess it's kinda' what I meant.

I've always flushed, so the only thing I can compare it to are the prune trimmings I smoke prior to flush... yeah, night and day. You also can't beat the 'clean high' of a well flushed crop. That's what my personal micro has over even the best dank at a store.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The high temp is the trade-off. There's nothing I can do about it short of turning the light off completely. I don't see a lack in density.
> 
> Edit:
> Also, higher temps, if you can manage it without killing the plants, paired with low humidity causes the buds to produce more resin to protect themselves from drying out... resulting in more potency. These buds and leaves are getting battered by high temps and constant wind. This is a good preventative measure against mold, and again, results in greater potency as the plant seeks to protect itself with oils. It's actually the finished plants with droopy downward leaves that are less potent.


Id have to dissagree as i think the opposite. Cold increases potentcy. 
In the heat the buds dont get as hard and dense. They tend to foxtail and fluff out.
But everyone has opions. The ones closest to the a/c are always the hardest and roundest. Or the ones closest to the intake. A couple degrees can make a differnts. I put a oilfilledthermostat in the middle of the room at canopey height. But my intake blows at the thermostat from ten feet away. My outtake is in the furthest part of the room. hung with chain. Fan is in the other room because inlines suck air. Ive got the 12" inch max can fan. It does 1700cfm. It has a filter on it and 9 feet of ducting so its probly moving closer to 1300cfm. I use a 8 inch inline as an intake. And in summer im gonna add another four inch fan. I had to add intake space, cause the poly walls bubble out.
The temps on my a/c are reading 77f. My thermostat is set for 26. It turns off sometimes. I doubt it gets over 30c in my room. Once your room hits 90f it goes downhill. It doesnt add to bag appeal. I grow for bag appeal. Try to find the min and max in your room. You need more space for 1000w. You would get alot more.
That shit looks killler tho. I doubt your room is that hott. Like you said the low humidity. You got the air cooled shade tho. I tend to raise my light up a bit the couple weeks. Because the plants tell me to.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Id have to dissagree as i think the opposite. Cold increases potentcy.
> In the heat the buds dont get as hard and dense. They tend to foxtail and fluff out.
> But everyone has opions. The ones closest to the a/c are always the hardest and roundest. Or the ones closest to the intake. A couple degrees can make a differnts. I put a oilfilledthermostat in the middle of the room at canopey height. But my intake blows at the thermostat from ten feet away. My outtake is in the furthest part of the room. hung with chain. Fan is in the other room because inlines suck air. Ive got the 12" inch max can fan. It does 1700cfm. It has a filter on it and 9 feet of ducting so its probly moving closer to 1300cfm. I use a 8 inch inline as an intake. And in summer im gonna add another four inch fan. I had to add intake space, cause the poly walls bubble out.
> The temps on my a/c are reading 77f. My thermostat is set for 26. It turns off sometimes. I doubt it gets over 30c in my room. Once your room hits 90f it goes downhill. It doesnt add to bag appeal. I grow for bag appeal. Try to find the min and max in your room. You need more space for 1000w. You would get alot more.
> That shit looks killler tho. I doubt your room is that hott. Like you said the low humidity. You got the air cooled shade tho. I tend to raise my light up a bit the couple weeks. Because the plants tell me to.


Goddammit, stop arguing with me...Lol.

I know, I know I need more space so my plants can breathe more. I'm thinking of just doubling this up with a uc hybrid hookup, moving to a 5x5 tent with two lights. I think you might be a little happier with that?

Yes, I agree. The more moderate temp condition is better for the plants. It's just a way I have of rationalizing the heat. The intense concentration of lumens is my advantage, but the heat is the flip side.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

Okay, so I don't normally deviate from OGK, but the girl at the shop had something new for me this time. A very purple batch of something called God's Gift. It's a pure indica and it's making the roof of my mouth vibrate.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

Ring that bell! It's time yet again for the Weekly Calendar Girl update. I cut out some of the larger yellow leaves last night and tied up some more lower saggers. They're looking even bigger. I think I have my bulking regimen down to a science now.


















































The next two are a closer look at the smaller plant 2. As I tied up some of her sagging branches, I could feel her weight. She's coming around, and that makes me feel A LOT better about prospective yield.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, so I don't normally deviate from OGK, but the girl at the shop had something new for me this time. A very purple batch of God's Gift. It's a pure indica and it's making the roof of my mouth vibrate.


Lordjin, your not moving away from og kush! God's gift is a cross between grand daddy purple and og kush!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Lordjin, your not moving away from og kush! God's gift is a cross between grand daddy purple and og kush!!


Oh, no wonder I like it so much. Ha ha!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just did a quick trim job of all the yellow leaves and tried to take up close pics.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Just did a quick trim job of all the yellow leaves and tried to take up close pics.


Very nice. I like photo number five a lot. It reminds me of one of mine. Anyway, I'm so fucking high on this God's gift right now. Is that different from Godfather?

I'm pretty amazed that it's a soil plant. That light def does what it's supposed to. What kind of dry figure you hoping for on that girl?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Very nice. I like photo number five a lot. It reminds me of one of mine. Anyway, I'm so fucking high on this God's gift right now. Is that different from Godfather?
> 
> I'm pretty amazed that it's a soil plant. That light def does what it's supposed to. What kind of dry figure you hoping for on that girl?


Yea god's gift is different that godfather. Godfather had purple erkle and something else I forgot. I thought about your plant in pic #5. guess in yield.... Shit I don't know. I would be amazed if i got 150 grams for 1 gram per watt! I'd be happy with 3-4 zips! What do you think?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yea god's gift is different that godfather. Godfather had purple erkle and something else I forgot. I thought about your plant in pic #5. guess in yield.... Shit I don't know. I would be amazed if i got 150 grams for 1 gram per watt! I'd be happy with 3-4 zips! What do you think?


I think you can get more than 3 zips. 4 ounces minimum. I think 4 is the very least you'll get. Def more the longer you wait it out.

edit:
I just clicked through your photos again. Really? You estimate that low? I don't know, that shit looks pretty impressive to me. Sometimes it helps to visualize how many mason jars it would fill. One mason jar holds an ounce of dense nug comfortably with just enough room to breathe and stir. That could be more bud than you think. You also have to consider the density of OGK. A really dense OG will look like less but weigh the same or more than a larger airier nug.

Anyway, I'm about to mix a bowl of half God's Gift and half Tahoe OGK. Wish me luck.

Edit again:
I just smoked the half God's half Tahoe bowl. Wow. My eyes feel like they're gently being pulled into my head. Fantastic.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hoping! It's better to hope for less and get surprised! I'm waiting it out bud! Got a half oz of white widow, and half oz of herojuana og and skywalker og. So I shouldn't feel the need to chop early.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I'm hoping! It's better to hope for less and get surprised! I'm waiting it out bud! Got a half oz of white widow, and half oz of herojuana og and skywalker og. So I shouldn't feel the need to chop early.


Wow. You lucky devil. When can I come over? Do you have Wii? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

Now just a dash of Headband and this would be perfect. God I'm high. I'm high in my feet... y'know that feeling? Ha ha.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2011)

A few more shots. A little pulled back to give you a better idea of the breadth of this possible yield.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> A few more shots. A little pulled back to give you a better idea of the breadth of this possible yield.


I think you'll get about 24 grams! Great job!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I think you'll get about 24 grams! Great job!


The sick thing is that they're still gaining weight. Drinking sugar mix at 990ppm and dropping steadily. I'm thinking of taking it to the full 70 days like the package says.

edit:

Oh, and I'm starting to see purple everywhere. Any purple on your nugs?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 12, 2011)

Just to chime in on the topics of temps.....
Obviously you dont want temps to high or low depending on the strain...
You want to maintian growth and not put you ladies in survival mode....

Ive grown in cold temps and hotter temps....
And i notice that plants will grow faster in high temps...
This is a basic concept in science .....(chemisty)
Its elementry , chemical reactions happen faster in hotter temps....
This theory applies to almost everything.....

For instance:
If u open a can of soda when its hot and leave it out you will notice the carbonation will exit faster...
But if the can is cold and opened...it will take much longer for the carbon to dissapate....
Same thing with people ...youll notice that taller / bigger people are in tropical enviroments...
Have u ever been with a south american chick.... they just grow amazingly thick in all the right places..lol

Ive heard its good too have colder temps at the end of flowering...
So that the nugs will rock up......
But this advice was given to me from someone that isnt as skilled to me..

All in all , i think that cold temps will help bag appeal to some degree..
But plant will grow faster in high 70's to mid 80's...
I always keep mine at around 60-80 degrees.....

I chopped down some louie this morning just a lil....


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 12, 2011)

temps should be 25c-29c. That is hot enough for good growth. Ive noticed the buds close to the a/c were much denser and more round. Even tho they arent the same size i can tell they weight the same. 
Density: The amount of matter in an object. 
The last thing i want in my bag is loose buds. Ive had people turn down my pounds because the buds wernt as tight as pk should be. It was chronic. Nice size buds. But the ones in the bag that stood out the most were the dense ones. I increased airflow and raised the lights up and now im getting over a pound a light of triple A. Im gonna take some pics of it today. It might be on my thread. so check it out tomorrow. Because ill be posting at tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Goddammit, stop arguing with me...Lol.
> 
> I know, I know I need more space so my plants can breathe more. I'm thinking of just doubling this up with a uc hybrid hookup, moving to a 5x5 tent with two lights. I think you might be a little happier with that?
> 
> ...


I feel when the plants slow down in growth they dont need as much light/nutrients. Im just adding my two cents. Dont be offended. Its just what ive learnt in the past two years of growing. AIr cooled shades kick ass for co2 set up. They are just to darn expensive. For the amount of money i would have to dish out to get the shades its much more cheaper to get a bigger exhaust and intake. But i defintly want to upgrade as summer is coming.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok sorry to fill your thread. This is how i look at it. You can get away with it being hott in the first month. But look when the plants finish. In sept/oct. the colder end of the season. Pretty much just try to mimiq the greatoutdoors to get the most qaulity.
One of my friends even starts his light cycle out with a MH bulb on a track to mimiq a sunrise. then relays turn each set of hps lights on.
That way there is no surge/spike.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 12, 2011)

no offense taken brother...much respect .....
Ive heard that from a guy who claimed hed been growing for 10yrs....
but he was an outdoor grower.... n said outies were better than innies...
So i didnt see him as a reliable source...met him at the club.
Its mght be true ...but i wouldnt say that high temps will cause airy buds...
Ive been growing for 3 yrs already ......
And ive had some realy dense buds in supper high temps...
I can say tht sometimes genetics will play a major role in density of buds...amongst other things....
Airy buds i will attribute also to beasters(plants that are 4+ feet tall), overcrowding, and not enff light or some kinda feeding problem(plant digestion..ie metabolism)...

Maybe you had a bad run it happens .... maybe it was a lil too hot in there....
I just let my plant grow in the high 60's to low 80's... its seems to work.... and trust this aint no cron..lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Ok sorry to fill your thread. This is how i look at it. You can get away with it being hott in the first month. But look when the plants finish. In sept/oct. the colder end of the season. Pretty much just try to mimiq the greatoutdoors to get the most qaulity.
> One of my friends even starts his light cycle out with a MH bulb on a track to mimiq a sunrise. then relays turn each set of hps lights on.
> That way there is no surge/spike.


that actually makes a lot of sense. I'll keep in mind a cooler finish period for the future. Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Just to chime in on the topics of temps.....
> Obviously you dont want temps to high or low depending on the strain...
> You want to maintian growth and not put you ladies in survival mode....
> 
> ...



Hey, hey it's Bill Nye, the Science Guy! Lol!

that was great dude and makes absolute sense and is consistent with the universe around us. Yes, of course, heat is a pure energy source... a catalyst and accelerator for all chemical/biological reactions. Bravo.

EDIT:
By the way, I'll be needing one or two of those nugs for scientific examination.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 12, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Just to chime in on the topics of temps.....
> Obviously you dont want temps to high or low depending on the strain...
> You want to maintian growth and not put you ladies in survival mode....
> 
> ...


It is not necessary to outright drop the tents near the end of flower, but a cooling on daily average temps will help simulate impending doom. This WILL help harden the buds, and WILL help pack on tons of resin. The reason your plants are still growing fast and getting fat in warmer temperatures, is because they are still in optimal summer growing conditions. This leads to more leaf/stem/root productin and less calyx/resin production. The ideal method is to get your buds big and fat for the initial 80% of flower, and get them potent for the final 20%. This way, you do not sacrifice potency for weight. I can provide a lot more insight on the subject, but that would require a large understanding of breeding, or a preface on my part for that matter. In lamens, the more a plant puts in to overall size and growth production, the less it will put in to trichome and calyx formation. A lot of Sativas will get very very leafy late in to flower if you do not control the Temp/Night Temp/RH/Root Temps. If you ease them down the path to winter, they will put more effort in to their flower production. At this point, the plant should cease rapid vertical growth, and calyxes should start compounding on top of each other in rapid succession. Fan leaf production will stop, and the plant will start drawing essential sugars and foods from them to supplement the bud and resin production. A complete flush is usually not necessary, considering you've TLC'd your plant. Once again, easing it towards death, you slow the supply of food, instead of immediately cutting it off. This, once again, will force the fan leaves to stop producing and begin feeding your plant. If you can dial in every single aspect of your environment and feeding regimen, you will have the stickiest nugs you could ever imagine. They may be 75% the size of your previous harvests while wet, but they will weigh much more with a lower water content. In return, your plants lose less weight while drying, and they weighed a TON in the first place. 


Just my two cents.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> It is not necessary to outright drop the tents near the end of flower, but a cooling on daily average temps will help simulate impending doom. This WILL help harden the buds, and WILL help pack on tons of resin. The reason your plants are still growing fast and getting fat in warmer temperatures, is because they are still in optimal summer growing conditions. This leads to more leaf/stem/root productin and less calyx/resin production. The ideal method is to get your buds big and fat for the initial 80% of flower, and get them potent for the final 20%. This way, you do not sacrifice potency for weight. I can provide a lot more insight on the subject, but that would require a large understanding of breeding, or a preface on my part for that matter. In lamens, the more a plant puts in to overall size and growth production, the less it will put in to trichome and calyx formation. A lot of Sativas will get very very leafy late in to flower if you do not control the Temp/Night Temp/RH/Root Temps. If you ease them down the path to winter, they will put more effort in to their flower production. At this point, the plant should cease rapid vertical growth, and calyxes should start compounding on top of each other in rapid succession. Fan leaf production will stop, and the plant will start drawing essential sugars and foods from them to supplement the bud and resin production. A complete flush is usually not necessary, considering you've TLC'd your plant. Once again, easing it towards death, you slow the supply of food, instead of immediately cutting it off. This, once again, will force the fan leaves to stop producing and begin feeding your plant. If you can dial in every single aspect of your environment and feeding regimen, you will have the stickiest nugs you could ever imagine. They may be 75% the size of your previous harvests while wet, but they will weigh much more with a lower water content. In return, your plants lose less weight while drying, and they weighed a TON in the first place.
> 
> 
> Just my two cents.


I like that. I was thinking myself that I would let them drink the ppm down to a lower level before introducing the flush... 

Also, I'll try to cool the box temp for the flush period prior to death... Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I like that. I was thinking myself that I would let them drink the ppm down to a lower level before introducing the flush...
> 
> Also, I'll try to cool the box temp for the flush period prior to death... Lol.


Yeah, letting the PPM drop naturally, while giving it a bit of resistance (adding 50ppm food every 200point drop), is giving people great results.

Quoted from homebrewer, when asked about light nutrient solution as opposed to a complete flush:



> Common sense prompted me to stop flushing years ago. I don't flush my garden veggies and none of the produce that you buy from the store is flushed either. Why flush cannabis? Uncle Ben has a theory that flushing was invented by the dutch to atone for the sins of over-feeding and I tend agree with that.
> 
> In addition to common sense, plants still have nutritional needs in the last weeks of their life. Flushing deprives them of what they need most so if you flush, I can promise you're hurting your yields and the overall quality and potency of your product.
> 
> Illumination has an excellent post about the science behind flushing and why flushing simply doesn't do anything, found here: ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393940-smoke-n-grow-nutes-versus-44.html#post5323080 <-Click



And also, read the post he was talking about. Very informative: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393940-smoke-n-grow-nutes-versus-44.html#post5323080


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, Duders. I have to say that I've found the back and forth between different users regarding different subjects the best part of maintaining a journal. Reading not only what you have to say to me, but what you say to each other has been very stimulating to my already stimulated brain.

So regarding box air temp. With all this talk on the matter in the past few days, I did take it upon myself to turn the dial up a notch on the mounted ac. The compressor now cycles like this: When it hits 78.8f - 80f on the part of the canopy directly under the HID, the compressor kicks in and slowly cools it to 68f. It then climbs steadily back up to 78.8f - 80f and the cycle repeats itself.

You see the curling and dried leaves and may be thinking it's excessive heat, but it's really caused by the air exchange required to manage the heat. If you ever try running a 1000w hid in a 4x2 metal enclosure, you'll quickly see that it gets almost hot enough to cook your Thanksgiving turkey in there. Without the intense heat management of the ac in conjunction with the air suction running over the bulb constantly, there would be no way this could work. Nothing would survive without this... it would be just way too hot. 

So with this intense level of heat management, I have a careful eye on what the environment is in there 24/7 both in terms of heat and relative humidity. I never let the temps (or any other factor) skyrocket outside the desired range of the plants. The leaf curling you see is caused mainly by the intense movement and drying of the air by the ac, not the actual air temp itself.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Yeah, letting the PPM drop naturally, while giving it a bit of resistance (adding 50ppm food every 200point drop), is giving people great results.
> 
> Quoted from homebrewer, when asked about light nutrient solution as opposed to a complete flush:
> 
> ...


Okay, you're twisting my melon, man. Flushing is wrong? WTF? scratching head (and balls).


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The leaf curling you see is caused mainly by the intense movement and drying of the air by the ac, not the actual air temp itself.


Which is totally fine. Keeping a relatively low humidity (intese movement and drying of the air ) is ideal through flower production. Nothing like losing your crop to mold, mildew, and pests. Air exchange and humidity control are so important in terms of harvesting a clean product, and curled up leaves are just something that comes with the controls needed to grow indoors under a super-fucking-hot light.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Which is totally fine. Keeping a relatively low humidity (intese movement and drying of the air ) is ideal through flower production. Nothing like losing your crop to mold, mildew, and pests. Air exchange and humidity control are so important in terms of harvesting a clean product, and curled up leaves are just something that comes with the controls needed to grow indoors under a super-fucking-hot light.


DING DING DING. Winna, winna, chicken dinnah.

I may have ugly leaves, but it's better than mold. Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, you're twisting my melon, man. Flushing is wrong? WTF? scratching head (and balls).


Haha. Am I? I'm not saying flushing is _wrong._ I'm saying that for the delicious healthy plant that has been nurtured it's whole life, it's useless, and I believe, highly damaging to final yields and potency. Once again, I believe that flushing is an old tradition that has gotten way out of hand. We're not loading warehouses up with tubs of chemicals here. If that was the case, then flush flush flush. Do whatever you can to remove systemic chemicals from the plant, and save your giant shitty crop. When you have two DANK plants in a cab, who are healthy as shit, a flush does nothing but completely cut off the food supply. This, in turn, causes the plant to starve and cannibalize itself and fade quickly. You do want the plant to begin this process at the end of the life cycle, but as with everything else you've done to the plant, you ease in to it. So, the idea is, you feed a light nutrient solution and dial down the PPM until the plant is ready to go. This is a 1-2 week process depending on your strain, but instead of the plant seizing and going in to shock, it continues to pump out flowers. Also, another benefit being, the plant still knows it is dying. The food supply being slowly cut off will do the same thing as flushing without completely shocking your plant. It will still stop root/stem/leaf production and work on calyx/trichomes. It just wont be freak out and rapidly cannibalize itself, which is a what a normal flush in Hydro will force it to do. Remember, you're not in soil  A plant needs to FEED until it dies! It is still living when you pluck the flowers (Hence the drying/curing process) - Ever seen people pluck a green tomato and set it in the window sill? It still continues to cannibalize itself and ripen. The question is: Do you want to shock a plant in to ripening? Or do you want to nurture it into ripening?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha. Am I? I'm not saying flushing is _wrong._ I'm saying that for the delicious healthy plant that has been nurtured it's whole life, it's useless, and I believe, highly damaging to final yields and potency. Once again, I believe that flushing is an old tradition that has gotten way out of hand. We're not loading warehouses up with tubs of chemicals here. If that was the case, then flush flush flush. Do whatever you can to remove systemic chemicals from the plant, and save your giant shitty crop. When you have two DANK plants in a cab, who are healthy as shit, a flush does nothing but completely cut off the food supply. This, in turn, causes the plant to starve and cannibalize itself and fade quickly. You do want the plant to begin this process at the end of the life cycle, but as with everything else you've done to the plant, you ease in to it. So, the idea is, you feed a light nutrient solution and dial down the PPM until the plant is ready to go. This is a 1-2 week process depending on your strain, but instead of the plant seizing and going in to shock, it continues to pump out flowers. Also, another benefit being, the plant still knows it is dying. The food supply being slowly cut off will do the same thing as flushing without completely shocking your plant. It will still stop root/stem/leaf production and work on calyx/trichomes. It just wont be freak out and rapidly cannibalize itself, which is a what a normal flush in Hydro will force it to do. Remember, you're not in soil  A plant needs to FEED until it dies! It is still living when you pluck the flowers (Hence the drying/curing process) - Ever seen people pluck a green tomato and set it in the window sill? It still continues to cannibalize itself and ripen. The question is: Do you want to shock a plant in to ripening? Or do you want to nurture it into ripening?


Nice, bro. I'm gonna go with that. It makes so much more sense than an abrupt flush. Instead of my usual shocker regimen, I'm gonna do this based upon what you said: Instead of replacing the Koolbloom infused water outright, I'll pump it out partially and let the auto top dilute it down... slowly repeating the process through the course of the last week. This would be much more consistent with your 'easing into it.'


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Nice, bro. I'm gonna go with that. It makes so much more sense than an abrupt flush. Instead of my usual shocker regimen, I'm gonna do this based upon what you said: Instead of replacing the Koolbloom infused water outright, I'll pump it out partially and let the auto top dilute it down... slowly repeating the process through the course of the last week. This would be much more consistent with your 'easing into it.'


Watch. You should still see a nice fade when you start diluting the solution, but it will be more gradual and the plant will regain it's vibrancy and turgor until the end. Koolbloom is a very basic supplement as well, and should be perfect for the light solution needed to "nurture-flush" your plants. A basic ripe/bloom fertilizer at 1/4 strength will continue to supplement the plants death very well too. As well, you'll find that for the last few days of the plants life, you're working with basically water anyways. The goal is to ease your way there. Requires a bit of calculating and extra work, but you've been growing these things for so long, you'll know when you've done it right.

I bet you end up with the plumpest, happiest flowers. Easing in to a flush and jumping in to one are effectively the same thing. One is a whole lot more confusing to the plant. The other is much more nurturing. As I said before, the goal is to promote catabolism near the end of your plants life, so "flushing" is necessary. I just think it's gone about ALL wrong. There's no reason to wait until the last minute and then shock a plant in to dying. Ease in to it, and thank me later


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Watch. You should still see a nice fade when you start diluting the solution, but it will be more gradual and the plant will regain it's vibrancy and turgor until the end. Koolbloom is a very basic supplement as well, and should be perfect for the light solution needed to "nurture-flush" your plants. A basic ripe/bloom fertilizer at 1/4 strength will continue to supplement the plants death very well too. As well, you'll find that for the last few days of the plants life, you're working with basically water anyways. The goal is to ease your way there. Requires a bit of calculating and extra work, but you've been growing these things for so long, you'll know when you've done it right.
> 
> I bet you end up with the plumpest, happiest flowers. Easing in to a flush and jumping in to one are effectively the same thing. One is a whole lot more confusing to the plant. The other is much more nurturing. As I said before, the goal is to promote catabolism near the end of your plants life, so "flushing" is necessary. I just think it's gone about ALL wrong. There's no reason to wait until the last minute and then shock a plant in to dying. Ease in to it, and thank me later


Ah, you see? This is exactly why I started a journal here. Gaining knowledge. Props.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

So I got up on a chair all high (in more ways than one ) to get you some pulled-back aerial shots. As you can see, it's getting even uglier, more gnarly, thicker by the day. Explosive.








































I love OG's because they're easy to trim come harvest time. Look how easy these look to trim.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So I got up on a chair all high (in more ways than one ) to get you some pulled-back aerial shots. As you can see, it's getting even uglier, more gnarly, thicker by the day. Explosive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXPLOSION! you definitely win! Way fatter than my buds! I think your going to yield about a pound.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> EXPLOSION! you definitely win! Way fatter than my buds! I think your going to yield about a pound.


It's not about winning or losing, but more about the sweetness of medicating on bud you nurtured with your own hands. In that sense we all win.

Thanks. Hey, I'm actually high on a free joint. Anyways, yeah, I have high hopes for yield. The dry leaves pushing against each other are pretty much all that's keeping them upright at this point. Pretty heavy.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Killing it.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 12, 2011)

steller grow jen, looking like the end is very near. nice job bro!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Killing it.


Peace, man.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

4tatude said:


> steller grow jen, looking like the end is very near. nice job bro!!!


Muchas gracias, amigo.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2011)

Who's the kindest, fairest (and I mean in more ways than one) mod in all of RIU land? That's right. It's you, love. So this bud's for you, sweetie.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, you're twisting my melon, man. Flushing is wrong? WTF? scratching head (and balls).


You may find this to be an interesting read: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> You may find this to be an interesting read: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


Wow, that's a lot of plant biology. At a certain point, I felt like I was sitting in high school advanced bio, looking out the window and dreaming about cheerleaders... Lol.

Based upon that article and the report of another poster, I plan to nix my usual abrupt, week-long flush period with a gradual reduction in ppm in this coming week. I'll let the plants drink it down themselves in the next few days and assist the reduction by pumping out and replacing witht the auto top as the week comes to a close. I'm thinking I'll save a pure water flush just for the final 24 hours of dark. Since the plants will just be doing a final 'sugar-gathering' session in that last extended dark period without any photosynthesis occuring, nutrient requirements shouldn't be as much of an issue.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Wow, that's a lot of plant biology. At a certain point, I felt like I was sitting in high school advanced bio, looking out the window and dreaming about cheerleaders... Lol.
> 
> Based upon that article and the report of another poster, I plan to nix my usual abrupt, week-long flush period with a gradual reduction in ppm in this coming week. I'll let the plants drink it down themselves in the next few days and assist the reduction by pumping out and replacing witht the auto top as the week comes to a close. I'm thinking I'll save a pure water flush just for the final 24 hours of dark. Since the plants will just be doing a final 'sugar-gathering' session in that last extended dark period without any photosynthesis occuring, nutrient requirements shouldn't be as much of an issue.


You've got it figured out 



> Summary:
> 
> Preharvest flushing puts the plant(s) under serious stress. The plant has to deal with nutrient deficiencies in a very important part of its cycle. Strong changes in the amount of dissolved substances in the root-zone stress the roots, possibly to the point of direct physical damage to them. Many immobile elements are no more available for further metabolic processes. We are loosing the fan leaves and damage will show likely on new growth as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, as many of you may know from the dispensary buds I've been posting, Ive been smoking some pretty good shit lately. I get high from morning to evening every day on the priciest dispensary meds. 

I just finished smoking the last of my Pheno A stash last night (still waiting on the Pheno B to come in), so was without a wake and bake this morning... or so I thought.

A few days ago I noticed a weak lower branch that I had missed. This one was stuck right under the air conditioner box with nowhere to go, so off she came. It was heavier and more developed than my first round of trimmings so I hung it up to dry. This morning I noticed the smaller ones on the bottom of the branch were dry enough to smoke. So i thought, "What the hell, I'm out of Pheno A," and proceeded to trim and stuff in bowl.

Again, I wasn't expecting that much, but as I walked out my front door, I felt like a cloud of invisible energy was carrying me along. It's excellent. The high is very precise and tranquil... very mood-lifting. Even the premature high is outstanding and superior to even the most expensive dispensary shelf stuff. Now I know for sure that my finished bud is gonna be better than anything you'll find in any dispensary.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well, as many of you may know from the dispensary buds I've been posting, Ive been smoking some pretty good shit lately. I get high from morning to evening every day on the priciest dispensary meds.
> 
> I just finished smoking the last of my Pheno A stash last night (still waiting on the Pheno B to come in), so was without a wake and bake this morning... or so I thought.
> 
> ...


Man. You haven't even hit that shit with a good cure yet... Night and day brother. You have no clue how good your weed is about to be


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Man. You haven't even hit that shit with a good cure yet... Night and day brother. You have no clue how good your weed is about to be


I'm looking forward to my usual harvest routine. I'll chop and hang and let the nugs dry for about a week. These colas might need a little longer to dry, tho. Once dry enough, I set aside about a half ounce for immediate smoking. As I work on that fresh half, the rest of the stuff is curing. Once I'm through smoking my early half ounce, the rest is heaven.

It's kinda scary to think how potent the finished nug is gonna be when I'm still high on premature stuff I smoked more than three hours ago.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Also, on the topic of clubs. If you're ever in Norcal, I can give you the names of some places with unbelievable product. You've seen the nugs I throw up  I'll toss a couple pics on here to get your mouth watering. My roommate just moved up here from LA last fall, and says there is a huge difference between SoCal and NorCal dispensary weed. I'm not trying to invoke a riot here, because super-insane-dank weed is everywhere. He just mentioned that a lot of club weed in SoCal has a ghetto-grow taste to it. Obviously, this wasn't always the case, and I've seen it more than enough times around here, but he just mentioned the vast amounts of "eh" chronic at "wtf" prices down there. If the prices are high around here, they have a damned good reason to charge it. Why? Because there's a dozen clubs down the block selling 4-Gram 1/8ths of absolute heat for 40 bucks. I really love the OGs, but there is gigantic world of amazing strains. It's easy to let some shitty grower ruin one strain for you. I can go in to one club, and smell their Romulan or Afgoo, and it will be absolute crap. I can immediately go to a different club, and their Romulan or Afgoo is some of the dankest weed I've ever laid eyes on. The good thing about NorCal, is the good weed outweighs the bad. The bad thing about that is, your good weed isn't worth as much if you're trying to sell it.

Just a little off topic ranting 

Cheeseberry and BBK


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Also, on the topic of clubs. If you're ever in Norcal, I can give you the names of some places with unbelievable product. You've seen the nugs I throw up  I'll toss a couple pics on here to get your mouth watering. My roommate just moved up here from LA last fall, and says there is a huge difference between SoCal and NorCal dispensary weed. I'm not trying to invoke a riot here, because super-insane-dank weed is everywhere. He just mentioned that a lot of club weed in SoCal has a ghetto-grow taste to it. Obviously, this wasn't always the case, and I've seen it more than enough times around here, but he just mentioned the vast amounts of "eh" chronic at "wtf" prices down there. If the prices are high around here, they have a damned good reason to charge it. Why? Because there's a dozen clubs down the block selling 4-Gram 1/8ths of absolute heat for 40 bucks. I really love the OGs, but there is gigantic world of amazing strains. It's easy to let some shitty grower ruin one strain for you. I can go in to one club, and smell their Romulan or Afgoo, and it will be absolute crap. I can immediately go to a different club, and their Romulan or Afgoo is some of the dankest weed I've ever laid eyes on. The good thing about NorCal, is the good weed outweighs the bad. The bad thing about that is, your good weed isn't worth as much if you're trying to sell it.
> 
> Just a little off topic ranting
> 
> ...


Dude, don't even get me started on that. There are so many shops in LA now, it's hard to find the good bomb because so many are shady and are selling questionable OG's at 60 and up for 3.5g. I'm really sick of those places, and you can spot one as soon as you walk in and do a visual check of their jars. The clerk always opens the jar saying how super good it is, then you look in and see pissy-smelling airy nugs with lots of shake at the bottom. I hate, hate, hate that. that'll make me walk out of a shop every time (and I have).


Those photos of meds you put up do look a bit fresher than the goods from my place. You can tell because trich formation hasn't degraded. You do make a good point about the value of your good weed dropping if the market is flooded with legit dank. I do feel priviliged for that reason to be smoking my good hydro when harvest comes.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, I don't want my journal to become an "I'm high" journal. But I am... high, that is. This time I went to this place near my work on my lunch break. There's a driving range right near there where I go to a secluded spot with a table and chairs to smoke. I lit up a joint (something I rarely do as I'm a bong/vape man), and took three deep draws.

The girl at the counter said this is all she smokes... something called King Kush. Very sticky and difficult to shred for my jay. Super fucking high.

Check back later for tonight's update... If I make it home that is... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

I took it down from 980ppm to 790ppm and will continue to drop it throughout the week. I'm a big proponent of letting the plant tell the story. Flower period estimates should be a rough guide only as each grow environment is different. The only real gauge is the plant itself. These buds are telling me that they're gonna be ready for a Saturday harvest. Sooner than 10 weeks... but with the speed they've shown throughout, I'm not surprised. I'm pretty pumped.

































































Don't forget to leave positive comments. My ego cannot be stroked enough.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hell yes man. Saturday sound good. Keep doing your thing.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Hell yes man. Saturday sound good. Keep doing your thing.


I'm looking forward to harvesting, my neck and back aren't.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 13, 2011)

What are your drying/curing methods? Slower is always better if you can avoid mold. I have an 8 level drying rack which does wonders. One great way to produce a great product is to cut the branches down one by one and lay them next to each-other on your drying nets in the normal recommended drying conditions (dark, cool, light draft). After two to three days, and only then, do you begin trimming. From here, you trim the flowers by making as many cuts as you can while leaving as much sweet leaf as you can. Both of those things are important to the ripening process. At this point, your plant is still living and using the fan leaves you've left intact for a few days. Fortunately, after a few days, the large stems and fan leaves have dumped all the sugar and energy in to the buds you can ask for, so the buds can be individually removed at this point. Now, you should have your entire crop, trimmed and separated from the stem, with as many cuts to the flowers as possible, with as much sugar-coated sweet leaf as you can salvage. Once again, both important. Spread the buds out and separate them in to groups according to size on different screen levels, once again in the drying room. The sweet-leaf you left on the flowers are still living and loaded with what I like to call "dank" energy. Not only will they form to your buds and protect them, but they will continue to supply trichome formation while they dry further. The cuts you made, will help release water from the plant to allow a moderate drying rate, and to fight off mold if humidity is ever an issue. From here, you should wait another 4-6 days before you begin jarring. You will start jarring and finalizing your manicure job on the smallest buds first, working your way up to the largest through the next few days. This means you can jar everything up at the right time. Ever notice that your smallest nugs were way past dry, while your mid-sized ones were just right, and the largest still wet? No more. Anyways, a normal cure from there. But once again, with everything, it's about easing in to it. The plant is still living for a long long time after you chop chop. Utilize this to your advantage and see if you can really up the ya-wowza factor of the final cure. If you have a good method for where your at, I'd say stick to it. But I can't help sharing what I've learned here. I know you're a smart guy and you'll pick up what I'm putting down even if it won't work for your current situation. Keep at it. Super awesome job.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> What are your drying/curing methods? Slower is always better if you can avoid mold. I have an 8 level drying rack which does wonders. One great way to produce a great product is to cut the branches down one by one and lay them next to each-other on your drying nets in the normal recommended drying conditions (dark, cool, light draft). After two to three days, and only then, do you begin trimming. From here, you trim the flowers by making as many cuts as you can while leaving as much sweet leaf as you can. Both of those things are important to the ripening process. At this point, your plant is still living and using the fan leaves you've left intact for a few days. Fortunately, after a few days, the large stems and fan leaves have dumped all the sugar and energy in to the buds you can ask for, so the buds can be individually removed at this point. Now, you should have your entire crop, trimmed and separated from the stem, with as many cuts to the flowers as possible, with as much sugar-coated sweet leaf as you can salvage. Once again, both important. Spread the buds out and separate them in to groups according to size on different screen levels, once again in the drying room. The sweet-leaf you left on the flowers are still living and loaded with what I like to call "dank" energy. Not only will they form to your buds and protect them, but they will continue to supply trichome formation while they dry further. The cuts you made, will help release water from the plant to allow a moderate drying rate, and to fight off mold if humidity is ever an issue. From here, you should wait another 4-6 days before you begin jarring. You will start jarring and finalizing your manicure job on the smallest buds first, working your way up to the largest through the next few days. This means you can jar everything up at the right time. Ever notice that your smallest nugs were way past dry, while your mid-sized ones were just right, and the largest still wet? No more. Anyways, a normal cure from there. But once again, with everything, it's about easing in to it. The plant is still living for a long long time after you chop chop. Utilize this to your advantage and see if you can really up the ya-wowza factor of the final cure. If you have a good method for where your at, I'd say stick to it. But I can't help sharing what I've learned here. I know you're a smart guy and you'll pick up what I'm putting down even if it won't work for your current situation. Keep at it. Super awesome job.


so you're saying I should leave all the jagged little bud leaves on and only cut away the big fan leaves? Or leave everything on initially? That sounds like I could make it work, but it's a bitch trimming wilted leaves... but please be more clear as to how much foliage you're saying to leave on.

edit:
I usually hang my main colas for more even drying in the grow cab itself. The medium and smaller buds I lay in a tote I converted to a dryer with a mesh screen... it's pretty cool.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> no offense taken brother...much respect .....
> Ive heard that from a guy who claimed hed been growing for 10yrs....
> but he was an outdoor grower.... n said outies were better than innies...
> So i didnt see him as a reliable source...met him at the club.
> ...


Whats overcrowding? you mean the plants not gettting enough light? i didnt know 4000 watts wasnt enough for 8x9. 
If your not in the correct growing range than your plants wont function right. Low RH could be another culprit. 
Ill give you some advice. This is why people use silicate to help strenghten the plant. I use it as PH up as a half cup of it brings my ph to desired range for soilless. From growing so many times. The perfect temp is about 26 depending on co2 levels. Maintaining that the whole grow will give you more yield and qaulity. The temps have to be even in the room. So read your temps under the lights. This is why i keep a thermostat at canopey height. Trust me i have alot of grows under my belt.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> so you're saying I should leave all the jagged little bud leaves on and only cut away the big fan leaves? Or leave everything on initially? That sounds like I could make it work... but please be more clear as to how much foliage I should leave on.
> 
> edit:
> I usually hang my main colas for more even drying in the grow cab itself. The medium and smaller buds I lay in a tote I converted to a dryer with a mesh screen... it's pretty cool.


Initially, you cut the plant down at each main node near the base. From here, you lay the individual 'branches' fan leaves and all (provided you're bug, mildew, and mold free) side by side with enough air to breath through the foliage. I use netted drying racks but hanging from strings or clotheshangers or whatever works. The point is to spread them evenly in the dark with all the plant material intact. For a few days only. You will have no problem with this, as your plant is mainly a shit ton of calyxes. Wait about two days, and then you remove all fan leaves, and make your manicure-cuts to the jagged little bud leaves near the tips. Now, the point here is to leave as much of the sugary leaf intact, while making a nice cut on the tip to wick away moisture. From here, you now have moderately manicured buds, removed from the stem. All your fan leaves and stems are in a box for hash or whatever. Spread your buds back out on a drying rack separated by size, and give them another 4-6 days to dry. When the smallest ones are ready for the jar up, give them a final manicure and trim off all that extra sweet leaf you left on it (or leave it, some strains are just that dank). From here, you just continue to finish the manicuring prior to jarring for the cure.

The whole idea is to create a smooth flavorful smoke through a proper slow-dry. A lot of people hack their plant down, cut everything off, and jar it up four days later. I've found, that at points in the drying process you do want the plant to be slightly manicured with a good amount of cuts. The less cuts for the water vapors to exit through, the longer the drying time will be. The leaves, including the jagged little sweet leaf, do contain a lot of chlorophyll and this will adversely effect the taste of your product. This is why you leave the fan/sugar leaves on for a few days only, and remove completely for the curing process. The idea is to utilize the remaining energy in the plant matter to further ripen your flowers through a slightly slower process. Manicuring the day of harvest and drying normally takes 5-7 days before jarring up. This method, takes 7-10, with your biggest buds being jarred up at the end. Your final product should look exactly the same either way, but one will display a much more pleasant aroma and smokeability. Here's an excerpt from MzJills Harvesting and Curing write up:



> We like the buds to dry slowly as this makes for a smoother cure, rather than drying the buds too quickly. When buds are allowed to dry slowly the humidity is closer to that of the inside of the stomata. If cannabis is dried to rapidly, the green taste will remain present in the finished product. According to the time of year, the temperature and the type of heat in your home humidity, airflow, and the density of your buds; drying time can vary from five days to ten days.
> 
> Cannabis will continue to cure after it is harvested, while it is drying and even after it is placed into a jar. Just like a fine wine or a gourmet coffee bean, marijuana needs to be cured to achieve the rich, robust, smooth taste that lingers on your palette and in your brain. During the curing period the cannabinoid acids go through the process of decarboxylation into the psychoactive cannabinoids and the terpenes will isomerize to create new polyterpenes. Just as with any other fruit, when cannabis is harvested, the fruit or bud is not dead, it continues to metabolize. If you pick a tomato from your garden and it is still partially green, you would set it in the windowsill to further ripen or metabolize. Another example is a fresh banana, it may still show green on the peel and the fruit inside is hard and the taste is milder, as the banana ages the peel will turn darker yellow and the fruit inside will become softer and have a more rich flavor. The more robust flavors and tantalizing fragrances begin to appear as the chlorophyll and other pigments begin to break down.


So once again. The process, is simple, and might make your back and neck happy. Instead of chopping and trimming in a 8 hour sitting on day one, you just chop and separate. Day three, remove buds from stems and give it a half-ass'ed manicured to help further the drying process. Day seven to ten, you finalize trimming the sweetleaf and begin jarring the buds, smallest to biggest, over the course of a few days. So take that six hours of work in one night, and stretch it over a few individual steps throughout the process. Hope that helped.

So many people say "Ugh this plant didnt get flushed" or "Ugh, chemicals" when they smoke weed that was improperly dried/cured. Full flavors, and a full rich smoke, are attained through a slower drying process.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 14, 2011)

looking amazing jin. got to tell you just spent about 12 hours freaking trimming today. get a good chair, you're going to need it!!! lol. great job man.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

The sheer mass just seems to have appeared out of nowhere in the past five or so days. I didn't realize the entire upper portion of plant one was leaning into the box and over the lower portion of plant two with its sheer weight, no longer able to stand upright on her own... and we're talking a tree trunk branch no longer able to support itself. The magic 16 ounce mark? We'll see at the end of the week. Wish me luck!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking amazing jin. got to tell you just spent about 12 hours freaking trimming today. get a good chair, you're going to need it!!! lol. great job man.


I look forward to the pain. Thanks, brother!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Initially, you cut the plant down at each main node near the base. From here, you lay the individual 'branches' fan leaves and all (provided you're bug, mildew, and mold free) side by side with enough air to breath through the foliage. I use netted drying racks but hanging from strings or clotheshangers or whatever works. The point is to spread them evenly in the dark with all the plant material intact. For a few days only. You will have no problem with this, as your plant is mainly a shit ton of calyxes. Wait about two days, and then you remove all fan leaves, and make your manicure-cuts to the jagged little bud leaves near the tips. Now, the point here is to leave as much of the sugary leaf intact, while making a nice cut on the tip to wick away moisture. From here, you now have moderately manicured buds, removed from the stem. All your fan leaves and stems are in a box for hash or whatever. Spread your buds back out on a drying rack separated by size, and give them another 4-6 days to dry. When the smallest ones are ready for the jar up, give them a final manicure and trim off all that extra sweet leaf you left on it (or leave it, some strains are just that dank). From here, you just continue to finish the manicuring prior to jarring for the cure.
> 
> The whole idea is to create a smooth flavorful smoke through a proper slow-dry. A lot of people hack their plant down, cut everything off, and jar it up four days later. I've found, that at points in the drying process you do want the plant to be slightly manicured with a good amount of cuts. The less cuts for the water vapors to exit through, the longer the drying time will be. The leaves, including the jagged little sweet leaf, do contain a lot of chlorophyll and this will adversely effect the taste of your product. This is why you leave the fan/sugar leaves on for a few days only, and remove completely for the curing process. The idea is to utilize the remaining energy in the plant matter to further ripen your flowers through a slightly slower process. Manicuring the day of harvest and drying normally takes 5-7 days before jarring up. This method, takes 7-10, with your biggest buds being jarred up at the end. Your final product should look exactly the same either way, but one will display a much more pleasant aroma and smokeability. Here's an excerpt from MzJills Harvesting and Curing write up:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. I like the part about me not having to trim all day harvest day. Forget better tasing bud, I'm gonna do it your way for that reason alone. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

TV's Montel Williams comes to Sacramento to open marijuana dispensary - from www.sacbee.com

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/06/14/3698335/tvs-montel-williams-comes-to-sacramento.html


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll have to go check that out sometime, considering it's down the street


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I'll have to go check that out sometime, considering it's down the street


Right, right. That's your neck of the woods. Say hi to Montel for me if you see him. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

You can just smell the sugars in the aroma. It smells really, really sweet. Like doing a big line of sugar. I'm takin' 'em down this Saturday for sure. Just took them down to 710ppm.



































Well as my grow draws near its end, I'd like to thank you all again for watching and commenting. I'm pretty surprised I didn't get into a bickering match with anyone, but my RIU posting career is still young, and I plan to post another journal of my expanded UC/DWC/AERO bastard hybrid... so there will be plenty of opportunity in the future for me to argue with some of you. Lol.

Edit:
Ah, if the LAPD could see them now... Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking awesome duder. Feels like Christmas Eve, don't it?

Those things are just _begging_ to be plucked


----------



## mazand1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

you couldnt grow if your life depended on it sucka!!...lets argue!!!!!...jk, nice grow dude, ill be there in a month or so....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> you couldnt grow if your life depended on it sucka!!...lets argue!!!!!...jk, nice grow dude, ill be there in a month or so....


I only argue with suckaz who don't know how to grow. Haven't met one yet here on RIU.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Looking awesome duder. Feels like Christmas Eve, don't it?
> 
> Those things are just _begging_ to be plucked


Thanks. I'm pretty jazzed, Amigo. But I think both of us know that neither you nor I will be truly happy until we've made it so that it's Christmas four times a year. That's right, a three month perpetual cycle. I think you know what I'm talkin' about.

Edit:
Good lookin' out on the flush advice, btw. I do feel a lot better about drawing them down gradually each day. Makes more sense.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 14, 2011)

love the new pic jin, and your other girls. what you going to grow out next??


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

Look at that. They've been through hell, but thanks to a keen poster, are still drinking a mild sugar solution.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2011)

dirk d said:


> love the new pic jin, and your other girls. what you going to grow out next??


What about the one before that? And the one before that? And the one before that? Huh? Huh? Lol.

I got my eye on anything short, dank, and verified... and has the letters OG in the name. Any takers? cutters out there? Wanna see what ol' Doc Frankenstein can do to your pheno?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm smoking something called King Kush right now. It's very nice. The nugs, especially the large one, make me think these buds must have looked not unlike mine when they were growing. I think mine are gonna be denser, but the structure looks similar.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got done looking over your journal and it looked amazing! I hope the results of my harvest are similar to yours. 
I have four 4'6'' ladies going right now and I'm in day 35 of flowering. its very exciting


----------



## dirk d (Jun 15, 2011)

nice trichs on that king kush. i have to take a trip down to cali soon and im thinking im going to get a bunch of clones and bring them back. that way i can sample some of cali's finest before i make the big move down.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

dirk d said:


> nice trichs on that king kush. i have to take a trip down to cali soon and im thinking im going to get a bunch of clones and bring them back. that way i can sample some of cali's finest before i make the big move down.


Sounds like a plan. Just be sure to put seat belts on them! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> I just got done looking over your journal and it looked amazing! I hope the results of my harvest are similar to yours.
> I have four 4'6'' ladies going right now and I'm in day 35 of flowering. its very exciting


 
Thanks for looking.

Wow, those are huge. Is this one of those huge indoor ops are you outside?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What about the one before that? And the one before that? And the one before that? Huh? Huh? Lol.
> 
> I got my eye on anything short, dank, and verified... and has the letters OG in the name. Any takers? cutters out there? Wanna see what ol' Doc Frankenstein can do to your pheno?


Man... One word, or two... Plushberry. TGA's first kush strain. It's a Black Cherry Soda cross(If you're a grower and you have a PULSE you know about BCS), and trust me, it is dank and verified.

Trimmed (Must Watch):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpIdl01rRw8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emq0v44YkHo

In flower:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHHIHr5ljxk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCfxj_RrAw0

Seeds are nearly impossible to find, and clones are... Well, I wouldn't even bother. If you're looking for a huge harvest then I would stick to some more generic strains. This is not that plant. This? Pure gold. Anyways, if you're interested, send me a PM.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Man... One word, or two... Plushberry. TGA's first kush strain. It's a Black Cherry Soda cross(If you're a grower and you have a PULSE you know about BCS), and trust me, it is dank and verified.
> 
> Trimmed (Must Watch):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpIdl01rRw8
> ...


Plushberry looks really pretty, but I now stay away from anything that has the word 'berry' in it. 

I grew a Blackberry Kush plant last time around, and same thing... purplish nugs with just a few swollen calyxes and long hairs (all the 'berry' strains exhibit this kind of low-yielding bud structure it would seem)... Unlike the massive stacking you get with OG's. Now this sacrifice in yield compared to OG Kush would be understandable if the final berry bud was superior to OGK, but it's not, so not worth the time and trouble imo. Which is not to say I wouldn't smoke a berry plant or its keif. Just not worth the effort because of the low yield.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Wow, those are huge. Is this one of those huge indoor ops are you outside?


Its indoor, and its my second grow so i have a lot to learn. 

Im running them in 5 gal buckets with a commercial air pump that looks exactly like yours actually. using GH flora nova koolbloom and flora plus. I just cant wait till they are done.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Its indoor, and its my second grow so i have a lot to learn.
> 
> Im running them in 5 gal buckets with a commercial air pump that looks exactly like yours actually. using GH flora nova koolbloom and flora plus. I just cant wait till they are done.


Please feel free to post pictures of your grow here... Considering we're using the same air pump and nutrient brand.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

So here are a few pictures, the quality isn't the greatest. The first one shows size, the guy in the picture is roughly 6 feet tall. These babies have been through a lot, they were stretched in the beginning due to lighting issues, our first air pump took a shit on us and almost killed them, and we had to move them to our new place at the end of veg.. They've been through A LOT haha. The good thing is we learn something new everyday and this will be our first successful grow, being as our last one was a failure due to multiple things that we didn't know at the time because of lack of experience. So please tell us what you think, we gladly appreciate any input. One more thing, we are in week 5 of flowering but we know they are a little behind to due all the things they've been through and insufficient lighting at the beginning of flowering. Oh and the strand is BC Big Bud from BC Bud Depot. First time trying it so tell us what you think! Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> So here are a few pictures, the quality isn't the greatest. The first one shows size, the guy in the picture is roughly 6 feet tall. These babies have been through a lot, they were stretched in the beginning due to lighting issues, our first air pump took a shit on us and almost killed them, and we had to move them to our new place at the end of veg.. They've been through A LOT haha. The good thing is we learn something new everyday and this will be our first successful grow, being as our last one was a failure due to multiple things that we didn't know at the time because of lack of experience. So please tell us what you think, we gladly appreciate any input. One more thing, we are in week 5 of flowering but we know they are a little behind to due all the things they've been through and insufficient lighting at the beginning of flowering. Oh and the strand is BC Big Bud from BC Bud Depot. First time trying it so tell us what you think! Thanks!


Only your second grow, huh? Not bad at all. 

Ah, good ol' GH. I see they're doing their thing on your plants as well. 

I don't have any criticism really (not in a critical mood). I'll just say nicely done and good growing. I'll be checking on your progress for lack of anything better to do. Lol.

Edit:
Oh, and from what I know of that strain, those colas are gonna get disgustingly big... Hence the name of the strain, huh? Watch out for mold with such huge buds... keep the air dry.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Jun 15, 2011)

Them girls of yours amaze me! It's been a bit since I looked in, man are they puffed out! yummy!


----------



## daveroller (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> What about the one before that? And the one before that? And the one before that? Huh? Huh? Lol.
> 
> I got my eye on anything short, dank, and verified... and has the letters OG in the name. Any takers? cutters out there? Wanna see what ol' Doc Frankenstein can do to your pheno?


I'd say stick with what you're growing now. You're an expert at growing this strain to be sure. And it sounds like it produces an incredible high. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Only your second grow, huh? Not bad at all.
> 
> Ah, good ol' GH. I see they're doing their thing on your plants as well.
> 
> I don't have any criticism really (not in a critical mood). I'll just say nicely done and good growing. I'll be checking on your progress for lack of anything better to do. Lol.


Yeah for my next one i was thinking of scroging white widow or something. and i need to make my grow room better. I didnt top these ones at all and i wish i would have. Even light distribution will be key next time.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Plushberry looks really pretty, but I now stay away from anything that has the word 'berry' in it.
> 
> I grew a Blackberry Kush plant last time around, and same thing... purplish nugs with just a few swollen calyxes and long hairs (all the 'berry' strains exhibit this kind of low-yielding bud structure it would seem)... Unlike the massive stacking you get with OG's. Now this sacrifice in yield compared to OG Kush would be understandable if the final berry bud was superior to OGK, but it's not, so not worth the time and trouble imo. Which is not to say I wouldn't smoke a berry plant or its keif. Just not worth the effort because of the low yield.


I doubt the Blackberry Kush was anything like Plushberry if you weren't satisfied  There are so many crap kush this kush that berry this berry that strains out there especially whack ones getting churned through one of California's many craptastic clone-mills. I was simply implying that I had connections to a rare strain from a master breeder. Wasn't trying to step on toes. I'll have you know though, that comment about PB being inferior to OGK is a bit hasty. The Pink Lady was released a few months ago, at a limited supply, and is quickly being referred to *the* greatest tasting flower by master growers in the medical world. Some people just like their coffee black though, and I'm cool with that. I wish I could suggest a good OG strain for you, but I've been turned off of that recently. Everyone in Cali is growing normal weed and calling it OG now-a-days. Charlie Sheen OG, Skywalker OG, Banana OG, Black Diamond OG, Platinum Blackberry OG... You get the point. There are breeders who dedicate themselves to the art of growing cannabis, and there are breeders who dedicate themselves to the art of making money. Not too worried about growing Subcool's gear when it comes to the quality we all want. Beyond down to earth, so much so, that you can see him posting quality content exclusively here on the RIU forums every single day. Some guys just sit in Amsterdam pumping out seeds with the name "Cali" on it.

Anyways, enough banter from me. Keep at it - That's going to be one hell of a harvest. You have been killing it from the get go. Awesome shit


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I'd say stick with what you're growing now. You're an expert at growing this strain to be sure. And it sounds like it produces an incredible high. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Hey, man. Thanks for popping in again. 

You give me too much credit. I've become familiar (very familiar) with growing OG strains, and tho there are many, they all behave similarly (some stretching taller than others of course). But you're right. If I do decide another run at Diablo, I'll know exactly what to expect, huh?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Them girls of yours amaze me! It's been a bit since I looked in, man are they puffed out! yummy!


Well hello, stranger! I'm hoping that your poking your head in here again means you have an update? I'll check after I eat something... Starving.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I doubt the Blackberry Kush was anything like Plushberry if you weren't satisfied  There are so many crap kush this kush that berry this berry that strains out there especially whack ones getting churned through one of California's many craptastic clone-mills. I was simply implying that I had connections to a rare strain from a master breeder. Wasn't trying to step on toes. I'll have you know though, that comment about PB being inferior to OGK is a bit hasty. The Pink Lady was released a few months ago, at a limited supply, and is quickly being referred to *the* greatest tasting flower by master growers in the medical world. Some people just like their coffee black though, and I'm cool with that. I wish I could suggest a good OG strain for you, but I've been turned off of that recently. Everyone in Cali is growing normal weed and calling it OG now-a-days. Charlie Sheen OG, Skywalker OG, Banana OG, Black Diamond OG, Platinum Blackberry OG... You get the point. There are breeders who dedicate themselves to the art of growing cannabis, and there are breeders who dedicate themselves to the art of making money. Not too worried about growing Subcool's gear when it comes to the quality we all want. Beyond down to earth, so much so, that you can see him posting quality content exclusively here on the RIU forums every single day. Some guys just sit in Amsterdam pumping out seeds with the name "Cali" on it.
> 
> Anyways, enough banter from me. Keep at it - That's going to be one hell of a harvest. You have been killing it from the get go. Awesome shit



No, no, this is all good stuff. I can see you're a pot veteran by the way you talk. 

You're so right about all the junk floating around calling itself berry this berry that OG this OG that. The market is flooded with so so genetics. The Blackberry genetics I picked up were crap, but that would be limited in my thinking to apply one bad experience to a more legit strain. Okay, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to what's being talked about and done in hardcore growing/breeding circles. I'll look into Plush some more and get back to you with the findings on my research.

I stick to growing OG because if you can get it to come out just right, it's like gold in LA. The trick is getting that real OG smell and taste to come out... I also love that aspect of the challenge. But again, I'm intrigued by the Plush and will study up on it.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Only your second grow, huh? Not bad at all.
> 
> Ah, good ol' GH. I see they're doing their thing on your plants as well.
> 
> ...



I hope they get disgustingly big! Speaking of disgustingly big, I haven't been completely honest. We have a fifth plant that is absolutely ridiculous in size, I think the picture will say it all, it isn't as developed as the smaller ones but still has lots of flowers forming. It started at the same time as all the others but it just got out of hand... Haha







Thanks for the heads up on the mold, our humidity runs at about 16% almost all the time and hardly ever reaches 25%. If you have any other pointers on how to manage our monster, we would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No, no, this is all good stuff. I can see you're a pot veteran by the way you talk.
> 
> You're so right about all the junk floating around calling itself berry this berry that OG this OG that. The market is flooded with so so genetics. The Blackberry genetics I picked up were crap, but that would be limited in my thinking to apply one bad experience to a more legit strain. Okay, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to what's being talked about and done in hardcore growing/breeding circles. I'll look into Plush some more and get back to you with the findings on my research.
> 
> I stick to growing OG because if you can get it to come out just right, it's like gold in LA. The trick is getting that real OG smell and taste to come out... I also love that aspect of the challenge. But again, I'm intrigued by the Plush and will study up on it.


Right on  Look it up, there's a lot of info here on RIU about her. May not be what you're looking for, but definitely worth a look. If you're a grower, you might want to pay attention when Subcool slaps his name on a kush strain for the first time ever. The dude does not mess about.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> I hope they get disgustingly big! Speaking of disgustingly big, I haven't been completely honest. We have a fifth plant that is absolutely ridiculous in size, I think the picture will say it all, it isn't as developed as the smaller ones but still has lots of flowers forming. It started at the same time as all the others but it just got out of hand... Haha
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the mold, our humidity runs at about 16% almost all the time and hardly ever reaches 25%. If you have any other pointers on how to manage our monster, we would greatly appreciate it!


That's very pretty. Looks like bamboo. Look at the thickness of the main stem. That plant has vigor. If you had trained it horizontally when it was still small and bendy, you'd have a bush instead of a bamboo tree. Next time.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's very pretty. Looks like bamboo. Look at the thickness of the main stem. That plant has vigor. If you had trained it horizontally when it was still small and bendy, you'd have a bush instead of a bamboo tree. Next time.


Yes, we will do many things differently next time around. But yes the stem is an absolute beast and we just plan on giving it the time it needs to develop. Quick question though, I've seen you use Liquid Koolbloom and I wondering if in these last few weeks, have you used Dry Koolbloom? I've read that it's used in the final stages of growing and helps pack on lots of weight. So I was curious if you had any experience using it and how much you used. Thanks again!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Yes, we will do many things differently next time around. But yes the stem is an absolute beast and we just plan on giving it the time it needs to develop. Quick question though, I've seen you use Liquid Koolbloom and I wondering if in these last few weeks, have you used Dry Koolbloom? I've read that it's used in the final stages of growing and helps pack on lots of weight. So I was curious if you had any experience using it and how much you used. Thanks again!


Never used the original Koolbloom in powder form, but I would imagine Liquid Koolbloom is exactly the same only in a water soluble solution form. I think it's just a matter of preference really.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

I just pumped out more nute. They're running on 630ppm now. Poor leaves. They never stood a chance.




















These next two are actually shots of the weaker plant 2. Can you believe it? I knew she could do it!










And lastly, a macro of the biggest nug of the bunch:


----------



## Gifted (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Never used the original Koolbloom in powder form, but I would imagine Liquid Koolbloom is exactly the same only in a water soluble solution form. I think it's just a matter of preference really.


Yeah, im gonna look into and. If i use it ill let you know how it goes.

Your girls are looking great. Nice job


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I just pumped out more nute. They're running on 630ppm now. Poor leaves. They never stood a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking giant buds! Im so jealous!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Yeah, im gonna look into and. If i use it ill let you know how it goes.
> 
> Your girls are looking great. Nice job


You're running a water grow. Save yourself the extra step of having do dissolve powder. Use Liquid Koolbloom, I stake my donkey dicks on it.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Fucking giant buds! Im so jealous!


Ha ha. 

Go hydro. You can do it too. It's fun and easy! Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 15, 2011)

SWELLING. Looks like they still like that little bit of food they're allowed. Growth by the second. Can't beat that.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Just stepped out of the shower and thought to myself, "Hm, I wonder if there's any interesting marijuana news stories today?" then I went to Huffington Post and saw this as their headline image:







Actually, no. That's just a picture of my last grow. I didn't want to use their copyrighted marijuana photo. Anyway, about the story, it just goes to show that no one knows better than cops and former cops that the current system just isn't working.

I'm gonna go to the store. When I get back I'll put up part II of tonight's update. In the meantime, read this:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/15/40-anniversary-war-on-drugs-cops-obama_n_877702.html


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, I just saw the hottest girl at CVS just now. Anyway these hot girls... I took some pulled back panoramic shots. This is the whole grow in three slices. There's tons in the back that you can't see, but you get the idea...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> SWELLING. Looks like they still like that little bit of food they're allowed. Growth by the second. Can't beat that.


Props on that suggest. It's really the cherry on top.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You're running a water grow. Save yourself the extra step of having do dissolve powder. Use Liquid Koolbloom, I stake my donkey dicks on it.


Well if you're sure, I'll take your advice. Your girls prove to me you have an idea of what your talking about haha.
What GH products do you use other than Liquid Koolbloom?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Well if you're sure, I'll take your advice. Your girls prove to me you have an idea of what your talking about haha.
> What GH products do you use other than Liquid Koolbloom?


Just stick to what you're doing. You said you're using the single mix Nova line? That shit rocks too. I'm using the micro cuz I like to play around a little, but there really isn't that much diff between that and Nova. Nova is good... and it ain't cheap either. I would recommend sticking to the GH Nova feed chart. It pretty much has you using Floralicious plus throughout as a supplement. Liquid Koolbloom should also be used as a supplement in early flower before bombing in mid to late.

Edit:
Oh, and kiss it with a little Botanicare Calmag Plus. You should be good to go. But follow that GH chart if you're not already.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

Gifted said:


> I hope they get disgustingly big! Speaking of disgustingly big, I haven't been completely honest. We have a fifth plant that is absolutely ridiculous in size, I think the picture will say it all, it isn't as developed as the smaller ones but still has lots of flowers forming. It started at the same time as all the others but it just got out of hand... Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, now that I look at that thing, it does concern me a little. Is it still growing vertically? By the size of your buds, I'd say they're gonna continue to stretch a little as your buds thicken, which looks kinda problematic since they already look like they're close to the ceiling. The upper portion of your main stalk still looks pretty flexible. I know, I know... someone will say 'don't listen to that lunatic,' and I know it's kinda heretical of me to suggest bending during flower, but I'm gonna suggest it anyway. 'But it will stress the plant and cause herm..." someone already said to me when I suggested such madness to someone in their journal... Yeah, yeah...but from the look of it, you're gonna have to do something one way or another when the top buds start putting on a little weight. That extremely uneven light distribution due to the plant's height will cause an undesirable effect to overall flower. Say that plant was handed to me and someone said, "Do something." I would mangle it pretty good. But in hydro, it should still survive... and hopefully not herm. Can't guarantee that it won't, but you'll have further difficulty with that beast if you just leave it alone that way.

Edit:
I say that about the light because you're using fluoros it would appear. Vertical light distribution isn't a problem if say you have 600 to 1000 watt bare bulb hids hanging vertically all around your plants, but if you don't, that extreme space distribution between your bud nodes is gonna prove disappointing.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Right on  Look it up, there's a lot of info here on RIU about her. May not be what you're looking for, but definitely worth a look. If you're a grower, you might want to pay attention when Subcool slaps his name on a kush strain for the first time ever. The dude does not mess about.


My mind is an open book. Regardless of strain, my box sends plants into outer-space. If the Plush isn't terribly tall, I wouldn't be closed off to it completely. It does have the look of one of those 'exclusive exotics.'


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> My mind is an open book. Regardless of strain, my box sends plants into outer-space. If the Plush isn't terribly tall, I wouldn't be closed off to it completely. It does have the look of one of those 'exclusive exotics.'


I hear you on the height issue. From what I've seen she stretches a little, but your method of LST will definitely do the trick. Once again, only a suggestion on my part. Acquiring this strain would require cracking a few beans, sexing them, and then picking a mom (or two) to take your cuttings from. Easy, rudimentary stuff... But time and space consuming. You also said you had a trusted club with rare clones. That might be your golden goose. Starting a mom can take up space and time that a lot of personal growers like you and I don't have room for. But, I can tell you're one of the smart ones, so I'll say this- There is a science to this. Everything you're doing. You have implemented so many measures to ensure you harvest a quality crop. Often, the measures we leave uncontrolled, are ones that have never presented themselves unsavory. This is where genetics comes in. Amazing things have happened in the breeding world the last 20 years- aaaand some not so amazing things too  If you look hard enough though, you will find them. There is a class of grower that coincides with a class of breeder(or genetics). I think you've graduated. Maybe you're modest, or not interested, but I would be hard pressed to find anyone else around here who is ready to grow a flower of such high caliber. If you are interested, there is a forum group for medicinal growers who tested plushberry over at Greenpassion: https://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/forum/164-plush-berry-bcs-x-sq-testers/ - Loaded with info on her. It's hard for me to resist; That Diablo looks about as good as any OG I've ever seen.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I hear you on the height issue. From what I've seen she stretches a little, but your method of LST will definitely do the trick. Once again, only a suggestion on my part. Acquiring this strain would require cracking a few beans, sexing them, and then picking a mom (or two) to take your cuttings from. Easy, rudimentary stuff... But time and space consuming. You also said you had a trusted club with rare clones. That might be your golden goose. Starting a mom can take up space and time that a lot of personal growers like you and I don't have room for. But, I can tell you're one of the smart ones, so I'll say this- There is a science to this. Everything you're doing. You have implemented so many measures to ensure you harvest a quality crop. Often, the measures we leave uncontrolled, are ones that have never presented themselves unsavory. This is where genetics comes in. Amazing things have happened in the breeding world the last 20 years- aaaand some not so amazing things too  If you look hard enough though, you will find them. There is a class of grower that coincides with a class of breeder(or genetics). I think you've graduated. Maybe you're modest, or not interested, but I would be hard pressed to find anyone else around here who is ready to grow a flower of such high caliber. If you are interested, there is a forum group for medicinal growers who tested plushberry over at Greenpassion: https://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/forum/164-plush-berry-bcs-x-sq-testers/ - Loaded with info on her. It's hard for me to resist; That Diablo looks about as good as any OG I've ever seen.


Thanks for all the input, dsmoke, you've really expanded my horizons. To know that I have gained your confidence is a great feeling indeed. 

Yeah, I don't know too much about breeding genetics... I just plant 'em and grow 'em. Kinda like a race car driver...I know how to make it go, but I'll let the specialists deal with the engineering.

I'm already getting the red carpet treatment from the Sunset Super Shop, and once I show 'em what I did with their genetics, I'm sure even a stronger relationship will be established. I don't know, I just like the manager's style. If he says what he's handing me is legit and disease free, based upon how these two Diablos of his did, I'm gonna tend to take his word for it.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> My mind is an open book. Regardless of strain, my box sends plants into outer-space.


Man would I love to see what you could do with our Afghooey A. She's got some SERIOUSLY compact branchyness to her. She's a mini monster! She has been from day 1! We could have done much better with her though, knowing what we know now. The good news is, we have a clone of her so we get to try again!  Something has to be said for good genetics! And from what we've been told by a local veteran true Afghooey will smell like rotting garbage as flowering progresses, which is exactly what our 3 girls smell like... It's a sickly sweet rank garbage can smell... kinda gross really and explains the flavor... I bet crossing Affie and MK would be a winning combo with the right phenos. Afgooey stickness with MK sweetness and plumping... drooooooooooooooool

excuse my ramble lol ... I missed chatting about my girls


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 16, 2011)

*Looking Awesome LJ.. I don't think you will have a problem getting your 1 oz bud. 
I'd say more like closer to a 2 oz bud is what I would guess**.. Should be an excellent harvest*


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Man would I love to see what you could do with our Afghooey A. She's got some SERIOUSLY compact branchyness to her. She's a mini monster! She has been from day 1! We could have done much better with her though, knowing what we know now. The good news is, we have a clone of her so we get to try again!  Something has to be said for good genetics! And from what we've been told by a local veteran true Afghooey will smell like rotting garbage as flowering progresses, which is exactly what our 3 girls smell like... It's a sickly sweet rank garbage can smell... kinda gross really and explains the flavor... I bet crossing Affie and MK would be a winning combo with the right phenos. Afgooey stickness with MK sweetness and plumping... drooooooooooooooool
> 
> excuse my ramble lol ... I missed chatting about my girls


Ramble away, it's entertaining to my THC addled brain. Lol.

If Agooey is a trichy plant, then it'll prolly grow so sugary in my box that the calyxes will be hidden under a thick crystal mass. I've seen that kind of trich development in especially sugar-coating strains like ICE. Ah, I remeber that ICE I grew fondly. It had one of the most euphoric highs I've ever gotten... I remember this stuff was so good, it felt amazing to simply turn your head and look at something...Great, great weed that was...even with all the OG's I smoke. Now who's rambling? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looking Awesome LJ.. I don't think you will have a problem getting your 1 oz bud.
> I'd say more like closer to a 2 oz bud is what I would guess**.. Should be an excellent harvest*


 
If I recall, I did mention earlier that the harvest day update will be dedicated to you?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> If I recall, I did mention earlier that the harvest day update will be dedicated to you?


*
Sounds like a plan. Gonna be some goodie!!
*


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for all the input, dsmoke, you've really expanded my horizons. To know that I have gained your confidence is a great feeling indeed.
> 
> Yeah, I don't know too much about breeding genetics... I just plant 'em and grow 'em. Kinda like a race car driver...I know how to make it go, but I'll let the specialists deal with the engineering.
> 
> I'm already getting the red carpet treatment from the Sunset Super Shop, and once I show 'em what I did with their genetics, I'm sure even a stronger relationship will be established. I don't know, I just like the manager's style. If he says what he's handing me is legit and disease free, based upon how these two Diablos of his did, I'm gonna tend to take his word for it.


Good deal man. Keep doing what you're doing. Things are still very premature for you and I can tell that there is much more in store. No rush  This stuff takes time. On top of that, starting a roster of elite moms is something to think about when you have a perpetual operation. Can't wait to see what you choose next... No doubt it will be dank


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Good deal man. Keep doing what you're doing. Things are still very premature for you and I can tell that there is much more in store. No rush  This stuff takes time. On top of that, starting a roster of elite moms is something to think about when you have a perpetual operation. Can't wait to see what you choose next... No doubt it will be dank


Much thanks... really, to the RIU poster who brought the undercurrent concept to my attention. I've been thinking about marrying the concept to my beloved aero pipes and I have a system schematic in my head that i think you'll find interesting.

Will keep you (and everyone else) posted as to the final assembly of my brainchild of course.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Go hydro. You can do it too. It's fun and easy! Lol.


I have gone hydro before! I just think its such a pain in the ass! Heavy reservoirs, checking ppms and ph constantly...I like the ease and mobility of soil. I can water and bounce out for a weekend in Vegas and not really worry. With hydro, they grow faster, but they can die within 2 hours if something is off. Never again for me...hehe. But you rock it!

FYI: Here is a hydro grow I almost finished. It is an AK47 strain. I went out of town and had my parent's watch my house while I was gone. My mom is a pain in the ass, and to this day likes to snoop around in my business. I am a grown man in my 30s and she threw salt in my game. She found a key to my locked office, which then found a key to my locked bedroom, where she found another key to my locked grow room. After finding this, she had my father and uncle throw all my plants away 3 weeks into flowering! I came back into town and explained that I was a licensed grower and there was nothing illegal about this! They apologized, then lectured me on how weed is still bad... aaarrgh!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I have gone hydro before! I just think its such a pain in the ass! Heavy reservoirs, checking ppms and ph constantly...I like the ease and mobility of soil. I can water and bounce out for a weekend in Vegas and not really worry. With hydro, they grow faster, but they can die within 2 hours if something is off. Never again for me...hehe. But you rock it!
> 
> FYI: Here is a hydro grow I almost finished. It is an AK47 strain. I went out of town and had my parent's watch my house while I was gone. My mom is a pain in the ass, and to this day likes to snoop around in my business. I am a grown man in my 30s and she threw salt in my game. She found a key to my locked office, which then found a key to my locked bedroom, where she found another key to my locked grow room. After finding this, she had my father and uncle throw all my plants away 3 weeks into flowering! I came back into town and explained that I was a licensed grower and there was nothing illegal about this! They apologized, then lectured me on how weed is still bad... aaarrgh!


Oh, look at that. That looks pretty clean. So you have done hydro, eh?

Yeah, what is it about parents and weed? I'm a grown man in my 30's too and my mom still checks my eyes... Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Much thanks... really, to the RIU poster who brought the undercurrent concept to my attention. I've been thinking about marrying the concept to my beloved aero pipes and I have a system schematic in my head that i think you'll find interesting.
> 
> Will keep you (and everyone else) posted as to the final assembly of my brainchild of course.


It's time to get crafty, mutha fucka-a-a-a-a-awa-wa-wa-wa-wa-wa


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

When we're talking about girls of these kind. Believe it or not, Ladies and Germs, they are STILL putting on weight. But I guess seeing is believing. Look how the colas on the right are seriously leaning with their own weight. It wasn't like this just a few days ago.






























Down to 560ppm. The smell just keeps getting stronger as they approach death.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 16, 2011)

those colas have some serious weight jen. liking your style bro. you sure set the bar high for everyone, great gardening skills your sharing  THANKS!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> those colas have some serious weight jen. liking your style bro. you sure set the bar high for everyone, great gardening skills your sharing  THANKS!!!


Peace to you, friend. Thanks for reading.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 17, 2011)

absolutely loving it! wish i could smoke some of that with you jin. lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

How could I let an update go by without showing Big Bertha's good side? Check out that fox tail she grew overnight.





And here's a shot to highlight the beautiful purple that has developed on the tips of the calyxes. A sure sign of OG maturity.





And finally to round it out, a shot to highlight the 'maximum trich ooze' that is another tell tale sign of maturity. I can already feel myself coughing.
Edit: Ha ha! I forgot to insert the photo again. Whoopsie! Lol.





Leaf translocation has been immense as you can see. The larger fan leaves are completely yellow and nice yellowing has shown on the inner bud leaves as well. The oxygen boost to the plants has literally pushed the fast forward button on their life cycle. I'm amazed myself by how quickly this OG has matured. They usually take a bit longer than this.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dirk d said:


> absolutely loving it! wish i could smoke some of that with you jin. lol.


I wish I could smoke some of that with me too. It's a ways off before they hit prime time cure... but I'll smoke some as soon as they dry... I always do.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 17, 2011)

man those laides just keep packing on wieght....
I still see to many white calyxes....a good thing tho...what could go wrong.... more wiegth...
Some plants looked more mature than others..

All my ladies are down now ..day 60 ....
I did however, take some plants and some sections that were more mature .. at 54 days...
Kinda startin to think i went alil early.... but they were past theyre peak by far... and ther were little white hairs left...
Next run im gonna try to go longer .. but i was ready to smoke ....

Keep em going bro..
seeing as it loks like you had a high nute reg.... i would givem at least 3 flushes..... 
maybe 1 more week .. so how about start flushing now....


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I doubt the Blackberry Kush was anything like Plushberry if you weren't satisfied  There are so many crap kush this kush that berry this berry that strains out there especially whack ones getting churned through one of California's many craptastic clone-mills. I was simply implying that I had connections to a rare strain from a master breeder. Wasn't trying to step on toes. I'll have you know though, that comment about PB being inferior to OGK is a bit hasty. The Pink Lady was released a few months ago, at a limited supply, and is quickly being referred to *the* greatest tasting flower by master growers in the medical world. Some people just like their coffee black though, and I'm cool with that. I wish I could suggest a good OG strain for you, but I've been turned off of that recently. Everyone in Cali is growing normal weed and calling it OG now-a-days. Charlie Sheen OG, Skywalker OG, Banana OG, Black Diamond OG, Platinum Blackberry OG... You get the point. There are breeders who dedicate themselves to the art of growing cannabis, and there are breeders who dedicate themselves to the art of making money. Not too worried about growing Subcool's gear when it comes to the quality we all want. Beyond down to earth, so much so, that you can see him posting quality content exclusively here on the RIU forums every single day. Some guys just sit in Amsterdam pumping out seeds with the name "Cali" on it.
> 
> Anyways, enough banter from me. Keep at it - That's going to be one hell of a harvest. You have been killing it from the get go. Awesome shit


how dare you..lol
People in cali???
Making money...lol.

this has nothing to do with making money my friend...
I will have to say that yeah jins plants are nice and dense ....and have great og representiaiton...
And to many illegals , non californias... or states that are new to medical growing... lets just say the majority of riu members..
Think its the best og ever ...lol (cause most so calers dont post here ...lol...jin you need to go to weedtracker already)
But to me and many in the medical front , who work with clone only strains ...old and new, these is just another typical og grows......
What you have here is some good genetics... A grower who has enufff knowledge and exp.., and nice lights,nutes, and setup....
Its not magic...lol
But we already know jin can grow dank thats not the issue...

The issue you saying stuff like these are made up strains and hold no wieght... attached to strains to make money.....
You couldnt be more wrong....(there are so many og strains ..cause og has become la's favorite flavor...duh...lol)

Are there people who do this yes??? 
There will always be people out there trying to make an honestbuck... and people looking to swinddle you....(there are also people who love weed ... and are trying to grow the best)

But this is not at all what the med front is about..
Its about choices... flavors, what medications are right for your conditon..... what type of high you need , to get you though life...in tuff times... or in sickness

You pull out some skywalker og, platinum og, blackberry, black diamond og and put it in front of me ...
Ill take a hit of each one ... and telll u which one is which .... easily ....

I hear so many people bashing californians...For what?
Cause we have genetics that cant be sold via seed ...unless u want a half ass og.....
In no means do people in cali think there better....
We just know are shit....
Everything is really legit...
I have to get a medicl rec.... and show it everytme i go in to the club..(or they would kick me out ..even if i go everyday)
All the shops i go to are legit....
And there are breeders and genetisist that work with cuts at my dispencairy......legally

So for u to say comments like that ...
Just makes me sick...lol..
You must not have access to meds on a daily basis ..
Ive gone to more than 50 medical clubs .... and if its good...
Everytime you ask for skywalker ,9/10 times... from any good shop ...
Its garunteed to be the same cut.... same skywaler you useed too..not some made up bulshit..like charlie sheen...
(Some collective caught flack when the put charlie sheen on there labels...
And some tracker, the majority , called them out.... the were only putting more confusion into the medical seen...
It was said that sticky icky(a vendor) just had a og cross , and decided to name it that when it was havested.. cause charlie was hot at the time..... and some shops just labeled random ogs cs...but no shops i every go to ever sold this)


U cant hate cause the masters came here first back in the early 90 (prop 215)
and grew out some of the sickess genetics here to date ...
That are still are in circulation .. And masters are still at work in ...you guessed it california...
Because of the rules and regulations .....

Hopefully one day all the rui and states will be able to make the progress that california made and amsterdamn has made...
In the coming decades...peace

edit shame on you ....i grow regular weed ...pshhhhhh!!!
the medical world , pink lady, wth?? is pink lady...

Sorry jin i just cant stand people spreading misinfomation bro.....

Edit....lol...
I just realized your from la dsmke.... so you should know these kinda things....
Ive grown these strains out and smokedem many times... and there real...lol
not just regular to me....


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm loving the close ups! Amazing work Jin! (though, you are just a lazy stoner, letting your machines do most of the work for you ) I AM jealous of your grow set up. It is obviously superior to anything I can do with my floros in soil.... But we must work with what we have, not with what we want and with my box being wood, and more electricals under it, it's just not a smart plan to go hydro for me. Plus the space I would lose would be far too much. Oh how I look forward to when we grow up to a larger grow space and get to play with new things.

Edit: That being said, we are still learning and already have ideas on how to do better next time. The next round of girls waiting to flower is done differently than the current bunch. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate to say I told you so, but them bitches be foxtailin'.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

Snickerdoodle said:


> Beautiful! I'm loving the close ups! Amazing work Jin! (though, you are just a lazy stoner, letting your machines do most of the work for you ) I AM jealous of your grow set up. It is obviously superior to anything I can do with my floros in soil.... But we must work with what we have, not with what we want and with my box being wood, and more electricals under it, it's just not a smart plan to go hydro for me. Plus the space I would lose would be far too much. Oh how I look forward to when we grow up to a larger grow space and get to play with new things.
> 
> Edit: That being said, we are still learning and already have ideas on how to do better next time. The next round of girls waiting to flower is done differently than the current bunch. We'll see what happens.


Hey, the interaction I've had with you and the Chairman I regard as one of the best points of starting a thread here. Sure it would be fun to chat with someone running a monster machine like me, but I think it's even more interesting and stimulating to interact with resourceful growers (like you) who maximize what is available to a given situation.

I think I have successfully applied mechanical working concepts to horticultural functions, but I would like to set the record straight for everyone reading this:

I AM NOT A BOTANIST, BREEDER, OR PLANT EXPERT BY ANY MEANS. I just have figured out pretty well what works and what doesn't through lots of trial and error. So be careful before you give me too much credit for these fine nugs.

Every subsequent grow improves. It just happens... And I fully expect something more well-realized from the two of you next time. Also, I understand completely that it's not practical for you two to run a monster hydro cab. What you're doing has real merit, though, for a whole slew of reasons... not the least of which being that I would be lost without my technology, while your grow exists and thrives without nearly the amount of technological artifice as mine.

I can hardly wait to see your next crop covered in your journal. Hopefull it will co-exist with my next project so we can harrass each other! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I hate to say I told you so, but them bitches be foxtailin'.


 
The very top extremities are showing a little foxiness due to the heat at the very tip of the canopy. I think it looks kinda cool.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> how dare you..lol
> People in cali???
> Making money...lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry to have offended you! I'm not here to rouse anyone up. I'm simple stating what I have seen. Not sure where you're assumptions came from but I'll give you a short, and general preface. I have been involved with, ans using, medicinal cannabis for a very long time. Not just in Cali, but in Oregon and Washington. I lived in Europe for three years in my early twenties, and was glad to call Amsterdam my private getaway for that time. High grade cannabis is nothing new to me, and because of this, I tend to be a bit of a stickler. I do not live in LA, I live in Sacramento, and as a grower especially, I have seen a lot of things go unregulated in the Prop 215 world. You are right, people want OG because of it's amazing qualities, and when done right, it is some of the best stuff ever. This however, leads people to create unstable and already-been-done-before strains so that they can slap a cool name on it and run a hundred clones through the club every week. It sucks, but it happens. That "purple haze" clone at your local club is probably not the best purple haze out there. See what I mean? Re-read my original post, and you will see that I all was trying to do is promote secure genetics through the process of germinating seeds and selecting a mother. It is just too risky to bet that those clones from the club are the real deal from a super healthy mother. Why? Because some guy is making bank off of 20 different so-so plants he's whacking the shit out of every week to pay his bills. Once again, I'm sorry I offended you, not my intentions. There are people who really really care about providing medicine for patients who need it, and for each one of these people, there's five trying to make a buck.

Anyways, back to Jin's grow. Beautifully done. 

Edit: What the hell is Pink Lady?  Mannn.... That's one of the Black Cherry Soda (Clone Only kush strain and exotic elite that was on the cover of High Times?!?!) crosses that made it through testing at the TGA camp. Black Dahlia didn't even make it, and that shit was soooo dank. If you want info on these strains, check out Greenpassion. They are a community dedicated to medicinal cannabis and medicinal breeding. If you're as adamant about medicine as you say you are, you should check them out. No need to get on here and bash me for bringing up one of the biggest things this year in the growing world- You don't have to pay too much attention to know about Plushberry (Aka Pink Lady).


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The very top extremities are showing a little foxiness due to the heat at the very tip of the canopy. I think it looks kinda cool.


Foxtailing is a good thing. Means you're jamming.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> how dare you..lol
> People in cali???
> Making money...lol.
> 
> ...


That's cool. I find your OG rants entertaining. Yeah, I've unloaded small quantities of my micro-premium to a few shops...they look at it, smell it, and dream up a name on the spot. So far, I've been responsible for: "Whoa OG, Casper the Friendly Ghost OG, Scooby Doo OG... Lol!


----------



## dirk d (Jun 17, 2011)

im working on a new strain. maybe the cali clubs can take it. i call it Ahole OG, one hit and it will make your Ahole pucker up!! what you guys think? its a cross of uranus og x broke back thunderfuk lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Foxtailing is a good thing. Means you're jamming.


I smoked a beastie Pure Kush nug a few days ago that had three huge, dense devil horns. I snipped of the horns and they were enough for a huge bowl. That was kinda fun.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dirk d said:


> im working on a new strain. maybe the cali clubs can take it. i call it Ahole OG, one hit and it will make your Ahole pucker up!! what you guys think? its a cross of uranus og x broke back thunderfuk lol


Too late. I already saw A-Hole OG at a local club. Try again.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> man those laides just keep packing on wieght....
> I still see to many white calyxes....a good thing tho...what could go wrong.... more wiegth...
> Some plants looked more mature than others..
> 
> ...


I've been going back and forth with someone else here on the topic of flushing. Based upon this discussion, thoughts of experts, and what I have seen in the past regarding prolonged, straight water flushes for a week or more, I have opted for a gradual daily PPM reduction (as I have been documenting) as a method of easing them into a final 24 hour pure water flush in the dark.

An astute poster brought this to my attention. And I gotta tell yah, it makes a lot more sense than the abrupt week-long water flushes I've been doing in the past. And now that I think about it, I do recall a reduction in odor intensity during the week of flushing with straight water in my previous grows. This time, with the plants drawing down gradually, the odor is intensifying and they're still growing until the very last moment before harvest.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lordjin, you like my new avatar?


----------



## Gifted (Jun 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hm, now that I look at that thing, it does concern me a little. Is it still growing vertically? By the size of your buds, I'd say they're gonna continue to stretch a little as your buds thicken, which looks kinda problematic since they already look like they're close to the ceiling. The upper portion of your main stalk still looks pretty flexible. I know, I know... someone will say 'don't listen to that lunatic,' and I know it's kinda heretical of me to suggest bending during flower, but I'm gonna suggest it anyway. 'But it will stress the plant and cause herm..." someone already said to me when I suggested such madness to someone in their journal... Yeah, yeah...but from the look of it, you're gonna have to do something one way or another when the top buds start putting on a little weight. That extremely uneven light distribution due to the plant's height will cause an undesirable effect to overall flower. Say that plant was handed to me and someone said, "Do something." I would mangle it pretty good. But in hydro, it should still survive... and hopefully not herm. Can't guarantee that it won't, but you'll have further difficulty with that beast if you just leave it alone that way.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I say that about the light because you're using fluoros it would appear. Vertical light distribution isn't a problem if say you have 600 to 1000 watt bare bulb hids hanging vertically all around your plants, but if you don't, that extreme space distribution between your bud nodes is gonna prove disappointing.


Ive been thinking on what to do with it and ive got a plan. After the smaller ones are harvested and gone, im gonna turn the 400 watt hps on its side and light up one side of the big one. then ill set up the flouros on top and the other side. 
And without the other buckets, my whole air pump will be devoted to one plant. Im gonna give her as long as she needs. haha im actually pretty excited.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Ive been thinking on what to do with it and ive got a plan. After the smaller ones are harvested and gone, im gonna turn the 400 watt hps on its side and light up one side of the big one. then ill set up the flouros on top and the other side.
> And without the other buckets, my whole air pump will be devoted to one plant. Im gonna give her as long as she needs. haha im actually pretty excited.


Whoa, that's definitely a plan. That's gonna help salvage the yield from her. Good luck.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Lordjin, you like my new avatar?


 
Rep LA. Woo Hoo!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Sorry to have offended you! I'm not here to rouse anyone up. I'm simple stating what I have seen. Not sure where you're assumptions came from but I'll give you a short, and general preface. I have been involved with, ans using, medicinal cannabis for a very long time. Not just in Cali, but in Oregon and Washington. I lived in Europe for three years in my early twenties, and was glad to call Amsterdam my private getaway for that time. High grade cannabis is nothing new to me, and because of this, I tend to be a bit of a stickler. I do not live in LA, I live in Sacramento, and as a grower especially, I have seen a lot of things go unregulated in the Prop 215 world. You are right, people want OG because of it's amazing qualities, and when done right, it is some of the best stuff ever. This however, leads people to create unstable and already-been-done-before strains so that they can slap a cool name on it and run a hundred clones through the club every week. It sucks, but it happens. That "purple haze" clone at your local club is probably not the best purple haze out there. See what I mean? Re-read my original post, and you will see that I all was trying to do is promote secure genetics through the process of germinating seeds and selecting a mother. It is just too risky to bet that those clones from the club are the real deal from a super healthy mother. Why? Because some guy is making bank off of 20 different so-so plants he's whacking the shit out of every week to pay his bills. Once again, I'm sorry I offended you, not my intentions. There are people who really really care about providing medicine for patients who need it, and for each one of these people, there's five trying to make a buck.
> 
> Anyways, back to Jin's grow. Beautifully done.
> 
> Edit: What the hell is Pink Lady?  Mannn.... That's one of the Black Cherry Soda (Clone Only kush strain and exotic elite that was on the cover of High Times?!?!) crosses that made it through testing at the TGA camp. Black Dahlia didn't even make it, and that shit was soooo dank. If you want info on these strains, check out Greenpassion. They are a community dedicated to medicinal cannabis and medicinal breeding. If you're as adamant about medicine as you say you are, you should check them out. No need to get on here and bash me for bringing up one of the biggest things this year in the growing world- You don't have to pay too much attention to know about Plushberry (Aka Pink Lady).


as i type i have already sent 5 missiles to your home in sacramento ....
But before i terminate your meaningless existance(or lack there of one ) i will share a few words....lol....
Im kidding...

Im not affended at all....
and to some extent your right people make up names and shit..
But there are actuall strains that are real and can be identified . regardless of what you believe...
True i could make up a strain , crosss, what have u ... and call it ankle sauce ....
And if it was that good .. i could dub it and there have u the birth of ankle sauce...
I could even distribute it .... real ankle sause shit u kno?

Now i ask myself a question is this me just trying to make money off you....?
I dont know it alll depends how good it is ...
but who cares its my ankle sauce ill do what i want with it..

Now seeing as im only a hobbyiest ...it probly wont happen... So I tend to buy cuts form a believe it or not honest dispenciary ....
Believe it or not skywalker is a real cut....they had it ...
Really how say???
Because i purchase and smoke skywalker all the time ....
From not 1... 2...... but 3 different places......(its all the same ,even at different clubs)
And gets this i grew it out too??
Wierd... No lie its real... 
I can tell u how it looks the flavor , smell,high, ect...
Its high is supper uppy .. and it doesnt foxtail, strectchy as hell,explosive buds..... no lemony smell...straight keroscene...
blaha blah... 

I just take it to heart when people say what i grow is some made up bullshit...
I know what i grow .and i know what u would get in the clubs and could spot a fake in 2 seconds.....

Now where i get my clones , they have a network, yes they verify cuts... and grow them out...
I wss happy to find out to people on my website grew it out ... so i could be sure it was ....
The skywalker i got in the shops....
This dispenciary also grew out three individual seeds out and verified one to be skywalker....
The others one being chem 91 n a larry .....
so you see this is the miracle of technology u could say ....
I dont know where your from or how they do in sac town...
but when growers buy cuts from our dispenciary , they post pics and reports....
And they call out a fake in a minute....
Hapens from time to time......
But thats just the reality im dealing with....

I dont take this personal at all....
But this is my hobby , and what i like to do .....
I see a medication i like at a refuitable place i try to go source an original cut ....
Call me old fashioned.... but ive grown out subs gear before.... and its no where on the level of some of the cuts i have access too..
.

Hey look its diablo og !!!
Or is it????


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> as i type i have already sent 5 missiles to your home in sacramento ....
> But before i terminate your meaningless existance(or lack there of one ) i will share a few words....lol....
> Im kidding...
> 
> ...


 
I'm gonna take some of my finished bud to the clubs and say it's Ankle Sauce OG developed by 323cheezy.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> All the shops i go to are legit....
> And there are breeders and genetisist that work with cuts at my dispencairy......legally


I had to go back and respond to this single line. The rest of what you said, once again, was completely out of context considering I live in Cali as well, and everything you said was based on false presumptions, so no harm done there. But this, is scary. I see you're very adamant about the "masters" and the large amount of great things they are doing. This is what concerns me: You seem know multiple shops that *breed* genetics? They are not masters, and probably should be focused on one thing if they plan to take on breeding. I highly doubt they have any clue what they are doing. I HIGHLY doubt it. Anyone can sex two plants and get seeds, but this is not how breeding works. Give me the phone number of your club- I'm prop 215 compliant and I would love to give them a call and ensure that they know what they are doing when attempting to create a strain of cannabis that will act as the breeder wishes. If they truly care about quality medicine, as you say they do, then they won't have a problem explaining to me as why they're trying to carry out a decade's worth of work in the back-room of a bodegas.

If someone is breeding inside of the dispensary you go to, they are definitely doing it wrong. This process, takes years, to be modest: Selecting candidates, sifting through the garbage, identifying feeding and disease habits, extended grows to cull plants that display late-flowering nanners, running tests and observations on vigor/yield, potency, flavor, rate of flower response, resin production, stature, scent, floral structure, floral color, resistance to herm, maturation in the male versus potency in the female, running multiple harvests and hiring test growers, back-crossing again and re-crossing again, wearing clothes to the breed-house that can never be worn anywhere else, crossing your genetics again with a new strain because what you're working with isn't good enough, removing all the unstable crap from that batch, back-crossing and re-crossing multiple times from there for stability, culling the sickly once again, rehiring test growers and documenting every bit of info... You get the point. I'd hate to know so much about something and have you think I'm spreading misinformation. So, I'll restate what I did again, but tailor it for you so we can be friends  - As a Medical Marijuana patient in the state of California, Medical Marijuana grower, and a bunch of other status-engorging monikers regarding our beloved plant, I can and will stand by my statements regarding the sheisty strain-craze taking hold of the medical marijuana subculture. This is why I am really turned off of the whole OG movement in LA. Half of that stuff you're ranting about is the same Chemdawg 91 cross done over and over again, given different names. If you're going to be at the Medical Cannabis Cup in San Fran at the end of the month I would be thrilled to introduce you to some true master breeders and hopefully open your eyes to the world of breeding medicinal cannabis. Your boyos down the block in that shop that are "geneticists" or whatever they call themselves are bullshittin' you bro. As an older head that has watched this whole thing rise, fall, and rise again, I can tell you that the market is saturated, and humans are doing what humans do. Putting OG on the end of a haphazard chemdawg cross is a really quick way to make a ton of money and perpetuating a fad. I won't condone it. If it works for you, then you have every right to support what you wish. I, on the one hand, have done my research and been around the block. This has led me to sit somewhere deep in the heart of what I consider an art. I can tell you're still young, and very excited about your current ventures. This is awesome and there are a million places to go from for you, but if you enjoy what you're doing, stick with it. If you desire to know more, the information is out there. Once again, you should try to make it up to SF for the Medcancup. A bunch of big wigs in the growing world are going to be there. Cervantes, Nico, and more! Might be worth it to break the mold and come up.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

And for the record: I love Chemdawg. Love love love. I'm even growing some right now. Which means I love OG. Love love love! So I do agree with you there, the shit is in a class of it's own. It's just getting the overkill treatment around here lately. Honestly, look: http://www.fhwcc.org/category/menu/ - Can you believe that? That's pretty much every club in Sac. And we have one on every corner. Remember how everyone used to like Lebron James? Doesn't mean he sucks or anything. Hyped might be the right word. I've found, throughout the years, I'm pretty immune to hype


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 17, 2011)

Look bro you dont get it ...
I barely read threw the first lines .... and your still confused about what im saying...
I dont know the masters ... and i dont get my cuts from a club...
I get my cuts from a dispenciary in the valley ...look it up.....Progressive options....
These people are not masters at all and dont claim to be ...
the cuts they have acquired , you could say are from well know masters.....
From there own Mothers ( i wont get into a seed vs. clone only strain debate)...

For insatance one of there first cuts was from dj shorts blueberry....
Swerve has dropped mothers.... and even some of rascal own gear was sourced out ....by who ....
People like me and you .... that go to this dispenciary...we like to share cuts...
Is it really that hard to believe....

All im saying is that the masters were here in the early 90's....
Before all this internet shit came about...
Before it was legally done.....
And some people werre lucky enuff to get these clones past down ..
From these socalled "masters"
Before all the greed came in and they tried to market most the strains you could purchase in the clubs in the past....
....
Some of these cuts existed way back before you even knew it was og......
Og is really just some kush from way back in the 90's....crossed with chem or watever you may believe....
You can say it was molested and crossed... and became many things.....
But i do know that these cuts exist....
And im fortunate to have been gifted cuts from people i believe to be masters ....
People i met on weedtracker.... its just like riu ...except everyones from californai...

Did i mention i have a cut that is 17 years old.....
but u wouldnt believe that .....


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh I hear you on the cut shit. Just because someone has DJ Short's Blueberry does not mean they they bred it themselves. A lot of people in Cali are breeding their own strains, at a high-speed rate, and without any real careful attention. I thought you were trying to tell me that obtaining seeds from a verified breeder is the same thing as getting a cut with a funky new name from a club. The fact that you have a 17 y/o strain leads me to believe you should understand everything I am saying. I have friends with elite cuts as well, and people all around me do too, but getting them is the different story. A buddy of mine fell in love with Sage and went on a multiple year hunt for a Big Sur Holy cut. And he found it. I believe everything you're saying, and I don't think you've lied to me. In fact, I think we agree more with each other than you think. It's never nice to say "I know my shit", so we're going about it diplomatically in someone else's grow journal. I just hope you don't disagree with me when I say strains ending in OG are not the end-all-be-all of cannabis, and are easily matched by hundreds of other fantastic strains which were brilliantly crafted. In the end, it comes down to the grower, but I can promise you, smoke some well-done Hawaiian Snow with 100 days of flower on it, and you won't want to smoke anything else for a month straight. I promise  Seen people go off the deep end with a few strains that deserve a lot more recognition than they get.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I had to go back and respond to this single line. The rest of what you said, once again, was completely out of context considering I live in Cali as well, and everything you said was based on false presumptions, so no harm done there. But this, is scary. I see you're very adamant about the "masters" and the large amount of great things they are doing. This is what concerns me: You seem know multiple shops that *breed* genetics? They are not masters, and probably should be focused on one thing if they plan to take on breeding. I highly doubt they have any clue what they are doing. I HIGHLY doubt it. Anyone can sex two plants and get seeds, but this is not how breeding works. Give me the phone number of your club- I'm prop 215 compliant and I would love to give them a call and ensure that they know what they are doing when attempting to create a strain of cannabis that will act as the breeder wishes. If they truly care about quality medicine, as you say they do, then they won't have a problem explaining to me as why they're trying to carry out a decade's worth of work in the back-room of a bodegas.
> 
> If someone is breeding inside of the dispensary you go to, they are definitely doing it wrong. This process, takes years, to be modest: Selecting candidates, sifting through the garbage, identifying feeding and disease habits, extended grows to cull plants that display late-flowering nanners, running tests and observations on vigor/yield, potency, flavor, rate of flower response, resin production, stature, scent, floral structure, floral color, resistance to herm, maturation in the male versus potency in the female, running multiple harvests and hiring test growers, back-crossing again and re-crossing again, wearing clothes to the breed-house that can never be worn anywhere else, crossing your genetics again with a new strain because what you're working with isn't good enough, removing all the unstable crap from that batch, back-crossing and re-crossing multiple times from there for stability, culling the sickly once again, rehiring test growers and documenting every bit of info... You get the point. I'd hate to know so much about something and have you think I'm spreading misinformation. So, I'll restate what I did again, but tailor it for you so we can be friends  - As a Medical Marijuana patient in the state of California, Medical Marijuana grower, and a bunch of other status-engorging monikers regarding our beloved plant, I can and will stand by my statements regarding the sheisty strain-craze taking hold of the medical marijuana subculture. This is why I am really turned off of the whole OG movement in LA. Half of that stuff you're ranting about is the same Chemdawg 91 cross done over and over again, given different names. If you're going to be at the Medical Cannabis Cup in San Fran at the end of the month I would be thrilled to introduce you to some true master breeders and hopefully open your eyes to the world of breeding medicinal cannabis. Your boyos down the block in that shop that are "geneticists" or whatever they call themselves are bullshittin' you bro. As an older head that has watched this whole thing rise, fall, and rise again, I can tell you that the market is saturated, and humans are doing what humans do. Putting OG on the end of a haphazard chemdawg cross is a really quick way to make a ton of money and perpetuating a fad. I won't condone it. If it works for you, then you have every right to support what you wish. I, on the one hand, have done my research and been around the block. This has led me to sit somewhere deep in the heart of what I consider an art. I can tell you're still young, and very excited about your current ventures. This is awesome and there are a million places to go from for you, but if you enjoy what you're doing, stick with it. If you desire to know more, the information is out there. Once again, you should try to make it up to SF for the Medcancup. A bunch of big wigs in the growing world are going to be there. Cervantes, Nico, and more! Might be worth it to break the mold and come up.


That just blew my mind. I can't believe how much you know about this shit.

I know that wasn't directed at me, but I had fun reading it. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Oh I hear you on the cut shit. Just because someone has DJ Short's Blueberry does not mean they they bred it themselves. A lot of people in Cali are breeding their own strains, at a high-speed rate, and without any real careful attention. I thought you were trying to tell me that obtaining seeds from a verified breeder is the same thing as getting a cut with a funky new name from a club. The fact that you have a 17 y/o strain leads me to believe you should understand everything I am saying. I have friends with elite cuts as well, and people all around me do too, but getting them is the different story. A buddy of mine fell in love with Sage and went on a multiple year hunt for a Big Sur Holy cut. And he found it. I believe everything you're saying, and I don't think you've lied to me. In fact, I think we agree more with each other than you think. It's never nice to say "I know my shit", so we're going about it diplomatically in someone else's grow journal. I just hope you don't disagree with me when I say strains ending in OG are not the end-all-be-all of cannabis, and are easily matched by hundreds of other fantastic strains which were brilliantly crafted. In the end, it comes down to the grower, but I can promise you, smoke some well-done Hawaiian Snow with 100 days of flower on it, and you won't want to smoke anything else for a month straight. I promise  Seen people go off the deep end with a few strains that deserve a lot more recognition than they get.


I'm with you. I know OG isn't the be all end all by any means. I just grow it because of its popularity in my town. There are distinct characteristics that most if not all LA OGK's have in common... a certain look, taste, and smell-- and if you grow it out to fit that mold, it's just more of an advantage as a small op. That's mainly why I grow it.

Say even if I grew out some bomb ass Pink Lady and I showed that shit to a shop around here, the ignorant owner would value it less because it isn't LA OG. It's just my environment. I do get caught up in bragging about LA and its OGK, but the better part of me knows that it's a big cannabis strain world.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> And for the record: I love Chemdawg. Love love love. I'm even growing some right now. Which means I love OG. Love love love! So I do agree with you there, the shit is in a class of it's own. It's just getting the overkill treatment around here lately. Honestly, look: http://www.fhwcc.org/category/menu/ - Can you believe that? That's pretty much every club in Sac. And we have one on every corner. Remember how everyone used to like Lebron James? Doesn't mean he sucks or anything. Hyped might be the right word. I've found, throughout the years, I'm pretty immune to hype


Please post a picture of your Chem Dawg here. Thanks.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me go snap a picture while the lights are on!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here she is


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Here she is


She looks healthy. It looks like she's a little soil side project you have going.

That looks just like any number of OG plants at that age, btw.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> She looks healthy. It looks like she's a little soil side project you have going.
> 
> That looks just like any number of OG plants at that age, btw.


Ah, you are correct. Chemdawg and OG are very very very similar. Neither of which I have personally grown, so this will be fun. Kushes vary from cross to cross, but this compact, calyx-pumping varietal is something to smile about  OG is raved about for a good reason- Chemdawg is just as good in it's own respect (if not the same exact thing  Supposed to be an f1 seed from bag of 91 CD in Tahoe)


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

It's gettin' pretty ripe in there now... Note how my light exhaust is looking smaller and smaller...








































Down to a paltry 410ppm. The end is near. Time to start sterilizing my mason jars (rubbing hands together in an evil genius kind of way).


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice grow bro! Thats looks to be around 2.5-3lbs. Thats very impressive for a single 1000w. 1.5lbs for a single 1000w is a good pull. You sir have a finely tuned greenthumb.


----------



## wildcajun (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes it lucks just great will want to know what you got out of this grow they are beautiful,hAPPY fARMING Cajun.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, dsmoke1. Guess what? Your suggestion of drawing them down gradually on ppm is having this unexpected effect of a last major push of bulking. See how they keep getting bigger to the very end? It's all because of you, buddy.















These next two are shots of the little sister, plant 2. My look who's all growed up.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

Mrfootball420 said:


> Nice grow bro! Thats looks to be around 2.5-3lbs. Thats very impressive for a single 1000w. 1.5lbs for a single 1000w is a good pull. You sir have a finely tuned greenthumb.


Now, now... you cut that out. I'll be quite pleased with my modest 16oz mark.

But thank you ever so much for your praise and optimism!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

wildcajun said:


> Yes it lucks just great will want to know what you got out of this grow they are beautiful,hAPPY fARMING Cajun.


How y'all are? Doin' mah best, ah garontee... 
Sorry, that's the best fake Cajun I could come up with.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been creeping on this thread for over a week, and those beautiful pics are finally driving me to post! Great job jin! You have me drooling in my seat, missing/remembering the last OG I had. This year I'm attempting my first grow outdoors with quite a few different pick n mix strains from attitude. If they turn out half as good as yours I'll be extremely pleased!


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well they say the camera adds 10lbs so maybe im a little heavy ... but seriously thats looks like at least 2lbs from where im sitting.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I've been creeping on this thread for over a week, and those beautiful pics are finally driving me to post! Great job jin! You have me drooling in my seat, missing/remembering the last OG I had. This year I'm attempting my first grow outdoors with quite a few different pick n mix strains from attitude. If they turn out half as good as yours I'll be extremely pleased!


Oh, you filthy creeper! How creepy! I feel so violated!

Be sure to take pix of your grow to show me. I love outdoor trees. Is it gonna be controlled or guerrilla warfare?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, dsmoke1. Guess what? Your suggestion of drawing them down gradually on ppm is having this unexpected effect of a last major push of bulking. See how they keep getting bigger to the very end? It's all because of you, buddy.


In the right hands, this can turn a great harvest into an astronomical one. When I saw how hard you were cruising somewhere through week six, I knew that you were on a wrecking path you do not want to get off of. Like I said before, there are a lot of growing techniques which go unquestioned. Flushing is one of them, and let's face it, most people's plants need a good flush at the end of a two month beat-down with chemical fertilizers. You, on the other had, have just been let in on a nifty little trick that seasoned growers can play with when they get everything else figured out. It's cool because you're already there  I don't think I could have slept at night knowing I helped aid in the ruining of a great grow, and if I didn't feel you were as competent as they come, I would have never suggested it. Although no one can be sure, I'd be willing to bet you easily added 5% to your terminal yield while forcing the plant to focus on nothing but calyx and resin production. Feels good, don't it? Anyways, I bet you are teeming with joy. Who isn't when it's this close? Can't wait. Wish I could help with the trimwork


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Ahhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaa.


You're the man, baby. You're the man.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> In the right hands, this can turn a great harvest into an astronomical one. When I saw how hard you were cruising somewhere through week six, I knew that you were on a wrecking path you do not want to get off of. Like I said before, there are a lot of growing techniques which go unquestioned. Flushing is one of them, and let's face it, most people's plants need a good flush at the end of a two month beat-down with chemical fertilizers. You, on the other had, have just been let in on a nifty little trick that seasoned growers can play with when they get everything else figured out. It's cool because you're already there  I don't think I could have slept at night knowing I helped aid in the ruining of a great grow, and if I didn't feel you were as competent as they come, I would have never suggested it. Although no one can be sure, I'd be willing to bet you easily added 5% to your terminal yield while forcing the plant to focus on nothing but calyx and resin production. Feels good, don't it? Anyways, I bet you are teeming with joy. Who isn't when it's this close? Can't wait. Wish I could help with the trimwork


That's exactly right. Instead of the sudden shock of drain and replace with plain RO, the gradual decrease is giving the plant time to respond to the signal. Plants don't operate on an instantaneous level, they're on a slower roll, so slowly decreasing is sending a message that is throwing them in a panic, causing unreal last minute bulking. Massive, bro. Massive.

Edit:
Regarding the trimming ahead, I actually don't feel to badly about this one. This plant has been a genetic dream in every way. She shed her own fan leaves, requiring minimal pruning from my lazy ass...AND her bud to leaf ratio is one of the best I have ever seen. I estimate trimming will take one quarter of the time it usually takes me... okay, okay half the time it usually takes me.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 17, 2011)

interesting i never questioned the final week flush. but i have noticed that when i dont flush in the end the buds still gro and when i flush they really dont. im going to try the gradual flush. thnx guys. seems to make sense though now that i think about it. instead of shock the plant goes into overdrive final survival mode.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dirk d said:


> interesting i never questioned the final week flush. but i have noticed that when i dont flush in the end the buds still gro and when i flush they really dont. im going to try the gradual flush. thnx guys. seems to make sense though now that i think about it. instead of shock the plant goes into overdrive final survival mode.


Ding, ding, ding... winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah.

Edit:
And not cutting out the nute entirely is having the effect of increasing odor... so no chance of losing potency with that washing machine style of flush.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Mrfootball420 said:


> Well they say the camera adds 10lbs so maybe im a little heavy ... but seriously thats looks like at least 2lbs from where im sitting.


I don't know about two pounds, but it sure smells like heavy love.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Plants don't operate on an instantaneous level, they're on a slower roll, so slowly decreasing is sending a message that is throwing them in a panic, causing unreal last minute bulking. Massive, bro. Massive.


There's the key. You have much more control when you can handle things at the same speed of the plant. When you're in control, magic happens 

I hear you on the trim work too. Looks like 90% nugget to me. Easy trimmer regardless by the looks of it.

And definitely expect that plant to continue it's rapid ripening of terpenes, even through drying. From my basic knowledge of the delicious hydrocarbons and organic compounds we refer to as "smell", Myrcene and Geraniol in cannabis has been known to sedate those in the presence of it's perfume. Without. Even. Smoking. Police officers frequently report getting high from handling ripe marijuana during grow busts. The action of tearing down a grow room in full bud releases hundreds of thousands of volatile terpenes when resin glands are ruptured. Have fun trimming! Haha

A few good reads here on understanding cannabis and it's luring (or sometimes not very) aroma: http://www.internationalhempassociation.org/jiha/jiha4208.html - http://greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/terpens-in-resin.html - http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=28860&highlight=mango -


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> There's the key. You have much more control when you can handle things at the same speed of the plant. When you're in control, magic happens
> 
> I hear you on the trim work too. Looks like 90% nugget to me. Easy trimmer regardless by the looks of it.
> 
> ...


There are lots of growers out there, but few hardcore grow nerds. Congrats you're a rare breed. I think you're more of a cannabis geek than even me... in fact I'm sure of it. Lol.

Remind me to use the words Myrcene and Geraniol and volatile terpenes in conversation at my next cocktail party.

I kept saying in earlier updates that I was gonna harvest tomorrow, but with this continued growth and amber trichs just starting to show... I'm gonna prolong this draw down thing and let them drink down this 400ppm in the next few days to be finished by a quick 24 hour water rinse in the dark. The trichs just keep oozing... it's not time to stop yet.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> There are lots of growers out there, but few hardcore grow nerds. Congrats you're a rare breed. I think you're more of a cannabis geek than even me... in fact I'm sure of it. Lol.
> 
> Remind me to use the words Myrcene and Geraniol and volatile terpenes in conversation at my next cocktail party.
> 
> I kept saying in earlier updates that I was gonna harvest tomorrow, but with this continued growth and amber trichs just starting to show... I'm gonna prolong this draw down thing and let them drink down this 400ppm in the next few days to be finished by a quick 24 hour water rinse in the dark. The trichs just keep oozing... it's not time to stop yet.


Haha! Weed nerd! Man, that's a good one. What can I say, it's been an easy love affair this far. Believe it or not, as a young teenager growing up in the Pacific Northwest, I fell in love with Mycology. I remember becoming so immersed into the world of fungi, that I began rapid-loading levels of scientific information well beyond what I should have been dealing with. I was the go to guy for fungus for a very long time. Identification, cultivation, edibility, etc etc. Every fall, from about October to early December, the world was mine. I've since then graduated to cannabis, as it has always been my true medication. Psilocybin mushrooms were much more of a religious experience for me, if you could even call it that. We used to ingest frequently, though that quickly dwindled. It's been a few years since I've stormed the gates, but the lessons they've taught me are still in effect to this day. I recognize this, and have moved on. I'll attach a few pictures of some of my patches from back in the day- Enjoy!

And as far as the harvest goes: A keen eye knows best. An old saying goes- "When in doubt, grow it out". If some flowers mature quicker than others, you can do a bit of double budding. This simply means that you harvest the flowers that are done, and leave the rest (with a healthy amount of foliage) to continue ripening throughout the next few days. Some call this "Secondary Budding". There is a ton of info on it, and if you have the time/energy/room it can be well worth it. Keep at it!

Pics I promised


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

I mentioned it earlier, but this is my official announcement (gosh I feel almost like Miley Cyrus on Twitter or something)... I am quitting show business... AND I'm not harvesting tomorrow. They will stay at 400ppm for the next few days until all the hairs are dry and the trichs get a bit more amber. Peace! And stay tuned for more! It's not over till the fat lady falls through the stage floor!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I mentioned it earlier, but this is my official announcement (gosh I feel almost like Miley Cyrus on Twitter or something)... I am quitting show business... AND I'm not harvesting tomorrow. They will stay at 400ppm for the next few days until all the hairs are dry and the trichs get a bit more amber. Peace! And stay tuned for more! It's not over till the fat lady falls through the stage floor!


You are in store for a real treat. Watch.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha! Weed nerd! Man, that's a good one. What can I say, it's been an easy love affair this far. Believe it or not, as a young teenager growing up in the Pacific Northwest, I fell in love with Mycology. I remember becoming so immersed into the world of fungi, that I began rapid-loading levels of scientific information well beyond what I should have been dealing with. I was the go to guy for fungus for a very long time. Identification, cultivation, edibility, etc etc. Every fall, from about October to early December, the world was mine. I've since then graduated to cannabis, as it has always been my true medication. Psilocybin mushrooms were much more of a religious experience for me, if you could even call it that. We used to ingest frequently, though that quickly dwindled. It's been a few years since I've stormed the gates, but the lessons they've taught me are still in effect to this day. I recognize this, and have moved on. I'll attach a few pictures of some of my patches from back in the day- Enjoy!
> 
> And as far as the harvest goes: A keen eye knows best. An old saying goes- "When in doubt, grow it out". If some flowers mature quicker than others, you can do a bit of double budding. This simply means that you harvest the flowers that are done, and leave the rest (with a healthy amount of foliage) to continue ripening throughout the next few days. Some call this "Secondary Budding". There is a ton of info on it, and if you have the time/energy/room it can be well worth it. Keep at it!
> 
> ...


Oh, duder, that is so awesome. I'm a stoner through and through, but I have to say hands down if asked what my most incredible drug experience has been, it's easily this one batch of shrooms I did back in the wilder college dorm days. This stuff was a straight 8 hour ride through the gates of heaven with the most beautiful come down I have ever felt in my life. I ate one medium sized cap and a stem and 45 minutes later I was literally crying tears of utter joy. It was amazing. I was all alone in my room, went outside and started bawling with tears of joy out on the lawn, so had to run quickly back into our house and back into my room to cry it out (while strangely laughing at the same time). I took a drive off campus to the outskirts of town when I started coming down. I drove up to the hills, took a stroll through a mountain path and smoked a bowl on a rock to watch the sunset. Best fucking trip I've ever had... All by myself too.

Edit:
I forget what external stimulus it was that caused this incredibly euphoric emotional outburst... I think it was the sheer color of the grass and trees and the beauty of the clouds in the sky that looked so inspirational that I was moved to tears. Not just watery eyes sniffles... Gushing with tears at the beauty of nature... I literally had to run and hide so no one would see me like this. I was laughing and crying my eyes out at the same time... if anyone saw me... you get the picture.

Anyway so when I got back in my room, I chilled, listened to music really loud (which was fucking incredible), smoked weed, chilled some more, came down, and that's when I took a drive to finish off the come down with another bowl in the mountains. Incredible. A day I will never forget.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, duder, that is so awesome. I'm a stoner through and through, but I have to say hands down if asked what my most incredible drug experience has been, it's easily this one batch of shrooms I did back in the wilder college dorm days. This stuff was a straight 8 hour ride through the gates of heaven with the most beautiful come down I have ever felt in my life. I ate one medium sized cap and a stem and 45 minutes later I was literally crying tears of utter joy. It was amazing. I was all alone in my room, went outside and started bawling with tears of joy out on the lawn, so had to run quickly back into our house and back into my room to cry it out (while strangely laughing at the same time). I took a drive off campus to the outskirts of town when I started coming down. I drove up to the hills, took a stroll through a mountain path and smoked a bowl on rock to watch the sunset. Best fucking trip I've ever had... All by myself too.


Good effing times.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

BTW, Those pics I posted are Psilocybin Cyanescens. These, on a weight scale, are about two times more potent than Cubensis. Only a few types are considered to be superior in potency, but they are very rare, and grow in the PNW too The shitty thing is that they are a super bitch to cultivate, and a huge stickler for environmental conditions. On top of that, there is a deadly toxic lookalike that has claimed a few in the past. So unless you live in a really wet and damp area that won't freeze, you're out of luck. Good thing, they grow EVERYWHERE. Right out of mulched wood chips in landscaped areas. Parks, colleges, police stations... Yup. Takes a while to find them, but I got very good at it. Mind blowing potency. My lawd


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> BTW, Those pics I posted are Psilocybin Cyanescens. These, on a weight scale, are about two times more potent than Cubensis. Only a few types are considered to be superior in potency, but they are very rare, and grow in the PNW too The shitty thing is that they are a super bitch to cultivate, and a huge stickler for environmental conditions. On top of that, there is a deadly toxic lookalike that has claimed a few in the past. So unless you live in a really wet and damp area that won't freeze, you're out of luck. Good thing, they grow EVERYWHERE. Right out of mulched wood chips in landscaped areas. Parks, colleges, police stations... Yup. Takes a while to find them, but I got very good at it. Mind blowing potency. My lawd


Well I don't know what type it was that I had that day, but if I could get a quarter cap and stem of that again somehow, I would plan a day at the beach and take it without hesitation.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've been going back and forth with someone else here on the topic of flushing. Based upon this discussion, thoughts of experts, and what I have seen in the past regarding prolonged, straight water flushes for a week or more, I have opted for a gradual daily PPM reduction (as I have been documenting) as a method of easing them into a final 24 hour pure water flush in the dark.
> 
> An astute poster brought this to my attention. And I gotta tell yah, it makes a lot more sense than the abrupt week-long water flushes I've been doing in the past. And now that I think about it, I do recall a reduction in odor intensity during the week of flushing with straight water in my previous grows. This time, with the plants drawing down gradually, the odor is intensifying and they're still growing until the very last moment before harvest.


Once again preaching to the quire...lol
I go very light on the nutes , especially on ogs......
I dont starve my plants or take them threw a week long flush niether..
The only nutes my plant see are the one in the medium for the first 2 weeks....
I gradually go light the first weeks of flowering ... and go half strength during peek 
growth budding weeks (weeks 3-6).....
By this time at week 7 im already down to quarter strength....
Not to mention i flush out my medium every other feeding.....
I would say i put maybe one or two flushes threw them at the very end ..usually 3 days in week nine....

I have read many articles on these issues...
Ive kinda developed my own style ....even now im still working to perfect the regiment .... just like u say i gradually tapper off on nutes....
Its a fine line to walk with feedings.....

Howevr... by looking at your diablo's ...i can see that u tend to up feed your girls....
Its obvious ... by week 4 i was already seeing allot of aging on you fan leaves and some of your bud leaves..... I know your familiar with nute burn right????
I never mind it ... as long as its very minor.....
This is something i watch very closely tho ...
And i can pretty much tell by the growth and health of the plants (leaf tips)..if there is a overnuting issue...

So i can tell u that just by looking at your grow .you may need atleast 4 daysof flush .....
Just my opoinoin.....

Maybe its just me ...but i go really light on nutes...
I dont go for muscle chicken .... steriod injected kfc shit...
I tend to keep it more organic.....
Ive been amazed how beauitful a plant will grow with minimal nute as appossed to stuffing that turkey ....
It all realy depends on if your goin for weight ....
And youl get weight ......for sure..
Thats usually what youll get at most low cap collectives nowadays....Muscle chiken...
Thats why sometimes are personal grows will come out better...
You known that homemade loving opposed to fast food meds....
I bringeth that organic stuff...lol
But in yield i will lose the battle .....
I could easily say that my plants mature faster and grow fast ... cause theyre life isnt prolonged.(by nutes)... and they really unlock theyre genetic potential naturally...

But hey your the low nute guy..... (my leaves have no burn)...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That's cool. I find your OG rants entertaining. Yeah, I've unloaded small quantities of my micro-premium to a few shops...they look at it, smell it, and dream up a name on the spot. So far, I've been responsible for: "Whoa OG, Casper the Friendly Ghost OG, Scooby Doo OG... Lol!


Once again not cool ..
When people do this ....it only adds confusion to the med scene..
This is not cool at all... especially if your dishing out cuts....
but seeing as you grew it out, had your very own unique regiments .. and conditons...
And there just flowers..... you can name it what u will... you created it ....kinda
Just try to be true to your patients so they know what theyre getting....
Even tho diablo would be easy for me to aquire.....
Its nice when you go to any general place and get what u ask for ...
In this case they wanted dank meds and got dankmeds ....so its a win win....


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

Dsmoke n gin...
Im really not here to say my genetics are superior to your genetics...
Nor did i ever mention that og is the best ever and will kill every other strain out there...
Im not here to say that the med scene is a hundred percent legit either....

What im trying to do however is share the knowledge that ive acqired through the years...
I am in no way new to this or a young kid.. ive been in the dope game for more than a decade ...
Before it was legal ...before people cared about names , are cared to take credit for there creations....
When people just wanted kush ..... (earthy taste , skunky smell)

This stuff is still rather new to me ... but for the last 3 years ive really been ingulfed in the medical scene...
Ive been on all sides of the fence.....
Ive been the skeptic , the non believer , party popper, who said oh its all bullshit......
And spewed out statements, from my ass, about genetics that i had really not even worked with...(like you)
I too shared your train of thought long ago....(and i debated with old timers all the tmie if the stuff out now is better than the stuff then..i dont want to go into that debate either)
And allot of shiestiness has transpired over the years...
Trying to market fake ogs to illegals abroad...via the internet....(since they wouldnt know ...since they had no access anyway and couldnt verify it)
Ive debated these topics for years....

So i went on and started growing these cuts, strains , to see how legit they were ...even if some shared similar characteristics...
And i saw for my self that the meds i bought from the clubs that were never easily acqired ....
Were on the market...And actually were real genetics .not made up shit.....
The problem being getting the real cuts...which isnt a problem , cause i work wih many growers and vendors who also are members of my dispenciary...

I know its hard to believe ... But im in the mecca of mj distribtuion...
so if your not in the la area(san fenando valley, hollywood , west la , eagle rock)... then u may not have as good acess to hot strains ...or legit cuts for that matter...
This may not apply to u....

We have made allot of progress here , and my beef with u being u making statement that i dont know whatim talking about ,
Or i am some kinda punk kid whos new to the game (im 30 yrsw old), and is geeked off an og plant.... Or statements like there just out there to rip me off ... and your concern for me...
This is not the case at all...

Things are really looking up ...things have changed over the years good genetics are past on, gifted, traded , old and new....
For a relativley low price(for free sometimes).... And there verified ..... im lucky to be appart of this club...
And to have met with the club owners.... and to share knowledge...
Ive gained allot of respect on the med front.... (I am refered to as king cheez... and annointed the louie ambassador)ll
And if i get good genetics ... i try to pass em on ....
I am always there for my fellow growers , patients when they need me..
My colllective has never let me down.... and for misinformation being spread by someone who hasnt even grown out chemdawg or og....
To know exactly the state of affairs in my opinoin sounds very pesimistic and condescending.....

Ive grown out chem dawg, and its nothing like a typical og... it more sativa(true hybrid) ..... and can have a smell of nasty gym sock or raw meat....
It does share a familiar pungent skunkiness, and upon inhale it has a bit of a fuel chemmines... but not as sour or as lemony....
The bud formation is tottally different...
Your cut looks damn neer spot on like mine did....

You could say swerve released these cuts to the community years back, on chemdogs permission to "share the genetics"...
And u can thank my collective po,,,, for being a catalyst.....they actualy acquired and spead it threw the community...with others....
See these genetics now can still be mostly tightly held in certain groups...but nowadays its so much easier to aquire...
Especially if your connected with major collective like me.....lol..... i get around....

Its just sad ... that people think this way.....
It erks me ... certain people are so negative and can t have fun with things....

These peole you tell them thing like "hey lets watch this movie"... and they say "that movie sucks"
Or "ohh thats realy fake".... Or "are minds are just controlled by the government"....

Im just happy to live with my imaginary strains ....and it fun too me..

So go on and keep stroking each other off on this thread ....lol..jk

But remember .... theres good people out there ...like me.....

So when we gonna hook up guys.....
Lunch??????


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, you filthy creeper! How creepy! I feel so violated!
> 
> Be sure to take pix of your grow to show me. I love outdoor trees. Is it gonna be controlled or guerrilla warfare?


It's a little bit of both, mostly controlled though. It's in my backyard in a kind of hidden spot behind an apple tree and some magnolias. It gets about 6 hours of direct sunlight a day, but gets indirect throughout the whole day. I'm thinking about letting them get a bit taller then top or LST or scrog or something. As you can probably tell, I'm not too set on anything yet, as I don't really know what will work. The sun is just coming over the trees to start giving them indirect lighting, I'll go take a picture of the two in my backyard (Red Dragon and Dolce Vita). Here's a pic that's a few weeks old that was taken right after transplant into their new homes, something to hold you over until I take a new one today. Bottom is Dolce Vita, top is Red Dragon.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Howevr... by looking at your diablo's ...i can see that u tend to up feed your girls....
> Its obvious ... by week 4 i was already seeing allot of aging on you fan leaves and some of your bud leaves..... I know your familiar with nute burn right????
> I never mind it ... as long as its very minor.....
> This is something i watch very closely tho ...
> ...


I'm pretty certain that those signs of "overfeeding" are from heat stress due to height limitations in the cab. Jin has been on top of it. Also, flushing in soil and flushing in hydro are two completely different, and I mean *completely* different. Flushing for "4" days in soil is the same thing he's doing now, he's just walking the PPM. In fact, his light nutrient solution is probably less harsh than soil after getting drenched in nutrients for three months. Running R/O for a week in hydro is like taking your plant out of soil in the last week of flower and putting it in to some sterile rockwool so that it cannot get *any* food from the rootzone. In soil, they feed to the VERY end, even if you're using water at 0 ppm.

Great info though. The feeding habits of a plant change GREATLY when going from soil to DWC/Aero. If Jin were in soil, we wouldn't be having this conversation


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

i had that in back of my mind..the whole time....
your logic is right ...its easier to flush out in hydro.....
I realize in soil nutes can build and thats exactly why i have to take precaustions.....

I remember when soil was refered to as organic and hydro was more of a un natural method....
Now just common sence would tell me there are advantages to hydro....
And its just as good if not better than soil or coco...

I heard some growers say that soil is tastier....
But i would attribute that to a growers bias...or opinoin ...
Depending on what they use......

As time goes on i find growing being more hard work,time, and common sence more than anything.....

Much respect dsmoke....

Edit ..look at the tip of the leaves..that is minor nute burn.. and some lght n heat burn.....day 30





mine at day 25....
no burn at alll with a phone cam pic.....(louie)


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, now for the pics I just took outside. I think the plants have been in the ground for a good 2-3 weeks now. First pic is of both of the plants in the same positions as the previous pic. Second pic is a side profile of the Red Dragon, while the third is a side profile of the Dolce Vita. I know these pics aren't the best quality, but is it possible to tell sex yet? That's my main worry with these plants, as a few of the seeds I started aren't feminized. Thanks for the input!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> So i went on and started growing these cuts, strains , to see how legit they were ...even if some shared similar characteristics...
> And i saw for my self that the meds i bought from the clubs that were never easily acqired ....


Bro, I've totally been there. I know what you mean too. Some of the dankest nugs I've smoked were from club cuts. The real genetics are out there, it just takes a keen sense and a sharp tongue. Like you said, finding genetics in the MMJ scene is not hard for you. It is not for me either. If you check my grows, you'll see that I'm moving new (and sometimes rare) cuts around every week or so. This is because I'm not an idiot. Lordjin has some strong strong babies, from a club- Not an idiot. You as well, because you aren't an idiot. We've taken measures to ensure that our sources are legit. Unfortunately, in Cali, this is not always the case.




> I know its hard to believe ... But im in the mecca of mj distribtuion...
> so if your not in the la area(san fenando valley, hollywood , west la , eagle rock)... then u may not have as good acess to hot strains ...or legit cuts for that matter...
> This may not apply to u....


Bro, I live in Sacramento. Shit is going DOWN here. Montel Williams just opened a club down the street. My roommate, who has been involved with MMJ for a few years, just recently moved up from Riverside and has nothing but great things to say about Norcal bud via Socal bud. Not going to start an argument on this once, because nobody will win, but I will defend my "access" to "hot strains" - I was more worried about you in LA buddy  By all means, scroll through the 200+ dispensaries in the greater Sac area: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Dispensary&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl - Obviously 230 something clubs is nowhere NEAR the amount that LA has, but I have my fair choice of out of this world cannabis. Like I said before, I've been around brodie. Started in the Oregon Medical Marijuana scene nearly a decade ago, did my deeds in Europe for three years, came back and moved to Seattle where I was once again involved with Medical Marijuana. I'm here now, in California, and I am happy to tell you that the medicine here is as good as it is anywhere. What I might not be so happy to talk about, is the preconception that if you don't live in LA that you *truly* don't know what good weed is. Have you heard of Eugene, Oregon? Vancouver Island, BC? Yeah dude. Yeah. Good weed exists outside of LA. Actually, *better* weed exists outside of LA. Shame on me for saying so, but I'm not lying.




> We have made allot of progress here , and my beef with u being u making statement that i dont know whatim talking about ,
> Or i am some kinda punk kid whos new to the game (im 30 yrsw old), and is geeked off an og plant.... Or statements like there just out there to rip me off ... and your concern for me...
> This is not the case at all...


Once again, my bad. You fit the mold, so I assumed, and that was wrong. The only people around here that "only smoke OG Kush bruh" are young twenty-somethings in a Monster-Energy-Drink fitted cap. Had you said to me "OG Kush is good, but there is a wide world of varietals, and under the right grower, any strain has the chance to outshine others", I would have been forced to agree. I hate to come off like I'm talking down to someone as me, and was not trying to do so. I kind of felt like you were assuming I was some scrub from Alabama with no knowledge of what a dank nugget is. I smoked a half pound in Amsterdam within my first 5 visits. I know what good weed is, and I know what bad weed is. If I were to visit your dispensaries, I would be seeing nothing new. Trust me.




> Things are really looking up ...things have changed over the years good genetics are past on, gifted, traded , old and new....
> For a relativley low price(for free sometimes).... And there verified ..... im lucky to be appart of this club...
> And to have met with the club owners.... and to share knowledge...
> Ive gained allot of respect on the med front.... (I am refered to as king cheez... and annointed the louie ambassador)ll
> ...


No, you're good I hear you there man. I'm in a bit of the same position. And I said *I've* never personally grown Chemdog or OG. I'd hate to get in to a battle of plant-worth here, but I don't need to have personally grown either strain to know about it. I've ran ECSD, Snowdawg, and sat side-by-side for a OGiesel run. This doesn't mean anything. I've never grown Dr. Grinspoon but I can tell you anything you need to know about that strain up to the secrets that Barney himself hides.



> Ive grown out chem dawg, and its nothing like a typical og... it more sativa(true hybrid) ..... and can have a smell of nasty gym sock or raw meat....
> It does share a familiar pungent skunkiness, and upon inhale it has a bit of a fuel chemmines... but not as sour or as lemony....
> The bud formation is tottally different...
> Your cut looks damn neer spot on like mine did....
> ...


Bro, how many times do I have to say this: You're good! I checked out your cut source, and they are legit. LA has 1000+ clubs though. Are you seriously telling me that just because you've taken the time to select a verified source, that no one else is getting scammed? I'm glad for you, and your strains are *very* real and *very* legit. Once again, not attacking you. I'm simply commenting on the idiotic level of saturation in the MMJ market, which with anything, leads to corruption. It irks me that you think I am negative about anything and cannot have fun. I have a house, a degree, a job, a woman, a dog, and friends that love me  Life is good. I have fun every day, with a multitude of things. In fact, I consider myself about as easy-going as they come. But does that mean I'm blind to the bullshit going on around me? Naw man. I'm nice, not dumb. We could go really deep in to the psych drawer here, but you know what I mean. 




> So go on and keep stroking each other off on this thread ....lol..jk
> 
> But remember .... theres good people out there ...like me.....
> 
> ...


Next time your in NorCal, let me know


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i had that in back of my mind..the whole time....
> your logic is right ...its easier to flush out in hydro.....
> I realize in soil nutes can build and thats exactly why i have to take precaustions.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, he was pushing them. I see nutrient burn as well, but nothing I would ever worry about. 

And the whole Soil vs. Hydro thing is actually a great debate. I for one, can tell what I'm smoking off the bat. Hydro usually has more pronounced odors that come through as hazey in taste, and soil is a bit sweeter, which comes through as earthy. I, for one, prefer to smoke soil-grown when done right. Have you looked into Sub's Super Soil? Some of *the* dankest nugs I've ever laid eyes on were grown in a Super-Soil hybrid, top fed with nothing but water for it's entire life. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Bro, I've totally been there. I know what you mean too. Some of the dankest nugs I've smoked were from club cuts. The real genetics are out there, it just takes a keen sense and a sharp tongue. Like you said, finding genetics in the MMJ scene is not hard for you. It is not for me either. If you check my grows, you'll see that I'm moving new (and sometimes rare) cuts around every week or so. This is because I'm not an idiot. Lordjin has some strong strong babies, from a club- Not an idiot. You as well, because you aren't an idiot. We've taken measures to ensure that our sources are legit. Unfortunately, in Cali, this is not always the case.


Ive grown out many cuts including sc.....the rare cut u speak of...



dsmoke1 said:


> Bro, I live in Sacramento. Shit is going DOWN here. Montel Williams just opened a club down the street. My roommate, who has been involved with MMJ for a few years, just recently moved up from Riverside and has nothing but great things to say about Norcal bud via Socal bud. Not going to start an argument on this once, because nobody will win, but I will defend my "access" to "hot strains" - I was more worried about you in LA buddy  By all means, scroll through the 200+ dispensaries in the greater Sac area: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Dispensary&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl - Obviously 230 something clubs is nowhere NEAR the amount that LA has, but I have my fair choice of out of this world cannabis. Like I said before, I've been around brodie. Started in the Oregon Medical Marijuana scene nearly a decade ago, did my deeds in Europe for three years, came back and moved to Seattle where I was once again involved with Medical Marijuana. I'm here now, in California, and I am happy to tell you that the medicine here is as good as it is anywhere. What I might not be so happy to talk about, is the preconception that if you don't live in LA that you *truly* don't know what good weed is. Have you heard of Eugene, Oregon? Vancouver Island, BC? Yeah dude. Yeah. Good weed exists outside of LA. Actually, *better* weed exists outside of LA. Shame on me for saying so, but I'm not lying.


Montel williams means nothing to me..
Hes a talk show host ...its called marketing..
My collective doesnt assoiate with celebs....lol

Lol..Im not origionally from cali either..i moved here..
I wont get personal but your under the assumption ive never traveled......
Ive been to A'dam.. and i know people from there...


dsmoke1 said:


> Once again, my bad. You fit the mold, so I assumed, and that was wrong. The only people around here that "only smoke OG Kush bruh" are young twenty-somethings in a Monster-Energy-Drink fitted cap. Had you said to me "OG Kush is good, but there is a wide world of varietals, and under the right grower, any strain has the chance to outshine others", I would have been forced to agree. I hate to come off like I'm talking down to someone as me, and was not trying to do so. I kind of felt like you were assuming I was some scrub from Alabama with no knowledge of what a dank nugget is. I smoked a half pound in Amsterdam within my first 5 visits. I know what good weed is, and I know what bad weed is. If I were to visit your dispensaries, I would be seeing nothing new. Trust me.


You really think my clubs are average....but u have never been there... so u have no say ....about my meds.....



dsmoke1 said:


> No, you're good I hear you there man. I'm in a bit of the same position. And I said *I've* never personally grown Chemdog or OG. I'd hate to get in to a battle of plant-worth here, but I don't need to have personally grown either strain to know about it. I've ran ECSD, Snowdawg, and sat side-by-side for a OGiesel run. This doesn't mean anything. I've never grown Dr. Grinspoon but I can tell you anything you need to know about that strain up to the secrets that Barney himself hides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For sure.....
But i have grown so many cuts, bagseeds , or bred out seeds from breeders... and i have a say in this.....

I have limitations to what i grow...
And i post pics of my personal grow....
Most of this home grown you would never see at the shop in most cases....
But i do vendo too three well known establishments....
Like i said i have limitations on how much i grow....
But i can tell u i have people growing out cuts i have acqired......
And i basically have to supervise grows.....
And acts as a leadman ...to other growers...
In most cases its my grow , my cuts , my people , my supervision,,,, and my invested money and time....
We have houses built for these things ....but i would never post pics ..
Cause im not here to brag...
I can meet any collectives needs in the area 5x flat ....
And people will request our stuff....
I have been enlightened by many growers levels ahead of me...
But at this point its really about genetics... and yield.....
This is my way of life ...
I have a gf and a small place ...
No fancy car ....i stay lo key.....everything legal..
I work hard for alll i have ...
And the meds are good and at a desent price....
Ive ben part of the workforce and have been laid of twice ....
So u could say this is just a hobby for me to pay the bills...
I am in no way getting rich....

Edit....
Everything i said was a lie....lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Once again not cool ..
> When people do this ....it only adds confusion to the med scene..
> This is not cool at all... especially if your dishing out cuts....
> but seeing as you grew it out, had your very own unique regiments .. and conditons...
> ...


Hey, don't blame me. I always tell them what it really is. They make up the name and slap a label on it without my consent. They just think it's funny and don't care about accurate strain representation.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> For sure.....
> But i have grown so many cuts, bagseeds , or bred seed... and i have a say in this.....
> 
> I have limitations to what i grow...
> ...


Haha, we're in the same boat man. Vending is something that can be dangerous when openly discussed, which is why we'll keep that off of here 

My Grow Journals here are strictly for me an my private head-stash.

As far as getting rich? Nah. We have enough money to pay the bills, and maybe buy a couple Christmas presents. But we're not on welfare, and we don't steal. 

BTW:

I would like to try some of those exotic OG crosses you're running. They look really, really good


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

*I like the thought and sound of the whole walk-down flush idea, so to speak. 
I will be facing an issue and want to get it figured out before I get there.
I have 2 different strains in one 100 L cooler. One is a 8-9 wk and the other is 10-12 wk flower. 
What would be the best way to flush them without affecting the other one much? 
Around what week should I start this process on?
Besides running 2 small cooler with one strain in each.
I flushed my first grow a little too soon and don't want to do it again. 

*


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Once again preaching to the quire...lol
> I go very light on the nutes , especially on ogs......
> I dont starve my plants or take them threw a week long flush niether..
> The only nutes my plant see are the one in the medium for the first 2 weeks....
> ...


Whoa, whoa, whoa... just wait a hot second. You wanna know something about my nute burn? I'll tell you something about my nute burn.
Something may look awry to the conventional mentality, but I assure you there is a practiced method to my madness. I'm an extreme power junkie, unusual even in the hydro world. While I fully appreciate and respect soil growing as an art form unto itself, most if not all of its concepts do not apply in quite the same way to hydro... And some of the principles that apply in more conventional hydro don't apply to me.

I ride my plants hard on the nutes, always have. But I can only work with such high ppms because of the other factors involved... The lights, the air movement, the massive flow of oxygen, all these factors are ramped up to the extreme in my system. If I didn't give it an equally intense nutrient regimen to match up to the power of the lights and air and oxy in the water, there would be an imbalance. So you see, over the years, observing the power of the system, I've found that I actually HAVE TO bomb with high levels of nutrient because of the rate of absorption caused by the other intense factors the plants are getting. The way the plants grow in 4x2 with 1000 watts and 45 liters per minute of oxygen in the water, the tri-meter will tell you all need to know in such a grow space. The plants (through their behavior and through the tri-meter) tell me to bomb them with high ppms because it's the amount of food they need to keep up in such an environment. A bit of light burn shows itself later on the leaves, that just comes with the territory in such a power-concentrated grow space. **For example, if you tried feeding your plants 1450ppm without all these other extremely powerful life-supporting factors in place, your plants would burn to a brown crisp... With all the power factors in place, instead of burning to a crisp, they grow like King King with just a few brown spots.**

I use light nute burn as a gauge to know that they're running at max without getting critical. This, contrary to lengthening the plant's life cycle, has proven to accelerate it... shortening the overall grow time. I don't fret about little things anymore, like small nute burn spots. I realize that it's just a part of my technique... Again, I have traded perfect looking leaves for greater and faster yield long ago.

I appreciate your concern, but I've gotten this 'controlled nute burn' well in hand, and it is part of my grow technique. I'm a pot-growing heretic, but even the traditionalists love smoking my stuff..

Edit:
And yes, your leaves may not have burn, but when you're finished smoking your harvest, I still have several ounces curing in their jars.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Heretic! Blasphemy! Jezebel! Harlot! DAMNATION!!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

great man ....sounds right....

I guess u could say its like a body builder or pro athlete... who has too eat many carbs and protiens , n what not to compensate for the excess energy being ingested....or energy being used....
Touche....
I guess just the way i was tought was that too many nutes wont always = more growth...
the leaves are vital for bud growth.... but like you said its minimal...

I think your setup and techinques are more advance than mine... 
i keep it real simple....
I have to really on genetics to compete with ya...


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I like the thought and sound of the whole walk-down flush idea, so to speak.
> I will be facing an issue and want to get it figured out before I get there.
> I have 2 different strains in one 100 L cooler. One is a 8-9 wk and the other is 10-12 wk flower.
> What would be the best way to flush them without affecting the other one much?
> ...


Been there! I'll only run strains that vary by about a week in the same system for this reason. Honestly, you could created a "flush-bucket" to finish off the early one, and dial things down with the one that finishes longer. If not, I would shoot for aim 10 weeks on both. One will be a *tiny* past due, and the other a *tiny* early.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Yeah, he was pushing them. I see nutrient burn as well, but nothing I would ever worry about.


You get it. Something not even worth mentioning to a hardcore hydro guy like you.


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, don't blame me. I always tell them what it really is. They make up the name and slap a label on it without my consent. They just think it's funny and don't care about accurate strain representation.


 
I have been growing for 20 years and this isnt a new problem. They have overbread so many strains that they have to rename them becuase it just isnt what it once was. Not only that but you have guys out there trying to name strains as their own for some type of recognition as a cultivator. The previous poster keeps bringing up the med scene, but this has been going on long before the medical movement started. As long as its bomb, who the hell cares really? As long as they arent selling me a sativa and calling it indica.

my 2 cents


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 18, 2011)

back then u couldnt choose over 100 different places to go ..
And pick from varieties of your choice......
Nor did u have many options....
You got what u got ..good or bad...
Now that we have progresed as a community of patients(med scene)...
We can buy weed as if we were buying thing from the drug store... full service....
Is this not better..... ????
Have it your way i like variety in my life.....
Home strains are common.. doesnt mean there fake...
Many collective have ther own home strains and other varieties that are more familiar ...
Nothing wrong with that..


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Mrfootball420 said:


> I have been growing for 20 years and this isnt a new problem. They have overbread so many strains that they have to rename them becuase it just isnt what it once was. Not only that but you have guys out there trying to name strains as their own for some type of recognition as a cultivator. The previous poster keeps bringing up the med scene, but this has been going on long before the medical movement started. As long as its bomb, who the hell cares really? As long as they arent selling me a sativa and calling it indica.
> 
> my 2 cents


Good point Mr. F. As long is gets me high and tastes great, right?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Smoked some more of my fluff trimmings that now have been drying for over two weeks. Super high... What a mini-cure!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You get it. Something not even worth mentioning to a hardcore hydro guy like you.


A buddy of mine calls this "overclocking your plants". Light feedings coincide with a more nurturing environment. Your plants, however, are in overdrive. In DWC/Aero, a very good practice is find that fine line of toxicity, and cruise right under it. In soil, it's the opposite. I push my babies in hydro, for sure. They get slammed in to hyperspeed and hit with the maximum amount of food that the can handle. In soil, the plants work at their pace and tell me when and how much to feed.

A true testament to the effects of overclocking your plants are put in to effect in this thread. Congrats  You methods may be of heretic nature, but you are definitely in a class above most.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Been there! I'll only run strains that vary by about a week in the same system for this reason. Honestly, you could created a "flush-bucket" to finish off the early one, and dial things down with the one that finishes longer. If not, I would shoot for aim 10 weeks on both. One will be a *tiny* past due, and the other a *tiny* early.


 *They are in a scrog so moving one to a flush bucket would be hard to do. 
I was thinking more along the lines of the 10 week mark myself.
And even if the one had to go a bit longer with no nutes that may be fine. 
Correct me here.. If I am shooting for 10 wk flowering. 
Should I start the around week 7-8 and lower the nutes over the last 2 week time? 
Do I lower the PPM every couple days or what? 
And then run straight water for the last 1-2 days? 
To lower PPM I plan to just drain some water and add fresh. Obviously.. Lol
I know this is a simple process but I am just trying to make sure I understand it..
*


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Good point Mr. F. As long is gets me high and tastes great, right?


Thats it bro, I only care about the quality. I could care less what you name it. Even today I dont tell people the strain because as I said before chances are somone renammed it already. I just tell my people I got some bomb, end of story!

Just look at all of the the stupid names like Obama kush and such. He has only been in office for about 2 years, Its just kush renammed.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Been there! I'll only run strains that vary by about a week in the same system for this reason. Honestly, you could created a "flush-bucket" to finish off the early one, and dial things down with the one that finishes longer. If not, I would shoot for aim 10 weeks on both. One will be a *tiny* past due, and the other a *tiny* early.


Great advice.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *They are in a scrog so moving one to a flush bucket would be hard to do.
> I was thinking more along the lines of the 10 week mark myself.
> And even if the one had to go a bit longer with no nutes that may be fine.
> Correct me here.. If I am shooting for 10 wk flowering.
> ...


Gotcha gotcha. Well, considering that one of your strains will have a bit more to go when you plan to harvest, I would aim for a longer and more gradual PPM lowering, about week eight. The trick here is going to be keeping your plants in a limbo until a week before harvest. I would suggest dropping your nutrient solution to half-strength at week 8, leaving it there until week 9. A fresh batch at half strength should do the trick from here on out as far as mixing nutes goes. From week nine, quickly bring them down to nothing over the course of a few days. Your last 4 to 5 days, you will be working a traditional flushing with straight water.

The logic behind this is simple: Initiate the "death" process with an abrupt draw-down of food, decreasing the rapid maturation process on your 8-9 weeker. This will also begin a slightly early maturation with your 10-12 weeker. From here, they are kept in limbo, producing nothing but calyxes and resin, in quick order while expecting death. Dial down a straight flush for the last few days to really finish off your early plant. Everything should be fairly even in regards to the ripeness and quality of both flowers.

You may also, at week 10, harvest the early plant while leaving the other to mature for another few days until you are satisfied. Only worth it if you have the time.

EDIT: And yes, drain a little bit of your solution, and replace with fresh water. Easy as pie


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *They are in a scrog so moving one to a flush bucket would be hard to do.
> I was thinking more along the lines of the 10 week mark myself.
> And even if the one had to go a bit longer with no nutes that may be fine.
> Correct me here.. If I am shooting for 10 wk flowering.
> ...


I just took the core concept of what dsmoke1 told me about and added my own details. You can do the same. The way you have it worked out in your question sounds fine. Right around week 8 start ratcheting down your ppm gradually each day (how much depends on the size of your current grow and rate of uptake). I've been removing roughly 100ppm a day (give or take). But I'm exploring new ground here myself...

Edit:
or you can follow the instructions he left to the letter. In fact, that's what I'm gonna do by giving them a few days of water flush. Ha ha.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Mrfootball420 said:


> Thats it bro, I only care about the quality. I could care less what you name it. Even today I dont tell people the strain because as I said before chances are somone renammed it already. I just tell my people I got some bomb, end of story!
> 
> Just look at all of the the stupid names like Obama kush and such. He has only been in office for about 2 years, Its just kush renammed.


Obama Kush is kinda funny. If you just say it's a bomb OG, you twist your jar open and that bomb OG smell hits you, I don't care if you call it "I'm a Pussy OG"... I'll take your word that it's legit. In fact there is a Pussy Kush now that I think about it. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> A buddy of mine calls this "overclocking your plants". Light feedings coincide with a more nurturing environment. Your plants, however, are in overdrive. In DWC/Aero, a very good practice is find that fine line of toxicity, and cruise right under it. In soil, it's the opposite. I push my babies in hydro, for sure. They get slammed in to hyperspeed and hit with the maximum amount of food that the can handle. In soil, the plants work at their pace and tell me when and how much to feed.
> 
> A true testament to the effects of overclocking your plants are put in to effect in this thread. Congrats  You methods may be of heretic nature, but you are definitely in a class above most.


Of course an associate of yours would have a name for some nameless thing I've been doing. Right on. Now I'll start calling it 'over-clocking' too. Setting growing technique standards! Woo hoo! Look at us!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

So I've searched high and low for a growing shot of a Diablo OG plant to compare mine with. Not much out there. This is the best I could find:
Theirs:





Mine:





I'm guessing the Diablo plant in the picture above wasn't grown utilizing 'overclocking' techniques. Ha! Sounds great already!


----------



## Mrfootball420 (Jun 18, 2011)

That pic looks very close but you have a much better calyx to leaf ratio.

Here is a write up on the Diablo from right here at RIU.

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/206971-diablo-og-kush.html


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Mrfootball420 said:


> That pic looks very close but you have a much better calayx to leaf ratio.
> 
> Here is a write up on the Diablo from right here at RIU.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/206971-diablo-og-kush.html


Wow, thanks what a great review.

But to this:

"Not to say the best, however it is surely something else..."

I would like to respond with, that person probably isn't talking about overclocked Diablo OG Kush. Ha! There's that word again! Like that, dsmoke1?


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey dsmoke, I live in the Sacramento area as well. Could you recommend a dispensary that has healthy clones with good genetics? I plan on starting some clones in different guerilla locations. I would take clones from my plants, but I have a feeling I would screw something up due to my inexperience. Thanks! Or if you know of a noob-friendly cloning method, fire it at me!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Like that, dsmoke1?


Haha. You definitely have the right to throw that one around


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Check your PMs in a second.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Heretic! Blasphemy! Jezebel! Harlot! DAMNATION!!!!


Ha ha. You forgot whore.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> great man ....sounds right....
> 
> I guess u could say its like a body builder or pro athlete... who has too eat many carbs and protiens , n what not to compensate for the excess energy being ingested....or energy being used....
> Touche....
> ...


Think of it this way. What you do and what I do are the same thing in that we're both growing OG Kush, but that's where the similarities end. I wouldn't have any idea what to do with soil. To say one is more advanced than the other is a subject that continues to be debated. A pure organic soil grow in the hands of a master under bare hid bulb is some of the best mj in the world IMO.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Well hot damn, boys and girls, if it ain't time for yet another Weekly Calendar girl update. And to think I was gonna harvest today and you would have missed all this. There's no turning back now. They drank it down to 400ppm from 410ppm and are still cruising into sicker development.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Theirs:





Mine:





Sorry to whomever grew that above plant. Actually, I'm not. Now I don't necessarily condone purposefully burning your plants, but if you've developed precise enough control... well, I think the results speak for themselves?


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 18, 2011)

Daaaaaaaammmmnnn!! Those look so tasty! How big are those colas around?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Daaaaaaaammmmnnn!! Those look so tasty! How big are those colas around?


The second largest is about 12" in overall height, the largest about 14".


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jun 18, 2011)

Have u tried the diablo? I have a ton of seeds of it s1 fems. Just don't want hermies. But researched it a little and it is a cut of og. Og dude verified the cuts and the diablo was one of them. I got some loaves that were seeded and plucked them. Diablo x platinum og. Had the same thing happen to them as the diesel did to be born. I'm scraping going to pop a couple outside and try. I'll watch how yours look and do.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well shit didn't have to wait long nice grow. Def no herms here. I might have to try em. Def liked it seeded even. Very strong.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Well shit didn't have to wait long nice grow. Def no herms here. I might have to try em. Def liked it seeded even. Very strong.


Hey, Monkey. I feel kinda bad cuz there's an earlier post in my journal where I bad mouth OG seeds pretty bad. I think my experience here has taught me to lighten up since then somewhat-- but just as a warning, there's an earlier post where I go all L.A. snob on a Canadian and a European breeder.

But I'm a changed man. Best of luck with your grow.

Edit:
But I will issue the caveat that there is a possibility your seeds may not resemble my plants in the end. Also, I've smoked Diablo from various clubs, but this is the first time I'm personally growing it. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

So the finale is drawing ever closer. As such, this is a rare two part Calendar Girl update. This is probably my last Saturday update, so I'm making it extra sexy.
Edit: I'm actually harvesting Saturday coming next, so that will be my last Saturday update. Aren't you all lucky?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude. Great photos. You may hate me for saying this, but I am seeing three days left, _minimum._

I'll be glad to elaborate


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

You may be in complete agreement with me but here's what I see:


Early signs of late flowering colors. Magenta? Maybe purple? Hard to tell under that HPS.
Your calyxs are not fully formed. It is now time to rapidly decrease the food supply. Some people turn their pumps down to decrease oxygen flow to the roots. This will being the alcohol fermentation process while your plant is still living. Talk about stanky.
Trichomes, from what I can see, are mostly cloudy, with a small portion clear. There may be some amber I'm not seeing because of the lighting. It seems as if they are just about done, but not quite.
There is still a generous number of white, erect pistils. This is a dead giveaway that the plant has a tiny bit more in the tank.

My suggestion, for what it's worth, would be to run these girls a bit longer. You're safe to run nothing but water from here forth. The deed has been done. That's a fuckin' pound and then some bro. Bet on it!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Dude. Great photos. You may hate me for saying this, but I am seeing three days left, _minimum._
> 
> I'll be glad to elaborate


I know, I know... it's the trichs.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> You may be in complete agreement with me but here's what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pretty much thinking the same thing. This is gonna drag on to next Sat. with final flush I think. Just cuz you said that, I'm gonna go weaken the solution some more so as to bring it to plain in the next few days. BRB.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright. I just lowered it to 320ppm. Now that's seedling strength. It's practically being flushed in water now, but just a tiny kiss remains.

Edit:
Dude, this gradual draw down technique is making them smell stronger.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, there's more to go. Have you thought about turning the sprayers off? You don't want those roots growing too much at this point.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Yeah, there's more to go. Have you thought about turning the sprayers off? You don't want those roots growing too much at this point.


Hm. Now that's a thought, hoss. I'll go shut it down now.

Edit: Sprayers off. Great idea.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha, watch what happens now  Halting the promotion of root growth will do amazing things for your buds at this point. The full aroma is not nearly in full effect  Mmmmm - This is my favorite part. Seriously, like I said, watch what happens now. You think they look plump now? Those calyxes are going to look like blueberries.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha, watch what happens now  Halting the promotion of root growth will do amazing things for your buds at this point. The full aroma is not nearly in full effect  Mmmmm - This is my favorite part. Seriously, like I said, watch what happens now. You think they look plump now? Those calyxes are going to look like blueberries.


The purple hue is becoming more dominant as it spreads.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha, watch what happens now  Halting the promotion of root growth will do amazing things for your buds at this point. The full aroma is not nearly in full effect  Mmmmm - This is my favorite part. Seriously, like I said, watch what happens now. You think they look plump now? Those calyxes are going to look like blueberries.


I just turned the valves down on the oxygen too. The res is a lot calmer.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I just turned the valves down on the oxygen too. The res is a lot calmer.



I really didn't want to suggest for you to do that, but solid move. Some consider it risky, but you will not regret it.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it bad that I'm excited?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Is it bad that I'm excited?


Just don't get any on the screen. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I really didn't want to suggest for you to do that, but solid move. Some consider it risky, but you will not regret it.


No worries, mate. I turned the little metal valves for each stone almost to the closed position and it's still bubbling plenty good. Really, short of closing them off completely (which I prolly won't do), you can't really slow 'em down that much.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Really, short of closing them off completely (which I prolly won't do), you can't really slow 'em down that much.


 Right and right. You definitely do not want to turn your air pump off.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Right and right. You definitely do not want to turn your air pump off.


You'll like this. With the adjustment capabilities I've built into the system, I decided to fine tune the sprayer cycle to spray fifteen minutes every hour just too keep the hanging columns (which are huge) nice and damp. But that is far less active than the continual I had them on. The sprayers don't see action throughout the dark period, either. That with the slightly reduced oxygen and lower ppm, I think it's perfect. Ah, electronic gadgets.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

I will seriously buy a thick juicy burger for anyone who finds and posts a better Diablo OG pic than this. We'll smoke some of my grow before going to your burger joint of choice, of course. Lol.

EDIT:
I've actually kind of become attached to this photo. It sort of reminds me of the Christmas Tree in the Charlie Brown cartoon. Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

What am I not good for?

Diablo OG:


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

One vote for lordjins diablo...


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2011)

just started to read this thread,and it is very nice,the strain you are growing is beast!!
keep the pedal to the metal of them plants.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> What am I not good for?
> 
> Diablo OG:


Oh, man. Of course an out of towner would win the contest. Now we need to find a burger shack in the middle between Sac and LA? Hm. I don't think the burger would be worth it for you. Lol.

But wow man. That's much better. It's interesting to see how the same strain developed in a cooler, gentler grow environment. Beautiful.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> One vote for lordjins diablo...


Send a bottle of champagne to that man's table!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh, man. Of course an out of towner would win the contest. Now we need to find a burger shack in the middle between Sac and LA? Hm. I don't think the burger would be worth it for you. Lol.
> 
> But wow man. That's much better. It's interesting to see how the same strain developed in a cooler, gentler grow environment. Beautiful.


Haha. All is well. You could always let me do a smoke-report down the line if you still feel obliged 

As far as the pics I posted, that was from a medical kush-only garden somewhere. Those are at day 50 something- the grow journal was never completed :-X


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of a bagseed louie i grew.....a couple years back...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Kinda reminds me of a bagseed louie i grew.....a couple years back...


Hey, nice looking Louie. I picked up some Larry yesterday and the wake and bake is excellent.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha. All is well. You could always let me do a smoke-report down the line if you still feel obliged
> 
> As far as the pics I posted, that was from a medical kush-only garden somewhere. Those are at day 50 something- the grow journal was never completed :-X



Hard to imagine a journal would get to that magnificent point without finishing to the end. Weird. Anyway, kudos to the grower and you for decorating my journal with a good diablo shot other than my box you keep seeing over and over.

The smell seems like it's settling a little. I'm thinking instead of releasing odor like crazy in the hope of getting pollinated by bees or something (like they've been doing in the past three weeks), they are now retaining the odor in the calyx as the life cycle comes to a close.

I would be open to bud-swap smoke reports for anyone confident enough to think they have a trade worth it for me. That's the only TRUE way posters can cross-critique grows of others. I mean, staring at macro pictures don't tell you how the bud smokes.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am the perfect candidiate . As i also woul like u to try this lou lou...
Its not fully cured , yet tasty as hell...
I tend not to do so many smoke reports ne more....
Ive done at least a hundred on weedtracker already..


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I am the perfect candidiate . As i also woul like u to try this lou lou...
> Its not fully cured , yet tasty as hell...
> I tend not to do so many smoke reports ne more....
> Ive done at least a hundred on weedtracker already..


Alright, you set aside a little of that Lulu for me, and I'll set aside a hard nug for you to try out. I'm hoping the 323 in your screen name is your area code.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 19, 2011)

u guessed it....
Im kind close by la ...northeast side....
Kinda by pasadena , glendale, i live in Eagle rock....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> u guessed it....
> Im kind close by la ...northeast side....
> Kinda by pasadena , glendale, i live in Eagle rock....


Eagle Rock is my old stomping ground, so am very familiar with that concentration of communities. Very feasible.

By the time my fresh nugs are dry, you'll be into a good cure... Better for me.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hard to imagine a journal would get to that magnificent point without finishing to the end. Weird. Anyway, kudos to the grower and you for decorating my journal with a good diablo shot other than my box you keep seeing over and over.
> 
> The smell seems like it's settling a little. I'm thinking instead of releasing odor like crazy in the hope of getting pollinated by bees or something (like they've been doing in the past three weeks), they are now retaining the odor in the calyx as the life cycle comes to a close.
> 
> I would be open to bud-swap smoke reports for anyone confident enough to think they have a trade worth it for me. That's the only TRUE way posters can cross-critique grows of others. I mean, staring at macro pictures don't tell you how the bud smokes.


Awesome. Don't be surprised if the smell does get quite a bit stronger before you chop 

As far as bud-swapping for smoke reports, I am definitely confident in both of our abilities to create an enjoyable experience. Not only do I like to provide critique for another grower, I am always seeking more honest opinions of my bud from people with a good grasp on growing. I'm about one month from a good cure on something you will definitely enjoy, and if you're still up for it then we'll figure out how we can go about something discreetly in complete compliance with proposition 215.

Can't wait for tonight's pictures! Shit's about to go down


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Awesome. Don't be surprised if the smell does get quite a bit stronger before you chop
> 
> As far as bud-swapping for smoke reports, I am definitely confident in both of our abilities to create an enjoyable experience. Not only do I like to provide critique for another grower, I am always seeking more honest opinions of my bud from people with a good grasp on growing. I'm about one month from a good cure on something you will definitely enjoy, and if you're still up for it then we'll figure out how we can go about something discreetly in complete compliance with proposition 215.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight's pictures! Shit's about to go down


Always 215 compliant. 

Yeah, I should still have some lying around in a month's time.

Edit:
Correction, smell NOT settling down... it was just napping for a while. Back with a vengeance. It's almost to the point where I have to retreat into my room from it sometimes.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha, yeah, I figured that would happen. This is the time where all sorts of weird stinky things happen.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

To celebrate the coining of the phrase "overclocking" and this new style of flush, you're being treated to a Calendar Girl Double-header weekend. So sit back and watch my trichomes age with me.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


>


Yes.... That is what I like to see.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Yes.... That is what I like to see.


It's not over till those top hairs dry.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice to see a plant finished, I'm so used to seeing early grows on forums. I get told I way over ripen. Beautiful nugs.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> Nice to see a plant finished, I'm so used to seeing early grows on forums. I get told I way over ripen. Beautiful nugs.


I'm trying to be a bit more patient this time. I've been guilty of harvesting early in the past myself for one reason or another.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

We will harvest no bud before its time... Continuing the Flower Girl weekend celebration! Check out my crystal castles...















Edit: Okay enough of the hot girls for now... Back to the plant science. Ha ha! Really? -----> On the topic of the 'over-clocking' (or skating right under the critical burn level during early to mid flower), I'd like you all to note that you pretty much don't see the results of the nute overload until mid to late flower as you're seeing now. The plants are not really 'feeding' on the paltry 300ppm currently in the water, but on the massive amounts of stored nutrient from that period of overload. I believe they've been feeding on this stored nutrient for some weeks now. I've never seen the life sucked out of surrounding fan leaves more efficiently. The mild 300ppm is more of a buffer at this point, easing the plants to a pure water rinse without any sudden shocks. Thanks, dsmoke1.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha, yeah, I figured that would happen. This is the time where all sorts of weird stinky things happen.


Now that I think about it, it's not really the smell that shifts in intensity... it's just me. I've gotten so used to it. I'm pretty numb to it. But even living with it every day, there are those times it seems ridiculously strong. Going out and coming back inside, it hits you in the face every time, though. I think my carbon scrubber does a pretty good job of keeping the smell from drifting too far out my front door area.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Edit: Okay enough of the hot girls for now... Back to the plant science. Ha ha! Really? -----> On the topic of the 'over-clocking' (or skating right under the critical burn level during early to mid flower), I'd like you all to note that you pretty much don't see the results of the nute overload until mid to late flower as you're seeing now. The plants are not really 'feeding' on the paltry 300ppm currently in the water, but on the massive amounts of stored nutrient from that period of overload. I believe they've been feeding on this stored nutrient for some weeks now. I've never seen the life sucked out of surrounding fan leaves more efficiently. The mild 300ppm is more of a buffer at this point, easing the plants to a pure water rinse without any sudden shocks. Thanks, dsmoke1.


I'm glad it's working out for you! You're about to really out-do yourself in terms of both smoke quality and terminal weight on this one. You are completely right about the stored energy. You still have a bit more of a fade to put on it, for taste, which you will see happen over the next few days. Also, remember, the stored energy is still being put to use during drying/curing. Alcohol fermentation happens until your weed is dust-dry and grey. The slower your plant takes to dry, the faster it will pull a nice cure. Plants that dry too quickly have that green taste to them, and no real cure will fix that. Slow the drying process down a bit, and it will be great after 5-6 days in a jar. Like they say: "Slow and steady wins the race"


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I'm glad it's working out for you! You're about to really out-do yourself in terms of both smoke quality and terminal weight on this one. You are completely right about the stored energy. You still have a bit more of a fade to put on it, for taste, which you will see happen over the next few days. Also, remember, the stored energy is still being put to use during drying/curing. Alcohol fermentation happens until your weed is dust-dry and grey. The slower your plant takes to dry, the faster it will pull a nice cure. Plants that dry too quickly have that green taste to them, and no real cure will fix that. Slow the drying process down a bit, and it will be great after 5-6 days in a jar. Like they say: "Slow and steady wins the race"


So this is how I have the finale worked out in my head. They were at 300ppm last night. I'm going to let thing keep drinking on this until tomorrow (Tuesday) night. It should be right around 280ppm by then, practically plain water already. Tuesday night I will drain and replace with straight RO and let them rinse for four days with a Saturday morning harvest in mind.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds like a plan. i like saturday morning harvests. gives me plenty of time to do the cut/trim/dry without being rushed to do anything the next day. i have weekends off. 

you decided on your next grow?? don't even think about leaving me for a few days without some half naked hotties!!! you've already saved me about $1000 from not going to the strip clubs lol.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 20, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Right and right. You definitely do not want to turn your air pump off.


Why is that? I thought this was exactly the way to do riddlem3's drowning in DWC to start fermentation and shorten the cure??


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

dirk d said:


> sounds like a plan. i like saturday morning harvests. gives me plenty of time to do the cut/trim/dry without being rushed to do anything the next day. i have weekends off.
> 
> you decided on your next grow?? don't even think about leaving me for a few days without some half naked hotties!!! you've already saved me about $1000 from not going to the strip clubs lol.


Yeah, yeah. Saturdays were made for harvest. I was gonna harvest for that reason day before yesterday, but not enough brown trichs yet.

My next grow? I'll have to see my club about that one. It depends on what good genetics they have at the time, but I will keep in the same family of a short to medium OG. I'll have to inquire about the source of these diablos and see if I can get clones from the same cutter.

About my girl photos, it's just something I decided to do early on to spice up my journal. I've worked with professional models and stylists in the past few years and decided to share some of the work I compiled with all of you here. I suspect you're not the only fan of them... Lol. These photos you see are mainly alternate takes from the nude sessions I did with these ladies. I'm thinking about compiling the full, uncensored work in a Diablo OG Flower Girl Unfiltered downloadable E-book. Perhaps all of you fine folks will download it for a small donation to the photographer/grower? I'll apply the proceeds to my next grow project. LOL! But then again, I'm serious! I think I will make the book... I have thousands of beautiful nudes.


----------



## sudynim (Jun 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm thinking about compiling the full, uncensored work in a Diablo OG Flower Girl Unfiltered downloadable E-book. Perhaps all of you fine folks will download it for a small donation to the photographer/grower? I'll apply the proceeds to my next grow project. LOL! But then again, I'm serious! I think I will make the book... I have thousands of beautiful nudes.


Super like


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 20, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Why is that? I thought this was exactly the way to do riddlem3's drowning in DWC to start fermentation and shorten the cure??


It is  Jin's plants have quite a bit more left in them. An oxygenated rootzone is still a necessary at this point.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So this is how I have the finale worked out in my head. They were at 300ppm last night. I'm going to let thing keep drinking on this until tomorrow (Tuesday) night. It should be right around 280ppm by then, practically plain water already. Tuesday night I will drain and replace with straight RO and let them rinse for four days with a Saturday morning harvest in mind.


Perfect. As I said, you're free to work with straight RO water from here on out. The deed has been done and the positive effects will continue to fruit.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

sudynim said:


> Super like


Then the book is officially in the works. I feel I've been holding back the good stuff since I can't show nudity here.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Perfect. As I said, you're free to work with straight RO water from here on out. The deed has been done and the positive effects will continue to fruit.


I just can't seem to let go of those last traces of nute! Lol!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 20, 2011)

hows the muscle chicken og going ....?????lol
Loubanas looking fantastic i must say ....
Why im sorry i have to admit i really like your pics .....
But they all look the same...lol
Just some shit i wanted to put out there...U should grow a couple different strains next round(least 2 )
Cause with all this time u have on your hands(lol).. it will be even more intersting!... 
Probly a bad idea ... but good for the viewer....me ......lol
And u should also post pics every 3 to 5 days .....
Cause its hard to see big difference.... 
Kinda boring from a veiwers perspective....lol
I tend to just focus on the chick pics.. and skim right through ....
I guess its just getting old these ladies need to die.....Kill em!
But you know that would be silly .. right....??

ps...... i chop early sometimes ....hahah more like all the time.....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hows the muscle chicken og going ....?????lol
> Loubanas looking fantastic i must say ....
> Why im sorry i have to admit i really like your pics .....
> But they all look the same...lol
> ...


I'm sorry if I'm boring you, but I'm sticking to the daily update format to show true daily progress. If you don't like looking at them every day, just wait a few days or backtrack to three or more days back to see the more dramatic difference. And I hate to say it, but they only look the same every day to the untrained eye. Maybe it doesn't come across as clearly in the photos to you, but if they looked the same to my naked eye every day, I wouldn't photograph them daily.

Also, I no longer grow different strains in the same tub. Causes too many problems.

I'm not gonna kill 'em yet no matter what anyone says or thinks. thank you.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHA....
It never really gets boring man....looking at your buds...
Im just saying ....u know??? a couple ideas thats all.....
Keep doin what u doin jin.... just some ideas.....
I just like to mix thing up in my personal journs.. thats just me...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm taking it as a good omen for my yield. Lol. Hey, at least I'm not seeing Jesus in my hash browns...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> HAHA....
> It never really gets boring man....looking at your buds...
> Im just saying ....u know??? a couple ideas thats all.....
> Keep doin what u doin jin.... just some ideas.....
> I just like to mix thing up in my personal journs.. thats just me...


Of course it never gets boring. How dare you, bro? How dare you? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

One of the posters here, I won't mention any names (323Cheezy), dared to suggest that my daily updates were boring because they weren't changing enough. Well to that, sir, I throw this, tonight's update, up down and all around. The fatties on the right are leaning harder, the nugs are looking denser and grosser, the crystal formation continues to grow, and there are still a few leaves left with some green on them, AND no obvious amber trichs yet. And I mean, come on... look how small my light exhaust looks now. It's the incredible shrinking light exhaust. Y'know the label does say flowers bulk up late.




















And the incredible little plant number 2. I think she deserves a round of applause.





Lower inner growth -- also plant 2. I'm almost more proud of her in a way.





The power leaners. These suckers are obscenely heavy.





And finally one more pulled back. Ah, what a fun grow it's been not worrying about out of control stretch.





Oh, and as for the uncensored book of Flower Girls, I'll draft the pages as harvest draws near and finish it up during dry period. I'll have it ready for download in time for my first smoke report.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 20, 2011)

looking great jin. i just want to wrap my arms around your ladies and rub my face in all those fat buds and wisper to them sweet and lovely things.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking great jin. i just want to wrap my arms around your ladies and rub my face in all those fat buds and wisper to them sweet and lovely things.


Yikes! Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm seeing more and more signals every day that your ladies are about ready to go.

Here's what I see right now:

Your late calyx maturation is damn near done. Woo hoo!
Pulling a damn nice fade. You want that plant damn near yellow during the chop.
More purple.
Mature trichomes. You may not see any amber right now. You will definitely start seeing some by Saturday. A good chance prior to, so keep an eye out.
Pistils are starting to do their "S" curve and on a larger scale.

Keep at it!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 21, 2011)

Let me rephase that .....
Your diablos make me feel incompetent as a grower..haha...(and im tired of looking at them)..
hopefuuly you can share some ideas with me next grow.....
You and dsmoke....
You can say my tactics are unconvential .... however successful ...
After all i did get a lot out of you guys(knowledge, grows , personal histoy)....
thats what i do ....l make friends , network, meet with other growers....you know how it is....
World domination.....????lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I'm seeing more and more signals every day that your ladies are about ready to go.
> 
> Here's what I see right now:
> 
> ...


I love your scientific play-by-play. It seems you see even more than I do. My kind of grower.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Let me rephase that .....
> Your diablos make me feel incompetent as a grower..haha...(and im tired of looking at them)..
> hopefuuly you can share some ideas with me next grow.....
> You and dsmoke....
> ...


You're too funny. I can tell you must have been one of those trouble-makers in school who always sat at the back of the class making smart-ass remarks. Lol.

That was my sole purpose for all the research and experimentation I did... To make you all feel incompetent. No, I'm kidding! Of course I'm not here to make anyone feel incompetent! There are growers here who can teach me a thing or ten. I never lose sight of that fact.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I love your scientific play-by-play. It seems you see even more than I do. My kind of grower.


What's better than a second opinion to let you know you're right on track


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> What's better than a second opinion to let you know you're right on track


Alright, slick. I've taken your flush advice and followed your rec pretty closely (with just a little of my own customization). They were down to 290-280ppm last night... that's practically nothing so I'm switiching to plain water tonight till Sat harvest. 

edit:
That will make it about a four day flush. I want to experiment with a slightly shorter pure water period this time (usually go for a week or more). I'm pretty pleased by the way the plants have been responding to having just a little nute in the water in late ripen. I'm just thinking about the short plain water period as a means of cleaning residual salts out of the root system. I think the plants have translocated the N (and various other stored nutes) from the surrounding leaves pretty thoroughly.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

I was kinda' stuck in a OG rut yesterday. The fire I was smoking all day yesterday just didn't have that same punch as the Pheno B and Larry I was smoking the days before... So I did a little Seismic OG just now and am flying high as a kite!

Just goes to show you that you have to mix it up sometimes to trick your brain.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> That will make it about a four day flush. I want to experiment with a slightly shorter pure water period this time (usually go for a week or more). I'm pretty pleased by the way the plants have been responding to having just a little nute in the water in late ripen. I'm just thinking about the short plain water period as a means of cleaning residual salts out of the root system. I think the plants have translocated the N (and various other stored nutes) from the surrounding leaves pretty thoroughly.


Your logic is sound. I always suggest running straight water for a few days in hydro any-how, as it does have it's benefits, which you're already aware of. This concept has nothing to do with the writing-off of flushing, just simply a different way to get there. The deed has already been done on your end, and your plants will experience no immediate and/or damaging shock when you run straight water. Congrats! A+


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Your logic is sound. I always suggest running straight water for a few days in hydro any-how, as it does have it's benefits, which you're already aware of. This concept has nothing to do with the writing-off of flushing, just simply a different way to get there. The deed has already been done on your end, and your plants will experience no immediate and/or damaging shock when you run straight water. Congrats! A+


Hold off on the A+ grade until smoke report. I don't want any added pressure. ha ha.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha will do...

I'm assuming your lights just came on and you're off to do another photo shoot


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hold off on the A+ grade until smoke report. I don't want any added pressure. ha ha.


Ill be the judge of that .....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Haha will do...
> 
> I'm assuming your lights just came on and you're off to do another photo shoot


Ha! I wish. I'm stuck in the office late today. Good thing there's a decent shop steps away from here. Gotta love Cali.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

Have a look at this. It's getting pretty purple. But amber trichs?



































Taking it down to 170ppm drained the external res close to the pump line. I'll continue the flush when it refills.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Still not seeing any amber either- You're very close though from the looks of it. Saturday sounds about right.

Also- Those are noticeably fatter than yesterday.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes! More pix. The flash wasn't catching the gleam of the crystals on macro in the earlier series. So here's macro off.





I know what you're thinking... "When is that fucking guy gonna harvest?" They're seriously starting to lie down with the weight. I know, I know I gotta cut 'em soon.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Still not seeing any amber either- You're very close though from the looks of it. Saturday sounds about right.
> 
> Also- Those are noticeably fatter than yesterday.


I'm doing exactly as you're saying, boss. Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I take a piece of cardboard and shield the HPS when I take pictures with the flash. Works wonders.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I take a piece of cardboard and shield the HPS when I take pictures with the flash. Works wonders.


You crafty devil. I'll try it next update. Time for flush part two.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2011)

With second drain / replace cycle, it's down to 100ppm. External tank refilling for a third flush.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow dude, SO much fatter from last time I looked, and I think it's only been a day or two! That looks bomber than any OG I've ever had, and it's not even cured yet! I wish I could smell and somehow take a hit of it through the computer.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Wow dude, SO much fatter from last time I looked, and I think it's only been a day or two! That looks bomber than any OG I've ever had, and it's not even cured yet! I wish I could smell and somehow take a hit of it through the computer.


Waiter, send a bottle to that man's table.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

This next one caught the purple on the main cola of plant 1.





Thanks to dsmoke1 for yet another smashing suggestion. What else you got?


----------



## sudynim (Jun 22, 2011)

man those things are looking HUGE! they look so evenly formed! keep it up man!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

sudynim said:


> man those things are looking HUGE! they look so evenly formed! keep it up man!


Waiter, another bottle! Good thing my imaginary waiter never runs out of imaginary bubbly.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

I was in the middle of my third drain when something told me to stop and leave them at 100ppm for another day. By the time it dawned on me to stop, the thing drained it down to 90ppm. I'll take them to under 10ppm tomorrow. I promise.

edit:
Correction. 80ppm. I'm gonna let them go at 80ppm for another day. I stack 'em deep, and I sell 'em cheap. I'm crazy.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 22, 2011)

Talk about taking it to the limit!
Im not worthy.....kiss-ass


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

*California's Marijuana Laws: Feds Could Move Against Medical Marijuana *

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/21/feds-could-move-against-c_n_880901.html





So they're gonna use taxpayers' money to raid and prosecute those very same tax payers who are not doing anything illegal? Y'know, this administration is making less and less sense every day. Get your head out of your ass, Holder.
(again that's not the Getty or AP image from the post, but just some random photo I pulled off a Google search to give it the 'newsy' feel Lol.)


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> This next one caught the purple on the main cola of plant 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that looks dank. Glad that little homemade "HPS Diffuser" worked out for you. Also, is your white balance set to Tungsten prior to taking a shot? That will really work through the red light to obtain the natural colors.

Aside from that. Looking dank man. Loving the reddish hues which are now more apparent in the new pictures. You're going to have a real treat on your hands


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I also feel as if the purple is more of a blue working against red colors. Really cool


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> *California's Marijuana Laws: Feds Could Move Against Medical Marijuana *
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/21/feds-could-move-against-c_n_880901.html
> 
> ...


Dude. Bogus. They're getting scared! Nothing is going to happen. We're just waiting for all the old farts to die off. Ten years, tops. Mark my words


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Dude. Bogus. They're getting scared! Nothing is going to happen. We're just waiting for all the old farts to die off. Ten years, tops. Mark my words


That's true. Good point. I'll still be doing what I'm doing in ten years. I can wait.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Man, that looks dank. Glad that little homemade "HPS Diffuser" worked out for you. Also, is your white balance set to Tungsten prior to taking a shot? That will really work through the red light to obtain the natural colors.
> 
> Aside from that. Looking dank man. Loving the reddish hues which are now more apparent in the new pictures. You're going to have a real treat on your hands


Man, you ARE a photographer. Very good. I've been lazy and have been shooting in point and shoot auto mode. Again, the camera I'm using is a first generation Nikon, but it has tungsten. I'll play around with the manual settings for better pix. Last night I just held a piece of cardboard up and did a few one-handed shots. Tonight I'll actually tape it to the light so I can get better both hands free shots.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I also feel as if the purple is more of a blue working against red colors. Really cool


Yeah, I have no idea what the nugs really look like until final lights off. That's how skewing that 1000 watt hps is. It's really like daytime in a box. Scary, scary light.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I have no idea what the nugs really look like until final lights off. That's how skewing that 1000 watt hps is. It's really like daytime in a box. Scary, scary light.


Dude, for real. When I test the distance between my lights and plants, I put the back of my hand out at canopy level and hold it there for about one minute. I have to alternate hands every other I time I do this to avoid walking around with a tan glove on one hand. Learned my lesson the hard way with that one


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Talk about taking it to the limit!
> Im not worthy.....kiss-ass


Hey, look at that! It's the ass-kissing emoticon. I wonder why they're wearing suits? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Dude, for real. When I test the distance between my lights and plants, I put the back of my hand out at canopy level and hold it there for about one minute. I have to alternate hands every other I time I do this to avoid walking around with a tan glove on one hand. Learned my lesson the hard way with that one


 
Yeah, these HID horticultural grade bulbs are not to be trifled with. I need to get an electrician in here to re-wire me so that I can run 2x1000w next grow in a 5x5 tent. I'm thinking about doing a scrog next time, but with 2x1000w in 5x5, it needs to be pretty sturdy or the plants will just bust through it. My plants would push pretty hard against chicken wire.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

You'll be fine. Use some treated lumber around the base. If your plants get strong enough to lift that, you have a VERY good problem on your hands.

As far as electricity works, if you can isolate a single breaker, it will run two 1000w ballasts no problem. Once again, ensure everything is 15A compliant and you will have no problems. A heavy duty 15A power strip with a built in breaker (~20$) will let you test the load of a breaker without tripping anything in your actual breaker box. I've been through electrical nightmares, so let me know if you have any specific questions. It's not a bad idea to hire someone else, but more often than not if you just use the proper equipment and map out your house's electrical blueprint, you can achieve optimal success with minimal load on your power bill.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> You'll be fine. Use some treated lumber around the base. If your plants get strong enough to lift that, you have a VERY good problem on your hands.
> 
> As far as electricity works, if you can isolate a single breaker, it will run two 1000w ballasts no problem. Once again, ensure everything is 15A compliant and you will have no problems. A heavy duty 15A power strip with a built in breaker (~20$) will let you test the load of a breaker without tripping anything in your actual breaker box. I've been through electrical nightmares, so let me know if you have any specific questions. It's not a bad idea to hire someone else, but more often than not if you just use the proper equipment and map out your house's electrical blueprint, you can achieve optimal success with minimal load on your power bill.


That's awesome, dude. I'm pretty familiar with the breaker layout in my place, so if run 15A strips in separate breaker zones, I might be okay.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

One 15A power strip on one isolated 15A breaker will run *three* 600W lights, to my knowledge. Two 1000W lights should be perfectly fine. Run your pumps/chiller/ac elsewhere. No electrician needed


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> One 15A power strip on one isolated 15A breaker will run *three* 600W lights, to my knowledge. Two 1000W lights should be perfectly fine. Run your pumps/chiller/ac elsewhere. No electrician needed


I like that. Looking forward to planning my next outing. I'm pretty excited by the fact that the more i think about it, the more I realize I have almost everything I need. I need a good 1000 watt fixture, a 5x5 tent of some sort... Those are the two most expensive things I will need. Very doable... Very nice.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely. Expansion is usually much more reasonable than start-up, especially considering harvest is just around the corner


----------



## daveroller (Jun 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> About my girl photos, it's just something I decided to do early on to spice up my journal. I've worked with professional models and stylists in the past few years and decided to share some of the work I compiled with all of you here. I suspect you're not the only fan of them... Lol. These photos you see are mainly alternate takes from the nude sessions I did with these ladies. I'm thinking about compiling the full, uncensored work in a Diablo OG Flower Girl Unfiltered downloadable E-book. Perhaps all of you fine folks will download it for a small donation to the photographer/grower? I'll apply the proceeds to my next grow project. LOL! But then again, I'm serious! I think I will make the book... I have thousands of beautiful nudes.


Hey, Jin. Count me in for the e-book. I like classy looking nude photos of the female form. I'm a big fan of the Bettie Page photos from the 1950's. What an awesome bod she had & she really knew how to pose it with that pretty, "girl next door" smile on her face. I didn't know that you took these photos that you've been posting. You've really got an exceptional talent for photographing nude ladies. Very, very nice work. (How can I get these gals to pose for me? ha ha) Now I'm a big fan of Dita Von Teese, who dances in the old Burlesque style where she carefully takes off her gloves, corset, headdress, top, etc and her almost-nude form is well worth the wait. Here's an example of one of her dances. Anyway, I'm a big fan of your style of nude photography and I like your work, so I'll kick in a donation for your e-book.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey, Jin. Count me in for the e-book. I like classy looking nude photos of the female form. I'm a big fan of the Bettie Page photos from the 1950's. What an awesome bod she had & she really knew how to pose it with that pretty, "girl next door" smile on her face. I didn't know that you took these photos that you've been posting. You've really got an exceptional talent for photographing nude ladies. Very, very nice work. (How can I get these gals to pose for me? ha ha) Now I'm a big fan of Dita Von Teese, who dances in the old Burlesque style where she carefully takes off her gloves, corset, headdress, top, etc and her almost-nude form is well worth the wait. Here's an example of one of her dances. Anyway, I'm a big fan of your style of nude photography and I like your work, so I'll kick in a donation for your e-book.


Hey, I've been a fan of everything retro, pinup, hot rod, fetish all my life. So much so that I was driven to pick up a camera. I won't go into the first time I saw a nudie photo in one of my older sister's teen magazines (an ad for breast self-exam) and ripped out the page and hid it away... Lol... Yeah, I was that kid. So yeah, Bettie Page is basically like the air I breathe... Dita too. And unlike the legend of Bettie Page, Dita is a living goddess who seems to defy age.

The book is in the works. I'll have a teaser cover up in a bit. I want to make it something special and exlusive for the RIU community. These ladies are professionals and have appeared in publications ranging from Playboy to Penthouse as well as their own official sites and all over the net in other places... But these images I own the rights to and they don't appear anywhere else. I'm going to lay out a good gallery of dozens of hi-res images for a nice thick book featuring four different lovlies. So you'll feel your donation was money well spent. Thanks for your interest, buddy.


----------



## daveroller (Jun 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Dita is a living goddess who seems to defy age.


Yes, and her gorgeous tits still defy gravity, even though they look perfectly natural and unenhanced to me. What a gifted beauty she is.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Yes, and her gorgeous tits still defy gravity, even though they look perfectly natural and unenhanced to me. What a gifted beauty she is.


Great to know that my work will be seen by someone who has a real appreciation for female beauty.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

Excuse me while I take another hit.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

Look at that fuckin' baton in the middle in the below photo. It looks like you could hurt someone with that thing.




















We're down to 60 parts per million. Prepping for round 2 of tonight's flush.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow I am very very impressed with what you have done, thanks for the kind words on my grow. If I can achieve a grow like this, again WOW.

I am late but definitely subbed, I hope you don't mind some questions I may ask as I will be working my way through the previous posts.

Can you explain your set up? I would like to implement a remote reservoir but am not quite sure of the hardware required.

I love the way you have truly turned this into a daily journal, you have given me something to strive for in my own journal and grow. Thank you.

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

Another drain cycle has them to 30ppm. That last 20 or so ppm are tough to get at. I'll get it out.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Wow I am very very impressed with what you have done, thanks for the kind words on my grow. If I can achieve a grow like this, again WOW.
> 
> I am late but definitely subbed, I hope you don't mind some questions I may ask as I will be working my way through the previous posts.
> 
> ...


Remote auto-top requires a float switch that should run you around 40 bucks. Just google float switch. You should even be able to get a better one than mine (mine is actually one of the more ghetto models but I like it) for a reasonable cost. You will plug a small submersible (that you will have sitting in an external res of plain water) into the float switch. The float switch will plug into a power outlet but has an outlet built into it that you will plug this pump into. Run the output line of the pump back into your main res with the floater device set in your res to activate the pump whenever the level drops. That's it! 

Don't be daunted if it sounds a little complicated. It isn't. Research a few float switch models, download the pdf operation manuals and determine which model would work best for your tub. Any number should suit your needs. Again, it sounds a little nuts, but if you set this up properly, the auto-top will establish a rhythm of growth that will improve yield dramatically. And you will never grow any other way. If and when you do get this going, just manually adjust the ppm back up to your desired target number as the water topper slowly dilutes... It's really the peanut butter to the jelly of your tri-meter. With the tri-meter, it's precision growing all the way... no guessing games, no errors... And look ma! No salt buildup! Everyone thinks I have a green thumb, but my dark little secret is the auto top (not so secret since I announced it here lol). My thumb isn't all that green. Lol.

Edit:
In addition to constant refresh eliminating salt buildup (also eliminating the need to run around with a jug of water watching a silly marker line in a dark res), it is an immensely powerful automated flushing tool. I am now removing the last traces of nutrient simply by dipping a power-head pump into the main res, force-topping automatically with fresh water. It's a hydro grower's dream...

Edit:
Dude, I just googled float switch and came up with a bunch way less than 40 bucks. Shit, now I can't remember how much I paid for mine. Shit. Probably too much.

Damn, Edit again:
The only thing is, you need a little extra air space in your res to install the actual float device, but I'm thinking if you have tri-meter probes in there, you should be able to work it out. Remember that dropping your water level a little and allowing a bit more of your roots to be exposed above water will not hurt the plants, in fact they'll like it.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dude, buds are looking GREAT. Man. Foxtail central. I called that so early. Ten points for me.

Of top of that, that godfather looks nothing like the Godfather I got. The club around here has won awards with their cut. It's a GDP and OG (Maybe bubba) Kush cross, and is super purple and delicious. Tastes like fruity cleaning products. Yours looks iced. Super bomb.

Your harvest is going to be epic. By Saturday you should have some delicious buds ready to dry. Gonna wait for the morning a do a nice photo-shoot using sunlight? No better way to truly capture a beautiful nug. What better way to truly finish the photo-journal... Up to you! I sure would love some nice color-corrected sunlight macro photos of those beautiful flowers. Keep at it.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Another drain cycle has them to 30ppm. That last 20 or so ppm is tough to get at. I'll get it out.


LMAO. Dude, 30ppm is nothing. Your roots will put out 30 ppm. Set it and forget it. Turn off that air-pump if you want to start curing now. Your plants are donezo.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Dude, buds are looking GREAT. Man. Foxtail central. I called that so early. Ten points for me.
> 
> Of top of that, that godfather looks nothing like the Godfather I got. The club around here has won awards with their cut. It's a GDP and OG (Maybe bubba) Kush cross, and is super purple and delicious. Tastes like fruity cleaning products. Yours looks iced. Super bomb.
> 
> Your harvest is going to be epic. By Saturday you should have some delicious buds ready to dry. Gonna wait for the morning a do a nice photo-shoot using sunlight? No better way to truly capture a beautiful nug. What better way to truly finish the photo-journal... Up to you! I sure would love some nice color-corrected sunlight macro photos of those beautiful flowers. Keep at it.


Yeah, when the dude said Godfather, I thought it would be purple, but he explained that there is a different more straight OG Godfather. I smelled it, shrugged my shoulders, and decided to try it. Ha!

Don't worry, the photographer in me will do something thorough. Also want to keep the viewers coming for that little book of art nudes I plan to publish exclusively for the RIU community.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

This is is the pre-official announcement of the art book I will assemble and publish in the next week or so. I'm timing its release for the drying of my harvest and my first vape report. It will be available for instant download and enjoyment in PDF format. The link will be provided here of course.

Now about the silly title of this post? It means just what it says. As a photographer of beautiful nude models and a giant pothead, it's my goal to create a hot girl / marijuana synergy where one supports the other and the other supports the one. If enough of you contribute the small download cost (probably around ten bucks) for dozens of professional high-res nude portraiture of Playboy and Penthouse models that I have lovingly photographed and edited, I can grow more weed, photograph more models and make more books with different models, previewing them with future calendar girls for my subsequent grows. This way you win, I win, the models win, everyone wins. Did I mention you win?

Edit:
And even though the title is silly. Please know that I realize the value of a dollar and I'm also fully aware of the tough economic times we are all going through. As such, I know asking even ten dollars from you is no small thing. But aside from the beautiful and tasteful nude portraiture (real art even if I don't mind saying so myself) you will receive, you should also be aware that every penny you contribute will go to one man's dream of eventually growing for the seriously ill at low or no cost. So there isn't a direct charity element now, but it is a goal I am working towards. And I will make it a more Cannabis Compassion Girl theme as models love being involved in stuff that ends in charity as well. So think of it as a small investment in a dream... of beautiful, fun-loving women and real compassion for Aids and cancer sufferers.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Good stuff, can't wait. Your buds are looking top notch as is.

I'm smoking some amazing Cherry Pie Kush right now. It passes the look, smell, and taste test for sure. Something different. Smells almost like sour cherries, and tastes more like cinnamon apple pie on the exhale.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Good stuff, can't wait. Your buds are looking top notch as is.
> 
> I'm smoking some amazing Cherry Pie Kush right now. It passes the look, smell, and taste test for sure. Something different. Smells almost like sour cherries, and tastes more like cinnamon apple pie on the exhale.


Oh, man Cherry Pie Kush is hilarious for all the Warrant reasons.

I'm changing it up between Seismic, Pure, and this here Godfather. My head is pretty numb right now and the Seismic is making me sneeze. Lol.

Edit:
Fruity Pebbles = Good


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha, I love running a good roster. Whats funny about the Cherry Pie Kush? The name? The strain is no slouch if that's what you're wondering. Let me snap some pics 

Here you go. Has a weird look to it. Colors are awesome. Very red and woody. It is so gooey when you break it down, doesn't really come through in the photos. Wish you could smell it. Very sour and sweet, like candy:


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting looking stuff. Look at that brown sugar. Is it a couch lock?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah. Before bed-time sleep. Definitely has a weird look. The buds themselves have an amber/reddish hue to them, which gives off that brown sugar effect. Top shelf nug though, the flavor is killer and it's not harsh at all. My ideal night time smoke.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Yeah. Before bed-time sleep. Definitely has a weird look. The buds themselves have an amber/reddish hue to them, which gives off that brown sugar effect. Top shelf nug though, the flavor is killer and it's not harsh at all. My ideal night time smoke.


I think I need some of that. Some of these OG's actually tend to make me stay up late. Not that I can't sleep, it's just that you don't really want to on some of these more energetic OG's.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel you there. My nugstock is heavily sativa, so I know what you mean about being energetic off a mind-racing high. I like to keep a few of these really dense, darker indicas around to ensure I can smoke in the late evenings. The Woody Kush was very good for that as well. Mmmm, I miss my Woody Kush evenings.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> I feel you there. My nugstock is heavily sativa, so I know what you mean about being energetic off a mind-racing high. I like to keep a few of these really dense, darker indicas around to ensure I can smoke in the late evenings. The Woody Kush was very good for that as well. Mmmm, I miss my Woody Kush evenings.


It's funny. I have to pretty much be high constantly wherever I am so I'm always sticking to the more 'functional strains.' But yeah, it's these ones that tend to give you 'mind-race.' I always ask the shops for something great for sleeping, but more often than not, I know more about what's in their jars than they do. Pity.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I school shops on their own strains from time to time, haha...

Example A:

Me: "Oh! This Super Lemon Haze is great. Greenhouse killed it with this strain."

Multiple budtenders: *Puzzled look* "What?"

Me: "You know... Greenhouse Genetics. Super Silver Hazer crossed with Lemon Skunk. Two time Cannabis Cup winner. Landslide victories. They killed it."

One budtender: "Really? That's awesome!"

Other budtender: (Not sold) "I'll have to look that up."

Me: "For sure. You can throw that around when people ask about this one. It's good stuff."

I dunno. I would never want to work in a dispensary, for the same reasons I backed out of working at a tattoo studio. Once you turn pleasure in to business, it takes all the pleasure out of it.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 23, 2011)

hey jin man...
those pics are pretty intense nice work.....
Did u save any cuts of your diablo.... seems like a keeper....
U never cease to amaze me....











louie anyone???


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks super bomb cheezy. Nice shots.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey jin man...
> those pics are pretty intense nice work.....
> Did u save any cuts of your diablo.... seems like a keeper....
> U never cease to amaze me....
> ...


That looks like one of the classically shaped compact OG nugs. I'm smoking on some Godfather (the one in the picture a few pages ago), and it's giving me one of those really happy highs. I'm too friendly on this shit. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a couple of shots with my white video light on them with flash off. This is the closest I could get them to regular light. The blue of my photo/video light cancels out the yellow of the hps pretty well (which is covered with cardboard).





I think these pix should give us all a better idea of just how ready they are to come down.





As an extreme-style grower, I take pride in my fucked-up leaves. And in the end, when properly matured, there really shouldn't be all that much leaf left to speak of anyway.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

my 1000 watt HPS. She's burned me another fine, fine grow and I look forward to documenting harvest and cure for you all.




















Well since this is the girls' last night of light, I think I should take a moment to say a little something. My experience here at RIU since starting a journal (after joining three years ago) has been really horizon-expanding as a grower and, yes, believe it or not, as a person too. With everything from my cat munching my leaves to the LAPD showing up, it's been rewarding to share my grow experience with you all as I try my hand at a little of the Devil OG.

More, it was important and special for me to share this grow with you because I do believe it's the culmination of all six grows prior. I ironed out all the mistakes and have presented you with the most dialed-in, polished situation to date. I consider all my past grows with all their fuck-ups practice for finally posting a journal worthy of viewing. I really wish I could share some of it with all of you, but however many ounces I get out of this can only go so far I'm afraid. But hey, buy my book and some day I will be able to grow enough to share with a lot of you folks! And that's a promise! Lol.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Just a couple of shots with my white video light on them with flash off. This is the closest I could get them to regular light. The blue of my photo/video light cancels out the yellow of the hps pretty well (which is covered with cardboard).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things are ready. Good job on holding out this extra week. It's not always easy


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Those things are ready. Good job on holding out this extra week. It's not always easy


Thanks, that is a special compliment. I feel pretty good about being patient this time too. I think my lungs and brain will be rewarded.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jun 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> my 1000 watt HPS. She's burned me another fine, fine grow and I look forward to documenting harvest and cure for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am at a loss for words, marvellous grow. Thank you lordjin for this journal, new growers like myself are able to consume what seems to be years of knowledge in mere weeks just by perusing your journal and others like it.

The ripe fruit is gorgeous, and definitely deserves to be photographed next to the fine female form, $10.00 is a steal, where do I sign up?

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> I am at a loss for words, marvellous grow. Thank you lordjin for this journal, new growers like myself are able to consume what seems to be years of knowledge in mere weeks just by perusing your journal and others like it.
> 
> The ripe fruit is gorgeous, and definitely deserves to be photographed next to the fine female form, $10.00 is a steal, where do I sign up?
> 
> regards,


Much love. Reading comments like yours makes the effort of documenting a grow worthwhile. I, in turn, have learned a great deal by listening to the advice of others here at RIU. And if you'll notice, I've been a member since 2008, so I will freely admit that I got A LOT of information off RIU in the past three years just as 'a silent prowler.' Lol. So I've been cherry-picking good facts off of here for a while.

I turned off the lighting system this morning before leaving my apartment. They will now sit in darkness for the next 24+ hours for havest tomorrow morning. Letting them mature this long has created a doozy of a smell. It almost seems like they know the end has come...as the smell was stronger than ever this morning.

And thank you ever so much for showing interest in the E-book. I was gonna draft the cover last night, but it got late all of a sudden and I decided to go to bed. I will make it a point to put the cover together asap to wet your appetite.

So how is your grow going? I'll have to check on you in a moment.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 24, 2011)

oooh i can feel the anticipation escalating. this is going to be the longest 24 hours i already know it. excellent job jin. you have inspired me to up my game before i come down to cali!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

dirk d said:


> oooh i can feel the anticipation escalating. this is going to be the longest 24 hours i already know it. excellent job jin. you have inspired me to up my game before i come down to cali!!!


Just as you all have inspired me to up my game for the next round.

Peace, Dirk.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

Godfather?
I have a request.
It's my head you see...
I speak at its behest.

My melon seems to rest 
On a pillow of air.
I walk through the streets
without a care.

I feel a surge in my body, 
a tingle in my arms
I seem more susceptible 
to life's little charms.

I wish you could stay
But I know you must go
Just one more hit
before the show?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

Duders and Duderettes, 

I fuckin' LOVE this Godfather I'm smoking right now! I think it's better than Pheno's A and B combined! Lol.

I mean, I didn't write a poem about Pheno's A or B, right?


----------



## dirk d (Jun 24, 2011)

wow jin. a poet as well?? i once wrote a poem about a couple loves of mine. ah the days. nothing better than writing poetry at lifes edges.


----------



## sudynim (Jun 24, 2011)

hey jin thought this would be the easiest way to get ahold of (please excuse the thread piracy....) ive got alot of dead fan leaves that r only shielding bud growth underneath form light. I wanna take em off but am not sure, would love some insight man. thanks


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

sudynim said:


> hey jin thought this would be the easiest way to get ahold of (please excuse the thread piracy....) ive got alot of dead fan leaves that r only shielding bud growth underneath form light. I wanna take em off but am not sure, would love some insight man. thanks


Show me the severity of the leaf apoptosis by posting a clear photo here. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow jin. a poet as well?? i once wrote a poem about a couple loves of mine. ah the days. nothing better than writing poetry at lifes edges.


Ha! Not really, more like stoned drivel, but thanks for being kind anyway.

I think people who gravitate towards art are a lot of the same people gravitating towards pot. Lol.


----------



## sudynim (Jun 24, 2011)

This is what I am talking about.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

sudynim said:


> This is what I am talking about.


Oh yeah, bro. Take those off. Leaves yellowing and dying is exactly what you want to see at this stage. You could just let them fall off naturally, or just take them off with a gentle pull.

edit:

Nice nugs, btw. Your leaves are being sapped of their green and yellowing nicely. A good sign that your plants are maturing properly. Great job.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

But turn that frown upside down! As promised, here is the cover of the E-book that will be available for download as soon as my nugs dry! Stay tuned for more info and link! Harvest tomorrow morning! Woo Hoo! But what better way to fill in this 'dead air' while the plants sit in the dark? Eye Candy, anyone?

edit:
So I hope this preview of the actual cover will serve to illustrate my commitment to quality as a photographer as well as a grower. I promise the interior of the book will be lavished with page after page of stunning color and black and white nude studies of my four gorgeous angels. These were shot with Canon gear and Paul C. Buff White Lightning strobes, so the quality is just what you would expect from one of those European coffee table books that cost as much as sixty bucks... but an instant download at a fraction of the cost? No going to the bookstore, no having to hide a thick book from your wife or girlfriend. What more could you want? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, okay... I changed my avatar. Geez. You guys are so spoiled. Lol.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 25, 2011)

Happy harvest day jin! I'm stoked to see the finished product, no doubt it's going to be amazing from the looks of it. You should take a pic of your biggest cola next to a bottle or something so we can get a size comparison. I know I've said this over and over, but outstanding job jin!


----------



## daveroller (Jun 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, okay... I changed my avatar. Geez. You guys are so spoiled. Lol.


Is that your cat in your avatar pic today? He looks like a young feller. I bet he'd be a good hunter if you let him outside. My current cat's never been an athlete by any means. Now he's 15 years old, fat and can't see too well. But he's my buddy.

Hey, good luck on harvest day (today?). Going to be a lot of work. Looking forward to reading the final weight after drying. I bet it's over a pound.

Edit: BTW, I wouldn't recommend letting your cat outside if you live on a busy street.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey, y'all! I'm sorta busy right now, but not too busy to update! I decided to take a break to show a few shots of the progress. First, a few shots to show how they look with lights off.




















And a cut-away view to show the interior of the massive plant 1.

























OMG, I just scraped and smoked my first resin ball off the clipper blades. Usually has a harsh hash taste when I do this. This stuff was surprisingly mellow and perfumey.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Is that your cat in your avatar pic today? He looks like a young feller. I bet he'd be a good hunter if you let him outside. My current cat's never been an athlete by any means. Now he's 15 years old, fat and can't see too well. But he's my buddy.
> 
> Hey, good luck on harvest day (today?). Going to be a lot of work. Looking forward to reading the final weight after drying. I bet it's over a pound.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I wouldn't recommend letting your cat outside if you live on a busy street.


That's actually a pretty old picture of him taken shortly after I found him running down an alley. He's much bigger and rounder now lol. And strictly an indoor cat, so don't worry.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Happy harvest day jin! I'm stoked to see the finished product, no doubt it's going to be amazing from the looks of it. You should take a pic of your biggest cola next to a bottle or something so we can get a size comparison. I know I've said this over and over, but outstanding job jin!


Thanks! I'm about half way done. It looks like a doozy!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

jen
thats just fuchin awsome!!!! nuff said


----------



## ru4r34l (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking forward to the final tally?

regards,


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 25, 2011)

wow only two plants. good job


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks, bros.

Been trimming for ten straight hours now. Started feeling reality slip away after about the eight hour.... Taking a much needed bowl break.

I hate harvesting. I always end up feeling like I'm losing my mind a little. Lol


----------



## HiImNick (Jun 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see pics of your bitches hanging low!  Man this is when I wish Smell-o-vision was invented.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 25, 2011)

harvesting always makes me think of how nice it would be to have a grower buddy that you would help trim on his harvest and he would he trim on your harvest. smoking bowls the entire time of course! lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, bros.
> 
> Been trimming for ten straight hours now. Started feeling reality slip away after about the eight hour.... Taking a much needed bowl break.
> 
> I hate harvesting. I always end up feeling like I'm losing my mind a little. Lol


Looks great Jin! I know how it is on those harvest days, sweating, cussing, smoking, sweating more...lol I have to go thru it again in 4 weeks, this time with 6 3 foot tall plants! By myself! omg! Anyways, Im glad you waited the buds look way thicker and ripe! Goodluck with trimming!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

So the entire process took me 12.5 hours. I finished well before midnight which is waaaay better than the hell I went through last time. WANTED: 1 Female trimmer. Must have delicate hands and a body to die for. LOL!






























So I guess that's that. Thank you all again for watching and posting. This doesn't mean goodbye, though. I'll be back with the E-book and smoke report... Prolly be poking my head in and harassing you from time to time while I make the book and wait for my nugs to dry, too...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> harvesting always makes me think of how nice it would be to have a grower buddy that you would help trim on his harvest and he would he trim on your harvest. smoking bowls the entire time of course! lol.


See the want ad in my second harvest update.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Looks great Jin! I know how it is on those harvest days, sweating, cussing, smoking, sweating more...lol I have to go thru it again in 4 weeks, this time with 6 3 foot tall plants! By myself! omg! Anyways, Im glad you waited the buds look way thicker and ripe! Goodluck with trimming!


I was pretty good this time. I only screamed, "fuck!" at the top of my lungs only once. Lol.
I don't envy your task ahead. You always think it's gonna be a piece of cake until you actually sit down to do it. After the ninth hour I hear a voice in my head..."piece of cake, who were you kidding?"


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> jen
> thats just fuchin awsome!!!! nuff said


Peace, peace!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Looking forward to the final tally?
> 
> regards,


It'll be a decent figure I'm sure.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> wow only two plants. good job


Thanks, boss.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I can't wait to see pics of your bitches hanging low!  Man this is when I wish Smell-o-vision was invented.


See second harv update. Bitches be hangin'.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Damnnnn!!! Good job man. I'm not gonna lie, I'm smoking on some OG Kush right now that's being entered in the cannabis cup, and it tastes like a mouthful of sugar and fruit loops. This is why OG Kush is so raved about when it's done right. Wise strain choice, considering you know how to do it right. Let those babies dry sloowwwwwww... Trust me. The slower, the better. I bet with a nice slow 7-8 day dry on the stems you'll be good to smoke before they get jarred.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Damnnnn!!! Good job man. I'm not gonna lie, I'm smoking on some OG Kush right now that's being entered in the cannabis cup, and it tastes like a mouthful of sugar and fruit loops. This is why OG Kush is so raved about when it's done right. Wise strain choice, considering you know how to do it right. Let those babies dry sloowwwwwww... Trust me. The slower, the better. I bet with a nice slow 7-8 day dry on the stems you'll be good to smoke before they get jarred.


Right. Slow dry. I have the fans going passive suction only. No direct wind on them.


----------



## idontgrowseriously (Jun 26, 2011)

I am so unbelievably jealous. Nice job!


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 26, 2011)

*Very nice LJ. I see you went ahead and did the full trim job instead of in phases like mentioned earlier in the thread. *
*Looks like some dank for sure. When are you gonna start another grow/thread? Post a link in here when you do so I can get an early seat. *
*Great job and looking forward to the numbers and smoke report. Send me a bud via Airmail. Lol.. *
*Love the new avatar too. The cat's a hottie.. Lol.. Jk but she looks just like the one I had that either ran away or got hit. I'll stick with ran away. *


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Very nice LJ. I see you went ahead and did the full trim job instead of in phases like mentioned earlier in the thread. *
> *Looks like some dank for sure. When are you gonna start another grow/thread? Post a link in here when you do so I can get an early seat. *
> *Great job and looking forward to the numbers and smoke report. Send me a bud via Airmail. Lol.. *
> *Love the new avatar too. The cat's a hottie.. Lol.. Jk but she looks just like the one I had that either ran away or got hit. I'll stick with ran away. *


Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry about your kitty.

Anyway, on a lighter note, that "partial harvest" technique is interesting and I think I could have benefited from it, but the suggestion was a little 'last minute' for me this time. I think that sort of thing should be something you have in mind from the get go and should be planned for accordingly in your overall flowering schedule. I'll do it next time to maximize yield quality.

Yeah, I'm a little pooped from just harvesting, so I'm not really thinking too hard about my next grow at the moment... But I will stay in communication with you guys more or less while I push my book on you and get ideas from you for my next!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

idontgrowseriously said:


> I am so unbelievably jealous. Nice job!


Thanks, Stranger... I mean "Able To Roll A Joint" Lol


----------



## Greenfisky (Jun 26, 2011)

Buds are looking great man, makes me definitely wanna get an HPS light.


----------



## Gifted (Jun 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So the entire process took me 12.5 hours. I finished well before midnight which is waaaay better than the hell I went through last time. WANTED: 1 Female trimmer. Must have delicate hands and a body to die for. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, that has to be the most amazing feeling ever cutting those beautiful girls down. Great grow, I can only hope mine is just as awesome as yours lol. I can't wait for it


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

Gifted said:


> Oh my god, that has to be the most amazing feeling ever cutting those beautiful girls down. Great grow, I can only hope mine is just as awesome as yours lol. I can't wait for it


Thanks. But I would say amazing isn't quite the right word for it. It's amazing only for the first ten minutes... the rest gets pretty tedious.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2011)

Greenfisky said:


> Buds are looking great man, makes me definitely wanna get an HPS light.


Get one. And get 1000 watts if you're working with a larger area, at least 400-600 watts for a more compact area. You just can't get 'em quite this thick with anything less.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great harvest and awesome journal! Congrats, lordjin!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Great harvest and awesome journal! Congrats, lordjin!


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, kids, I'm off to the driving range to try out a little Obama OG. I know, I know, but it looked super dank and has a funny cartoon of Obama on the label so I thought, what the hell? Probably grown by some local joker like me.

There's something interesting happening with the bud I just harvested. The odor has increased to a point stronger than when they were actually growing. There is an unseen cloud of sweet, pungent odor just hanging in every corner of my (not small) apartment. It's starting to crawl outside of my front door pretty strong. There's nothing the carbon scrubber can do. Smelly bud when drying shouldn't come as a surprise to me, but this odor is far, far greater than anything I've ever hung up to dry before.

THE BOOK! I've already laid out quite a few pages and it's moving along quite nicely. It's scary how good I've gotten with Photoshop and Corel. I'm pretty sure I could teach a course in photo-retouching now.

Anyway, enough about me. The book has a really free-flowing, organic feel to its layout. Each and every page is a full-page, hi-res photo (no chopping and pasting multiple photos on one page). The volume is shaping up to be a very unique, personal visual experience.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I'm back from the driving range. I have to say, as I was walking down the hall just now, I felt like I was "surfing the edge of another plane of existence." In other words, very high.

Whatever the origins of this so-called Obama Kush, it's pretty much right up there with the Godfather and the Pheno's A&B... It's legit.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rob-kampia/ron-paul-barney-frank-marijuana-_b_882380.html


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 28, 2011)

great job jin....
I got nothing for you this time (no shitty jokes)
Im looking forward still to sampling the best diablo there is on the market.....
And i know you have your own plans ..... but i would be happy to give a louie cut ....
If u could fit one in the room.....
Lou is a lanky bastard ...but i know youll do him justice... 
(The crowd goes wild!)


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> great job jin....
> I got nothing for you this time (no shitty jokes)
> Im looking forward still to sampling the best diablo there is on the market.....
> And i know you have your own plans ..... but i would be happy to give a louie cut ....
> ...


I've kinda gotten used to your shitty jokes. Lol.

I just might take you up on a cut.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've kinda gotten used to your shitty jokes. Lol.
> 
> I just might take you up on a cut.


Cool man just let me know ..

ps ...lets see some closeups mr photographer man....
like this....










or this (lou)









as always i will be deleating theses soon...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Cool man just let me know ..
> 
> ps ...lets see some closeups mr photographer man....
> like this....
> ...


Couple a dudes liked it already so you can't delete it anymore.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay so I've been dragging on that Obama and Godfather OG for the past few days and my tolerance was getting pretty high. Some of the really small fluff nuggs just got dry enough to smoke. There's still a tiny bit of grassiness in the taste, but it'll smooth away as it dries. Anyway, despite my tolerance, my fluff has me barely able to type this... yay.

























Remember, this is just a fluff nug. Real bud shots and smoke report to come with book.

Edit:
My fluff has shooting ribbons of energy through my legs. I'm gonna try to calm down by smoking some Godfather. Lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2011)

nice pics of the flluffy.....
it usually takes a`week before the thc becomes psychactive.... if u catch my drift....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> nice pics of the flluffy.....
> it usually takes a`week before the thc becomes psychactive.... if u catch my drift....


Yeah, the high isn't mature yet... But it's already pretty potent. Gonna wake and bake with it right now. I'll let you know how it goes when I get to the office.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, so I made to work in one piece. How's the high? Again, still in the very early stages, but it's the usual energetic feeling (chest-burster) that I've come to expect from early OG smoke. I can hardly wait to crack open a real nug later on.

Edit:
So now as the high from this morning evolves, I'm finding that it's settling into a very sedative effect... despite the cup of coffee I drank. So it went from energetic chest-bursts to feeling very relaxed. I wonder how the real stuff is gonna feel?


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember when I saw two little clones taped to a rubbermaid.
Excellent.

I hate the feeling of that first chop, I always tell her I love her, and she did good!
But I always feel so effin' sad, like losing a friend.

I don't even care about media at this point, just know that you saved those clones from their little T5 lights @ the nursery, and helped them
live to their fullest.
Good job!
And thanks, for allowing them to shine in life.


----------



## daveroller (Jun 29, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Cool man just let me know ..
> 
> ps ...lets see some closeups mr photographer man....
> like this....
> as always i will be deleating theses soon...


Hey cheezy, are you the one who grows using just fluorescent lights? Those are some dank looking buds! If you do use fluoro's, can you post a link to your grow so that I can copy some of your methods? I have no shame, heh heh.


----------



## daveroller (Jun 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rob-kampia/ron-paul-barney-frank-marijuana-_b_882380.html


That's what we really need to keep Holder from raiding more dispensaries and grow ops! Maybe after the next election if the Dems take control of the House again and we put a lot of pressure on them to pass this bill, it might have a chance.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey cheezy, are you the one who grows using just fluorescent lights? Those are some dank looking buds! If you do use fluoro's, can you post a link to your grow so that I can copy some of your methods? I have no shame, heh heh.


I use a t5 for veg... 400hps for flower along with some cfl supps.... and going led soon...
but u can still check out my journal if u want...https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413528-california-dream-grow-skywalker-og-24.html#post5895542


----------



## daveroller (Jun 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well, kids, I'm off to the driving range to try out a little Obama OG. I know, I know, but it looked super dank and has a funny cartoon of Obama on the label so I thought, what the hell? Probably grown by some local joker like me.
> 
> There's something interesting happening with the bud I just harvested. The odor has increased to a point stronger than when they were actually growing. There is an unseen cloud of sweet, pungent odor just hanging in every corner of my (not small) apartment. It's starting to crawl outside of my front door pretty strong. There's nothing the carbon scrubber can do. Smelly bud when drying shouldn't come as a surprise to me, but this odor is far, far greater than anything I've ever hung up to dry before.
> 
> ...


I'm really looking forward to your book. It sounds like a lot of work that's been years in the making. From what I've seen of your semi-nude photos, you do really top-notch photography. Who came up with the poses and costumes? Were those your ideas too?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I'm really looking forward to your book. It sounds like a lot of work that's been years in the making. From what I've seen of your semi-nude photos, you do really top-notch photography. Who came up with the poses and costumes? Were those your ideas too?


Thanks! It has been a few years in the making. I have tons of unedited images that I'm picking and choosing from. I can hardly wait to show it to you guys!

Aren't the poses and costumes wonderful? These gals are all professionals, so they know how to pose with minimal direction. The costumes are half my idea and half the models'.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That's what we really need to keep Holder from raiding more dispensaries and grow ops! Maybe after the next election if the Dems take control of the House again and we put a lot of pressure on them to pass this bill, it might have a chance.


I do believe that better things are in store for our future legislation.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, this stuff was pretty sticky. I'm mixing it with the Godfather as they compliment each other pretty well, so the more thorough smoke report has yet to come.










Needless to say, this fluff is getting me pretty high. I expect great things from the actual colas drying in the cab.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2011)

No, I'm not talking about the bible. I'm talking about my promise to you that the ebook will be available by the end of this weekend even if it kills me. 

It's looking awesome. I just laid out some more pages and will knock it out this weekend for sure.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ghost cut og from a prior grow.
> 
> This was a fine, fine smoke. I recall taking a huge bong load as soon as the buds dried. I jarred it for curing, but you can't blame me for taking a hit early. The early smoke was incredibly energetic. I went out for a morning walk and it was rainy and windy out. Y'know those bolts of energy you get through your body? It was like riding a roller coaster standing still.
> 
> Ah, fond memories of grows past.


i have grown this in my virgin years it was one of my best buds in soil i went from soil to hydro to aroe i wounder what it will do for me in aroe im glad u enjoyed deyablo its a mother fucker aint she


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2011)

Godfather from a local dispensary:





One of my far from prime nugs:





As they dry the last traces of grassiness seem to be leaving and that "OG nose sting" is starting to develop.





For some reason my camera was having trouble macro locking on what's left of that Godfather bud from the store. Guess all the trichs are too old or something.

Edit:
The trichs do that 'sparkly sizzly' thing when you smoke it. I love trichome fireworks. Lets you know you're about to get high.

Edit Again:
With each hit I take, the bud has dried a little more and the taste of the exhale is improving. I'll check on my main buds drying tomorrow. No more trips to the dispensary for me for a while. My bank account is gonna appreciate that.

Edit yet again:
I'm so high I can barely see, and I haven't touched that Godfather in a while now.

Edit for the last time I swear:
A strange wave just went through my head. Now I know it ain't the Godfather that just done that. Time to lay down... Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2011)

thump easy said:


> i have grown this in my virgin years it was one of my best buds in soil i went from soil to hydro to aroe i wounder what it will do for me in aroe im glad u enjoyed deyablo its a mother fucker aint she


Same here. I lucked out when I was still pretty inexperienced and grew it out really well. I learned what not to do with a prior fuckup on an OG cross, though.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2011)

I knew those light resistant Pheno's A and B jars would come in handy. Check out this tiny scale cure I have going. Isn't it the cutest thing? Good thing I emptied them of all that Pheno's A and B to make room for some real OG...lol. I like how you can see the trichs even pulled back on fluff.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 30, 2011)

jin, those jars look great! how much can you fit in one of those?? and your lack of updates with girls flowering is starting to upset me!! when the hell are you going to get another crop going??? i have to have satisfaction non-stop! lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2011)

dirk d said:


> jin, those jars look great! how much can you fit in one of those?? and your lack of updates with girls flowering is starting to upset me!! when the hell are you going to get another crop going??? i have to have satisfaction non-stop! lol


I can jam 2 grams in one of those little jars.

I know I haven't been posting girls pix lately... sorry, sorry. But It'll all be better when the book is done.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2011)

So I did a wake and bake with my drying fluff this morning.

As the Godfather and all that other dispensary crap I've been smoking leaves my head, the Diablo I grew is starting to take over my brain.

The first two hours or so after smoking, you feel like your chest is bursting and your eyes are being pushed deep inside your head... then it settles down and leaves you with a very relaxed feeling perfectly complimented by a light sense of euphoria.

More to come...


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 30, 2011)

That looks sooooooo bomb, and it's not even cured yet! Loving all the detailed smoke reports, keep em coming!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2011)

http://studiocity.patch.com/articles/new-pot-shops-keep-popping-up-despite-city-ban#photo-6812248

Here are a couple of excerpts from the article that I find particularly interesting:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Meanwhile, at this point, the LAPDs North Hollywood Division isnt interested in getting involved.
"It's a complicated issue and we are not working on closing them down right now, said Senior Lead Officer Mike Lewis, who oversees Studio City. And for the most part we have had little or no crime problems with them in our area."
>>>>>>>>>>>>>

>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Locally, two shops have been the recent victims of unsuccessful robbery attempts. On June 2, four men were caught breaking into the Varieties for Life dispensary on the 10800 block of Burbank Blvd. in North Hollywood, and on April 16, two men were caught on the roof of Vapors trying to break into the shop on the 13400 block of Sherman Way.
The foiled Vapors robbery in particular highlights the extremely different attitudes that different branches of city government have when it comes to the city's marijuana laws. Vapors is on the list of shops ordered by the city attorney to shut down, yet a massive force of LAPD police officers had to be mobilized, along with an LAPD helicopter, to foil the robbery and save the shop, which is still open.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## lordjin (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## daveroller (Jul 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So I did a wake and bake with my drying fluff this morning.
> 
> As the Godfather and all that other dispensary crap I've been smoking leaves my head, the Diablo I grew is starting to take over my brain.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a beautiful feeling. I can only imagine what it's like, but your description reminds me of how I used to feel years ago when I would get high and go running long distances after dark. First the adrenaline got my heart racing and I felt ecstatic. Then later on the endorphins started flowing and I settled into a beautiful relaxed state that made me feel like I was floating effortlessly down the trail. I felt like I could go on for hours and sometimes did. Running always felt better when I was high and getting high always felt better when I ran. Maybe with the right kind of pot, I can skip the exercise.


----------



## daveroller (Jul 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Okay, this stuff was pretty sticky. I'm mixing it with the Godfather as they compliment each other pretty well, so the more thorough smoke report has yet to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff looks wicked!!!

Unfortunately for me, living in the Midwest I've never seen anything looking even remotely like that in any bag that I've bought. My compliments to the grower.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

So this is the stuff I'm smoking on now. The hits are not heavy cough inducers, and the exhale flavor is pretty complex. It doesn't favor that harsh, earthy heaviness, but has a much sweeter, flowery bouquet with a very pleasant numbing effect to the tongue and gums. I realize the high is still developing, but the early smoke is pretty great.















The smell when twisting the jar open releases a 'spicy sting' that has has been the case with all my grows. It seems there is a 'signature smell' to the OG's I grow. I don't know if it's the proportions of nutes I use, the nutes themselves, or some other method I use, but I've never smelled an OG from a shop that smells quite like this. It stings hard and the burn stays in your nose for several seconds if you take a deep sniff. It fills a room even if you open a small jar for an instant.





A sunlight shot. They'll look better when they compact and cure up.





EDIT: Oh crap! I forgot to mention that I'm almost finished with the book! On schedule for a weekend completion. At the very latest, it'll be ready Tuesday as I might take advantage of the long weekend to add just a few more pages for you! How swell am I?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice and crackly on the outside with a little moisture way deep inside. Perfect.

Edit: That's Big Bertha, my best cola, dried in the above photo by the way. I just cut and weighed all her bud... 0.87 ounces. Just shy of my goal of growing a single one ounce dry cola.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

daveroller said:


> That stuff looks wicked!!!
> 
> Unfortunately for me, living in the Midwest I've never seen anything looking even remotely like that in any bag that I've bought. My compliments to the grower.


Thank you! Finding out just how wicked the real stuff is... that's always a process of discovery. As I pull the nugs apart on the main colas for jarring, I'm very impressed. I hear a lot of talk of 'bag appeal.' In California, it is now 'jar appeal.' Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So this is the stuff I'm smoking on now. The hits are not heavy cough inducers, and the exhale flavor is pretty complex. It doesn't favor that harsh, earthy heaviness, but has a much sweeter, flowery bouquet with a very pleasant numbing effect to the tongue and gums. I realize the high is still developing, but the early smoke is pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some bomb dank my brother! Congrats! How much did you yield?


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Man, great job Jin. Looks super dank!


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 2, 2011)

I love the bright red-orange hairs against the vibrant light green buds. Looks unreal, Jin you're a pro!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

wish me luck.





EDIT:
Okay, so this is the first official GRADE A nug I've smoked. Wow. I was mistaken about the lack of heavy OG harshness. The exhale on this nug was incredible. A strong medicine sting that caused me to cough... but not too much. 

The high is like this: When you take a deep hit and blow it out, you stop to consider the remarkable taste and go about your business. About 30 to 45 seconds later, you can taste the Kush breath in your mouth as you breathe, and a tingle starts in your head. A rumbling of energy can be felt in the extremities. Man, enough of the smoke report. I'm gonna take another hit.

EDIT 2:
I just took another hit. It's easy for bud to taste good on the first hit. The true test is the second hit after top has already been blackened. Wow. The exhale was very mild and beautiful to the senses. This here Diablo is a heavy hitter in the flavor department. If taste is important to you, this is your strain. Best tasting weed I've ever smoked (patting myself on back).

EDIT 3:
OOOOOOOOHHHHH.... really starting to feel it in my legs now. Gonna go for a walk!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> Man, great job Jin. Looks super dank!


Hey what did you say earlier about volatile terpenes? This shit smells so incredible, just sniffing the jars is getting me more high.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh my god. I am feeling this weed for the first time. Oh my god. Repeat oh my god.

This high i am feeling right now. Oh my god.

I think this is the best weed in a 500 mile radius... maybe 1000.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

Does your ash look like this when you're done, boys and girls? No? Then you probably have residue contaminating your smoke. Sorry.


----------



## Adowan (Jul 2, 2011)

This strain reminds me of G13 Pineapple Express


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

Adowan said:


> This strain reminds me of G13 Pineapple Express


I've heard good things about that one. I could smoke what I grew all day though. I think I will.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I love the bright red-orange hairs against the vibrant light green buds. Looks unreal, Jin you're a pro!


Thank ya kindly!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

I think it's aptly named. It does have a devilish appearance, doesn't it? Comments welcome.

Edit:
Wow, I just blew out another huge hit from a fresh bowl. Incredibly smooth. I am loving this weed.


----------



## sudynim (Jul 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh my god. I am feeling this weed for the first time. Oh my god. Repeat oh my god.
> 
> This high i am feeling right now. Oh my god.
> 
> I think this is the best weed in a 500 mile radius... maybe 1000.


Haha....your stuff is awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

sudynim said:


> Haha....your stuff is awesome.



I really wish you all could try some of this. It's the "I feel like flying a kite" type of weed. Lol.

Edit:

Now I feel a surge of pressure coming up from my stomach to my chest. Dare I take another hit? Dare I?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 2, 2011)

How much did you yield Jin? That stuff looks dank!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> How much did you yield Jin? That stuff looks dank!


 Haven't done final weigh in yet. Still jarring. I should be done cutting and jarring tomorrow. Been working on photos for the book.

Edit:
Off topic, but you know your weed is special even when that last ash hit tastes good. This is a very refined bud.


----------



## daveroller (Jul 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Haven't done final weigh in yet. Still jarring. I should be done cutting and jarring tomorrow. Been working on photos for the book.
> 
> Edit:
> Off topic, but you know your weed is special even when that last ash hit tastes good. This is a very refined bud.


Wow! I am SO envious. I really need to improve my system for the next grow, mainly by installing a 400 w hps light and a stronger exhaust fan.

I have a couple of technical questions if you don't mind, Jin...


 So you dried it for one week, right? Did you hang it up in your grow room to get some airflow around it?
 Also, how do you plan to cure it? Will you just seal it up in mason jars and open the jars every so often to let moisture out? How long will you cure it? How will you know when it's done curing?


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> wish me luck.
> EDIT:
> Okay, so this is the first official GRADE A nug I've smoked. Wow. I was mistaken about the lack of heavy OG harshness. The exhale on this nug was incredible. A strong medicine sting that caused me to cough... but not too much.
> 
> ...





lordjin said:


> Oh my god. I am feeling this weed for the first time. Oh my god. Repeat oh my god.
> 
> This high i am feeling right now. Oh my god.
> 
> I think this is the best weed in a 500 mile radius... maybe 1000.





lordjin said:


> I really wish you all could try some of this. It's the "I feel like flying a kite" type of weed. Lol.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Now I feel a surge of pressure coming up from my stomach to my chest. Dare I take another hit? Dare I?


 
Haha jin got high as tits. Sounds like some goodski.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Wow! I am SO envious. I really need to improve my system for the next grow, mainly by installing a 400 w hps light and a stronger exhaust fan.
> 
> I have a couple of technical questions if you don't mind, Jin...
> 
> ...


Yes. Dried for exactly seven days. Yes. Hung up in the cab for airflow and darkness.

Yes, exactly. I will seal it up in the mason jars now and open the jars on occasion to let them breathe. How long to cure? The longer they sit around in darkness the better they get. Obviously, you can't keep them around forever, but bud never last that long anyway.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Haha jin got high as tits. Sounds like some goodski.


Still getting is more like it. I just had a moment in the supermarket.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2011)

I did my wake and bake with a secondary nug this morning. It was great, but I didn't really get high until about 2 in the afternoon when I cracked upon the first premium nug. I can hardly wait for tomorrows wake and bake.

This stuff is amazing. At first you just think you're really high. but then you find you have to make a conscious effort to keep from constantly grinning... yeah. That 'mood-lifting' effect I got as a preview when I smoked the trim has fully developed into a euphoric roller-coaster ride. And you know how tired you get when you smoke all the time? This stuff is minimal on the tired factor. That may change as the bud ages, but right now it doesn't really slow you down much.


----------



## thegrouch34 (Jul 3, 2011)

What was total yield?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2011)

thegrouch34 said:


> What was total yield?


Still working on it. Got most of it jarred, but there's still some hard nugs hanging.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never had real OG, I should really get some sometime to see what all the hype is about haha. Does the high change from a longer cure of the weed?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I've never had real OG, I should really get some sometime to see what all the hype is about haha. Does the high change from a longer cure of the weed?


Yes. It's more of an energy rush at first, but as it cures, the high really develops its character and becomes a deeper, narcotic experience.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, so here's what I put off until just now:















Got my fingers all sticky again. Here's all the medium grade and premium jarred up. I still I got a ton of fluff that I'll take care of later.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 3, 2011)

ill take a couple quarts of that lol, very nice len!!!
very impressive grow...i feel priviliged to sit in on it.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 3, 2011)

Very interesting thread. Do you have any photos of the grow area showing your cooling methods? I'm planning my build and trying to learn as much as possible from those that have conquered the heat and humidity.

Props!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> Very interesting thread. Do you have any photos of the grow area showing your cooling methods? I'm planning my build and trying to learn as much as possible from those that have conquered the heat and humidity.
> 
> Props!


Are you building a cabinet enclosure?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ill take a couple quarts of that lol, very nice len!!!
> very impressive grow...i feel priviliged to sit in on it.


Much love.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

Well the holiday's festivities have delayed the completion of the book. I know I promised completion yesterday, but it didn't happen.

Instead of rushing out an abbreviated volume, I'm gonna take the time to make it a nice thick book. I'm even skipping a wake and bake so I can get a big chunk done today.

So you see? The book may not be done, but I am constantly thinking about all you good people. I mean what's a few more days? Would you rather have a 60 page book or a 100 page book?

The Diablo smokes great btw. It feels like "Fairy Godmother" weed. Why? Because it is a powerful but benevolent weed (despite the picture of the devil on the package). It smokes like a 'good weed' that is here to make you feel good without making you slow, stupid, and sleepy. But you can easily turn the lights out at the end of the day and wake up the next morning feeling refreshed. Everything I've grown has shown these 'cleaner characteristics' compared to store bought. I do believe it's because of the impurities still in dispensary bud, and the fact that it's been sitting around a really long time.

I've been smoking dispensary weed too long. The difference in the tired factor is like night and day (their weed being night and mine day). Thank you fairy Godmother.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 4, 2011)

So are you going to post your final weight anytime soon or are you going to smoke it all up first?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> So are you going to post your final weight anytime soon or are you going to smoke it all up first?


Don't worry. I've been weighing what I've been smoking. So far I've smoked just a little over four grams. I've been too high and working on the book to weight it all now. Besides, it's best to get a figure a few days after they've been in the jars because they continue to lose a little weight. This isn't nearly as heavy a yield as some of my past grows. It looks like it's gonna be on the low end of my usual (12-13 ounces)... Pretty far off from a pound. But my last grow was more than a pound of dry bud... And I wouldn't trade this one for my last one for anything. The quality of the weed makes up for the loss of 2 or 3 ounces. It's that good.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you planning another grow for anytime soon? Strain ideas if so?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Are you planning another grow for anytime soon? Strain ideas if so?


Hey, Brandon. I want to grow again soon, yes. I was thinking it might be fun to grow a cut from someone here at RIU who can speak of its genetics.

I find your new avatar pleasing, btw.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, thanks I was hella high yesterday and my friend searched "sexy chick weed" and that was like the fifth result. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to make it my avatar, so here I am. I bet a bunch of people near you would be willing to give you a cut and see you grow it to it's max potential. I'm in the middle of my first grow so I can't really speak with experience on that one .


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Haha, thanks I was hella high yesterday and my friend searched "sexy chick weed" and that was like the fifth result. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to make it my avatar, so here I am. I bet a bunch of people near you would be willing to give you a cut and see you grow it to it's max potential. I'm in the middle of my first grow so I can't really speak with experience on that one .


Yeah, I was doing random 'hot chix with weed' photos at first too. But then I quickly realized my own photos (which number in the thousands) were more to my liking.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

13.89 ounces. Definitely on the low-end of my usual yields, but again, I wouldn't trade the quality for a bigger yield.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, I'm looking into building a cabinet.

I'd like to further my knowledge and abilities prior to medical passage in my area. I have a room in the works, but I'd like to cabinet a few grows as I get my techniques dialed in. Also, until I'm able to get a harsh climate controlled (large temp swings and high humidity) I'll need to grow in the house, versus the garage where the final room will be located.
I had held back from building an enclosure due to my lights being 1000 watt and I figured I'd never be able to keep temps controlled. You seem to have that perfected, hence me hitting you up for some help.
Stuff I already have:
Ocho 8" 1000 watt hoods 
lumatek dimmable ballasts
8 inch inline fans
6 inch inline fans
8 " carbon filter

I'm hoping that once I'm ready to move up from the cabinet to a room I'll be able to give the cabinet a new job...moms and clones or veg.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> Yes, I'm looking into building a cabinet.
> 
> I'd like to further my knowledge and abilities prior to medical passage in my area. I have a room in the works, but I'd like to cabinet a few grows as I get my techniques dialed in. Also, until I'm able to get a harsh climate controlled (large temp swings and high humidity) I'll need to grow in the house, versus the garage where the final room will be located.
> I had held back from building an enclosure due to my lights being 1000 watt and I figured I'd never be able to keep temps controlled. You seem to have that perfected, hence me hitting you up for some help.
> ...


Sticking a 1000w light into a box is a challenge for sure. If you can control the temperature, however, you will benefit greatly from the intense concentration of light. I keep my cab from becoming an oven with intense exhaust suction and a small window mount air conditioner mounted to the back of the cab. The ac does a bit more work than I would like, though, in keeping the light from cooking the plants. If I were to change it, I would drill two flow holes so that the light can be completely enclosed in a tube with a heavy fan blowing in and out. I currently have a computer fan blowing in on it as an assist to the main suction fan mounted on back of cab to carbon scrubbber. This works well enough, but isolating the light's airflow would be how I would do it now. 

I would recommend using both fans on an enclosed tube system if you're gonna use such a big light in a small enclosure. Just get one more fan to create a passive suction in the box itself completely independent of the light's atmosphere which should be well isolated by a closed tube system... It seems drastic, but the heat caused by 1000w hid in a cabinet is no laughing matter... as I'm sure you already know. Do that and keep the tube as far away from your plants as you can.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 4, 2011)

So the window AC unit is actually mounted in a hole cut into the box? Is the cooled air then hitting the plants or is it diffused somewhow?
Is the AC unit bringing fresh air in or recirculating?
Do you have a pix or diagram of your 1k enclosure showing the fans, AC and light?
Also, what kind of temps do you have day and night in your tank? Do you do anything to "control" those temps or is that just where it ended up?



lordjin said:


> Sticking a 1000w light into a box is a challenge for sure. If you can control the temperature, however, you will benefit greatly from the intense concentration of light. I keep my cab from becoming an oven with intense exhaust suction and a small window mount air conditioner mounted to the back of the cab. The ac does a bit more work than I would like, though, in keeping the light from cooking the plants. If I were to change it, I would drill two flow holes so that the light can be completely enclosed in a tube with a heavy fan blowing in and out. I currently have a computer fan blowing in on it as an assist to the main suction fan mounted on back of cab to carbon scrubbber. This works well enough, but isolating the light's airflow would be how I would do it now.
> 
> I would recommend using both fans on an enclosed tube system if you're gonna use such a big light in a small enclosure. Just get one more fan to create a passive suction in the box itself completely independent of the light's atmosphere which should be well isolated by a closed tube system... It seems drastic, but the heat caused by 1000w hid in a cabinet is no laughing matter... as I'm sure you already know. Do that and keep the tube as far away from your plants as you can.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> So the window AC unit is actually mounted in a hole cut into the box? Is the cooled air then hitting the plants or is it diffused somewhow?


Correct. The ac is strategically placed to blow its cooled air right onto the top area of the plant(s) between them and the light. The idea is to create a wave of upward cool air hitting the space between the plants and the light's blazing surface. The cold air from the ac is also very dry, creating a low humid environment which is what you want. I'm going to switch to a tent for my main grow space though... I think heat would dissipate a little better. I, too, plan to change my cab for mothering purposes... probably ratchet it down to a 600 to 800 when I do that... Moving my current 1000w to join another 1000w in the tent. Now that's gonna be a real blinder.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 4, 2011)

Intersting...I guess I figured the air coming directly from the AC would be a shock to the plants. When it kicks on they get a cold blast, off they go in the oven....and repeat.
But from what I'm understanding, they don't dislike it? Really, looking at your results they seem to LOVE it.

How far are the closest plants from the rear of the box?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> Intersting...I guess I figured the air coming directly from the AC would be a shock to the plants. When it kicks on they get a cold blast, off they go in the oven....and repeat.
> But from what I'm understanding, they don't dislike it? Really, looking at your results they seem to LOVE it.
> 
> How far are the closest plants from the rear of the box?


Everything is jammed up tight in there. Yeah, when I first put it together, I was afraid of the extreme of the direct ac counteracting the intense hell heat from the light... But what I came to understand is that what would normally be a shocking, stressful situation for a plant becomes exactly what the plant needs when being pumped by a monster hydro system below. If the light / air exchange weren't so extreme, then my system would be out of balance with the power of the hydro's oxygen delivery. So these are basically 'super-plants' that I grow... they can take a lot more punishment, in fact they love it.

But yes, again, at first when I tested the box with multiple empty 'dry runs,' I saw that even with the powerful ac blowing right under the light, the temp was just barely being held in check. Of course with actual plants in there growing, releasing moisture, and absorbing the heat, it turned out not as hot as an empty 'dry run.' The plants themselves are the stabilizing factor, both in air environment and reservoir fluid conditions.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 4, 2011)

This is awesome! I would so like to run a cabinet for a bit prior to diving into a whole room of climate control.
"balance with the power of the hydro's oxygen delivery" could you explain that with a little detail?

I would have thought in my inexperienced mind that the plants would have absorbed the light energy and put off more heat than an empty box. I guess it would be a good idea to put some sacrificial plants like pots of tomatoes in there as I make adjustments prior to a real grow.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> This is awesome! I would so like to run a cabinet for a bit prior to diving into a whole room of climate control.
> "balance with the power of the hydro's oxygen delivery" could you explain that with a little detail?
> 
> I would have thought in my inexperienced mind that the plants would have absorbed the light energy and put off more heat than an empty box. I guess it would be a good idea to put some sacrificial plants like pots of tomatoes in there as I make adjustments prior to a real grow.


Right... It's just the opposite. Plants cool everything down. They release moisture and their big fan leaves shade out the res, helping to keep it dark and cool.

The balance I speak of is my "Zen of Pot Growing" philosophy. I drone on about it somewhere in an earlier journal entry I'm sure... Lol. There is a constant circle of perfect activity between light, oxygen to the roots, air exchange, and regulated cool water. If you dial all these factors to be on a par with one another, you'll see a different kind of plant growing... one you never thought possible. If I grew tomatoes in my box, they would probably grow to the size of melons.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 4, 2011)

lordjin has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> lordjin has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


Sorry about that. I just cleared some space.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm sorry. I got high before starting today's work for the book. I'm going to the store and when I get back, I'll get to work.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2011)

Continuing with my ongoing smoke report, I would like to update that I have just hit the next level. I just got higher than I did yesterday, which I didn't think was possible. I would have been very satisfied with just as high, but I gotta tell ya, I'm having a really good time making this book. In fact, I don't know if it's this weed or what, but I'm almost having a religious experience... re-living the marvelous time I had with each of these amazing ladies.

So to re-cap, the book is coming out so awesome, I almost don't want to share it with you all and keep it to myself...ALMOST. Seriously, the idea of doing this came about so spontaneously and organically through starting a journal here that it just feels really natural doing it. I'm also remarking to myself just how beautiful these photos are collecting dust on my hard drive. I'm really glad for the opportunity to share my work with as many of you as possible. It's a really personal look not only at the models, but a little bit of me comes across as well (don't worry, I'm not in any of the photos).

I think you'll all enjoy this immensely when it's done. And when is that, you ask? tapping your right foot rapidly? I know I've made promises before, so I'll just say that I'm taking the day off work tomorrow to work on this some more. I'm having such a blast making it, I almost don't want it to end... That just means a really great viewing experience for you. Perfect to go with that great weed you just grew.

So just bear with me a little longer. I'm really putting myself fully into this, and the weed from my journal is helping along the creative process... So it's a stunning, artful, nude smoke report in a way... Lol. I love how everything is connected.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi. This is what I'm about to smoke. Can you just smell that OG nose-stinger developing? I can. More than just showing off my delicious looking bud, this is the cure report as well. They're starting to get a bit more of that 'compacted' cured look. Still really early, but they're already getting more potent as the aroma matures. Smells deadly. Deadliest weed I've grown hands down. I actually look forward to burping the jars... the smell itself is intoxicating.


----------



## dirk d (Jul 5, 2011)

i really like that pic of the girl smoking a stogi! great shot. only thing missing is the glass of cognac with the left hand. ahh happy thoughts!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i really like that pic of the girl smoking a stogi! great shot. only thing missing is the glass of cognac with the left hand. ahh happy thoughts!


Dude, you have no idea. The book is coming out really nice... like a real work of art, y'know? But it's also fucking really hot. Better than the stuff you see by guys charging sixty bucks for their books. I've been working on it non-stop... well, stopping to eat and get high... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2011)

And just finished a sandwich. I'm munching on some large black olives, and man, they are like the best thing i've ever eaten. Wow. This here weed has been bred to be very specifically medical. It really, really lifts your mood (I just drifted into a very euphoric reverie), makes food taste great, and does not, repeat, does not make you slow and tired. Great for people who have appetite problems due to severe illness. And it has excellent muscle-relaxant properties. My stiff neck is no more.

Great, great weed. Is it okay for me to smoke my weed and just continue to tell you how great it is now that my grow is over? Ha ha. Time for another hit. 

Edit: Just took another hit. I would also like to comment on the quality of the smoke. I don't know how it will change in the days to come sitting in their dark jars, but right now, this smoke seems 'designed' for people who like to get high without coughing out a lung. You can easily make yourself cough hard, but it's a much more precise draw than other OGs I've bought from the store. The smoke is heavy with a medicine sting, so you know you're about to get high as fuck, but it's also real, real gentle on the throat exit.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hi. This is what I'm about to smoke. Can you just smell that OG nose-stinger developing? I can. More than just showing off my delicious looking bud, this is the cure report as well. They're starting to get a bit more of that 'compacted' cured look. Still really early, but they're already getting more potent as the aroma matures. Smells deadly. Deadliest weed I've grown hands down. I actually look forward to burping the jars... the smell itself is intoxicating.


This bud looks beautiful! I to have the satisfaction that your own greenthumb produced this bud, makes it even more satisfying to smoke!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> This bud looks beautiful! I to have the satisfaction that your own greenthumb produced this bud, makes it even more satisfying to smoke!


Right, right. NOthing beats the feeling of happily walking in the opposite direction of the dispensary... and being way higher than on any of their shit to boot. Woo Hoo!

edit:
It's getting late, and I really should be getting to bed. But I'm feeling so good, I don't want to sleep. My gums are pulsing.

edit again:
Wanna know a weird habit of mine? Y'know how smoking some OG's make your gums and the roof of your mouth tingly like they're pulsing? I like intensifying it by rinsing with Listerine. I think I'm gonna go brush and rinse now... Lol.


----------



## Sativus (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Very Very nice m8!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 6, 2011)

very nice brother i dig the style of growing


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

Sativus said:


> Very Very Very nice m8!


Thanks, Laddy.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

Joedank said:


> very nice brother i dig the style of growing


 
Peace and goodwill towards you, Pilgrim.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I had to tear myself away from my desk and finally go to work. But I was up till 3am last night drafting pages for the book. Big jar of OG, bong at the ready, Jin is not going to sleep much. Lol.

Anyway, I did a wake and bake and feel surprisingly good for only six hours of sleep. In all honesty, the book probably won't be done until the weekend. This time I mean it, though. Taking the extra time will mean a 100+ page PDF volume for you to download for a small donation. And so it will be released with the official one week mark of my cure.

I'm really proud of the way it's looking so far. I have to admit that going back and reviewing the finished pages has been very stimulating. Doing so just makes me want to add more pages, keeping the flow of images sequenced rhythmically. There are moments when I can't believe myself that I did all this. Insanely beautiful women...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Brandon. I want to grow again soon, yes. I was thinking it might be fun to grow a cut from someone here at RIU who can speak of its genetics.
> 
> I find your new avatar pleasing, btw.


Ive been busy (well i took a Vay K...for the weekend....)
I got about 12 cuts ..... various [Louie, Tahoe(real deal not cc),and blue larry(blue dream x larry og)]
I can work it out so itll be ready for flower if your concern is strech....
Or i also can hook up some smaller veggers.....

U can have a couple ..... if you want (no charge of course)....
But you will have to blaze a dewb of that diablo of course....lol
Nice yield!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Hahaha I've been following this for ages, but I never subscribed. But since your doing like 4x daily smoke reports, SUB'd.
Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late but who cares. 

Did you keep any clones of the Diablo?
Could I talk you into picking up another clone of the diablo, cloning it into several plants, and doing some CS experiments to produce stable seeds?
Muahahahaha.

From this:





To this:





Feels great huh? Look at the Flushed leaf above this sentence. On the left corner. That's super nice.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Ive been busy (well i took a Vay K...for the weekend....)
> I got about 12 cuts ..... various [Louie, Tahoe(real deal not cc),and blue larry(blue dream x larry og)]
> I can work it out so itll be ready for flower if your concern is strech....
> Or i also can hook up some smaller veggers.....
> ...


I kinda' had you in mind when I said that. I think I'll have to settle things a bit before planning my next grow, but I'll keep in touch.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahaha I've been following this for ages, but I never subscribed. But since your doing like 4x daily smoke reports, SUB'd.
> Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late but who cares.
> 
> Did you keep any clones of the Diablo?
> ...


Oh, so you've been stalking me all this time, huh? Lol.

Funny, I was just about to post my next smoke report when I read your message, so I'll just respond with the report.

Today is the first day back at work after jarring the harvest, meaning that this is the first time really I'm feeling my weed during a regular work day. Prior to my grow I was smoking various OG's available at various local clubs. I was having a pretty good time with most of these store-bought goods, but I was finding I needed to recharge at around 1:00 to 2:00 in the afternoon after about a 9:00 to 10:00 wake and bake. Well aside from my bud feeling just a lot better, a relaxed feeling lingers the whole day after wake and bake. I smoked at around 9:30 this morning and I'm still high at 2:39 in the afternoon with no desire to recharge... Correction, a recharge would be superb, but I'm just enjoying riding on the lingering after effect... It's that good. This is what separates micro-premium from dispensary weed.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesss, I remember when you first posted about your little clones, and how quality they were.
Sweet, glad to hear. I'm all about the energetic highs, not that into couchlock.

I hate the burnout, does your product ever give you a burnout?
Glad to hear you're still not bored of it. I'll try to catch your next grow in the beginning, sorry if I miss the first few posts.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 6, 2011)

This grow has really been a pleasure to watch. Lordjin, king of the overclocked bud!
Any idea when you'll be treating us to the next? nudge, nudge


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yesss, I remember when you first posted about your little clones, and how quality they were.
> Sweet, glad to hear. I'm all about the energetic highs, not that into couchlock.
> 
> I hate the burnout, does your product ever give you a burnout?
> Glad to hear you're still not bored of it. I'll try to catch your next grow in the beginning, sorry if I miss the first few posts.


 
Well, let me tell you, C.Indica, I just did my afternoon recharge at 3:30 when with dispensary bud, I need to recharge at 1:00. I just smoked a small bowl to check its potency and my high is fully turned back on from this morning.

About burnout, I've burned out on previous bud I've grown... meaning it reaches a point where it's just getting me tired and NO LONGER getting me high. That's one of my greatest fears as a personal grower, hitting that wall of tolerance where the bud is no longer that enjoyable. That's why with a new crop, I smoke vigorously not just to get my jollies, but also to test the burnout (tolerance) factor. This here Diablo is passing with flying colors... It's my fourth day of hitting it really hard, and with every hit I take, it gets me higher than the day before. The true potency is just starting to develop, so the high gets more intense every day.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

keiserrott said:


> This grow has really been a pleasure to watch. Lordjin, king of the overclocked bud!
> Any idea when you'll be treating us to the next? nudge, nudge


Waiter! A bottle of your finest for that man's table!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

No I mean, after you start to sober up, does the product leave you with an overwhelming burnout/couchlock?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> No I mean, after you start to sober up, does the product leave you with an overwhelming burnout/couchlock?


Oh.

No. When it wears off, it leaves you with a very pleasant sedated feeling. There is no paranoia and no fatigue.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

Hit yet another higher level just now! Put some Al Green on the headphones, closed my eyes, and went to "soul wonderland." I can hardly wait until it has cured for a week.

Edit:
Just had an incredible attack of the chills that lasted about three minutes. First time feeling this. Fucking amazing.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh you're sampling the high? Keep doing this for at least a month please, I want to hear when the high stops developing on this strain.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Oh you're sampling the high? Keep doing this for at least a month please, I want to hear when the high stops developing on this strain.


I've been asked to do some difficult things in my life. This isn't one of those times.


----------



## dirk d (Jul 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well, let me tell you, C.Indica, I just did my afternoon recharge at 3:30 when with dispensary bud, I need to recharge at 1:00. I just smoked a small bowl to check its potency and my high is fully turned back on from this morning.
> 
> About burnout, I've burned out on previous bud I've grown... meaning it reaches a point where it's just getting me tired and NO LONGER getting me high. That's one of my greatest fears as a personal grower, hitting that wall of tolerance where the bud is no longer that enjoyable. That's why with a new crop, I smoke vigorously not just to get my jollies, but also to test the burnout (tolerance) factor. This here Diablo is passing with flying colors... It's my fourth day of hitting it really hard, and with every hit I take, it gets me higher than the day before. The true potency is just starting to develop, so the high gets more intense every day.


ya im the same way. i smoke "vigorously" on every one of my strains to also check the burnout factor. not to enjoy the high but to do scientific work! i'll be publishing my findings in growers weed toking in september.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

dirk d said:


> ya im the same way. i smoke "vigorously" on every one of my strains to also check the burnout factor. not to enjoy the high but to do scientific work! i'll be publishing my findings in growers weed toking in september.


Hard-hitting research. Someone has to do it.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

It's time to get serious. Cleaning out all that residue from the dispensary bud has really shown me the smoothness of this draw. I am so high right now. The potency is really coming in as I'm finding that I actually have to smoke less than the day before.


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a song I think you should listen to while you're testing out the high: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0 It's way overplayed I know but well.. it's chill, regardless of your musical tastes


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Here's a song I think you should listen to while you're testing out the high: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0 It's way overplayed I know but well.. it's chill, regardless of your musical tastes


Thanks. I dig the video. My musical tastes range pretty wide so don't worry. 

Love the song. Thanks. Music is incredible on this dope. If you listen to a song that moves you, this weed hits your body hard with chills.

Edit:
Really, really digging the song now. I'm getting chills, dude. Fuckin' best weed I've ever smoked... and I've been smoking since 8th grade! Lol.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 6, 2011)

I dunno but i am fucking JEALOUS! Thats some amazing lookings nugs...ive personally never smoked anything that looked quite as good. I hoping in a few months from now i get to see some stuff like that growing in my box!


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. I dig the video. My musical tastes range pretty wide so don't worry.
> 
> Love the song. Thanks. Music is incredible on this dope. If you listen to a song that moves you, this weed hits your body hard with chills.
> 
> ...


Glad you're digging the song  It's so chill! And so nostalgic... ah teenage memories. 

I believe it about the weed--some of the best weed I've ever seen outside of a seedbank catalog.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Glad you're digging the song  It's so chill! And so nostalgic... ah teenage memories.
> 
> I believe it about the weed--some of the best weed I've ever seen outside of a seedbank catalog.


You know it's crazy good when even that last ash pull is thick white smoke and has the medicine taste. Rad.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

HankDank said:


> I dunno but i am fucking JEALOUS! Thats some amazing lookings nugs...ive personally never smoked anything that looked quite as good. I hoping in a few months from now i get to see some stuff like that growing in my box!


Hey, don't feel too bad. This is the first time I'm smoking weed this good too. And it goes without saying that I will sacrifice an extra chicken tonight so that the Gods will bring you a fine harvest.

How shall I describe this bud? Think of all the best bud you've ever smoked and then realizing all that time that they had a much more beautiful sister you never knew about.

Edit:
don't want to toot my own horn too loud, but in between grows, I tend to forget just how good my shit is (smoking the dispensary dank every day). But man, every time I harvest, I get reminded just how shitty dispensary weed is -- and at 60 for 3.5grams? Even shittier.

Edit again:
This is the kind of weed that feels good just breathing with your mouth after you smoke it. That essence lingers in your mouth, and it feels good to breathe it.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 6, 2011)

Man, you lower my confidence.
Your day 16 shots look better than mine @ day 27+


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

Burp report: The nugs are getting super crusty and hardening up nicely. The smell is evolving every time I burp them. It literally hurts now to take a deep whiff of a jar directly. The bud is starting to take on its true form.

The Bud that Gone Done It...















Okay, I just took a pull of this here mofo. And you guessed it. Another level higher. The exhale was incredibly sweet. I can hardly describe to you the heavy sweetness of this smoke. It didn't taste like this yesterday.

edit:
I love you, Liquid Koolbloom... I love you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Man, you lower my confidence.
> Your day 16 shots look better than mine @ day 27+


Yes, nothing satisfies me more than knowing that I have lowered the confidence of another man... Lol. Kidding!
Think of this: Do you realize how many months I lingered as a shadow member here? I got my confidence shaken pretty good by lotsa RIU folks early in my game before I finally plucked up the courage to take the plunge and get serious about growing. But it was that very confidence-shaking early on that gave me all the information I needed to succeed. I really feel I owe the RIU community for that. That's why I'm trying to give a little something back by posting this journal and making a beautiful art photo book for you all.

Peace! And thank you ever so much for reading and commenting.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't plan on getting big boy lights for a long time, if ever.
I'm going to start practicing outdoor, and all my indoor exploits will be like less than 200w.
+ I have a lot of fun with single tree grows.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I don't plan on getting big boy lights for a long time, if ever.
> I'm going to start practicing outdoor, and all my indoor exploits will be like less than 200w.
> + I have a lot of fun with single tree grows.


Yeah, I love that huge outdoor tree thing. Please post pix when you can.


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jul 7, 2011)

A few questions, if you don't mind.

Said and done, for my own personal record book:
-How pleased would you say that you are with the gradual and minimal flushing method? 
-Did you notice that your buds were denser than previous grows on a level that transcends genetics? 
-Do you notice any difference in the "greenness" of taste, not related to flush time? Chemmy/Fert tastes?
-Will you be using this method again?
-Has your perspective on what it takes to obtain quality medicine changed? 

And, the real question of the hour:

-After trying both methods, do you personally think that it is necessary to straight-flush a healthy marijuana plant, in order to obtain ripe flowers with a smooth and pleasant taste? (I think we both know the answer here, but I would like to hear your take on it.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I love that huge outdoor tree thing. Please post pix when you can.


I've never done outdoor, but I understand most of it.
I'm planning on preparing spots this fall, and coming back in the spring.

I have an indoor tree right now with 4+ weeks to go.
She's only 26" tall, but for CFL's, that's a tree.
Hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

dsmoke1 said:


> A few questions, if you don't mind.
> 
> Said and done, for my own personal record book:
> -How pleased would you say that you are with the gradual and minimal flushing method?
> ...


-Very pleased. In fact I credit the quality of my crop to this more sensible method.
-I believe density is largely determined by genetics. Many argue that temperature and humidity play a huge role, and they do, but without genetics, you can't miracle density on them. The buds are dense, but I don't have a true sense of their density until further in the cure. I am very satisfied with their density, though. I've grown rocks before, so I'm no stranger to density. These probably aren't as dense as the Ghost nugs that appear early in my journal, but it's better overall weed hands down than the Ghost.
-Taste is everything here. This is the best tasting bud I've ever grown/smoked, and it can't be because of a change in nutes...so it must be the way the nutes were used. It has a very sweet, caramel roast front with a stinging, medicine, numbing after effect. The taste is so extraordinary, I regret not taking a batch to the Cup. Even among the best of the best growers there, I would have been confident and proud to smoke my stuff around... and I credit it to the more advanced flush method. There was no grassiness to speak of. What little chlorophyll remained dried up nicely in hang week. Absolutely no chem/fert taste. Just pure sweetness and love. I wish I could give you a hit over the internet.
-There is no other method of finishing a crop now.
-Yes! No abrupt flushes! Lol.

-The answer to the last question is: I think striking a balance between straight flush and no flush at all (which is exactly what that gradual draw down is) is def the way to go. I think the modern theorists are right. A harsh flush doesn't help. Keep the plants alive as they ripen. If it makes sense with all other flowering/fruit-bearing plants, it makes perfect sense for cannabis.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I've never done outdoor, but I understand most of it.
> I'm planning on preparing spots this fall, and coming back in the spring.
> 
> I have an indoor tree right now with 4+ weeks to go.
> ...


Well I ain't goin' nowhere. Such is the magic of the internet.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Burp report: The nugs are getting super crusty and hardening up nicely. The smell is evolving every time I burp them. It literally hurts now to take a deep whiff of a jar directly. The bud is starting to take on its true form.
> 
> The Bud that Gone Done It...
> 
> ...


The way you describe your smoke I can literally taste it! Mmmmmm delicious! My past harvest is not the same, its aiight. But my next harvest, I can tell is going to be super sticky icky dank!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> The way you describe your smoke I can literally taste it! Mmmmmm delicious! My past harvest is not the same, its aiight. But my next harvest, I can tell is going to be super sticky icky dank!


whew... I just blew out a huge hit through the nose. Incredible. I don't usually blow out through my nose, but this shit is more like magic vapor than smoke. Wow.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Glad you're digging the song  It's so chill! And so nostalgic... ah teenage memories.
> 
> I believe it about the weed--some of the best weed I've ever seen outside of a seedbank catalog.


Hand that man a cigar (full of weed).


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay. I've hit it for the day. I am mind-bendingly stoned. My eyes feel like they're fluttering into my brain... in a good way. Lol.

I was bad and didn't work on the book today. Sorry, I just feel awful about it. 

But the upshot is that Jin is feeling really good. And the much needed day away from it will mean a refreshed perspective to get it done in the best way possible.

With that, I wish you a pleasant dream, whether you happen to be asleep or awake...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

So when's the wake&bake update?
Hahaha just kidding.
But we all know you're going to anyways.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> So when's the wake&bake update?
> Hahaha just kidding.
> But we all know you're going to anyways.


Well surprise, surprise to you, sir. I have not done a wake and bake today! I'm saving myself for later. Might have to make a trip to the driving range across the street later. Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice! Goodmorning!
Clear minds are always fun. I love being sober sometimes.
Just warmed up on cello, finally awake.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Nice! Goodmorning!
> Clear minds are always fun. I love being sober sometimes.
> Just warmed up on cello, finally awake.


Yes. We cannot appreciate the light if there were no dark.

So having said that, I'll make this a non-smoke report.

As I said, I have purposefully skipped today's wake and bake to test the 'next day feeling.' I'm still high from last night. It's more subtle than an actual wake and bake, but last night's activities are still felt and it feels really good. I know all I have to do is look at my weed and the high will be turned back on again fully. It's like it's just waiting in the wings, ready to come out fully the next time I light up.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

So one of my co-workers just had a bad break-up... And here I am chair dancing to 70's funk high off my ass.

I felt bad, so I laid a nice nug on the guy. He's one of those people who smokes once in a blue moon, but enjoys it very much when he does... In short, a rookie. I told him to be careful and to take only one hit and put it down.

So he sends me a text later that night telling me that he's feeling so good, he's fallen into a porn hole and he can't get out... and doesn't want to.

Nothing enhances porn better than my weed. Lol.


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 7, 2011)

That's just funny shit right there, I don't care who your are!



lordjin said:


> So one of my co-workers just had a bad break-up... And here I am chair dancing to 70's funk high off my ass.
> 
> I felt bad, so I laid a nice nug on the guy. He's one of those people who smokes once in a blue moon, but enjoys it very much when he does... In short, a rookie. I told him to be careful and to take only one hit and put it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

Hahahaha you just gave him Grade A.
He's a wizard right now.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, so I didn't wake and bake this morning. It is now 3pm and I'm still feeling mellow. But last night's session is finally starting to wear off, so it's off to the driving range!

I'll be back... Hee hee.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahahaha you just gave him Grade A.
> He's a wizard right now.


Damn straight he's a wizard. I gave him the nug yesterday and he's mysteriously not in the office today. Must be having fun.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

What's really wonderful about this weed is the 'climbing effect' after you smoke it. Meaning the high got stronger with every step I took back to my office... and it continues to 'climb' as I sit here and type this.

Time for some music... and maybe a little work on the side. Lol.

Edit:
Oh, I came in to work early today so I can get home at a reasonable hour to work on the book.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

God I love you guys. Maybe a little too much?


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> God I love you guys. Maybe a little too much?


Da love is mutual 

So any plans for the next grow yet? :0


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Da love is mutual
> 
> So any plans for the next grow yet? :0


That depends on how many of you contribute to my 'support a model, a photographer, and a grower' fund when the book is complete. I want to do something really spectacular for my next grow featuring twice the plants under a scrog. I've been really inspired by some of the compact scroggers here.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

Lordjin you know you want to do a single plant massive tree scrog!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lordjin you know you want to do a single plant massive tree scrog!


How about two trees? Can I at least keep my two? Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 7, 2011)

Deal!!
Ever thought about running TGA genetics?
Take a look at Jack the Ripper


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Deal!!
> Ever thought about running TGA genetics?
> Take a look at Jack the Ripper


Hey, that gives me an idea. I've been amazed by the compact scroggers here so much, I'm gonna do a scrog in my box with two plants. I know I've talked about doing a major 2000watt undercurrent upgrade, but that's pretty ambitious right now. Especially when I see the scrog potential for my box. I actually had my friend install a super cool metal scrog shelf... you can see it in some of my photos I think. I fucked up a little and had him install it a little too low, but based on the results I've seen from tent scroggers, I'm gonna modify my tub to be lower profile. I hate sacrificing the vertical root hang space, but it should be fine. I would love to see how my hot-box does with a scrog. If I apply it to my box, I think I could increase yield by a significant margin. I just have to make a very strong net. Chicken wire is out. I think I'd like to use some sort of metal grid like I've seen others use. It's the only real way I can keep my plants down. I'll probably just rest a metal grid on that shelf and put small three pound weights at the corners. i don't think even my plants can lift 12+ pounds.

Edit:
I'm sorry, what are TGA genetics? I'm kinda starting to feel like a test pilot and everyone wants me to fly their plane. Lol. There's also the Pink Lady thing another poster has been talking about that looks amazing. But I'm an OG head through and through. Anyone think their OG cut can at least equal the genetics of these Diablos from Sunset Super Shop, step right up. If you think you can beat this Diablo, I will seriously grow your clones. But you'd have to smoke some of this first, not just a little, but several huge, eye-watering, gum-pulsating hits. Then tell me if your weed is better! Lol!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 8, 2011)

YOUR plants can lift 12 pounds.
Hahahaha. Unbelievably stoked to watch a double screen.
Grow quality strain, and impress us with it's quantity.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> YOUR plants can lift 12 pounds.
> Hahahaha. Unbelievably stoked to watch a double screen.
> Grow quality strain, and impress us with it's quantity.


If I do the double screen (more like double iron cage) grow, I'm seriously thinking about buying a shop vac. I'm leery of cutting a drain hole. It'll leak. I know it will. With the massive tree trunks entangled in that gate, there's no way I'm even gonna try to lift the lid of the tub. I'll have to get below to make adjustments and such, but with a shop vac, I could cut a little access hole and drain the tub dry in seconds for water changes... with minimal need to access down below.

Edit:
I can see the title of my next grow journal now: Such and such OG in Dual Monster Scrog System -- that has a nice ring to it. or how about Such and such OG in Dual Monster Plant System 2: Revenge of the Iron Screen

Edit again:
With this Diablo grow, I purposefully kept the tub as stationary as possible throughout the grow and its seemingly countless water changes for the purpose of testing for a scrog. Scrog means the tub must stay put. I went down there hardly at all largely because the automation came through big time (again). With a shop vac, there will be even less disturbance during maintenance and so a scrog is definitely looking feasible. My friend and I designed the thing with a scrog in mind, but the shelf was installed a little low, so I never used it...until now... mua ha ha ha.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, that gives me an idea. I've been amazed by the compact scroggers here so much, I'm gonna do a scrog in my box with two plants. I know I've talked about doing a major 2000watt undercurrent upgrade, but that's pretty ambitious right now. Especially when I see the scrog potential for my box. I actually had my friend install a super cool metal scrog shelf... you can see it in some of my photos I think. I fucked up a little and had him install it a little too low, but based on the results I've seen from tent scroggers, I'm gonna modify my tub to be lower profile. I hate sacrificing the vertical root hang space, but it should be fine. I would love to see how my hot-box does with a scrog. If I apply it to my box, I think I could increase yield by a significant margin. I just have to make a very strong net. Chicken wire is out. I think I'd like to use some sort of metal grid like I've seen others use. It's the only real way I can keep my plants down. I'll probably just rest a metal grid on that shelf and put small three pound weights at the corners. i don't think even my plants can lift 12+ pounds.
> 
> Edit:
> I'm sorry, what are TGA genetics? I'm kinda starting to feel like a test pilot and everyone wants me to fly their plane. Lol. There's also the Pink Lady thing another poster has been talking about that looks amazing. But I'm an OG head through and through. Anyone think their OG cut can at least equal the genetics of these Diablos from Sunset Super Shop, step right up. If you think you can beat this Diablo, I will seriously grow your clones. But you'd have to smoke some of this first, not just a little, but several huge, eye-watering, gum-pulsating hits. Then tell me if your weed is better! Lol!


Scrogs yield a lot more Jin! You should get the tomato gate at Home Depot. It comes green already, and is a wire mesh 2x3 inches wide, coated with rubber so it wont harm your plants. I might do a SCROG in my grow tent next grow, but I am worried about gaining access to do trimming and training in my grow tent. There is no access from the side. Anyways, let us know what you are going to do, and keep us posted!


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wouldn't the shop vac suck up the roots from the rez?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Wouldn't the shop vac suck up the roots from the rez?


there's enough room in my res.

edit:
I currently use a small submersible powerhead attached to a hose to drain. There's always enough room to sort of push aside the root mass and clear a suction space. I also noticed with this new air pump that the roots didn't get as massive in the res because they didn't have to look for oxy at all.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Scrogs yield a lot more Jin! You should get the tomato gate at Home Depot. It comes green already, and is a wire mesh 2x3 inches wide, coated with rubber so it wont harm your plants. I might do a SCROG in my grow tent next grow, but I am worried about gaining access to do trimming and training in my grow tent. There is no access from the side. Anyways, let us know what you are going to do, and keep us posted!


I'll def look into that. I need a sturdy ass screen if it's gonna survive the grow.

Yeah, the access / mobility issues associated with a scrog has my mind spinning too. But based on the yield increase, I think it's worth the risk. Besides, my problem-solving abilities are always on overdrive when I grow, so I'm sure I'll manage.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

Fuck it. It's been a long week. This is the first official top nug I'm about to smoke. Check out the crystals. It's curing up very nicely. The smell is very mature now.

























Y'know what? I think I'm gonna enjoy this. Hell, I earned it.

edit:
Oh, fuck, I just coughed out a lung... Jesus.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

A good dense bud will look like this when you shave off its outer edges. It should also give your scissors or grinder a good workout like this here bud is doing. This bud doesn't seem as dense as the Ghost Cut OG Kush I grew (see page 1 of my journal), but for some reason, it's giving my scissors more resistance when I cut into it. For density, I give this Diablo an 8.8. Density on the Ghost being a solid 9. I've never met a bud so dense that I've given it a 10 btw.





And as we cut a little deeper, we see no daylight.





And cracking it open reveals an even core of solid calyx.















Peace and smoke your good shit for me.


----------



## dirk d (Jul 9, 2011)

is that greenthumbs ghost og jin? which one you like better? that ghost looks pretty intense


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

dirk d said:


> is that greenthumbs ghost og jin? which one you like better? that ghost looks pretty intense


No, it's a so-called "ghost cut" I acquired as two small clones, but they call whatever whatever these days, so I don't believe it's really the original cut Ghost brought to California back in the day, but hey, one can dream, right?

edit:
Oh, hands down this here Diablo. The only thing that Ghoster has on it is slightly denser nug. The quality and purity of this Diablo high is unbeatable, though.


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 9, 2011)

YO Jin, approximately how much did your entire set up cost you? Just curious.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> YO Jin, approximately how much did your entire set up cost you? Just curious.


Cabinet = free
tub = can't remember, cheap
pumps = 100.00
light = 250.00
air cond = 125.00
ducting and fans = prolly around 250.00
chiller = 300.00
air pump and stones = around 120.00
Timers = around 250.00 (Got a really good outdoor multifunction unit in addition to a couple regular dial kind).
Putting it all together = back-breaking


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

Quick book report update.

I'm on a good pace to finish, Kids. Hang tight. Almost done! Thank you, Diablo OG Kush! Lol.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jul 9, 2011)

for a 1000wat light i think u should do more plants imho 1000wats carys a 6x6 area at least im doing quite well at a 6x7+ on one. also i think if u want them shorter u should use metal halide cuz as i hear hps is stretching n mh is bushiness but damn i like ur hydro set up im ditching soil for next grow probably those plants ae mindblowingly dense its like a forest


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jul 9, 2011)

tga genetics are the craziest ever dude especially if u wanna get high they r like the best out there almost. tga genetics.com if ur in sandiego *
HILL CREST ORGANICS @
1295 University Avenue
San Diego, CA 92103*


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

hiluxphantom said:


> for a 1000wat light i think u should do more plants imho 1000wats carys a 6x6 area at least im doing quite well at a 6x7+ on one. also i think if u want them shorter u should use metal halide cuz as i hear hps is stretching n mh is bushiness but damn i like ur hydro set up im ditching soil for next grow probably those plants ae mindblowingly dense its like a forest


Thanks, dude. I know the concentrated light in the tight space creates monster growth, but it comes with its fair share of problems too. I really do want to expand to a 5x5 tent, but I want to burn 2000w in there when I do. Sounds crazy again, but that's how I like to grow!

edit:
There's that damned idea again of using MH throughout to control height. Fuck, there is just so much theory and technique that it's hard to keep up sometimes. Now the plants staying shorter makes sense, but how will the quality of the flowers be impacted by maturing in a blue as opposed to the ideal-for-flowering red spectrum of HPS? If anyone can offer an in-depth scientific analysis, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Cabinet = free
> tub = can't remember, cheap
> pumps = 100.00
> light = 250.00
> ...


Thanks dood. So you know that drip hydro setup that I was going to do this fall? I'm probably going to be using this instead: http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDROPONICS-SYSTEM-BUCKET-GARDEN-AEROPONIC-DRIP-BUBBLER-/120745310729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cfb3a09#ht_7240wt_905

It should be legit.. I'll link you my journal once I get it started :3


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Thanks dood. So you know that drip hydro setup that I was going to do this fall? I'm probably going to be using this instead: http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDROPONICS-SYSTEM-BUCKET-GARDEN-AEROPONIC-DRIP-BUBBLER-/120745310729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1cfb3a09#ht_7240wt_905
> 
> It should be legit.. I'll link you my journal once I get it started :3


Hey, that' doesn't look half bad at the price. I've seen the same thing for significantly more elsewhere. Yeah, that's solid, bro. You'll have good success with that I'm sure.

edit: Kinda makes me want one now... see what you did?

edit again: It's a drip/return. I thought it was some kind of dwc so was gonna suggest bombing each bucket with its own stone, but will now modify my suggestion to adding another air pump to the control bucket. It's a nice kit, and it appears the seller has some other cool stuff too. You can make most of that stuff, but the prices aren't too bad for the convenience of ready-made.

edit again: For example, this cloner kit I might actually buy. If you bought all that stuff separately and made it yourself, I think it would cost the same or more and you would have to cut holes and stuff. And will a ghetto home-made cloner have a clear root observation bottom with roll away light curtain? I don't think so. See, it's the little details that do it for me. That is a cute kit. And if you get two, you can go clone crazy.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cloner-15-site-DWC-Hydroponics-System-DOME-INCLUDED-/110710970828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6e359cc


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I kinda' had you in mind when I said that. I think I'll have to settle things a bit before planning my next grow, but I'll keep in touch.


No rush bro ..... i got alot of new stuff in the works....
Id like to see how my small, 400 watt grow. buds ... compare to your diablos....
I been going threw about an 1/8 a day on a slow day.....but ill try to save u some samples...
"The wonderful world of weed"


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, that' doesn't look half bad at the price. I've seen the same thing for significantly more elsewhere. Yeah, that's solid, bro. You'll have good success with that I'm sure.
> 
> edit: Kinda makes me want one now... see what you did?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be interested in it if it was just a drip/return ! (Although he does make a drip/return bucket lol) I think it's a drip/aero system that drips when the plants are young and converts into an aero once the plants have established some roots and are sprayable.

I agree with you; I could pretty easily make a lot of the stuff but I'm just so damn lazy and this guy really knows his stuff... Like the silver buckets and stuff and the peel away layers. It'd be really nice to have the manufacturer to ask questions 

One thing I especially like about his kits is the customizable lids! And free of charge too! Up to 8?? YEE. You could probably have some young plants vegging in one of the multi-pot lids and the two-plant lids for fatties like yours  What really caught my eye was this: http://cgi.ebay.com/EBB-AND-FLOW-HYDROPONICS-SYSTEM-KIT-AND-SUPPLIES-/110710503581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6dc389d#ht_4388wt_905. Cheapass ebbnflow kit that doesn't flood and drain! Instead it seems like it's kind of a current.. which is a damn interesting idea. And what better way to check on your roots than peeling back the cover ? 

His explanation for having a 'current' on the ebbnflow is pretty interesting and I'm tempted to buy it instead of the aero system: 



> Q. Most ebb and flow system use the flood and drain method. Why does this pump operate 24/7 instead of using a timer?
> 
> A. The old style ebb and flow systems work fine. But the timer put a limit on how much water could be consumed by the roots. Which also limits the amount of nutrients they received. With this system, you can and should run the pump 24/7 due to the large drain tube that carries water back to the lower tank. The drain tube creates a vaccum which pulls water and oxygen in through the pots and down over the roots of the plants, filling the water with plenty of oxygen. This way the plants can eat and drink all they want. Creating a faster growing and higher yielding crop.


So air is drawn through the meshpots because of the pressure difference and the 'vacuum.' PHO KING INTERESTING. If I get it I'm going to end up putting an air stone in the lower reservoir for even more aeration 

I might get that cloner eventually... looks nice and I could see how it'd be tempting to get more--functional and easy to use. So you can get RACKS ON RACKS ON RACKS of clones :3


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I wouldn't be interested in it if it was just a drip/return ! (Although he does make a drip/return bucket lol) I think it's a drip/aero system that drips when the plants are young and converts into an aero once the plants have established some roots and are sprayable.
> 
> I agree with you; I could pretty easily make a lot of the stuff but I'm just so damn lazy and this guy really knows his stuff... Like the silver buckets and stuff and the peel away layers. It'd be really nice to have the manufacturer to ask questions
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard talk of that vacuum pull effect growing monster roots. 

Hm... so that's not a conventional flood and drain? That is interesting. I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> No rush bro ..... i got alot of new stuff in the works....
> Id like to see how my small, 400 watt grow. buds ... compare to your diablos....
> I been going threw about an 1/8 a day on a slow day.....but ill try to save u some samples...
> "The wonderful world of weed"


an 8th a day on a slow day? Wow, you are a smoker. I'm probably more like 2-2.5grams a day these days, but it's a luxury I only have after a harvest.


----------



## drew420fuckyou (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish I could run a setup like that. I'd have a grow going all the time...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

drew420fuckyou said:


> I wish I could run a setup like that. I'd have a grow going all the time...


Why can't you?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm uploading the pages now to the publisher's content creator. It's awesome! The book I mean! Next update will be the official release.

Stay tuned!


----------



## drew420fuckyou (Jul 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Why can't you?


No space, man.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

drew420fuckyou said:


> No space, man.


Sorry to hear that. I'm pretty cramped on space too, so I have to keep it compact for now at 4x2.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'm uploading the pages now to the publisher's content creator. It's awesome! The book I mean! Next update will be the official release.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Let me be the first, or one of the first to say..

Congratulations

looking forward to it.

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah, as the pages steadily upload, I'm looking back at the effort put forth not just for the book, but the grow as well. I can't help but feel the two are intertwined since starting a journal here.

I won't say it was a 'magical' experience, but growing the Diablo, sharing the pictures with everyone here... it does seem like something I should have done long ago. It just feels right. The whole thing.

I did all the work of photographing these beautiful ladies because I just have a burning passion for beautiful women. And I'm not an LA snob, either... I think women are beautiful in all shapes and sizes... But my photographer's eye has its own world. So I basically did all this for the love of it. But after a while, I had a huge stockpile of hi-res photos of beautiful naked ladies without knowing really what to do with them all. A website? Sure, I guess. But who's got the time? THAT's why laying them into a book and sharing it will you all feels so good and makes so much sense. As I drafted the book, I really got the feeling that it's what these photos were meant for.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahhh ...i know the feeling..
Did u take those pics yourself of the models..????


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Let me be the first, or one of the first to say..
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


Sit back, kick your feet up, light up your smoke of choice in your device of choice, and enjoy. You won't be disappointed. What goes better with great weed than... art! Ha, though I was gonna say naked chix, huh?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Ahhh ...i know the feeling..
> Did u take those pics yourself of the models..????


I certainly hope so. Publishing them into a book if I didn't would make someone and their lawyer very mad.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 10, 2011)

cool ...where do u find these divas???
how do u control yourself man!lol


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> cool ...where do u find these divas???
> how do u control yourself man!lol


I do most of my networking at an online model/photographer community called Model Mayhem. It used to be pretty exclusive, but now you got everyone with a camera and everyone who thinks they're a model. It's oceans of crap now.

I'm purely professional. When you work with professional nude models and stylists, you gotta leave the locker room mentality at the door or the whole thing will just turn to shit. There was this one time, though, when a model was very tipsy, and though it was not a nude shoot, I ended up seeing her clit piercing and massaged her breasts... BUT that is the exception and it happened only ONE time in my many, many shoots... unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

Man, I just smoked on one of my lower grade nugs. I remember putting them in a small jar and forgot all about them. They got super hard and crusty instead of getting brittle. Good resin content. I'm really high on my forgotten lower grade nugs... and the pages are loading without a hitch. Ah, life is good.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I do most of my networking at an online model/photographer community called Model Mayhem. It used to be pretty exclusive, but now you got everyone with a camera and everyone who thinks they're a model. It's oceans of crap now.
> 
> I'm purely professional. When you work with professional nude models and stylists, you gotta leave the locker room mentality at the door or the whole thing will just turn to shit. There was this one time, though, when a model was very tipsy, and though it was not a nude shoot, I ended up seeing her clit piercing and massaged her breasts... BUT that is the exception and it happened only ONE time in my many, many shoots... unfortunately. Lol.


 
This is la and i understand there us no shortage of hot model types ...
I think the quality models you use look amazing ....
Is ther any compensations....lol


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> This is la and i understand there us no shortage of hot model types ...
> I think the quality models you use look amazing ....
> Is ther any compensations....lol


There's something known as TFP in the model/photographer world. (time for print). I don't charge her, she doesn't charge me. But with some of the higher-profile ladies who have appeared in major publications (like the ones in my book)... Yes, I pay my ladies well.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 10, 2011)

If u ever need a light holder or what not give me a shout....lol
hopefully i can swing by sometime this week or next when im in the hollywood area....
I got some roots going.... and your gonna need to try the lou....


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

I got an error message at the book creator. I'm working on it.

Agh! I made my file dimensions just a little too big! Woops! Gotta resize and do it again. Just take a bit. Hang tight.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

It's pretty nice. Remember, I made it just for you guys. Hope you check it out:
http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/lordjins-studio-angels/16233249


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2011)

*http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/lo...ngels/16233249*





Hey... Psssssssst wanna see something that's cool and hot at the same time?


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 11, 2011)

I'ma pick up dat eBook soon... but yes I'd like to see something that's cool and hot at the same time :3

I hope it's not a cooltube light lol


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> I'ma pick up dat eBook soon... but yes I'd like to see something that's cool and hot at the same time :3
> 
> I hope it's not a cooltube light lol


Omg. That was pretty corny. Lol.

Edit: It's 81 pages of high quality photos, mate. What's weird is that you can preview like the first few pages that totally show nudity! Lol.
*http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/lo...ngels/16233249*


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work, excellent detail.
How do you do work like this without fearing security issues?


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I really wish you all could try some of this. It's the "I feel like flying a kite" type of weed. Lol.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Now I feel a surge of pressure coming up from my stomach to my chest. Dare I take another hit? Dare I?


Don't you mean........"I feel like I *am* a kite".........

That weed sure likes like it to me. Lovin this thread Lordjin. I definitely admire your work, and results.

Oh yeah, and "I dare you !!!"


----------



## marcu5 (Jul 11, 2011)

that looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Nice work, excellent detail.
> How do you do work like this without fearing security issues?


My grow box is a steel locking cabinet, not a tent you can just unzip or cut through. That helps my peace of mind somewhat, but my situation is pretty secure otherwise as well.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

marcu5 said:


> that looks absolutely amazing.


 
Peace, peace!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> Don't you mean........"I feel like I *am* a kite".........
> 
> That weed sure likes like it to me. Lovin this thread Lordjin. I definitely admire your work, and results.
> 
> Oh yeah, and "I dare you !!!"


Oh, hey, it's masturbating cat guy! I dig your buds too, friend. Thanks for commenting!

edit:
Oh, and a little late for that dare! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

So this morning, looking for my keys, I stumbled upon a lone, dried up Blackberry Kush nug from my last grow. It was just discarded and sitting in an empty box all these months... But the fact that it was in darkness all this time not only kept its potency from degrading, it got petrified through an extended, unintentional cure, and I couldn't believe how high it got me. It created an incredible mix feeling with my Diablo and I experienced an extraordinary wake and bake.

There is no way that Blackberry Kush was this potent back then... Wow, wish I had more.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 11, 2011)

Hahahaha what a nice feeling. How long was it's total cure?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahahaha what a nice feeling. How long was it's total cure?


That lone leftover Blackberry nug was curing for almost six months in a dark box... Crazy potent.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

The cure is settling in nicely. Note how the trichs are lookin' like brown sugar. The potency seems to be increasing every day. I have reached another height, and this time I had to take note because it's at the end of a day after I've been gettin' high all day... as you all know, the most challenging time for weed to get you high. This stuff gets you high every time you smoke it, whether it's your first time that day or your third. Lovely.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 11, 2011)

Lookin' sexy, that nug looks a little leafier than your primo, I'm guessing this is mid grade?
Looks better than the stuff I get around here.
What's the status on next round?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lookin' sexy, that nug looks a little leafier than your primo, I'm guessing this is mid grade?
> Looks better than the stuff I get around here.
> What's the status on next round?


Damn, good eye. You're right about the grade.

I don't know what's the next one yet. I want to get it from another grower, tho, and not a shop.

edit:
Unfortunately, I live in LA. FLOODED with OGK. There's a lot of competition. Even if you think your bud is the shit (like i do), opinions always vary at the shops due to the great OG everyone is growing and vending.

Great example: With my last round of the Plat OGK, the shop I got the genetics from loved it (of course), but they have a one pound vending minimum (I know, it's a pretty big shop). Another shop thought it wasn't that good (or they didn't want it because it was too good?). Another shop fucking jumped all over it. Strange, these fickle shops. Lol.

edit again:
The one shop that rejects my weed that I mentioned above has this one 'tester' dude who is the problem I think. I think maybe he or his friends probably are the ones growing their top shelf shit and they feel threatened by my bud. That is the only possible explanation as all other shops swoon at my jars.

I just smoked off one of my top, top shelf nugs. I can feel this weed in every hair on my head down to every toe in my tootsies. Fuckin' shop (I won't mention their name, of course) but, honestly, they don't know shit. And from a place whose jars frequently smell of urine? Psssh. Now I'm sure those dudes are growers for the shop and are afraid of my bright, bright crystals.

Oh, and there's a cute girl who works at the shop who snuck a few tokes of my shit. She loved it. But the so-called 'tester' I never hear from? Hmmmm...strange. I'm gonna call her up.

edit again:

Oh, man just getting up and sitting down feels fucking good. Wow this journal of mine is getting out of hand. I really must apologize for this. I have been smoking marijuana ever since I was a kid, and I have never felt anything quite like this before. Just when I think it's good shit, it goes one up better on itself. The high is fucking climbing as I type this. Okay, FORGET everything I said earlier...EVERYTHING. I am now feeling this weed for the first time (again). Wow. This is isn't a journal. It's more like the Diary of a Madman. And aren't you ashamed of yourself for reading it? I am so cosmically high right now.

ah, a warm soft cat in my lap...

I wonder how it's gonna feel next week? Yeah...

Ps.

More than any other grow, with this Diablo, I really feel like I'm conducting 'experiments' on myself by smoking the harvest in stages of cure like this. I'm honestly higher the next day than I was the day before. Oh, and don't worry, my homies at MY little shop fucking LOVED my DIABLO! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA...ahem... excuse me. I wish I could tell you which shop it is so you could go pay through the nose for a tiny little bit, but that's gotta violate all sorts of forum guidelines right there.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, I think I'm feeling a little saner tonight.

I would go back and erase last night's stoned rambling, but let it stand for the record on documenting the potency.

I am feeling very mellow tonight. The high is rushing through my head, creating a nice heaviness in my eyes and sinus areas.

Just picked out a particularly dense, and perfectly moist mid-sized nug. It's developing that deep, sort of roast coffee tint.

I'd like to take a moment to describe a little cure technique I'm experimenting with. Now that they've been burped in jars for a week, loosely packed... Instead of the usual open and let breathe for thirty minutes or more (sometimes I forget to close them and leave them open for over an hour), I am now opening them just long enough to pack them down gently, close them back up, leave them packed for about thirty minutes, open them again and gently loosen them back up, closing them immediately thereafter. 

I don't know if this is an accepted or even tried or even heard of technique as I'm just experimenting with it based on my experience with past cures. Doing the pack, close, open, loosen, close seems to make the smell even stronger, and the bud more compacted with just that right amount of moist density when you squeeze and cut with your scissors.

Why don't some of you experts tell me what you think of what I'm doing? Be gentle.


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 13, 2011)

hahaha, you're too funny, man!


----------



## daveroller (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Jin, I downloaded your photo book and it's the bomb! Just beautiful. The ladies are gorgeous of course, but so is the whole book the way you have it laid out with beautiful fonts and page layouts and everything. Nice costumes, poses, props, etc... YOWZA! Looks like something out of Penthouse, but without the boring, unnecessary text.  (Haven't seen a Penthouse in decades, but that's how I remember it.) Super job!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey Jin, I downloaded your photo book and it's the bomb! Just beautiful. The ladies are gorgeous of course, but so is the whole book the way you have it laid out with beautiful fonts and page layouts and everything. Nice costumes, poses, props, etc... YOWZA! Looks like something out of Penthouse, but without the boring, unnecessary text.  (Haven't seen a Penthouse in decades, but that's how I remember it.) Super job!


Thank you so much, Dave! You're the BEST!

I really did put forth the effort to make a classy visual experience rather than just throwing together random naked lady photos. Really appreciate your checking it out, and taking the time to give me a thoughtful review instead of just saying how hot it is.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

"When is this guy gonna stop this?" When the high reaches a ceiling. And it hasn't yet, so the report continues.

Good morning, RIU growroom denizens. So what I've come to realize after this morning's wake and bake is the exact thing I'm chasing as a pot-smoker. I've been getting high for almost thirty years... And so after a point, your standards get higher and higher as you demand more from your weed... As such a veteran stoner, I need more than simply to get high. I need my weed do defeat any emotional pressure from work stress or any other of life's little annoyances. I need my weed to lift me in moments of such intense euphoria, I actually feel my spirit lifting up through my chest. These characteristics are what I like to call "moments creating weed." Weed so good, the high leaves 'memorable moments' etched on your brain forever. I can say that only about the Ghost OG and the ICE I grew, but the leader of that "moments creating" group is definitely this Diablo I just grew. I'm going through some shit at work and, honestly, I really don't care... and I feel really good... because the Diablo OG wins.

This is exactly what I'm chasing every time I light up. This is what the dispensary can never provide with all their 60.00 dollart 8ths. I really gotta figure a way to go perpetual.


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> "When is this guy gonna stop this?" When the high reaches a ceiling. And it hasn't yet, so the report continues.


You write that like you think we dislike your smoke reports lol... When a high is this transcendental from just flowers I think it needs to be shared with the world. 

One thing I hope you REALLY consider is to make hash... I can't imagine how dank your trim / popcorn bud bubble hash would be. Your full melt would be absolutely incredible... If you don't do it for yourself please do it for us   

Subcool has an extensive video guide on making bubble hash: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDT8FZFnueQ

I think if you vacuum purge full melt it tops most butane extracted hash in its potency and fragrance.


----------



## daveroller (Jul 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thank you so much, Dave! You're the BEST!
> 
> I really did put forth the effort to make a classy visual experience rather than just throwing together random naked lady photos. Really appreciate your checking it out, and taking the time to give me a thoughtful review instead of just saying how hot it is.


I'd encourage anyone to go to the web site and at least check out the free preview to see it for yourselves. Then download a copy of the whole thing to keep. It's not porn it's art. (And it is hot, ooooh yeaaaaah!)


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

daveroller said:


> I'd encourage anyone to go to the web site and at least check out the free preview to see it for yourselves. Then download a copy of the whole thing to keep. It's not porn it's art. (And it is hot, ooooh yeaaaaah!)


Hey, man. I don't care if no one else downloads it. In fact if you give me your email address, I'll paypal the money you spent back to you. but only you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, so a 2pm recharge has me fully convinced that the bud is getting more character and potency every day. The exact same nug that took two small bowls to get me super lit yesterday after work, took only one small bowl and I'm higher than I was on yesterday's two after work bowls.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> You write that like you think we dislike your smoke reports lol... When a high is this transcendental from just flowers I think it needs to be shared with the world.
> 
> One thing I hope you REALLY consider is to make hash... I can't imagine how dank your trim / popcorn bud bubble hash would be. Your full melt would be absolutely incredible... If you don't do it for yourself please do it for us
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks! But you really shouldn't encourage me as I've been hitting it pretty hard lately and i can just drone on and on like a complete idiot. Lol!

I'm a hash making know-nothing, unfortunately. I do have a substantial quanitity of fluff (or popcorn) that is curing up and developing into a nice nose sting themselves. What's funny, tho, is that my buddy who owns and runs a dispensary with his pop is a hash making junkie and so prizes even my fluff jars. Ha ha!


----------



## Lanternslight (Jul 13, 2011)

Subb'd up now I gotta read back. Is the grow over?


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 13, 2011)

Grow is over, Report is not.
Great read, enjoy.


----------



## daveroller (Jul 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, man. I don't care if no one else downloads it. In fact if you give me your email address, I'll paypal the money you spent back to you. but only you.


Don't you dare! I know how much work you must have put into it, so the price is perfect for me. I like having this collection of photos. Have always been in awe of beautiful examples of the female form and the 4 models you photographed are real classy & exceptionally beautiful in my opinion. I also noticed that the resolution is very high. Even zoomed in at 400% or more they look great on my screen. (Ok, you caught me zooming in on them.  )


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey jin, here are some pics. I know they aren't the best quality, but they were taken with my phone so I hope they're clear. 

Red Dragon top






The Red Dragon is closer in this pic, DV behind.






Opposite angle of last, DV in front RD in back.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 14, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Hey jin, here are some pics. I know they aren't the best quality, but they were taken with my phone so I hope they're clear.
> 
> Red Dragon top
> 
> ...


Looking good. This is very interesting for me to see life on the outside. I'll be watching your progress, Brandon. Thanks for sharing!

Oh, BTW. You mentioned that area gets only seven hours of direct sun? That is why they are lanky, because they are trying to stretch as close as they can to the sun. With all the much taller surrounding vegetation, they have too much competition. Next time try to get them in an area with more prolonged sun and less competition.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 14, 2011)

So I had a head to head with one of my dispensary friends.

After examing a good portion of my bud carefully, he reported that I went too long in his opinion, and they may have lost potency due to this fact. The tiny yellow tips on the bud leaves and some of the actual buds themselves served as the indicator for him. I'm not one to string up someone with a counter-opinion, especially if they have knowledge about bud, so I'm considering what he said, and I'm tending to agree with him.

I was in such a mindset of letting them mature fully this time, I didn't take into consideration that I should shave like a week, maybe two off my overall grow compared to what the strain recommendation says. That's actually what my dispensary buddy said. He said my mistake was listening to the strain recommendation with such a hyper grow system like mine... those general flowering recommendations assuming that you're growing in soil.

So for my next round, here are the improvements I'm shooting for:

I'll scrog for sure to crowd in more main tops. 

The scrog will keep the tops even further away from my light, resulting in greater density and potency.

I will NOT over-ripen. Looking back on my journal, it's clear to me now where I missed the optimal window for harvest.

Live and Learn. I'm no exception.

Edit:

I will never rest until I have acheived perfection. Never. Guess I'm gonna have to start thinking about my next one.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 14, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Grow is over, Report is not.
> Great read, enjoy.


Hey, thanks! It's great having a spokesman! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 14, 2011)

Broke my travel bubbler today so I bought this one. There's something about these little guys that give you a more direct high than larger bongs (less distance to your face).





I went overboard in flower time. So I made I mistake too, everyone. I'm glad I did, as it now gives me something else to correct for my next grow. This does look pretty extreme now that I look at it. Avoid extremes. I violated one of my own rules.





I don't recall exactly which day this photo comes from, but I'm thinking I should have harvested just a bit before this for optimal smell and potency.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2011)

But the grow is over, and I havent' been posting regularly.

Who are all these people viewing I wonder? Kinda' creepy. Lol.


----------



## dirk d (Jul 16, 2011)

i think that means start another grow Jin!! lol. the audience is chanting encore, encore, encore!! lol. but really start growing something dammit!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i think that means start another grow Jin!! lol. the audience is chanting encore, encore, encore!! lol. but really start growing something dammit!


I will start another grow, Dirk. Just for you (and me) Lol.

I don't want to flub the construction of my scrog screen, though, and I haven't gotten any responses to my question at the DIY section.

Maybe you or someone else here can suggest a good sturdy screen construction with the proper sized holes? This would be my first actual scrog. No one at the DIY section willing to help a poor noob.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 16, 2011)

Woodsmantoker knows a lot about scrogging and answered the questions I had about it. I wanted to do it outside using rabbit fencing (holes are 1x2" I think) painted with anti rust green paint. I never went through with it obviously, but I really want to next year . Here's the link to the thread: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html Hope I helped


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Woodsmantoker knows a lot about scrogging and answered the questions I had about it. I wanted to do it outside using rabbit fencing (holes are 1x2" I think) painted with anti rust green paint. I never went through with it obviously, but I really want to next year . Here's the link to the thread: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html Hope I helped


Fuckin' awesome. Thanks, Brandon. That's exactly what I needed to see.


----------



## dirk d (Jul 16, 2011)

well i really dont know what the hell im doing jin. lol. iv started out scrogging but im learning every run. i tried that plastic square crap at the hydro store. it sucked. bad! so i just went and got some twine and did it myself. much better than the plastic imo. 

i think im on my 5th scrog harvest and i just started realizing that if i organize all the branchs better im sure i can really pack some more weight on. 2" x 2" squares is what i read is the best and it seems to be working out good. i tried 4" x 4" too big. i'll post a pic of my new scrog when its done in about a day or so.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So I had a head to head with one of my dispensary friends.
> 
> After examing a good portion of my bud carefully, he reported that I went too long in his opinion, and they may have lost potency due to this fact. The tiny yellow tips on the bud leaves and some of the actual buds themselves served as the indicator for him. I'm not one to string up someone with a counter-opinion, especially if they have knowledge about bud, so I'm considering what he said, and I'm tending to agree with him.
> 
> ...


yeah i woulda chopped a lil earlier.... but i dont think thats a major problem.....(i mentioned that a while back ... but you were so into dsmokes advice ..lo...and looked over mine...hahah)
Id have to smoke your buds to tell u what i think.....
The thing with selling to colectives ...... you have to have newer strains in my opinion sometimes....
You push genetics that are new and hot its much easier......

the way most collectives work..is they usually already have a couple vendors ....or main vendor....(some just sell there own meds)
So most times there not looking to pic up from random members......

The couple of colllectives i frequent.... are always realy nice to me ... and used to see me almost every day....
I put up allot of good post and smoke reports...on there forum... and i have a high rep on wt....
So when i tell them i harvesting.... they always invite me in .... and look at my meds.....

I guess u could say u need to just find the right collective.....

You need to start growing again.... we started are last grow at the same time....
but as of know im already 2 weeks in flower (on my next grow).. and have a whole new batch of clone just rooting....
Im kinda perpetual ...so i wil be harvesting almost monthly now...... 
Thing are really starting to move fast...
I made some grow upgrades also ...... 

Lets get together...my louie and sk are the best weeds i ever smoked in my life...or top 5 ...
We got some sour dubs, blue larry , and louie..... these starins are garunteed unique ...and wil be rare genetics that most collective would jump at .....

If u want i can take some samples to my colective fro u ....and seee what they think.....
They tend to try and get a low price and by higgher quantity ... but on average you can get about 250 a zip if its top shelve....



323cheezy said:


> ps...... i chop early sometimes ....hahah more like all the time.....
> these ladies need to die.....Kill em!





lordjin said:


> I'm not gonna kill 'em yet no matter what anyone says or thinks. thank you.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 17, 2011)

"The scrog will keep the tops even further away from my light, resulting in greater density and potency."

What? I don't understand this. Wouldn't the buds grow denser if they were closer? Especially being affected by the inverse square law?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> yeah i woulda chopped a lil earlier.... but i dont think thats a major problem.....(i mentioned that a while back ... but you were so into dsmokes advice ..lo...and looked over mine...hahah)
> Id have to smoke your buds to tell u what i think.....
> The thing with selling to colectives ...... you have to have newer strains in my opinion sometimes....
> You push genetics that are new and hot its much easier......
> ...


You got me, Cheezy. You got me. Though I'd like to mention dsmoke1's point of view was valid... It was my mistake not applying it exactly right to this particular strain. Pictures can only say so much... If he had seen them in person, he probably would have suggested harvesting a little sooner too.

Thanks for your dispensary insight. It was an interesting read. My little shop is a small mom and pop on the corner. I don't vend to the bigger shops as they have their own set vendors and tend to stick with them, you're right about that.

Yeah, dude. You sound like you know yer OG, and I'm impressed by the quality of your up close nug photos. I definitely have a mind to connect with you on genetics. I would love to show the results of my efforts to your shop friends as well when I'm done. Just let me sort out my screen and get that installed. I just need to get some minor details in order for my next which will be a scrog. I'll Scrog your Lou, or perhaps another OG strain you can recommend for optimal scrogging?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 17, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> "The scrog will keep the tops even further away from my light, resulting in greater density and potency."
> 
> What? I don't understand this. Wouldn't the buds grow denser if they were closer? Especially being affected by the inverse square law?


You're exactly right, C. Indica. Gosh, you RIU growers are so smart, I can't get anything by you with my off-handed remarks, can I?

Let me add a little more detail to my original comment. I need to keep my tops further away from my light because they grow too aggressively in my setup. There is an optimal growth light zone above the negative fall-off zone you describe and below the too hot zone that will cause bleaching/heat stress. I gotta get mine lower down because I have too much problems with the top portions (the best parts) getting into the too hot zone. The heat stress causes the bud to actually lose density and not develop properly. It's the ones in the optimal zone, between the hot zone and the fall-off zone that grow the best. I need to even out my canopy and get it right in that middle optimal area.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 17, 2011)

Shook a little brown sugar off my leaves and fluff.

In a word? Shockingly good. Wait, that's two words... oh, whatever. It makes an already great bowl into a dream-inducing bowl. I'm smoking Keif sprinkled bowls today. One might even say that I'm a Keifer today.

Edit: Keifer Sutherland is incredibly high today. I think I could have fun shopping for cars without any intention of buying one.

Edit Later On:
WTF? Did I really refer to myself as Keifer Sutherland? Weird.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hella looking forward to your scrog. I wanna do one outdoor next year. Keep us posted man, you make work a lot more bareable lol XD


----------



## daveroller (Jul 17, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So I had a head to head with one of my dispensary friends.
> 
> After examing a good portion of my bud carefully, he reported that I went too long in his opinion, and they may have lost potency due to this fact. The tiny yellow tips on the bud leaves and some of the actual buds themselves served as the indicator for him. I'm not one to string up someone with a counter-opinion, especially if they have knowledge about bud, so I'm considering what he said, and I'm tending to agree with him.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing that he was someone whose opinions you respected. If he weren't, I could picture you punching him in the nose. Even if he is right, though, you still have some top quality reefer to sell. The proof is in the pudding. You know how you FEEL after smoking the Diablo. That's all that counts. If you're in doubt, let a few friends of yours try a little and get their opinions.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2011)

daveroller said:


> It's a good thing that he was someone whose opinions you respected. If he weren't, I could picture you punching him in the nose. Even if he is right, though, you still have some top quality reefer to sell. The proof is in the pudding. You know how you FEEL after smoking the Diablo. That's all that counts. If you're in doubt, let a few friends of yours try a little and get their opinions.


Hi. Thanks, again, Dave. I have no problem with the Diablo. I'm still having a great time with it. I've gotten other opinions and they all think it's out of this world as I do.


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Shook a little brown sugar off my leaves and fluff.
> 
> In a word? Shockingly good. Wait, that's two words... oh, whatever. It makes an already great bowl into a dream-inducing bowl. I'm smoking Keif sprinkled bowls today. One might even say that I'm a Keifer today.
> 
> ...


Ah, with great BUD comes exceptional keif.

regards,


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm very jealous of your slavebud.
You whipped it hard, and got what you wanted.
Fuck the dispensary guy, enjoy it yourself.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You got me, Cheezy. You got me. Though I'd like to mention dsmoke1's point of view was valid... It was my mistake not applying it exactly right to this particular strain. Pictures can only say so much... If he had seen them in person, he probably would have suggested harvesting a little sooner too.
> 
> Thanks for your dispensary insight. It was an interesting read. My little shop is a small mom and pop on the corner. I don't vend to the bigger shops as they have their own set vendors and tend to stick with them, you're right about that.
> 
> Yeah, dude. You sound like you know yer OG, and I'm impressed by the quality of your up close nug photos. I definitely have a mind to connect with you on genetics. I would love to show the results of my efforts to your shop friends as well when I'm done. Just let me sort out my screen and get that installed. I just need to get some minor details in order for my next which will be a scrog. I'll Scrog your Lou, or perhaps another OG strain you can recommend for optimal scrogging?


hey jin...
I just want to mention that i dont really sell to colectives anymore..
I smoke allot and have a small circle of patients that i tend to deal with....
I have moved on from dealing with certain people .... they want quality at to low a price for me...
And at this point id rather just keep it for myself...
That being said ...I have allot going on this next grow...
And since quality has been so great .... i decided to up the ante..
I will have no choice to look back into the shops ...

hope you can meet up soon ... these cuts are going fast .....
Im trying to keep a nice rotation for you wen you ready to start something new..
Remember.... i would never charge u man .... i just find myself ... wishing the best for you.....
And hope these cuts will help you out brotha....
let me know....


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 19, 2011)

*Options for the screen are endless. Don't use small chicken wire. I prefer to use holes 2-2.5 inches in diameter. 
Seems to be the ideal hole size. Nylon rope or twine would prob be the best. IMO
I used wood as my support frame and screwed it into the cab walls.
Some say that the wood if not primed will cause mold growth on the wood. 
I have yet to see any problems at all with mold or anything after 2 grows.
Don't put too much thought into it. It is only a screen. 
The hardest part of doing a scrog for me is access to the far side of the plant and figuring out your fill and drain. 
Which I'm sure you will have that figured out easily. **Some also wait til they show sex before putting under the screen. 
IMO you're not doing a scrog by doing this because the plants are not training and stretching to the screen. 
You will then be basically using the screen for support. That's not the idea behind the scrog. 
So if you have clones then stick em directly under the screen and make them bitches big and bad. You will have some beast. *


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Options for the screen are endless. Don't use small chicken wire. I prefer to use holes 2-2.5 inches in diameter.
> Seems to be the ideal hole size. Nylon rope or twine would prob be the best. IMO
> I used wood as my support frame and screwed it into the cab walls.
> Some say that the wood if not primed will cause mold growth on the wood.
> ...


This is actually a way to have the plant shift more energy into floral/foliage production, as it doesn't have to strengthen the stem/tree trunk as much to resist from heavy wind/weather/buds.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2011)

Cheeze, I'm gonna pm you in a sec.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 19, 2011)

i got it ...finally we can get things going man .....












you can have one lou an two others...your choice.....
they were getting big so i kicked em in soil...
I think i know how to convert them ....by taking the soil of in a nice plant roots soak...
Dont think itll be a prob going into hydro....

Saved u some lou too...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i got it ...finally we can get things going man .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Those babies look nice. I'm a little wary of transplanting from soil to hydro, however... Especially since those look pretty strong and so their roots are probably pretty complex already in that soil. Can you do a special cut and root in a cube? I'm in no real hurry and would rather wait for a fresh rockwool rooted cut since your clone work def looks like it's worth waiting for.

But if anyone has successfully transplanted from soil to hydro, please chime in and set me straight on this.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I'm very jealous of your slavebud.
> You whipped it hard, and got what you wanted.
> Fuck the dispensary guy, enjoy it yourself.


Thanks! You've become one of the best posters in my journal. I do enjoy the bud. I'm starting to reach its "Ceiling" in my tolerance as I gotta smoke quite a bit to get high in the evenings now. But wake and bake, two hits in the morning and I'm sky high for four solid hours with a pleasant linger that last for about another two hours or so... It's all about the wake and bake imo. It's still getting me high and putting me in a much better mood every day without fail. I rate this bud pretty high on the tolerance factor. It's too bad the dispensary guys don't love it... But since I'm sure they don't give refunds for customers... I mean patients who aren't happy with what they bought, I'm not gonna give them one, either. OOps! Hope they're not reading this. Lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive taken the roots outta soill before.....
When i was done growing and cali mist cut...
Practically u have to just wash all the old soil off to reveg ...
So the roots can have new soil ..mind u it was already after harvest when i did this so ..i dont think itll be a problem...

However ... i have cuts that are not evn rooted yet
those are just the louies and a couple that started rooting...
The louies are kinda going into flower already ..... but i have them on 24/0 now so that i can mother one....
So if u can root your own ill definately have some fresh cuts....(i have to many at this point)
But if your ready ...Im sure a louie would be almost ready to go right into flower for u....
Like i said louie grows very tall... but im sure you can do things to prevent to much strecth....
The clones i have most of ...(newer cuts) are the blue larry(larry ogx blue dream)...
Im not much of a bd fan ...but this particular strain is amazingly tasty and very social ...a nice change of pace........And will be my second time running it....
I also have a Power (sour dubs) cuts that rooted ... it stays real short... 3 ft max... cause of it master kush in it.....

So tell me what it is your looking for....
Just bomb og like lou....
Or some varieties.....
Or are u just loooking for one strain ??
Either way ...
I know some places you should check out for cuts....(if u want more than the few ill gift u)
And tmro rascal s1 whites are droppping at my local collect....
I might want to jump on those seeing as they sell out in one day and have so much hype behind them.....
Let me know what your looking for and i can those cuts ready shortly ...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Ive taken the roots outta soill before.....
> When i was done growing and cali mist cut...
> Practically u have to just wash all the old soil off to reveg ...
> So the roots can have new soil ..mind u it was already after harvest when i did this so ..i dont think itll be a problem...
> ...


The Louie XIII I'm def interested in. I'm gonna scrog and would flower early on a tall one like that.

Rascal's S1 White you mention is very interesting too. How bout this? Let me install my scrog screen. I haven't even scrubbed the tub since the last grow yet... I know, I know. I'll try to work on grow prep this weekend and get things in a semi-ready state. When I'm ready to drop babies in, I'll consult with you on getting genetics... If not from you then from one of your recommended collectives. If you could pick up two fresh rockwool rooted clones from one of your places, let's say, and hang on to 'em for me, I would really, really appreciate it. Lol!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 20, 2011)

cool .... ill veg those lous out as planned...and take cuts in a week or so...
Lous (og's in general) are tricky ones to root...
So if u want root em out....lol

Its just all depends wen u ready...
I imagine ill have fresh cuts of lou in a weeks time... 
And roots a week or two after...

Ill see what i can work out....


----------



## steeZz (Jul 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> The cure is settling in nicely. Note how the trichs are lookin' like brown sugar. The potency seems to be increasing every day. I have reached another height, and this time I had to take note because it's at the end of a day after I've been gettin' high all day... as you all know, the most challenging time for weed to get you high. This stuff gets you high every time you smoke it, whether it's your first time that day or your third. Lovely.



After about ten minutes of browsing, I want this the most.
gahhhhhh.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 20, 2011)

That's the mid-grade bro. You want his donkey dicks.

Thanks Jin, always glad to be around.
I don't do hydro, and I don't ever want to, but you are definately the most inspirational Hydroponic grower I've known.

Haha Cheese I have a Monrovia green bucket too.
It used to be my Final Size pot, but then I got a 5g black bucket.
That greeney is about a 4g right?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a 5 gallon monrovia... but the one in the pic for the clones....is 0ne gall....
I usually do 4 for flowering...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> cool .... ill veg those lous out as planned...and take cuts in a week or so...
> Lous (og's in general) are tricky ones to root...
> So if u want root em out....lol
> 
> ...


Perfect. About two week's time will give me enough opportunity to install my scrog screen.

I know. OG's are harder to root, harder to grow, and they yield less. But dontcha just love 'em anyway? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 20, 2011)

steeZz said:


> After about ten minutes of browsing, I want this the most.
> gahhhhhh.


I'm always pleasantly surprised by a new person poking their head in here. Thanks for reading!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 21, 2011)

How's the smoke/Dry weight Cap'n?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> How's the smoke/Dry weight Cap'n?


It's still getting me high. The wake and bake is super mind and body bending every morning.

The dry weight came in at just under 14oz total. I probably have about seven or so left... some of that is popcorn , though.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 25, 2011)

That's like .59 grams per watt, what happened?
Did you count all the stuff you've smoked so far?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> That's like .59 grams per watt, what happened?
> Did you count all the stuff you've smoked so far?


Yeah, that's the whole shebang. It wasn't a huge yielder. i was kind of expecting that.

While it's growing, it always looks pretty mega, so I'm always hoping for great things, but you don't really know until you start cutting into the plants on harvest day. I'm pretty happy with right around 14 ounces, tho.

Edit:

But I am switching to Advanced for my next round. I've noticed that with GH, though the plants do great, my OG Kush always ends up with this 'spicy' peppery odor. Some people think it's interesting and eat it up, while others tend to be turned off by anything that deviates from the straight OG smells that they're used to. 

In addition to lower yield, I do believe these GH nutrients are the culprit for this same spicy aroma that I found in the Ghost OG, the Platinum OG, and now the Diablo OG. It can't be that these three drastically different strains share the same trait, so it's gotta be the nutes. Again, the spicy tint isn't bad at all, in fact some think it's great. But I have a strong suspicion that the OG aroma will be a lot more predictable with Advanced nutes.


----------



## solanero (Jul 25, 2011)

After a good read, 6 or 7 good ' jaw-drops' ,and some"oh, my gods'!" and here i am. Wow, those are some nice buds,something that gives us something to aspire to. I am a new grower, and use soil ( for the forgiveness) but i will hafta seriously think about going hydro, the results look well worth it. Great posts


----------



## lordjin (Jul 25, 2011)

solanero said:


> After a good read, 6 or 7 good ' jaw-drops' ,and some"oh, my gods'!" and here i am. Wow, those are some nice buds,something that gives us something to aspire to. I am a new grower, and use soil ( for the forgiveness) but i will hafta seriously think about going hydro, the results look well worth it. Great posts


Oh, look at that! A new reader.

Thanks so much.

What's interesting really is that the learning process never stops. I have sung the praises of my methods in addition to the General Hydroponics nutes I've been using all over this journal. But I have come to the realization that when growing such a difficult strain as the OG Kush varieties, a nute upgrade is called for. After three OG grows with the stuff, I've noticed that it leaves a 'thumbprint' on the aroma and taste of the finished bud. I need a cleaner nute.

Edit:

And about soil. It's slower and the yield is smaller, but the buds turn out more predictably. It's all a give and take. I'll get this thing figured out the next round, though. As a hydro grower, it's all about emulating the natural process of a soil grow with the greater speed and yield of a water medium.


----------



## solanero (Jul 26, 2011)

For what it is worth,... I assume, most beginners go with soil because it is quik, and forgiving. I mean take a seed or cutting and slip it in a container of soil mix and bang your done. As i think about it , i personally went with a pro-mix soilless mix, so i could still control the nutes in the medium. But this too is still more forgiving than a hydro setup in my mind. With all the help and ideas offered here it will be a much faster transition to going hydro , for me anyhow. I figure the average curious gardener does'nt want to invest time and energy to learn and build or buy the hydro method until he is more sure of the results and if it is something he wants to risk (legally).
Yes, i think i'm rambling ,...wohoo for the wake n' bake.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 26, 2011)

solanero said:


> For what it is worth,... I assume, most beginners go with soil because it is quik, and forgiving. I mean take a seed or cutting and slip it in a container of soil mix and bang your done. As i think about it , i personally went with a pro-mix soilless mix, so i could still control the nutes in the medium. But this too is still more forgiving than a hydro setup in my mind. With all the help and ideas offered here it will be a much faster transition to going hydro , for me anyhow. I figure the average curious gardener does'nt want to invest time and energy to learn and build or buy the hydro method until he is more sure of the results and if it is something he wants to risk (legally).
> Yes, i think i'm rambling ,...wohoo for the wake n' bake.


Woohoo for the wake and bake indeed.

Yeah, get familiar with it through soil and then move on to hydro if you think it's right for you. A sound plan.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jul 31, 2011)

Any news on the new grow?


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

Any news at all?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Any news at all?


Hi everyone!

I'm afraid I'm still in the 'between grows' phase as there are some things going on in my life that don't make starting up again ideal right at the moment. I will in all liklihood fire it up again as soon as the going is good. I'm not sure when exactly that will be... but not too long. And I promise to start a journal on it. And hey, even if I don't start my second journal for a few weeks, Y'all will still remember me, right? Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

We'll be with you!
But you can still give us smoke reports from time to time haha.


----------



## dirk d (Aug 1, 2011)

im definitely not going to forget you!! lol iv been busy upgrading my room so pleeeaasssee take your time. no need to rush into another grow. just smoke the diablo!! us oregonian og's need a little down time on your part to catch up. lol .


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> We'll be with you!
> But you can still give us smoke reports from time to time haha.


Oh, geez. And here I thought to give it a rest since I was thinking you all must be gettin' tired of reading about how high I am.

Anyway, I've been hitting it so hard, I can't even remember when exactly I harvested... Lol. Still smoking it multiple times a day every day. My tolerance is like a bottomless pit at this point... you can throw in as much weed as you can and it never gets full. Lol. But despite the King Kong tolerance I have built up over the past almost three years (I've been smoking pot every day multiple times a day for three years straight if I keep getting high every day until this coming Christmas), it's still getting me high every time I smoke it... And I'm still having fun with it. I recall not having fun for as long with my Ghost and Platinum harvests. Funny thing? Shops loved my Ghost and Plat... My Diablo not so much... But I like the Diablo the best so far. Go figure.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 1, 2011)

dirk d said:


> im definitely not going to forget you!! lol iv been busy upgrading my room so pleeeaasssee take your time. no need to rush into another grow. just smoke the diablo!! us oregonian og's need a little down time on your part to catch up. lol .


 
thank you, thank you.

Yeah, take the time, plan it out. I heard that. I do want to start again soon, though. Thanks for all the positivity you've contributed, Dirk.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 1, 2011)

But it's the damned mineral loss you gotta watch out for. I've noticed it doesn't taste as good as a fancy mineral water because it has so few particles.[/QUOTE]

you can actually get a mineral replacement filter, i believe PUR makes several they won't sell to you but can find a distributor in your area. It's pricier than most but trust me I've sold a lot of filters it is worth it.
fan frickin' tastic grow I agree w/ h2O observation, I use hydrogen peroxide to boost O2 content.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm still in the 'between grows' phase as there are some things going on in my life that don't make starting up again ideal right at the moment. I will in all liklihood fire it up again as soon as the going is good. I'm not sure when exactly that will be... but not too long. And I promise to start a journal on it. And hey, even if I don't start my second journal for a few weeks, Y'all will still remember me, right? Lol.


Hey man i didnt forget about u ,... not yet atleast ....
I been giving out lous like no tmro ....but i have one left ...
And at this point ill try an veg er out more .... 
More cuts.....

People have been giving me cuts too....
Mostly bubba tho ... i been smoking allot of bubba .... the pre 98 is really nice....
But what u need is some lou..... or some tahoe or skywalker.... something very og.....

My guy from oc came up to grab a lou today and said if i had real deal lou it would be gone like that .....
Make me feel lke upping the yield...
ill talk to u soon ....


----------



## lordjin (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey! I'm still here! Still high.


----------



## dirk d (Aug 16, 2011)

he's ALIIVVEEEE!!!


----------



## daveroller (Aug 16, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey! I'm still here! Still high.


Me too. Ain't life much nicer with a little pot every day, bud? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!

Does it really get more potent as it cures or is that just my imagination? I can get pretty high from just one hit now.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey brother, how's things going with photography?
How's the Diablo?
Any future plans?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 17, 2011)

i thought you smoked yourself to death .....loll


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 17, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i thought you smoked yourself to death .....loll


looking all kind of Redditor over there 

Yeah Lordjin hard to coordinate those key strokes high as freakin hell ay?


----------



## lordjin (Aug 18, 2011)

dirk d said:


> he's ALIIVVEEEE!!!


Ha ha.



daveroller said:


> Me too. Ain't life much nicer with a little pot every day, bud? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Does it really get more potent as it cures or is that just my imagination? I can get pretty high from just one hit now.


Not your imagination. The pot does get a little better as it sits. It also helps to get your tolerance down by taking a few days off... which I find next to impossible these days. 

And yes indeed, the only thing nicer than life with a little pot every day is life with A LOT of pot every day. Lol. Glad to know you're getting your meds on.



C.Indica said:


> Hey brother, how's things going with photography?
> How's the Diablo?
> Any future plans?


The photography is on hold, but still on the brain. I'm in communication with another Playboy model and hope to have some new work shot by late September / Early October.

The Diablo is still kicking. My tolerance is mega now, though, as you might imagine. I have to sprinkle keif on my bowls to get that extra umph now... but it's still working on my brain overall.



323cheezy said:


> i thought you smoked yourself to death .....loll


Just the opposite. I've been smoking myself to LIFE! Every day this stuff keeps life's little stresses from becoming super-annoying. Gotta love it for that.

Getting that grow itch. I know I've been saying that for a while now, but things are settling here to a point where starting up again is right around the corner. I'm getting back in that 'tinkering' mood.



ironheadxl said:


> looking all kind of Redditor over there
> 
> Yeah Lordjin hard to coordinate those key strokes high as freakin hell ay?


What's interesting about this weed is how I can maintain my ability to function. It was rendering me useless at first, but as I kept smoking it and my body developed this tolerance, I'm finding that I'm still getting high, but can function in society. Like typing this reponse wasn't that hard... and kind of fun... and yes, I'm high. Again. Lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel like smoking self-grown weed unlocks all those good vibes you put in.
I've never been jollyer smoking my own weed.
But I have been higher.


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 23, 2011)

Smoking my own product sure changed the game for me. I never want to smoke a giant production crop grade medicine like you get at a lot of dispensaries again. Although that seems unrealistic to me haha I wanna go out and get some meds right now. Trying to save some loot though and wait til my grow finishes.


----------



## lordjin (Aug 23, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Smoking my own product sure changed the game for me. I never want to smoke a giant production crop grade medicine like you get at a lot of dispensaries again. Although that seems unrealistic to me haha I wanna go out and get some meds right now. Trying to save some loot though and wait til my grow finishes.


It's always a tricky game trying not to spend too much of your hard earned cash between grows. On that note, I'd better get off my ass and get my next one going.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> It's always a tricky game trying not to spend too much of your hard earned cash between grows. On that note, I'd better get off my ass and get my next one going.


Yes you should, in another month or so I will begin my auto-top 2 plant SCRoG under 430 HPS and I will need you around for some guidance.

regards,


----------



## Lanternslight (Aug 24, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Yes you should, in another month or so I will begin my auto-top 2 plant SCRoG under 430 HPS and I will need you around for some guidance.
> 
> regards,


Make sure you link me. I will be following...4real hahahaha


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 25, 2011)

hey jin i picked up a diablo cut... just had too....
Its funny i know a guy who runs diablo and supplies sunset supper shop....lol
I think the best way in hydro to get the flavor right is the lucas formula....
Thats what swerve uses....
Is that what u do ....????


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 25, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Make sure you link me. I will be following...4real hahahaha


Me too fucker.
But you'll probably just tell me through my Lemon Skunk journal..


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey jin i picked up a diablo cut... just had too....
> Its funny i know a guy who runs diablo and supplies sunset supper shop....lol
> I think the best way in hydro to get the flavor right is the lucas formula....
> Thats what swerve uses....
> Is that what u do ....????


 
Really? Maybe I grew his cut then.

Thinking about going with the Sensi line from Advanced as a base this time.

I'm actually gonna start prepping my system over the holiday weekend. Still haven't found my scrog screen yet.

I might be bugging you for a cut soon.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> Yes you should, in another month or so I will begin my auto-top 2 plant SCRoG under 430 HPS and I will need you around for some guidance.
> 
> regards,


 

Awesome.

I'm sure to have my second journal up and running by then.

It will be cool to have another auto-top journal to interact with. Again, crucial to have especially if you're gonna scrog.

And i noticed how powerfully tall your plants stretched. Monstrous in the end, huh? I told you. But the scrog will help to contain that next time.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been doing a little nute shopping and came across Jungle Juice. Has anyone tried this? I'm thinking about trying it.





I will also use this:





If anyone as Advanced experience, please chime in.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 1, 2011)

Waste of money in my opinion.
I vote either General Hydroponics or Jack's Classic.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Waste of money in my opinion.
> I vote either General Hydroponics or Jack's Classic.


Ouch! Harsh review.

I'm trying to move away from GH as it's all I've used... And I've come to suspect that it leaves a 'thumbprint' that alters the taste and aroma of any given marijuana strain.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 1, 2011)

Try Jack's Classic.
Also somebody else on this thread recommended the Lucas Formula to bring out the best tastes and such.

Sorry but Advanced Nutrients is milking the scene worse than Final Fantasy.
I used to use FloraNova Growth for veg, and I must say I loved the results, and very concentrated.

Ever considered growing in live organic soil?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Try Jack's Classic.
> Also somebody else on this thread recommended the Lucas Formula to bring out the best tastes and such.
> 
> Sorry but Advanced Nutrients is milking the scene worse than Final Fantasy.
> ...


Hm. Lucas, huh? I'll read up on it.

GH produces excellent results to be sure. But I think I've outgrown it. After eight grows with the same GH three part micro nute package, I'm ready for something a bit more advanced. I'm very much into the idea of a nutrient formulated specifically for Sensi growing. I'm not sure how the NPK numbers are derived in the GH bases but there are nutes out there that stay more liquid and don't muck up your works with that brown color.

I know Advanced is making a really hard push in the market, but I do recall seeing an independent study that compared Advanced to GH to FoxFarm in the same high-tech hydro grow environment. Advanced kicked GH's and Foxfarm's ass. Yielded several ounces more.

Edit:
Soil isn't really something I would consider because of the insect vermin. I have nightmares about some of the bug problems I've read about on various forums.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 1, 2011)

If you keep sanitary, where would the bugs come from?
Just stick to live fungal populations.


----------



## theinhibitor (Sep 1, 2011)

people overspend way too much on nutes and complete nute systems that cost hundreds of dollars. nutes are nutes. you can read exactly whats in it and believe me its the same for advanced as it is for GH. they just use different conc. and some additives to get people to believe its better. its not. ive always said, "your growing weeds for heavens sake not trees".

if you want to go clean, get Dutch Master Gold Zone. Buffers water, helps plants intake nutes, and leaves your roots shiny and stark white. If you want microbes, I guess go Great White. I would spend my money on these items rather than nutes.

taste is very much genetics, though soil is known to produce a heavier taste, and hydro a lighter/sweeter one. however, if you really want taste, its mostly in how you cure your bud (after genetics), for how long, if you treat it, etc. ive had some strawberry diesel strains that were cured badly and tasted like nothing and others that were cured well for 2 months and literally tasted of strawberries. 

Some dispensaries I know cure their bud with aromatic compounds they design to actually give taste to buds. a common and easy one is lemon or orange peels in the jar. Some people use apple slices to give it an apple taste (apparently. Ive yet to taste an apple flavored bud). U can buy or make aromatic and terpenes food manufacturers use in food as well.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> people overspend way too much on nutes and complete nute systems that cost hundreds of dollars. nutes are nutes. you can read exactly whats in it and believe me its the same for advanced as it is for GH. they just use different conc. and some additives to get people to believe its better. its not. ive always said, "your growing weeds for heavens sake not trees".
> 
> if you want to go clean, get Dutch Master Gold Zone. Buffers water, helps plants intake nutes, and leaves your roots shiny and stark white. If you want microbes, I guess go Great White. I would spend my money on these items rather than nutes.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'm considering what you've said and will look around some more. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> If you keep sanitary, where would the bugs come from?
> Just stick to live fungal populations.


I don't know. It's my unreasoning fear of dirt... Lol.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Really? Maybe I grew his cut then.
> 
> Thinking about going with the Sensi line from Advanced as a base this time.
> 
> ...


Hey boss. As you know I used AN Sensi in my grow. In spite of the major problems that I ran into, my product turned out pretty nice by Minnesota standards. I get a great high from about one and a half hits every night. (I usually take two more a couple hours later.) Could be the quality of the LSD strain, but the nutes must have been ok too. Only bad thing is that the smoke really burns my mouth. Don't know what causes that. Anyway, vaporizing it takes all the excessive burning away.

I'm having surgery at the end of Sep, so can't start my next grow yet. If you could add a link in this journal to your next one when you get around to it, I'd love to follow it. It'll give me something fun to read while I'm in the hospital.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey boss. As you know I used AN Sensi in my grow. In spite of the major problems that I ran into, my product turned out pretty nice by Minnesota standards. I get a great high from about one and a half hits every night. (I usually take two more a couple hours later.) Could be the quality of the LSD strain, but the nutes must have been ok too. Only bad thing is that the smoke really burns my mouth. Don't know what causes that. Anyway, vaporizing it takes all the excessive burning away.
> 
> I'm having surgery at the end of Sep, so can't start my next grow yet. If you could add a link in this journal to your next one when you get around to it, I'd love to follow it. It'll give me something fun to read while I'm in the hospital.


Hey, if AN Sensi is good enough for you, I think I'll give it a whirl. 

I'm building my scrog screen today. I think I have the dimensions worked out.

Edit:

Finished building and installing scrog screen (see below).

I guess I'll have to start my scrog journal soon if for no other reason than to give you something to read in the hospital.


----------



## ru4r34l (Sep 4, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey, if AN Sensi is good enough for you, I think I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> I'm building my scrog screen today. I think I have the dimensions worked out.


 pictures please, I need one to model my own after. September 20th I am looking to have my to ladies underneath their SCRoG net using auto-top off remote reservoir, inspired by you.

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2011)

ru4r34l said:


> pictures please, I need one to model my own after. September 20th I am looking to have my to ladies underneath their SCRoG net using auto-top off remote reservoir, inspired by you.
> 
> regards,


Funny you should say that. I just finished and am so proud of my work (and surprised at how easy it was), that I thought I'd post a pic (or two):







I was worried about the tri-meter and its wires getting in the way, but I slipped it in nice and snug without having to relocate the meter. Sweet. I also chose an extra wide mesh since I grow rather large bitches.







As you can see, I adjusted for the original scrog shelf being too low by building legs for the screen frame with PVC. I think I got the height just right in relation to the surface of the tub.

Ah, scrogging at last. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking very nice. If you grow the Diablo again, make sure to weave that fucker in and out of the mesh. With the vigor you get, you could have some massive cola's in there!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Looking very nice. If you grow the Diablo again, make sure to weave that fucker in and out of the mesh. With the vigor you get, you could have some massive cola's in there!


Thanks. I'm pretty pleased that the screen installation came out just as I pictured it in my head. Just securing it to the frame with zip ties now for finalizing. It's very sturdy, which will account for my monster vigor, and the extra wide mesh gives me much room to play around with training techniques. I'm not gonna miss all that string.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see how the ScrOG goes. I wanted to do one myself, I have been mucking around with my system too much right now. Link us kindly sir!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 4, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Can't wait to see how the ScrOG goes. I wanted to do one myself, I have been mucking around with my system too much right now. Link us kindly sir!


I had it in my head to scrog eight grows ago when I first started, but I had my buddy install the shelf too low so never got around to it until now. I'm kicking myself in the head because I realized just how easy it was to solve the problem by making legs for the screen frame to raise the height. Duh.

Anyway, getting off my lazy ass and finally building a proper screen frame has me pumped about growing again. Now where to find a cut? I don't want to grow the same thing again... I know that much.

edit:

Oh, yeah. When I start a new journal, I'll make a lot of noise... don't worry. Lol.

Can you just feel the excitement building?


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 5, 2011)

I read most of the 127 pages of this thread seeking guidance for my Diablo and Skywalker grow. Just wanted to ask if you guys would mind commenting on my grow. Please don't get mad if I am violating the protocols by asking. I'm reading your thread to see if I can learn something to maximize my yield. My goal is 1 lb per plant. Thanks in advance.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/459976-first-grow-diablo-skywalker-hydro.html


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 5, 2011)

btw Lordjin, What is your model mayhem id? I recognize the image in your signature. I'm in LA.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> I read most of the 127 pages of this thread seeking guidance for my Diablo and Skywalker grow. Just wanted to ask if you guys would mind commenting on my grow. Please don't get mad if I am violating the protocols by asking. I'm reading your thread to see if I can learn something to maximize my yield. My goal is 1 lb per plant. Thanks in advance.
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/459976-first-grow-diablo-skywalker-hydro.html


No worries. I left a post at your thread. And I Loooooove giving guidance.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 5, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> btw Lordjin, What is your model mayhem id? I recognize the image in your signature. I'm in LA.


see me response in your thread. Peace.

edit:

I meant to say see MY response. I guess everyone is Irish sometimes.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent screen, I could end up building one for an upcoming cab project, if my perpetual fails.
I can't wait to watch this all from start to finish.
But this time, keep a clone for vegging!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Excellent screen, I could end up building one for an upcoming cab project, if my perpetual fails.
> I can't wait to watch this all from start to finish.
> But this time, keep a clone for vegging!


Thanks. Yeah, this screen grow should be an interesting one. Even without the plants in there, just by putting the tub in place, I can visualize pretty well how the training strategy will pan out. This is going to be my most controlled grow and hopefully will result in a slightly greater yield (as well as better bud that is less stressed because they'll be lower from the light).

I also figured out where I'll cut an access hole in the tub lid for the shop vac I'm going to get. The scrog style means I have to keep the lid of the tub as stationary as possible since the stalks of the plants will be entangled in the screen. That means I can't just pry the lid open wildly to access the works underneath for water changes and whatnot.

I think I have it figured out now so will press on with the grow. It's all about figuring out these little logistical details before I actually turn the system on. Because once you turn it on, there's no turning back.


----------



## BluBerry (Sep 6, 2011)

*Looking good in here LJ!! This should be interesting to watch..*


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks. I commented on my thread to your comments and added the photos you suggested. what does the screen in your grow do for your grow? is it to support the heavy tops or does it force the plant to form a canopy? still a baby grower trying to figure all of this out.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks. I commented on my thread to your comments and added the photos you suggested. what does the screen in your grow do for your grow? is it to support the heavy tops or does it force the plant to form a canopy? still a baby grower trying to figure all of this out.


Correct and correct. It's to force the plant's main stalk to grow lying down so that its branches and bud sites are kept at an even level in relation to the light. They also will serve as supports when the colas get huge and top-heavy.


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 6, 2011)

can't wait to see it with plants in it...


----------



## lordjin (Sep 6, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> can't wait to see it with plants in it...


You and me both, doll.


----------



## daveroller (Sep 7, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. Yeah, this screen grow should be an interesting one. Even without the plants in there, just by putting the tub in place, I can visualize pretty well how the training strategy will pan out. This is going to be my most controlled grow and hopefully will result in a slightly greater yield (as well as better bud that is less stressed because they'll be lower from the light).
> 
> I also figured out where I'll cut an access hole in the tub lid for the shop vac I'm going to get. The scrog style means I have to keep the lid of the tub as stationary as possible since the stalks of the plants will be entangled in the screen. That means I can't just pry the lid open wildly to access the works underneath for water changes and whatnot.
> 
> I think I have it figured out now so will press on with the grow. It's all about figuring out these little logistical details before I actually turn the system on. Because once you turn it on, there's no turning back.


Hey dude. When you start your new journal, can you put in an explanation of how you're going to change your res water? I know that you've used a water pump in the past. Is that what you're going to use the shop vac for? That sounds a little scary because a shop vac can suck pretty hard.

(BTW, this might be a good time to start a new journal, since you got your fancy new SCROG setup in place.)


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Hey dude. When you start your new journal, can you put in an explanation of how you're going to change your res water? I know that you've used a water pump in the past. Is that what you're going to use the shop vac for? That sounds a little scary because a shop vac can suck pretty hard.
> 
> (BTW, this might be a good time to start a new journal, since you got your fancy new SCROG setup in place.)


Hi, Dave. Yes, kinda sounds crazy getting a shop vac for that reason, huh? But you may be thinking of the giant kind that janitors use. I'll be opting for a much smaller model running at 3 horse power, which will still suck pretty hard, but I'll just have to be careful. I think it should be okay. There's a lot of room in my res for roots, so pushing aside a clear space for suction is feasible. I'll probably also cover the opening of the vac's suction hose with a very fine wire mesh to prevent accidental root suction.

Mind, all of this still exists as just a picture in my head. But I assure you once I start using the vac, I'll document it in detail.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 7, 2011)

Just a funny picture of Rick Perry enjoying a corndog while walking by a mural. Hey, it's still my journal, right?

Enjoy.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've been doing a little nute shopping and came across Jungle Juice. Has anyone tried this? I'm thinking about trying it.


AFAIK AN's GMB is the EXACT same as GH's GMB *but they claim theirs to be much better. /shrugs

I almost bought the AN sense grow a/b and some of there other nutes but kept doing research because g0t daymn their lineup is fuqqin expensive. It wasn't until I came across home brewer's thread on the AN Connoisseur vs Dyna-Gro that I decided against the very well marketed AN line up. 

I don't have any personal experience (as you can see by my sig that this is my first time growing) but I do as much research as I can before hopping into things.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 8, 2011)

Declectic said:


> AFAIK AN's GMB is the EXACT same as GH's GMB &#8230;*but they claim theirs to be much better. /shrugs
> 
> I almost bought the AN sense grow a/b and some of there other nutes but kept doing research because g0t daymn their lineup is fuqqin expensive. It wasn't until I came across home brewer's thread on the AN Connoisseur vs Dyna-Gro that I decided against the very well marketed AN line up.
> 
> I don't have any personal experience (as you can see by my sig that this is my first time growing) but I do as much research as I can before hopping into things.


I've heard lots of people here talk down on AN based upon a perception they have formed through reading what others have written. But I'm afraid I'm only going to take AN bashing seriously from someone who has extensive personal experience comparing directly AN to GH in a hydro environment.

Peace.


----------



## BluBerry (Sep 8, 2011)

*I seen and followed that thread for a while. 
The Connoisseur is kinda high and I doubt the results they claim. 
I would be tempted to try the Dyna-Gro as well, due to the price and the results that were shown by HB.
Everyone has their own opinions. I'm sure all the brands work fine, but from everything that I have read and heard. 
I have not heard that AN did not produce results*. *
The price of AN IMO is not too high as long as you get good results from them.
I am using the Sensi Grow/Bloom and have had good results with them. 
I have never tried any other brand so I have nothing to compare the results of AN to.

As far as the vacuum for getting the water out. That will work. 
Not sure how convenient it will be tho.
I have a auto float valve in my rez with an exterior rez, which always circulates fresh water into the rez. 
I didn't have to change the rez during my flower cycle as there was always fresh water. 
When I do wanna get the water out of there I take a hose and stick it down in my rez and place a bucket a little lower than my rez and siphon the water from the rez into another bucket. Then I add more water back to my exterior rez which fills my rez back up.
Initially I had a water hose running from my drain valve which ran under my house. 
Flip the drain plug and it empties. 
I like the float valve alot better. It makes things alot easier to maintain and change.

Lots of little green words to read.. Haha!
*


----------



## lordjin (Sep 8, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I seen and followed that thread for a while. *
> *The Connoisseur is kinda high and I doubt the results they claim. *
> *I would be tempted to try the Dyna-Gro as well, due to the price and the results that were shown by HB.*
> *Everyone has their own opinions. I'm sure all the brands work fine, but from everything that I have read and heard. *
> ...


Yeah, I pretty much feel the way you do regarding different nute brands. They all work. How well they work depends on the person and how they apply it. It sounds like we're pretty much in the same boat. I've done nothing but the GH micro all this time and you've done nothing but AN Sensi. Like you, I have no major problem with the results GH has given me, but am ready to try another major brand so I can have a hands-on comparison between the two. I also like that the AN Sensi doesn't turn your solution all coffee color.

Ha ha. I have a float switch activated external res topping automatically with fresh water too. I know with this kind of active auto-refresh, I probably don't even have to change my water at all, but I like going the extra step. Plus, I like doing freaky things with vacuum cleaners. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 8, 2011)

*National Drug Report Shows Increase In Marijuana Use, Decrease In Meth (STATISTICS) *







http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/08/national-drug-report-statistics_n_954425.html


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 9, 2011)

hey Jin, how do I subscribe to your thread? i started a journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464118-diablo-skywalker-hydro-sog-grow.html


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> hey Jin, how do I subscribe to your thread? i started a journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464118-diablo-skywalker-hydro-sog-grow.html


Hey, sexy. I think you get automatically subbed to a thread you comment on?


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 9, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> hey Jin, how do I subscribe to your thread? i started a journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464118-diablo-skywalker-hydro-sog-grow.html


 MENSA barbie could not figure that out? this is richly ironic.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> MENSA barbie could not figure that out? this is richly ironic.


Hey come on now, be nice.


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 9, 2011)

When you're on a thread you click thread tools (on the blue bar above the first post of the page)>subscribe to thread. Then it brings you to a new page and you choose add subscription. Then when you click my rollitup on the top bar it'll show you when each thread has new unread posts! But that is kind of ironic about the name lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> When you're on a thread you click thread tools (on the blue bar above the first post of the page)>subscribe to thread. Then it brings you to a new page and you choose add subscription. Then when you click my rollitup on the top bar it'll show you when each thread has new unread posts! But that is kind of ironic about the name lol


Lol, Brandon. Lol.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2011)

Mad props LJ; this is an amazing grow. I don't think I've ever seen roots that beautiful, or that massive. You certainly know what you're doing.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Mad props LJ; this is an amazing grow. I don't think I've ever seen roots that beautiful, or that massive. You certainly know what you're doing.


I'm a little high right now and so am having trouble formulating a response to this. I really do appreciate that you were just trying to warn against over-spending, cuz I ain't no trust fund kid. I def got the sense it was coming from another grower and not just some asshole. Respect.

I really don't want to serve as a champion of any particular brand of nutrient. Rather, I think I have a unique system that is well suited for direct nute line comparisons. And since this Diablo journal turned out to be a huge advertisement for GH, I think it's time to demonstrate AN in direct contrast. I want to show everyone here if that Urban Grower Mustache dude is full of shit or not. And then I'll just go down the line and my various journals can serve as nute comparisons.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2011)

So I just thought I'd remind everyone that I'm well versed in the fine art of creating quality eye candy just as much as growing brain candy. (Not so subtle way of saying that every single pic in my journal including avatars were shot by yours truly)  So you don't think I'm just putting up hot chick photos I pulled off google.

Here's a higher-res version of my (former) avatar for all you guys (and gals). Enjoy it quickly because they might remove it.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hey come on now, be nice.


oh I am sent her PM last night on how to do it, im crusty but sweet.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> oh I am sent her PM last night on how to do it, im crusty but sweet.


Ha ha. Kinda like a peach cobbler?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2011)

You can expect my next journal to be titled that. I've been going back and forth with a couple of other growers on another thread regarding my planned comparison of GH vs. Advanced. A couple of experienced guys griped about all the different bottles of stuff you have to combine with the AN line.

Well, it looks like AN has created a less expensive mirror of the three part GH I've been using. We shall see, AN, we shall see... The numbers are the same, but I'll be using a selection of AN enhancers (especially in the flower stage) that will make it a more dynamic comparison. Hang tight. I just gotta re-do the seals on my lid gasket and I'll get a couple of cuttings going with Jungle Juice asap.


----------



## solanero (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the thumbs up Lordjin. Check the new pics i posted. She's still hangin in there , i may just keep this strain around for awhile. Already have a baby in the wings waitin for her to move out. Till i find something better , that is.lol

Oh, and your stuff is super amazing, as i'm sure you know. I can only hope to do as well.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2011)

solanero said:


> Thanks for the thumbs up Lordjin. Check the new pics i posted. She's still hangin in there , i may just keep this strain around for awhile. Already have a baby in the wings waitin for her to move out. Till i find something better , that is.lol
> 
> Oh, and your stuff is super amazing, as i'm sure you know. I can only hope to do as well.


Peace, friend.

There's much to be said about the ability to stay with a grow to finish. Hell, that's half the battle right there. 

As I commented on your journal, I look forward to seeing what your next looks like.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> shot by yours truly)


what kind of camera u using?

also, i'll look forward to that GH vs AN thread


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2011)

Declectic said:


> what kind of camera u using?
> 
> also, i'll look forward to that GH vs AN thread


Thanks, I'm trying to time this so we'll be into cooler weather during my next flower period. Though I have an indoor system, things still are affected by the weather outside. Cooler temps in the weather just means my system will run better and consequently the buds will be of a higher quality.

I've been using the Canon eos 7D for most of my stuff, but I have my eye on shooting full frame with the 5D Mark II.

You a photographer?


----------



## Declectic (Sep 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to time this so we'll be into cooler weather during my next flower period. Though I have an indoor system, things still are affected by the weather outside. Cooler temps in the weather just means my system will run better and consequently the buds will be of a higher quality.
> 
> I've been using the Canon eos 7D for most of my stuff, but I have my eye on shooting full frame with the 5D Mark II.
> 
> You a photographer?


Sweet I'm an amateur photographer last year before my wife and I got married, I picked up the Canon 550D I'm still only rocking the kit lens LOL but I'll PM you some pics i've taken. Just a fun hobby to me, but also an expensive hobby!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2011)

Declectic said:


> Sweet&#8230; I'm an amateur photographer&#8230; last year before my wife and I got married, I picked up the Canon 550D&#8230; I'm still only rocking the kit lens LOL but I'll PM you some pics i've taken. Just a fun hobby to me, but also an expensive hobby!


Expensive is right. There is just something about the idea of capturing a moment in time that intrigues me to no end, though. I'll probably be spending my last dime chasing that dream...

You have a nice array of 'walk-about' photos there in that link you sent. Good compositional sense, too. Nice work!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2011)

Calling, 323Cheezy... 
Calling, 323Cheezy...

Do you read?

Over.


----------



## Declectic (Sep 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Expensive is right.


damn straight!!!! thats why I still just have that kit lens LOL


----------



## lordjin (Sep 12, 2011)

Declectic said:


> damn straight!!!! thats why I still just have that kit lens LOL


I'll try to have new girly material to show off in my next journal. Woo Hoo!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 13, 2011)

Copy that ....whutsup photo boy....lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Copy that ....whutsup photo boy....lol


Screen installation - check
Money for nutes and odds and ends - check
quality clones - no check yet


----------



## Declectic (Sep 13, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I'll try to have new girly material to show off in my next journal. Woo Hoo!


I wanna see now!!!! kiss-ass


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

Declectic said:


> I wanna see now!!!! kiss-ass


A request, huh? I'll see what I can do to further beautify my journal.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 13, 2011)

Lordjin,
check these out on either google, seedfinder, or whereever.


Jack the Ripper
Deep Chunk
Red Dragon
Qrazy Train
Pandora's Box
Pure Afghan
Thai
Colombian
Hawaiian
Citral


See if any of these perk your interests.
Enjoy the day!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 13, 2011)

im pretty much out of og cuts..... 
However .... if you want me to see what the shop has ...i might get some more goodies...
For the most part there are ogs are elite ...
I just havnt been able to yieeld miuch off them...
But i know you could...

I just grw out tahoe ... and it was dan og venom smell and all ....

They probly have some tahoes , louies, and some others..
As for now i gave everthing away ecept for some some pre 98 bubbas , blue larry , and master kush....
Oh yeah i have a diablo in flower..


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Lordjin,
> check these out on either google, seedfinder, or whereever.
> 
> 
> ...


Hm that is sure an interesting sounding list "Deep Chunk? Pandora's Box?" I need cuttings soon. I've been dragging my ass for the past several weeks saying I'm gonna start a new scrog journal... and well, here I am ready to go and no clones. I'm keeping my eye out.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 13, 2011)

Also Gorilla Grape.
Good luck with the project.
Can you get us some shots of the empty workspace?
I want to see what it looks like naked.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> im pretty much out of og cuts.....
> However .... if you want me to see what the shop has ...i might get some more goodies...
> For the most part there are ogs are elite ...
> I just havnt been able to yieeld miuch off them...
> ...


Elite genetics, you say? That's music to my ears, bro. I'm open to either Tahoe or Louie or any other elite OG you think is good. I know about the yield, believe me I know... but I'd rather have 14oz of prime OG than over a pound of some heavy yielder.

I could always just call up Sunset Super and have their guy deliver a couple of cuts to my house, but this might be more fun.

I'll keep you updated. I should have my system ready to drop clones in this weekend... bubbling and ready.

Are the clones at your shop rooted in rockwool cubes? I hate that brown sponge plug thing.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Also Gorilla Grape.
> Good luck with the project.
> Can you get us some shots of the empty workspace?
> I want to see what it looks like naked.


I'll take detailed photos of the works right as I start this time. Many of you will say "is that all it is?"


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 13, 2011)

blue larry kinda reminded me of your diablo ....
Cause it was a beast ... straight softball and golfball buds....












Master x sour dubbs







tahoe



















this message wil self destruct in 5hrs.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 13, 2011)

i believe their rockwool....
they always give me free cuts when i go ..
I usually have to buy the ogees....($15)
But im gonna message them today ...n hopefully they ill get back too me before the weekend...

I was just saying i didnt yield good .... but ii thougth the genetics were there ...maybe its me ..
You really dial em up nice..... im working on my veg techique ... but louie always yields best for me....out of the ogers....
ill see whats rooting...


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> blue larry kinda reminded me of your diablo ....
> Cause it was a beast ... straight softball and golfball buds....
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive. I like the trichome structure on those sample photos.

I'm just gonna trust your judgment and say get me a decent yielding legit og. I'll do the rest.

The Blue Larry looks righteous. Great work (again). It looks better than my Diablo. Doh! Did I just say that? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 13, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i believe their rockwool....
> they always give me free cuts when i go ..
> I usually have to buy the ogees....($15)
> But im gonna message them today ...n hopefully they ill get back too me before the weekend...
> ...


15 bucks a pop?  That's reasonable. No prob.

And remember, when they're finished, you'll have played an important part in the grow. I'll be sure to set aside some of the strongest top nugs just for you.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 14, 2011)

Silly stoner, get some clones and get that baby fired up already!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Silly stoner, get some clones and get that baby fired up already!


Do you hear that, 323Cheezy? Do you hear that?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 14, 2011)

im workin on it...
pm sent to po..
i shud no more by friday....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 14, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> im workin on it...
> pm sent to po..
> i shud no more by friday....


Woop! Woop!

thanks, boss!


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 16, 2011)

I was just informed tahoe, diablo, and larry og are availible right now...
By tmro they said they would have the louie cuts ready ...
So id say go for tahoe or louie...

I thoght 6 ... but let me know how many u need ....ill send u a pm ...
To meet up with u...


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> I was just informed tahoe, diablo, and larry og are availible right now...
> By tmro they said they would have the louie cuts ready ...
> So id say go for tahoe or louie...
> 
> ...


They don't break the six packs up? It would be ideal if I could get two. 

Answered your PM. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 16, 2011)

2 plants ...lol!
Shit man i could just give u two diablo cuts for free....(I thot u wanted like 10)
But i want u to get the louie or tahoe....good stuff
You really had me sweatin....
ill definately take care of you bro...


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> 2 plants ...lol!
> Shit man i could just give u two diablo cuts for free....(I thot u wanted like 10)
> But i want u to get the louie or tahoe....good stuff
> You really had me sweatin....
> ill definately take care of you bro...


You're way too good to me. I want that San Fernando shit for sure, and am willing to wait.

EDIT:

10? I wish. The terms of my card says I'm allowed like only six adult plants? I like to keep it waaay under my limit. And why fuck around when I can get a pound average with two cuts?

It's gonna be loads of fun firing up a new journal with the cuts you source me.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 16, 2011)

A closer look at my latest avatar girl. Any more requests?


----------



## dirk d (Sep 17, 2011)

jin, i like this one! excellent job


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2011)

dirk d said:


> jin, i like this one! excellent job


Just for you, duder.


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful pic and model as always. Can't wait to watch you grow some dank


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Beautiful pic and model as always. Can't wait to watch you grow some dank


Thanks for the encouragement. Hot women, hot plants. You love 'em, I love 'em.... we ALL love 'em. Lol!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 17, 2011)

Tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Tick tock, tick tock.


I can't take the peer pressure. Must be patient... must... be... patient.

edit:

but in all seriousness. I figure the longer I wait, not only do I get San Fernando cuts from 323Cheez-meister, I grow into cooler and cooler months. A hot weather grow like I just did is okay, but if you really want to see something beautiful, you need to see one of my cool weather grows. With the screen I just so perfectly installed and my planned nute upgrade, I promise a much prettier grow with less hassled leaves. 

edit again:

It is my firm belief that growing in colder weather produces more potent bud for me. Not only do my lights run cooler... not to mention the water staying colder, the dark "night periods" are extra cold. It's my belief that this more dramatic drop in air temp during dark periods that the colder autumn/winter months afford grows a more potent, refined, more crystal-covered finished bud. This could just be my own grower's voodoo superstition, but that's just what I've observed.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm just impatient


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2011)

A big reason I'm able to remain so calm and patient is this.







As you can see, my premium nugs are gone (took me almost four months to finish) and now I've finally reached the medium grade stuff which I've been shredding and vaping.

Amazingly, it still only takes one kief sprinkled bowl in the morning to get me super high (still gives me shooting bolts of energy through my body after all these months of smoking it). And the high still lasts for the better part of eight hours without having to recharge. 

Now I've been smoking for a while, boys and girls, so I appreciate a strain with good staying power more than anything else. I'll give this stuff a very high grade for resistance to tolerance buildup even with heavy daily usage for spans of months.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 18, 2011)

You're talking about the pure power plant, or is it the G13?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2011)

potpimp said:


> You're talking about the pure power plant, or is it the G13?


No, still that same OG Diab I grew. That stale shit is still getting me wicked high.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 18, 2011)

How much detail are you going to be putting in the next journal?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 19, 2011)

i will be goin in this week for sure and will have you those this week...
i just didnt want to go in till im gonna re up myself....
by friday youll have them ....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> i will be goin in this week for sure and will have you those this week...
> i just didnt want to go in till im gonna re up myself....
> by friday youll have them ....


Holy shit. Awesome. I guess I'll just do the bare minimum to get it started. I can recycle some used hydroton, need new net pots, get like a quart of AN nutes... I'll worry about the rest later. Getting 'em going is the main thing.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> How much detail are you going to be putting in the next journal?


 
Well since I kinda started my last journal ten days into flower, I think this one will be a bit more detailed by virtue of the fact that I'll be showing my scrog screen filling from day one.


----------



## BluBerry (Sep 19, 2011)

*Cooler weather, fresh clones, scrog screen, 1000 w light & AN nutes. Deadly combination!
You should have a very nice grow and harvest with some monstrous budz!!*


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Cooler weather, fresh clones, scrog screen, 1000 w light & AN nutes. Deadly combination!
> You should have a very nice grow and harvest with some monstrous budz!!*


It sure helps to know that I have your confidence. Oh boy, now I'm feeling the pressure... Lol.


----------



## BluBerry (Sep 19, 2011)

*Makes me wanna make some adjustments to my setup and get in on the cool weather grow myself. 
I still have a little bit of time left. No pressure. Lol! 
*


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Makes me wanna make some adjustments to my setup and get in on the cool weather grow myself.
> I still have a little bit of time left. No pressure. Lol!
> *


Yeah, come on! If I'm gonna do it, you gotta do it too! I'm browsing my hydro shop's website as we speak!


----------



## BluBerry (Sep 19, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, come on! If I'm gonna do it, you gotta do it too! I'm browsing my hydro shop's website as we speak!


 *Haha! Peer pressure! Come on just one hit. It won't kill ya! Lol
I'd be starting from seed. No hydro shops around this neck of the woodz!
*


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Haha! Peer pressure! Come on just one hit. It won't kill ya! Lol*
> *I'd be starting from seed. No hydro shops around this neck of the woodz!*


Oh, I'm shopping for nutes, not clones. The actual cuts will be sourced from 323Cheezy.

I was just reading up on AN Sensi. It says that it has pharmaceutical grade chelators. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think the GH formula I've been using is chelated.

Here's a little description I pulled off Wiki regarding chelation as it relates to horitculture:

Fertilizers
Many mineral deficiencies can occur in plants, such as iron chlorosis, which can reduce the nutritional benefits of crops and eventually result in plant death. Mineral chelates have been used to alleviate the mineral deficiencies of affected crops through liquid foliar applications. These fertilizers are also used to prevent deficiencies from occurring and improving the overall health of the plants.


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, some real info on why GH might not be the bees-knees end all nute. I see so much about how GH is all you ever need. I have always felt that they were cheaper for a reason. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> Wow, some real info on why GH might not be the bees-knees end all nute. I see so much about how GH is all you ever need. I have always felt that they were cheaper for a reason. Thanks for the info.


Hey, yeah. One of the most frequent criticisms of AN has been the higher price tag. It does cost a bit more, but the difference isn't outrageous either (We're talking Sensi and not Connoisseur or some such thing.) I know I said I'd try AN's new Jungle Juice, but that is actually a lower-quality formula priced to compete directly with GH Flora. So I'm going with Sensi and will use something called 'Kushie Kush' in flower.

I'm looking forward to comparing directly first hand. I'm hoping my journals will serve as a good comparison test for people trying to decide between GH and Advanced.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't see what chelation has to do with nutes for plants. Why do they have heavy metals in their product and how would removing them make a difference? The plants are not going to uptake anything but what they need. They don't just indiscriminately suck up things. Me thinks it's more marketing BS.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I don't see what chelation has to do with nutes for plants. Why do they have heavy metals in their product and how would removing them make a difference? The plants are not going to uptake anything but what they need. They don't just indiscriminately suck up things. Me thinks it's more marketing BS.


You might be right. 

I'm not a plant biologist, so can't really tell what's vital and what's the company dancing around jargon to make their product sound better. But are any of us really going to study genetic cellular biology and microscopic chemical reactions? I doubt we can put our bongs down long enough for that. Ha!

I've gotten a pretty equal portion of AN doubters and people who sing its praises, so I look forward to finding out for myself. I will, of course, document my comparison in full color here at RIU.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay Urban Grower, your reputation and your mustache are on the line here.






Remember, AN. You have to beat this:







Edit: It was on sale at my local hydro shop for 12.97 each. Turns out it's actually cheaper than GH. Let the games begin...


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 20, 2011)

The cuts will be ready tmro ... (i will pick them up thursday)
so u better be there when i come knocking on your door...
chelation boy ....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> The cuts will be ready tmro ... (i will pick them up thursday)
> so u better be there when i come knocking on your door...
> chelation boy ....


I dedicate this next grow to 323Cheezy.

kiss-ass


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

New Journal???


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2011)

The new journal is so close to starting that I can almost smell it.

Edit:

Just let me get this sucker by the 30k views mark and we'll turn the page.

Attention whore! Attention whore!


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

F the views. Let's talk about the likes!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> F the views. Let's talk about the likes!


Likes whore! Likes whore!


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 21, 2011)

Pffft.

I just wish these threads were perpetual. Is there a way to not have to click refresh to see if someone answered? I just wish it was more instantaneous.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Attention whore! Attention whore!


[video]http://youtu.be/VUT_vywXHqI[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2011)

Somehow that serves as an appropriate soundtrack to my conversation with Lantern.

Fuckin' funny ass song btw.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 21, 2011)

Interested to see your sensi results. Subbed.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 21, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Somehow that serves as an appropriate soundtrack to my conversation with Lantern.
> 
> Fuckin' funny ass song btw.


Love me some deadmau5


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Interested to see your sensi results. Subbed.


Hey, alright. Got Homebrewer here. Better make it a good one.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice! Be interesting to see what method you use next


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> Nice! Be interesting to see what method you use next


High pressure aeroponics = The final frontier for Hydro growers. There's nowhere left to go up after that.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 21, 2011)

for iron deficiency I use composted salmon on my soil grows -nothing has ever made a plant greener i swear. Think I will try to experiment with it on the girls (almost two months of veg lol) to see if it does the same. Anyways when that journal launches I'm in.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 21, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> for iron deficiency I use composted salmon on my soil grows -nothing has ever made a plant greener i swear. Think I will try to experiment with it on the girls (almost two months of veg lol) to see if it does the same. Anyways when that journal launches I'm in.


I'd love to see a photo of that plant you've been vegging.


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 22, 2011)

i would just like to ask everyone to suck my cock. just sayin'...


----------



## Lanternslight (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't understand the hostility.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2011)

Lanternslight said:


> I don't understand the hostility.


I don't understand the cock.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 22, 2011)

hey jin ....text me your location.... so i can google it...
I have your number... so ill be texting u bye 1 o'clock.... 
So let me know the specs....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hey jin ....text me your location.... so i can google it...
> I have your number... so ill be texting u bye 1 o'clock....
> So let me know the specs....


Holy Shit! I'm so lazy that I still have a couple of loose ends to tie up tonight. Specifically, I just need to h2o2 some old clay pellets I'm recycling, replace my light duct (ducting I already have, but need to get a wire cutter, I let my old one rust shut by accident)... and let me see... I think that's it. I broke the hose nozzle on my external res pump last night doing some cleaning... so I had to dig through a mountain of shit piled up in a storage closet to find a replacement. I finally found replacement nozzles (three in fact) but they were way at the bottom of a shit pile of boxes...urgh.

Let's see, I'll get home extra early from work today to do this final prep work.

Just text me and I'll respond with my info.

Muchas Gracias, amigo!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 22, 2011)

Sub and a very nice read thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2011)

SWUSAZ said:


> Sub and a very nice read thank you.


Peace to you.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 22, 2011)

okay im going to sfv...ill talk to you soon....


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> okay im going to sfv...ill talk to you soon....


I can't take the excitement.


----------



## dirk d (Sep 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Holy Shit! I'm so lazy that I still have a couple of loose ends to tie up tonight. Specifically, I just need to h2o2 some old clay pellets I'm recycling, replace my light duct (ducting I already have, but need to get a wire cutter, I let my old one rust shut by accident)... and let me see... I think that's it. I broke the hose nozzle on my external res pump last night doing some cleaning... so I had to dig through a mountain of shit piled up in a storage closet to find a replacement. I finally found replacement nozzles (three in fact) but they were way at the bottom of a shit pile of boxes...urgh.
> 
> Let's see, I'll get home extra early from work today to do this final prep work.
> 
> ...


i see your getting lazy in your weed smoking days lol


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i see your getting lazy in your weed smoking days lol


If I got any lazier, I'd be in a coma.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm excited you're getting your cuts. Can't wait to follow another grow in your monster cab


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 22, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I can't take the excitement.


i want to meet cheezy too. i didn't realize we are all neighbors. maybe we should all go for a drink sometime?


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm jealous


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 22, 2011)

jin didja get your clones? what about the other FOUR???


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i want to meet cheezy too. i didn't realize we are all neighbors. maybe we should all go for a drink sometime?


Cheezy AND his GF are the BEST!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> jin didja get your clones? what about the other FOUR???


Yup, got 'em sweetie. You can be the caretaker of my other four if you'd like.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> I'm jealous


Hey, I totally wish there was a little less distance between us.

I've had the fine experience of meeting two, count 'em two, people from RIU in person. Lovely peeps. I'm sure there are many more fine folks talking it up on these forums.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

Out with old in with new. Thanks to 323Cheezy!

Click the second link in my sig. I promise I'm trying to make 'em grow as fast as they can.








Look how battered my tub looks now. I was gonna throw it out, but it would be a bitch to cut all those holes again.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 23, 2011)

So, what are we growing, again?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 23, 2011)

those are tahoes.....
Jin man you have no idea how much i went threw to deliver those cuts...
I wont get into detials.... but i can garuntte its the real deal tahoe ... that was circulating more than 10 odd years ago...
swerve himself comes on forum , just recently , said the tahoe was his flagship strain... and gave it to my club 5 years back...
My club (po) actually usses the tahoe in all there new strain crooses as there best breading stock ....
Pretty much there best cut of og theyve had for years..or the closest thing to the back in the day og....
The cut has allot old history .... these cuts were sold for thousands of dollars before og was readily avilibe to the public...
Come to hear about it .. i know the louie was sold for 60,000 dollars back in the 01... and now ten years later... the cut has been released to growers of the aec collective and eventually found its way to my club this year....

I hope you can veg out these tahoes atleast 3 weeeks , for yield, and maybe top them once.... just to let thr bottoms catch up...

All in all ... it was nice meeting ... and my gf hates me for takin her on a wild goose chase...
But luckily i accomadated her for all her work ...(dinner, gas , and meds)....
Sorry for comiong over all crumby and sweaty lookin..lol We just hicked runyin anyon twise before we went in....
And i wouldnt want you to think i was trying to impress u.... hhahah...

Lastly i was so high off that diablo ...... me and my girl... i just couldnt wipe that cheezy smile off my face after that....
We loved the resin bong and your keith technique.... you are just as cool in person ....
im sure this whole ordeal was worth it......


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> those are tahoes.....
> Jin man you have no idea how much i went threw to deliver those cuts...
> I wont get into detials.... but i can garuntte its the real deal tahoe ... that was circulating more than 10 odd years ago...
> swerve himself comes on forum , just recently , said the tahoe was his flagship strain... and gave it to my club 5 years back...
> ...


Wow, now that was entertaining.

Well, i think it might be the interaction between my Diablo THC and your Blue Larry THC. They mix well. I know because I smoked that nug you left me last night and my usual wake and bake has me feeling extra high this morning-- still interacting with your bowl I smoked last night. I always say mixing it up tricks and confuses the THC receptors in your brain... getting you higher than just smoking one type, which I have been doing for months. So thanks for that, too.

And, man. I don't know how to thank you two. I know you did a lot of driving for me. And I didn't even notice that you were sweaty. But next time please shower and dress more appropriately. Lol.

The cut background is awesome. And having this kind of information is exactly why I didn't want to get it from some numbskull behind any ol' dispensary counter. Yeah, the young clone structure of these Tahoes you laid on me reminds me a lot of the Platinum OG I grew before the Diablo. THAT was beautiful weed, but the fuckers stretched out of control and I had to break a bunch of branches late in flower. At least I know what to expect this time. I'm gonna have to read up on topping. I'm totally willing to battle height issues for a great legit OG smoke. So I'm scrogging AND topping. That's pretty much all I can do. Let's see what happens.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 23, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> We loved the resin bong and your keith technique.... you are just as cool in person ....
> im sure this whole ordeal was worth it......


Now I'm even more jealous


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 23, 2011)

sucks to be on the other side of the continent.. sooo lonely lol, man I never even heard of tahoe.. now what's with this resin bong?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 23, 2011)

hahah!
The resin bong is nutz!
I usually only smoke blunts...so its beeen awhile since i took a ripp of the bong...
But imm sure it had tons of resin .... 
Jin pulled out this wierd contarption and made keif sprinkeld over diablo...

we thought after ...that it was laced ..cause we were spacing hardcore...
More happy tho ...
The blularry is really social smoke ..but it was definate resin bong madness...
My gf didnt even hit the larry and just toke one hit of diablo....
She was muy happy...since she loves a bong...lol
good times...


----------



## daveroller (Sep 23, 2011)

Sub'ed Jin Man!

Looking forward to reading your journal on this one, even though I can't get any OG cuttings where I live. I want to see how well your system works, though. Looks very cool so far.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> hahah!
> The resin bong is nutz!
> I usually only smoke blunts...so its beeen awhile since i took a ripp of the bong...
> But imm sure it had tons of resin ....
> ...


Oh, lordy. Now my filthy bong is known to the RIU community. Lol.

It's a small bong and it gets caked with black shit like after three bowls. Pain to clean. Shoulda whipped out the vape (vapes make even so-so tasting weed taste toasty good), but it's not like we had all the time in the world and those things have to heat up and shit.

The blularry gave me a quick 'wake me up' when I hit in the parking lot with you. But then I went back inside and smoked that bud you gave me -- I became confused (in a good way). Let me tell you it made setting up and finally planting the babies just a little more challenging. I still had a lot of shit to do after you left, and I was running around like a madman cuz of that Larry. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

daveroller said:


> Sub'ed Jin Man!
> 
> Looking forward to reading your journal on this one, even though I can't get any OG cuttings where I live. I want to see how well your system works, though. Looks very cool so far.


Thank you, kind Sir. I'm using your nute brand now.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 23, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> sucks to be on the other side of the continent.. sooo lonely lol, man I never even heard of tahoe.. now what's with this resin bong?


That's okay. We're all together in cyber-spirit.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> So the entire process took me 12.5 hours. I finished well before midnight which is waaaay better than the hell I went through last time. WANTED: 1 Female trimmer. Must have delicate hands and a body to die for. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD ASS GROW!!!! Period!
What's. Was the weight total?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

vapedup said:


> BAD ASS GROW!!!! Period!
> What's. Was the weight total?


Hey, I remember those pictures. That was a glorious and terrible day.

Total dry weight came to like just under 15 zips if I recall.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice Jin! Nice! Y didn't u tell me u were quite the growrer!  keeping secrets?! Nice man! Means it should be coming along nice in ur jars?! How about an update pic!?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Nice Jin! Nice! Y didn't u tell me u were quite the growrer!  keeping secrets?! Nice man! Means it should be coming along nice in ur jars?! How about an update pic!?


That's past tense: Came along nicely in my jars. All the premium nugs were sold to shops, given to friends, and smoked by yours truly. I'm now on the shit stock, but I shouldn't complain because it's still getting me plenty high.


----------



## vespa8910 (Oct 4, 2011)

hey lordjin,

which combo meter is that I seen in the first post of this thread?


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 4, 2011)

gin man ....
how are the babies....?


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> gin man ....
> how are the babies....?


I think you of all people need to be seeing my 323Cheezy Tahoe thread.

Second link in sig.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

vespa8910 said:


> hey lordjin,
> 
> which combo meter is that I seen in the first post of this thread?


Hey, Vespa. It's this one. How are your plants doing, btw?


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 4, 2011)

yo Jinny came by to check out your grow. see my latest pics. I have one monster and a bunch of runts but they are all getting green and look healthy finally. just started to flower. hope I'm done by the time my parents come for thanksgiving. oops hijacked your thread. I'm a narcissist.... where are your cuts you got from cheezy? XOXO


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> yo Jinny came by to check out your grow. see my latest pics. I have one monster and a bunch of runts but they are all getting green and look healthy finally. just started to flower. hope I'm done by the time my parents come for thanksgiving. oops hijacked your thread. I'm a narcissist.... where are your cuts you got from cheezy? XOXO


See the second link in my sig for new thread, darlin'.

Also, I looked at your update and am very proud of you. Good work!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's forget yesterday go and look forward to a bright tomorrow. Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 7, 2011)

She's ah Keeper!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 7, 2011)

rhump11 said:


> She's ah Keeper!


Absolutely! The smell just keeps getting stronger!

Bumpy bump on old thread.


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey man beautiful plants you have under your belt! In your early posts I saw you suggested to us to upgrade to a commecial pump for around $60 and I'm wondering which one you have? Is it anything like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMMERCIAL-AIR-PUMP-6-OUTLET-HYDROPONIC-AQUARIUM-POND-/180732870620?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1484bfdc#ht_880wt_754


----------



## lordjin (Oct 14, 2011)

Pistols&Crystals said:


> Hey man beautiful plants you have under your belt! In your early posts I saw you suggested to us to upgrade to a commecial pump for around $60 and I'm wondering which one you have? Is it anything like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COMMERCIAL-AIR-PUMP-6-OUTLET-HYDROPONIC-AQUARIUM-POND-/180732870620?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1484bfdc#ht_880wt_754


Thanks! Yes, that is the exact one. Get it!


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm unsubscribing to this thread now that it's over, I bet you've never heard that one!
I'm already with you on the Tahoe grow brother, I'll see you over there.

But let me take this time to say, what an excellent growth that was. If you look at what you did as a season, you really, REALLY, made the most out of the time they had.
Excellent gardening
Great photography. Amazing quality, even in the useless corners of the photo.
And on top of that, you really know how to accent each model.
You are a great photographer.
I someday will get into personal photography, not necessarily to sell nice shots, but I want to be able to take stunning shots of my gardens, fish tanks, and whatever else.

See you on the Tahoe!
And I'm gonna browse through this thread once more to experience it again.


----------



## lordjin (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I'm unsubscribing to this thread now that it's over, I bet you've never heard that one!
> I'm already with you on the Tahoe grow brother, I'll see you over there.
> 
> But let me take this time to say, what an excellent growth that was. If you look at what you did as a season, you really, REALLY, made the most out of the time they had.
> ...


Not only did you bump my stale old thread... such compliments. I love compliments. Thank you. 

I'm glad you like my stuff. If I can reach out to one person, one person... then my work is done. Lol.


----------



## AZbestoutdoors (Oct 18, 2011)

Your root growth says it all, thanks for the info!


----------



## lordjin (Oct 18, 2011)

AZbestoutdoors said:


> Your root growth says it all, thanks for the info!


Thanks! And you're welcome! 

bumpy bump on old thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> okay im going to sfv...ill talk to you soon....


I want to hang out too!   I got some real nice Banana OG to bring to the party.

Oh... and nice grow. I'm checking out the new one now.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I want to hang out too!   I got some real nice Banana OG to bring to the party.
> 
> Oh... and nice grow. I'm checking out the new one now.


Hey, thanks!

Bumpy bump on old thread.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok i made it to page 11, Wow,now I really hate being a dirt bag, only way to roll when doing it in the woods like a bear,But my sweet spot was washed away with all my girls because Irene was a nasty bitch that had no heart for My loving girls that i did not get a chance to even enjoy. I will finsh reading , but like many threads on this site it is just way to hard to keep up as they grow faster then most plants lol............Peace


----------



## lordjin (Nov 19, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Ok i made it to page 11, Wow,now I really hate being a dirt bag, only way to roll when doing it in the woods like a bear,But my sweet spot was washed away with all my girls because Irene was a nasty bitch that had no heart for My loving girls that i did not get a chance to even enjoy. I will finsh reading , but like many threads on this site it is just way to hard to keep up as they grow faster then most plants lol............Peace


Oh! Old thread bumpy bump. Thanks!


----------



## YaK (Nov 24, 2011)

That's the best mushroom endorsement I've ever heard. I went 39 years before even trying weed, I doubt it'll be 41 by the time I try mushrooms (adds credence to the gateway gig, lol)

I just started reading this thread today, skipped around to see your first weight, then I'll slow down and read. good job all the way around brohamski.




lordjin said:


> Oh, duder, that is so awesome. I'm a stoner through and through, but I have to say hands down if asked what my most incredible drug experience has been, it's easily this one batch of shrooms I did back in the wilder college dorm days. This stuff was a straight 8 hour ride through the gates of heaven with the most beautiful come down I have ever felt in my life. I ate one medium sized cap and a stem and 45 minutes later I was literally crying tears of utter joy. It was amazing. I was all alone in my room, went outside and started bawling with tears of joy out on the lawn, so had to run quickly back into our house and back into my room to cry it out (while strangely laughing at the same time). I took a drive off campus to the outskirts of town when I started coming down. I drove up to the hills, took a stroll through a mountain path and smoked a bowl on a rock to watch the sunset. Best fucking trip I've ever had... All by myself too.
> 
> Edit:
> I forget what external stimulus it was that caused this incredibly euphoric emotional outburst... I think it was the sheer color of the grass and trees and the beauty of the clouds in the sky that looked so inspirational that I was moved to tears. Not just watery eyes sniffles... Gushing with tears at the beauty of nature... I literally had to run and hide so no one would see me like this. I was laughing and crying my eyes out at the same time... if anyone saw me... you get the picture.
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Nov 24, 2011)

YaK said:


> That's the best mushroom endorsement I've ever heard. I went 39 years before even trying weed, I doubt it'll be 41 by the time I try mushrooms (adds credence to the gateway gig, lol)
> 
> I just started reading this thread today, skipped around to see your first weight, then I'll slow down and read. good job all the way around brohamski.


OMG, did someone actually read that?

Yikes!

ps. thanks.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> OMG, did someone actually read that?
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> ps. thanks.


I just smoked a bowl in recognition of your amazing shroom trip. Hopefully I can have one of its magnitude soon... just gotta find those dank shrooms..


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I just smoked a bowl in recognition of your amazing shroom trip. Hopefully I can have one of its magnitude soon... just gotta find those dank shrooms..


Make sure you get them from a trusted source. It would be even better if you could get a thumbs up from someone you trust who has actually done them. You gotta be careful with that shit because there is an off off chance that you could get some bad stuff... And a bad shroom trip I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Make sure you get them from a trusted source. It would be even better if you could get a thumbs up from someone you trust who has actually done them. You gotta be careful with that shit because there is an off off chance that you could get some bad stuff... And a bad shroom trip I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.


That is the truth!!! Worst night I've had in my life (ok, second worst night) was off one tiny little mushroom. Thought I was gonna die. Crazy shit I tell you.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> That is the truth!!! Worst night I've had in my life (ok, second worst night) was off one tiny little mushroom. Thought I was gonna die. Crazy shit I tell you.


 First time I ever did shrooms was the same way....took about a gram and a half of wild shrooms. I was good, seeing colors and shit, then I hit a blunt......after that I noticed my breathing intervals were spaced out WAAAAAAY too far, as well as short tiny breaths. Scared the shit out of me for a while, but now that I look back on it, it was a crazy hell of a night! Lol


----------



## lordjin (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;RK8N6DjJccc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK8N6DjJccc[/video]
Groovy, man. Like far out.


----------



## Bayou bud (Nov 29, 2011)

i respect the roots man. So many nug pics (which i love) but the roots are so neglected. awesome stuff man.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 9, 2011)

My new thread is overtaking my old one in views. Gotta bumpy bump. Sorry.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 11, 2011)

&#8224;L&#8224; do I have timing or what, Haven't finished reading through it yet, skip to the end and your bumping it. Have to say, always preferred Lucy to shrooms, with that said Lucy is one hard to find little trick. 
Great work. Most of the questions I was going to ask you will most likely be answered by the time I'm done reading it...you know, sometime next year...


----------



## lordjin (Dec 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;L&#8224; do I have timing or what, Haven't finished reading through it yet, skip to the end and your bumping it. Have to say, always preferred Lucy to shrooms, with that said Lucy is one hard to find little trick.
> Great work. Most of the questions I was going to ask you will most likely be answered by the time I'm done reading it...you know, sometime next year...


My good man, my good man! An old thread bumpy bump! Peace and goodwill unto you, brother.


----------



## phxfire (Dec 22, 2011)

Good Looking!!!


----------

